# ClayMore Manga Discussion & Question Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 31, 2012)

no new spoilers ?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 31, 2012)

What's wrong with Tazmo??


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2012)

New thread, eh?


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2012)

new threat 

now we just need spoilers that ain't april fool 

though an extra chapter with teresa and ophelia reviving would be awesome


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2012)

*Translated Spoiler*

*Spoiler*: _SPOILER CH 125_ 




仲間の支援を受けて天高く飛翔するミリア
Receiving support from her teammates, Mirira soars high in the sky

それは攻撃のためでなく、回避のため

But it wasn't for attack, rather it was for evasion.

ミリアの飛翔とほぼ同時にロクサーヌが残り三本の刃を全方位に一斉射

At about the same moment Miria took flight, Rox simultaneously released blade from all three remaining blade wings and shoots in all directions.

ミリアはこのためにヒステリアを刃の射程圏内におびき寄せ、自身は唯一安全な上空に退避するという策をとっ た

It was for this opportunity that Miria had lured Hysteria to the shooting range of the blades, and herself planned to evade upward to the only safe location.

ロクサーヌの刃は辺り一帯を吹き飛ばし、巻き添えを食らったヒステリアは半身を吹き飛ばされる

Rox's blade blasted everywhere in the surroundings, and caught in the blast and took hits, half the body of Hysteria was blown away.

軽量化のため、外皮の殆どを脱ぎ捨て防御力が低下していたうえ、急造の羽を２度も生成していたせいで再生が ままならない

To lighten her weight, she has shed most of her husk/skin so her defense were low, and because she had created her wings twice in a haste so she couldn't regenerated as much as she had liked.

tl: So, everything went as planned for Miria, nothing for Hysteria.

一方カサンドラは攻撃のタイミングを見計らって覚醒体から人間体に戻ることで攻撃を回避

On the other hand, Casandra has anticipated the timing of Rox's attack and returned to her human form to dodge the attacks.


その後再び覚醒体となり、苦し紛れの悪態をつくロクサーヌに迫る

After that, she awakened again, and pressed against Rox who had fallen to a terrible state of desperation.


地べたに這いつくばる形となったヒステリアは自虐的な言葉を口にする

Hysteria was groveling on the ground and speaking some self-hurting words.

自身を取り囲むミリアーズを見渡して、みんないつも私に嫉妬して足を引っ張り引き摺り下ろそう とした
等と、覚醒の経緯？を語り、最後はミリアにもう一度喉元を刺され絶命

Glancing around team Miria that surround her, she said everyone was jealous of her and they were burdensome and dragging her down, etc. and told history/details of awaking. In the end Miria killed her with one thrust to her neck again.

もう一方の戦況を確認すべく、振り向くと以外にもカサンドラが苦戦を強いられている

To check the situation of the other party, they turn around and surprising saw that Cassandra
has fell into a struggle.

tl: I guess that was supposed to be 意外、not 以外。

全ての刃を失ったロクサーヌは８本の腕を翼に変形し、外皮を脱ぎ捨てヒステリアそっくりの戦法 を行っていた

Lost all her blade, the 8 arms of Rox had turned into wings, shed its husks and she were fighting in almost the same fashion as Hysteria did.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, anyway, these should be taken as a giant grain of salt since quite some guessing were involved, especially for the latter sentences, and I can't remember how to spell Rox's name. 

_translation courtesy Tom Bombadil on animesuki..._


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2012)

*Chinese Scan*

Claymore Statistics, Power Levels, and Theories



all I'm gonna say is holy fuckin shit we need an accurate translation.


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah a lot of stuff is revealed 

and why is it saying june? is it taking a month worth of a break?


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2012)

I do know the release is always that one month "ahead" in the next issue notification, but should it say MAY or JUNE? I am confused. but people tell me everything is as should be and its normal like so. Anyways, you pussys all out to party or what? 

somebody coment on dat ass from the colored panel 

I mean momentous stuff is happening ! like for real


----------



## Ryus (Mar 31, 2012)

Lolz... not number 1 anymore. 

Anyways, just got home thanks for the link heagar and copy of the translation.


----------



## Ryus (Mar 31, 2012)

*WTF JUST HAPPENED!!?* 

Just looked at the chapter... uh, heagar that translation you posted was of only half the chapter  but the other half was, uh...  (I read it before looking at it so was doubly shocked )

At least Yagi has seemed to have moved the plot along... . Waiting for translation (or at least to wrap my head around that before commenting further) and [finally] for next chapter too since things might get interesting again now.


----------



## Ryus (Mar 31, 2012)

Another ch 125 translation...
Posted by zzhk on AS


zzhk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 125 Summary_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ch 125 talk_ 



:33 _Rosemary and Teresa tag teamed Hysteria the first time she died!_  No wonder the bitch died in the end ... I'm just wondering how come it took so long if Teresa was there.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its good we see Pris premonition, Where Clare and Pris are and Raki. This hopefully means we'll see those two soon. But Surely Priscilla will blitz everyone once she escapes? 

About time Yagi moved the plot tho.


----------



## Ryus (Mar 31, 2012)

Chapter 12*6* spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cassandra [upon seeing the blob]: That looks like shit
Voice [in her head] 1: That shit looks tasty 
Voice 2: You want to eat the shit, to free me
Cassandra: That shit does look tasty [proceeds to eat it]
[stomach starts going crazy and outwardly pressing against her gut]
Voice 1: HAHHAHAHA! I told you you would die eating shit!
Cassandra: Is that you Roxanne??? Are you talking to me from my stomach??? You're going to be shit very soon... lolz
Voice 1:Haahhahah... No! Soon... both of us... will... no longer... be... ffffoooool.... [gasping sound in her head]
Voice 2: Now that that one is finally dead I must say... Thanks for freeing me, shit for brains!
[her body explodes, Cassandra collapses, Priscilla emerges from her gut]
Priscilla: I suppose, even though I'm very hungry and not a picky eater... eating you might upset my stomach. So instead I'll thank you by ending your shitty existence now.
Cassanadra: Like I give a shit... I can't eat anymore. At least I die having eaten the best tasting shi-
[Priscilla cuts her to ribbons]
Priscilla: I sware if I ever hear someone say "shit" again as foul as she did, Then I'm going to torture them to death as slowly as possible... my god hearing her endless thoughts about shit was just too much to take. Now then... I smell a tasty city near by.[flys off]
[lands in holy church tower next to father Vincent sitting down]
Father Vincent: Excuse me miss, but this is the mens room
Priscilla: God damn it!


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome so it was teresa who did an Achilles heel like wound to hysteria  

but i am guessing she was still a trainee back then and it was rosemary who had to deal the finishing blow


----------



## Ryus (Mar 31, 2012)

^it was stated in the 2nd translation that she had just become a single digit after having been a trainee... odd I know since the timing just feels to be in conflict with Rosemary's rise to power. That is unless Teresa choose to advance more slowly than she should have naturally risen to hide her power by only advancing as fast as she thought would not raise suspicion.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 31, 2012)

new thread  

can't wait for the chpater


----------



## Ryus (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Claymore ch 125 spoilers_ 



Anyone else notice Raki on the last page seems to have somehow gravitated to the trainee who looks the most like Clare? Should we raise the Pedobear alert now?


----------



## haegar (Apr 1, 2012)

*Oh man, I ate the wrong person*

this line ...


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> ^it was stated in the 2nd translation that she had just become a single digit after having been a trainee... odd I know since the timing just feels to be in conflict with Rosemary's rise to power. That is unless Teresa choose to advance more slowly than she should have naturally risen to hide her power by only advancing as fast as she thought would not raise suspicion.



teresa probably was #9 at that point and rosemary was promoted to #1 after dealing the killing blow to hysteria  

and then of course teresa got promoted to #1 later on and rosemary went berserk


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 2, 2012)

Chapter! where art thou


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn Tazmo.


----------



## Sliver Fang (Apr 3, 2012)

New chapter still not out yet!

Since we got time to kill: we now saw what the three abyssal ones (cassandra, roxane, hyersita(sp)) are capable of.  How do you think Riful, Isely, and luecia would've done against them? 

And just another question, was the destoryer the awakened form of rafaella? or was it the awakened form of both rafaella and luecia?


*Spoiler*: _new chapter Talk_ 



Teresa!


----------



## haegar (Apr 3, 2012)

Overall I am not unhappy with the new three though I always will like the old ones more. When I say not unhappy I mean things could have been handled worse once they were introduced (at the time they showed I thought oh nos, fuck up - but then for a time they were interesting...) Their end came a bit sudden. If Yagi has something good for Cassandra in store (who seemed to be the most interesting, though I did have something going for Roxy there, well more her boobs than her character I guess ) I won't bitch around much. 
*However* Yes, it does seem as if the old AOs were a good deal STRONGER (or at least more resilient, lasted longer in fights) than the new ones and that kinda suckz imho. Maybe we will get some revers engineered logic of "they were no true AOs as they had 'borrowed' youki", maybe not and it remains the way it is ...

as for Destroyer, it came from the fusion of the two sisters and that is precisley why Riful wanted it as she realized the  fusion of two AOs (technically speaking Raphaella was an unawakened one aka #1grade) would be stronger than an individual AO...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 3, 2012)

Isely would have soloed all of them.

i miss Isely


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 4, 2012)

Raki is back! And of course you miss Isley, he was the oldest, strongest and most attractive of the three Abyssal Ones.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 4, 2012)

Green Poncho said:


> Raki is back! And of course you miss Isley, he was the oldest, strongest and most attractive of the three Abyssal Ones.



I disagree. The Loli Empress of Lautrec deserves this title.


*Spoiler*: _#125 Stuff_ 



Guess I need to check out Teresa's extra scene again. Hysteria mentions her and Rosemary together in #125, though I thought it was already established that their first meeting was after Rosemary Awakened around the time she was demoted.


----------



## felixng2008 (Apr 4, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> Isely would have soloed all of them.
> 
> i miss Isely



To be frank each of them individually are likely as strong if not stronger than Isley.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 4, 2012)

Probably not.

Isley crushed Helen with his youki subconsciously, and it was compared to Riful's. I didn't see Cass, the strongest of the zombie Abyssals, doing anything like that.

Rimuto's and Dae's words prior to the resurrection tend to get misinterpreted, usually with the same result: zombie Abyssals > original Abyssals.

Simply isn't true. The zombie Abyssals were the strongest bodies of former number ones that Dae had at his disposal. As we know, Teresa's corpse wasn't at his disposal, and it's highly likely that many others weren't. So when Dae asked Rimuto for the names of number ones capable of transcending the original Abyssals, part of his request was ignored. One of the Organization menials simply read off a list of names of former number ones who hadn't awoken. The idea that he spoke of number ones who are definitively stronger than the original Abyssals isn't strictly true.

Plus, these are Claymores who died before Awakening. Isley and Riful had much longer to perfect and control their Awakened forms, unlike Cass, Rox and Hysteria who didn't.

And in the end, just from what we saw, Isley looked a boat-load more impressive.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 5, 2012)

How the mighty have fallen... we would have been at page 10 already in the old days 

Feels strange to have to weight more than 5 minutes for a response and not be posting in the largest thread in the section always at the top.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 5, 2012)

Green Poncho said:


> How the mighty have fallen... we would have been at page 10 already in the old days
> 
> Feels strange to have to weight more than 5 minutes for a response and not be posting in the largest thread in the section always at the top.



I guess it comes with the disappearence of the Protag for what seems like a year...(Idiotic) and then it being monthly only distances the time between these chapters without the Protag. 

Bring Clair Back geez.


----------



## Vega Sarion (Apr 5, 2012)

I personally lost interest in this series once Clare was "removed" from the story. Up to that point, she had been the clear central protagonist. Now it's just a bunch of supporting characters I don't care about.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 5, 2012)

Miria is a fun secondary protag, right?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to know if Cass had enough of shit yet.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 5, 2012)

She gonna be eating Pris' foot soon when she lets Clare out.


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2012)

gernot's translation is out. 

Ch.21


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 6, 2012)

Blah, blah, when's the new chapter, blah, blah, Priscilla is sexiest, blah, blah, Raki gets harem, blah, blah, where are all of the spammers? Like Muk and Taurus, blah, blah?


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2012)

Ch.21

chap is out


----------



## Ryus (Apr 6, 2012)

About bloody time.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

Bout time he made his comeback, but I suppose the discussed warrior was Theresa...?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

poor hysteria...


----------



## phungnana (Apr 6, 2012)

Claymore 125 is out


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2012)

finally next time we can move on from this arc back to clare


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

And yay...Cassy won. Fuck of love and hate.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2012)

So many questions.  It's interesting hearing about when Rosemary was number 4.  Did the #2 and #3 die too or did she surpass them?

Why talk about Theresa but bring back Priscilla?

What the hell was that "lingering thought"?

How did she know Theresa was a criminal when she'd long been dead?

What's next for the neo Abyssal One?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

PDQ said:


> So many questions.  It's interesting hearing about when Rosemary was number 4.  Did the #2 and #3 die too or did she surpass them?



who knows, but she must have.



> Why talk about Theresa but bring back Priscilla?



Because a piece of Priscilla is what brought the 3 #1s back.



> What the hell was that "lingering thought"?



Should truly be explained next chapter or some other time soon.



> How did she know Theresa was a criminal when she'd long been dead?



That was Priscilla talking.



> What's next for the neo Abyssal One?



She will die most likely. Either runs out of strength, fight priscilla/org, or sacrafice herself for the group.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think that's really important. I think it's just designed to show Rosemary's power and indirectly hype Teresa... throwing a bone for the Teresetards.

Lol, as Hysteria is dying, her own dislike of Teresa mingles with Pris' - hence why she's aware of Teresa's blasphemy.

Well, we know that Pris' Youki can affect the zombie Abyssals' moods and even knowledge (as shown by Hysteria) so maybe Cass is headed for Rabona and the cocoon.


----------



## haegar (Apr 6, 2012)

prize question being: is she heading towards Rabona on Prissy's whim or on Clare's command? Cause I don't see Prissy spareing H&D and the others if she truly was in control. While the original 'connection' must come through Prissy's arm, as Clare is currently merged with Prissy, there is a slight possibility that she currently can do the same ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 6, 2012)

Claire is merged with Prissy??

my memory fails me


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> who knows, but she must have.


Not necessarily.  It would be interesting if it turned out Rosemary was only #1 because the others died instead of her getting any stronger, since you automatically get promoted when one dies.  It would severely dehype her #1 since she got it by default.

Although when it does somewhat hype Rosemary, it turns out she only delivered the final blow when Teresa weakened her.  Right before it was mentioned Teresa dealt the critical blow, I thought it was intended to show Rosemary was incredibly strong (since her only other battle involved awakening yet dying to Teresa only using less than 10% Yoki).  Strong enough to beat one of the strongest/fastest #1 of all time.


> Because a piece of Priscilla is what brought the 3 #1s back.


Ah, forgot about that.  That explains a lot.

I wonder if Teresa could've been brought back using it.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2012)

A portion of Pris fuelled the zombie Abyssals, and once Hysteria reached a near-death state, an enthreal copy of Pris was formed. I consider this foreshadowing for Clare, tbh. Clare is imbued with a portion of Teresa, so if she's ever getting curbed by Pris... 

The question is, if that was true, why didn't Teresa materialise in Lautrec?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 6, 2012)

> What the hell was that "lingering thought"?


I took it as Hysteria's memories of Teresa awakening the piece if Priscilla within her. 

And I'm really pissed that Roxanne died. We didn't get to see her death, her time as number one, or even that secret sword technique that bumped her to number 2. I wouldn't even consider her an abyssal, she had absolutely no durability or speed and an offensive technique that was only a cheap knock off of Riful. Not good, Yagi. Not good.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> And I'm really pissed that Roxanne died. We didn't get to see her death, her time as number one, or even that secret sword technique that bumped her to number 2. I wouldn't even consider her an abyssal, she had absolutely no durability or speed and an offensive technique that was only a cheap knock off of Riful. Not good, Yagi. Not good.



Roxanne was just a copycat in the first place.  Her power seemed to be stealing techniques so it didn't matter what they were.

The fact that she was even brought back seemed wasteful.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 6, 2012)

PDQ said:


> Roxanne was just a copycat in the first place.  Her power seemed to be stealing techniques so it didn't matter what they were.
> 
> The fact that she was even brought back seemed wasteful.



I liked her character. She wasn't a last minute cop-out like Ophelia was. She was a sadistic psychopath for no other reason than it's what she enjoyed.


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2012)

what? last minute cop out? Ophelia? She had more relevance than the crap that is roxanne
she was the one that brought miria into the half awaken state, and was the one who separated raki and clair in the first place 

besides she still managed to force her revenge against priscilla on clair


----------



## Neelix (Apr 6, 2012)

I shit bricks when I saw Priscilla appearing.

Raki gonna bang dat chibi Clare.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 6, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> Claire is merged with Prissy??
> 
> my memory fails me



Remember, Claire merged with The Destroyer and then that combination attacked Priscilla. It wasn't able to kill her but it was able to entomb her. Therefore both The Destroyer/Claire combo is merged with Priscilla. Trying to release one will release the other.


Cassandra getting her revenge was pretty sweet. I was surprised when I saw Priscilla appear. So the guy's plan was to try and replicate Priscilla in whole then, it would seem. An ambitious project to be sure.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 6, 2012)

Roxanne was one of the better villains , ophiela had a messed up past and became that way roxanne just seemed like a bitch from the start

Yagi didn't seem to care much for that fight though, roxanne  should have been a lot more mobile instead she just stands there firing those projectiles

raki


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2012)

wonder if helen will tease raki 

"back into the kitchen "


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2012)

Yagi will do well not to troll people with how he'll somehow seperate Pris and Clare apart.

Even if Cass is involved, will she be enough for Pris to subdue and forget about her revenge for Teresa she senses within Clare?

Also considering it was well known Clare was the only one to have Teresa's body part when carrying her head way back when, the organization could have trolled her and combined her with another youki and use Teresa's head as storage for future AB's experiments...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raki is better than Sid. And we know how Helen reacted to him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2012)

phungnana said:


> Claymore 125 is out



Nice.

But now I'll have to look for that coloring without the text...


----------



## Ryus (Apr 8, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Nice.
> 
> But now I'll have to look for that coloring without the text...



 There you go... and time for pics





















More coming up...


----------



## Ryus (Apr 8, 2012)

it for now... till next time


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 8, 2012)

That last batch's awesome.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 10, 2012)

Miria and Galatea needs translating badly. 

The Clare and Teresa in the style of Alicia and Beth piece ought to be reversed tbh. Teresa's relative maturity to Clare would suit Alicia in the dominant sisterly role.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 10, 2012)

X Drake said:


> The Clare and Teresa in the style of Alicia and Beth piece ought to be reversed tbh. Teresa's relative maturity to Clare would suit Alicia in the dominant sisterly role.



I'd rather be looking at Teresa's larger breasts (though Raphaela did help Clare almost catch up there in that department ch 93 ), so I approve the artists choice. 

Plus in another sense, Clare is holding Teresa to her chest in the pic which represents figuratively where Teresa literally now resides  and shows how Clare is carrying on her legacy as best as she knows how. 

----


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryus said:


> I'd rather be looking at Teresa's larger breasts (though Raphaela did help Clare almost catch up there in that department ch 93 ), so I approve the artists choice.
> 
> Plus in another sense, Clare is holding Teresa to her chest in the pic which represents figuratively where Teresa literally now resides  and shows how Clare is carrying on her legacy as best as she knows how.
> 
> ----



I thought only Deneve's breasts increased in size as the series went on. Besides, If all you wanted was Teresa's breasts, it's a shame they didn't adapt the Anastasia picture. 

However, for the mean time I'm happy with my flat-chested Dietrich. 

I'd like to find out Teresa's thoughts on Clare taking up the mantle of revenge by becomming a Claymore. In the Teresa. Arc, she seemed reluctant to involve Clare in the Claymore's world. And given recent developments with Pris...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2012)

But Teresa was simply doing a motherly type thing sorta like; 'Just i'm a hooker doesn't mean you should be one too' (Wierd example I know lol. )

I doubt she'd be surprised by Clare's behaviour in chasing Pris all over tho.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, no, I like the analogy. Dat Teresa after all. 

Something that has been on my ever hopeful mind: do you think any of the Pieta Ghosts + Dietrich and Anastasia shall ever Awaken? I'm sorta annoyed Miria's Awakening was cock-blocked by Deneve.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 13, 2012)

Always appreciate quality fanart of Dietrich-sama. +Rep.


----------



## haegar (Apr 13, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Always appreciate quality fanart of Dietrich-sama. +Rep.




amen to that. though sadly I have to say the black lineart on the lips does not do Dee justice . Otherwise it is a very good coloring.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 13, 2012)

haegar said:


> amen to that. though sadly I have to say the black lineart on the lips does not do Dee justice . Otherwise it is a very good coloring.



And to think someone once said Dietrich was the blandest Claymore introduced after Pieta. 

It's a nice change from the usual Claymore colourings which feature a single layer of colour with minimal highlights. A shame about the lips, but those lines might be necessary to provide shape. Either way, they're easy to overlook.


----------



## haegar (Apr 13, 2012)

Dunno who said Dee was bland, but I think I don't wanna know him


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 13, 2012)

Noone really qualifies for that title, not even Audrey or Rachel, who gave us some delicious viscera when Cassandra became a Shaky Head or when Riful's Awakened form received some lovin'.

Yo, Anastasia, I'm really happy for you and I'mma let you finish, but Riful had the best hair of all time.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 13, 2012)

Roxanne had the best hair and Tabitha is the blandest of them all. 

Why Roxanne you ask? Well, it's simple if she was jelly of anyone's hair she would rip it out, then stab them in the guts and rip them out, then lure an awakened one to there location to finish them off horribly, while making her friends watch while she materbated to the whole thing... therefore anyone with better hair is now dead. 

Guess that won't be true any longer since Cynthia is #35's reincarnation and Roxanne is now dead, again. 

Plus just look at Darkstar's sig, only a queen bitch with amazing queen bitch hair could look so awesome. 

 Or maybe it's her awesome tits, ass, and legs, can never focus in anyone spot for long with that pic. 

Plus lets face it, even though her hair is as unsymmetrical as they come, Roxanne still looks amazing. 



As to Tabitha her character has had no development in 70+ chapter and beyond her intro line in Pieta all her dialog was post Pieta. Next off we don't even know why she's got the hots for Miria. I mean besides how hot she is , but anyways Galatea is about as hot (not saying she isn't hotter either, only that hotness is a pov) and so is Clare but until Yagi explains why Tabitha is a Miria girl and not a Galatea or Clare girl, she's a bland character who's claim to fame is hitting Deneve for all the wrong reasons and worse she failed to shut Deneve up and only got her to talk more Dr Phil talk in the end . 

The entire logic of Tabitha's character is Miria is Boss, so she must have groupy. Yet the groupy is useless plot wise since if she where to die nothing she can do can't be done better by someone else plus Miria doesn't seem to give a damn about Tabitha and the plot isn't dark enough anymore to delve into making that a plot line. So clearly Tabitha will become Miria's groupy again and nothing will change beyond maybe Miria going I'm now Hilda and Tabitha is me, yet not really develop the plot line further in any foreseeable future. Tabitha's a walking get out of jail free card like Jean, whom will likely be limited to taking a fatal blow for "Oh, Captain my Captain" even though Miria has already proven to have a plot shield in this arc since "only Miria can lead everyone" since Clare is too much of a loner . 

Anyways new hq fan art


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 14, 2012)

Roxanne's hair gives her the appearance of a harlot, which isn't altogether a bad look, especially given how she climbed to the top on a mountain of corpses she had seduced prior. 

How could you ignore those sexy feet? 

I've always considered Tabitha to be more boring than Yuma, which some would disagree with. However, it's true. Cynthia and Yuma, alongside Dietrich had an interesting perspective in Lautrec. It might have been overshadowed by the death of Claymore's Empress and the Bitch Queen's return, but it was an interesting sub-plot with added development spice.

Tabby is basically Diet Galatea, which is redundant due to how sexy Galatea is. Or how _uber_ sexy she is as a Nun. And we all know who Miria would choose from the two. 

And I'm sure you've all seen the Miria-Galatea fanart before.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder if Yagi decides to make Miata awaken eventually to replace or join Priscilla, because there is many similarities between the two esp. when Pris was still a young Claymore.
 I find it interesting if the organization found a Clarice figure for Pris then, would she had awakened against Teresa?

The key to Miata's stability was Clarice, who seems to fill a void for Miata that Pris lacked back then. Because despite her enormous potential, she lacked a figure to look up that Miata has in Clarice and Clare temporarily had with Teresa. 

 Priscilla's morality and ethics when it came to the golden rules of the organization was well known to be a slave to her emotions. Her talent lacked the foresight or the proper judgment to gauge the fight and think up alternative strategies against such a powerful opponent. Her unstable, emotional self was crying out either for a strong motherly figure in the Claymore community to fall back and gain trust from or at least someone she could look up who could take her under her wing to help her gain experience. If Clare wasn't around, that could have easily been Teresa since she knew her potential so surpass her, but it's possible Clare was the only one who understood her and allowed her to open up despite early rejection and we don't know if Teresa's relationship with other Claymores was nearly as close to smoothen the process. Evidence suggested Pris may have looked up to her initially before her betrayal of the organization tho.

 Considering Miata's and Clarice's relationship, It's possible (in my mind anyway) that if they succeeded in defeating and killing Galatea back then, the organization could have looked into getting a real life mother and daughter Claymore team to go alongside the twin project (which bore Beth and Alicia). However, you do wonder if Yagi decided to kill off the weak Clarice off later, surely like Pris, Miata would be too mentally unstable to contain or control the shock of losing her foster mother and that's where I see her most likely awakening to happen if those events played out against a powerful AB or if say a dragon/soldier spilled into the real world from the War on the continent.

 It's amusing to me how Riful's record of been the youngest number one means little to Pris in the end who never made it, or someone like Miata who probably would have surpassed her if she awakened too.

 My guess the new generation of zombie Abyssal's were probably at its best (Cass who survived) mid table compared to the past with Riful/Luciela/Isley et al.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm exhausted after my first day of the new Semester at College, so if my English is less than perfect, apologies.




*Spoiler*: _The Main Course_ 



''_I wonder if Yagi decides to make Miata awaken eventually to replace or join Priscilla, because there is many similarities between the two esp. when Pris was still a young Claymore_.''

As I've said several times before, Miata and Clarice were _not_ designed and introduced on a whim. That would go against the grain of Yagi as an author - especially given their importance and panel-time during the Agatha arc.

So yes - I do believe they will play an important role in the future. Miata's psychology is afflicted, but possess the potential to become a number one. What did Rimuto, I assume it was him, mean by this? Did he use the term, ''number one'' loosely, or was he referring to that generation specifically. The same generation, needless to say, that contained _Alicia and Beth_ as its number one and number two rank respectively. I'm sure you're aware of my interpretation of their ability, from their performance in Lautrec and previous hype. In other words, superior to perhaps every Claymore we've seen except Teresa and maybe Priscilla. If Alicia's first fight with Riful hadn't been interrupted, I don't see the Loli Empress of the West surviving. The Original Abyssal Trio, for that matter, were implied to be near-equals. Sorta like the Paramount War arc Admirals from One Piece or Byakuya and Kenpachi from Bleach.

Of course, one could argue that Alicia has been... _designed_ to combat Riful. This has been hinted at several times since the Witch's Maw arc, I believe, and one their eventual showdown occurred, it became even more apparent.

Giant tangent. Feel free to ignore it, I beg of you. 

Regarding Miata's future role, I'm unsure. However, I firmly believe that the final stages of the manga are coming into existence. Loose ends from Miria's Rebellion are going to be resolved shortly, but after that, the only thing that could happen is -as I like to call it- ''The Endgame'' between the Pieta Ghosts and Priscilla. Possibly some action involving the Dragon's Descendent and the Opposing Alliance I really hope, but find doubtful. So with that in mind, I believe Miata's future role shall be tied into Priscilla's defeat.

''_I find it interesting if the organization found a Clarice figure for Pris then, would she had awakened against Teresa?_''

As you mention later, Priscilla's clash with Teresa was inevitable, due to Priscilla's ideology. Whether a Clarice-esque figure had existed at the time, simply allows us to hypothesis whether Priscilla would have given Teresa a better battle before losing control, and whether she would have followed Irene's original plan with Sophia and Noel.

When we consider Priscilla's loathing of Teresa, her Awakening seemed destined to occur. Something Clarice couldn't stop.



''_The key to Miata's stability was Clarice, who seems to fill a void for Miata that Pris lacked back then. Because despite her enormous potential, she lacked a figure to look up that Miata has in Clarice and Clare temporarily had with Teresa._''

One cannot simply ignore the similarities between Clarice and Clare. Plus, Miata has always represented Priscilla's foil, to me. Similar to Hamlet and Laertes in the problems they are afflicted with, but the differences in how they solve these. I think Miata is an example of how, with care even the most psychotic of Claymores can be... tamed, or receive the closest thing to a family a Yoma-human hybrid could possibly receive.

Ultimately, Priscilla is Clare's responsibility. Just like Griffith is Guts', or Sasuke is Naruto's, regardless of the latest, terrible developments. It was set in stone the moment Priscilla lopped off Teresa's head. However, Clare's brutal defeat at Priscilla's casual hands in Lautrec shows she can't do things alone. Clare's last boost to her strength would be a full Awakening. Anything else would seem... excessive, due to Teresa, Irene, Rafaela and Luciela being within her. Jean is an obstacle, but one that served its purpose and can be overcome.

In summary, a Clare-Miata duo, if both Claymore's managed to unlock their potential, could be Priscilla's execution squad. As long as The Endgame isn't as contrived as the Anime's _attempt_, and has a few twists for us readers, I'm game.



'' _Evidence suggested Pris may have looked up to her initially before her betrayal of the organization tho._''

I'd _really_ appreciate a reference for this. 

''_Considering Miata's and Clarice's relationship, It's possible (in my mind anyway) that if they succeeded in defeating and killing Galatea back then, the organization could have looked into getting a real life mother and daughter Claymore team to go alongside the twin project (which bore Beth and Alicia)._''

If I remember my lore correctly, only young girls' bodies can adopt Yoma flesh and act as a host. Whereas adults cannot. It's probably linked to the body's physiology maturing throughout puberty as a host to complete compatability. And younger minds are easier to indoctrinate too.

I don't see the mother-daughter project coming to fruition. Fundamentally, the bond between a mother and daughter may have existed between Luciela and Rafaela originally, albeit a sisterly one. Once Luciela awakened she abandoned the Organization for Mucha, and we're aware of Rafaela's pain and desire for vengeance, intertwined with her love for her sister.

It's why I believe only identical twins, who're Psychologically and Biology believed to have some form of Telekinetic connection, are possible to utilise. Yagi expanded on this idea for the Organization's weapon's program with Alicia and Beth, and the Unnamed Twins, which I freaking loved at the time. 

So overall, it would be a regression from Soul Link, and might not be Biologically possible either way. Clarice was an expendable carer for Miata that turned up unexpected results, not a project of sorts.

''_...a dragon/soldier spilled into the real world from the War on the continent._''

I don't want an entire Mainland... Saga, but something relating to the concept would be a pleasant surprise. As mentioned before, an invasion of sorts. Miria now has the soldiers to repel such an invasion. 

Basically, I want something interesting, bloody and well-drawn before Yagi tackles Clare and Priscilla. I don't want the Youki Cocoon to be opened and they instantly battle. 

''_It's amusing to me how Riful's record of been the youngest number one means little to Pris in the end who never made it, or someone like Miata who probably would have surpassed her if she awakened too._''

She might be my favourite Claymore character and perhaps my favourite Manga character overall - although Golden Age Griffith is _perfection_ - but, I've never cared for Riful's hype or past. Her actions and attitude in the current timeline is what made me fall in love. 

Just like Ophelia, although interestingly, I love Roxanne for her past as the original Queen Bitch. 

''_My guess the new generation of zombie Abyssal's were probably at its best (Cass who survived) mid table compared to the past with Riful/Luciela/Isley et al._''

Roxanne and Cassandra seemed equal, but Cassandra was simply able to capitalise on Roxanne's deliciously sexy arrogance with, ironically, the same technique Roxanne never copied - the Dust Eater. From what they displayed, they're definitely below the Isley, Luciela and Riful, but they're by no means the dregs.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 16, 2012)

WHO DARES MENTIONS THE WORD BORING.
IN THE SAME SENTENCE WITH YUMA.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 16, 2012)

Dietrich fans. 

Tabitha is worse, isn't that enough mitigation?


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 16, 2012)

Ran into this during a boredom deviantart run:


----------



## haegar (Apr 16, 2012)

*ducks away from the incoming shitstorm*


----------



## Ryus (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of shitstorms, Cassandra just exited stage West.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 19, 2012)

Holy Shit!!! Did we just get a new Extra Scene!!?



Only 8 pages, but who cares!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isley, Rigardo, Dauf, and Riful 

We now know Isley's symbol (  "l l l"  ... Hmm... I think that's the first non connected symbol. Don't like -_-), and can likely guess at Rigardo's and Dauf's, but sadly Riful never draws her sword. 

At least she looks really funny with the giant thing on her back


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2012)

awesome an extrascene 

now needs translation


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 19, 2012)

What's the possibility that it's fake? I couldn't take the disappointment of knowing it's not canon. 

Riful's looking fine.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 19, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> What's the possibility that it's fake? I couldn't take the disappointment of knowing it's not canon.
> 
> Riful's looking fine.



It's 100% legit. It was confirmed by Goral (Of MiB scans, the only group still doing it now that ms dropped it) to be in SQ.19.




Translated by AS member


zzhk said:


> Fun little story.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Summary_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Little creepy the hooked up _before _they awakened...  I so hope I misinterpreted that and they still could have hooked up after but where only friends before hand... hooking up before hand would conflict with the convo between Dauf and the 12 ABs who went west.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 19, 2012)

The scan.  

I'd like to know how strong the AB's they fought against were back then.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 19, 2012)

The male's generation Claymore armour looks similar to Raki's after the timeskip. Rigardo's symbol on his sword reminds me of Dietrich's. 

So there might be future extra scenes?


----------



## haegar (Apr 20, 2012)

nice little addendum but why is it so short?

so far extras were kinda full-chap length, no?

I won't mind if we get more of these short ones now and then though


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2012)

This one


scan is out


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 20, 2012)

haegar said:


> nice little addendum but why is it so short?
> 
> so far extras were kinda full-chap length, no?
> 
> I won't mind if we get more of these short ones now and then though



I've seen a few theories bouncing around about an imminent hiatus by Yagi, as an attempt explain this.

I'd like to see something similar for Luciela and Rafaela. We've seen the former as a Claymore in one of the Japanese tankobon, but them actually doing stuff would be sweet.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 20, 2012)

Extra of chapter  Claymore 125


----------



## HumanRage (Apr 21, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> The male's generation Claymore armour looks similar to Raki's after the timeskip. Rigardo's symbol on his sword reminds me of Dietrich's.
> 
> So there might be future extra scenes?


Isley probably gave him extra spares...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 21, 2012)

HumanRage said:


> Isley probably gave him extra spares...



Something like that. It's a nice touch by Yagi either way.

Wish we could see more of Riful's young physique in that armoured skirt worn by all female Claymores though.  ...


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2012)

riful 

she' didn't age one bit from when she graduated 

wonder how she awakened


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess she Awakened when she was still young. It would at least explain her being the Loli Empress as opposed to... Galatea. 

I also love how Rigardo is such a cocky brat before he becomes Isley's _bitch_. 

Can someone please tell me where this Audrey piccy is from? It reminds me of the art on the back of tankobons, but if Yuma is on 18, Dee on 19, Tabby on 20, wouldn't it have to be 21?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 21, 2012)

phungnana said:


> Extra of chapter  Claymore 125



Wow I wasn't expecting Yagi to go back like this.

Now I want more.


----------



## Bakatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

phungnana said:


> Extra of chapter  Claymore 125


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 26, 2012)

i liked all of Yagi side stories/extra scenes. This one was too short...more like a teaser.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2012)

OMFG
Noodles is so cute 

I mean Riful


----------



## Ryus (Apr 27, 2012)

Thought I'd do a pic post before people start going crazy about spoilers






*Spoiler*: _For Axl Low (and not a bowl of noodles)_ 



Yuma (as stated by the artist of the pic)











*Spoiler*: _Formal Event_ 



[/IMG]


----------



## haegar (Apr 27, 2012)

lol, and here I checked on your post cause I thought it might BE an early spoiler ...

oh well, nice pics so I forgive you


----------



## Ryus (Apr 28, 2012)

This time you get spoiler... 


*Spoiler*: _Ch 126 spoiler (chinese)_ 



千呼万唤始出来，犹抱琵琶半遮面
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
话说125话结束后，拖延了10话之久的史达夫大战终于落下帷幕，然而事实的真相并不是这样的。
这一切，只是一个阴谋，是组织内部因为某个邪恶计划，所以采取的一步简单行动而已。
拿基向姐姐们表达了自己与爱妻兔子的思慕之情，却把情妇二呆的事情瞒的严严实实。众人一鼓作气攻入组织内部，却发现列姆托等人早已不知所踪。
另外一边，达耶露出诡异的笑容，用匕首将腹黑鲁路捅倒在血泊之中。
“辛苦了这么久，是该歇歇了。”他说。
接着，从怀里面，他掏出了小半只手，“正因为如此，我才会一直这样疯狂……”接着，一个黑影趁乱离开了史达夫。
众人在史达夫的一间石室里，发现了大量正在蠕动着，孕育着生命气息的，形似卵一样的东西。
正疑惑间，一股强烈的妖气提升，一些像流丽腿状物的东西破壳而出（从外形看很像蜘蛛）。众人猝不及防，伤亡惨重，训练生们更是近乎全部阵亡——
虽然经过苦战，米里雅等人终于消灭了眼前的怪物群，不过拿基却哭得死去活来，就像死了老婆一样。更为糟糕的是，作为一个男人，他的某个部位经过强烈一击以后，已失去固有的生理功能。
米里雅一阵叹息。眼前的这个男人，也许已不能被称为男人了。
只是与那只手融合以后，那个男人从某种意义上也可以被称作战士。
迪维缓缓向前，在拿基肩上拍了一下。
“没关系的，拿基”她说：“防御型的你应该还是可以长出来的=。=”
一边的海伦也是拼命的点头，只是一直都没说话的塔巴莎头上拉下了十七道黑线。
拿基破涕而笑，雨过天晴，几人一合计，终于走上了寻兔之路——





*Spoiler*: _chapter 126 english translation of above spoiler_ 



The long-awaited, still holds partly concealed
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------
After the end of the words 125 words, delaying 10 words long, Shida Fu war finally came to an end, however, the truth is not the case.
It all just a conspiracy is a simple action within the organization because of an evil plan, so take the step.
Take the base to the sisters expressed their yearning for affection with his beloved wife rabbit, yet the mistress of two stayed things to hide tightly. Everyone bang scored within the organization, but it find Lie Mutuo and other people had disappeared.
The other side, Daye reveal the strange smile, belly black Lu Lu stabbed with a dagger down in a pool of blood.
Hard for so long, take a rest. "He said.
Then, from the pregnant inside, he pulled out less than half the hand, "Because of this, I will have been so crazy ......" Then, a shadow in disarray left Shida Fu.
Everyone in the Shida Fu, a stone room, and found the same thing is crawling around, and carries the breath of life, the shape of eggs.
Is doubt, a strong Yaoqi upgrade, some of the things like the flowing leg tilting hatched (from the shape like the spider). Everyone off guard, suffered heavy casualties, training students are nearly all killed -
Through hard work, Mili Ya, who finally wiped out the front of the monster group, take the base of tears, like death, like his wife. To make matters worse, as a man, one of his parts later after a strong blow, has lost its inherent physiological functions.
Mili Ya burst of a sigh. In front of this man, perhaps known as the man.
And the fusion of the hand, the man in a sense can be called soldiers.
DeVito slowly forward and patted the shoulders to take the base.
"Never mind, take the base," she said: "defensive you should still be able to grow out of."
Side of Helen is desperately nodded, just has been no talk of Taba Sha head to pull down the seventeen black line.
Take-based Poti smile, a storm, a few people together, and finally embarked on the road to find rabbit -





*Spoiler*: _ch 126 spoiler 2 (Chinese)_ 



站在旁边观看的组织的两人
其中一人表示结果很满意
米莉亚和拿基说完话
就与另外两人进入组织内部搜查
米莉亚找到一个地下室
里面有很巨大的好像觉醒者的东西
可能是龙的末裔
大概猜测与制造战士们有关
然后米莉亚毁灭了那里
向大家宣告组织的结束
完





*Spoiler*: _google translate of ch 126 spoiler 2_ 



Standing next to watch the two organizations
One of them said very satisfied with the results
Emilia and get the base finished speaking
Into the tissue and the other two internal search
Emilia find a basement
There are very huge, as if awakening something
May be the Descendants of the Dragon
Probably guess with the manufacture of soldiers
Emilia destruction there
To declare the end of the organization
Complete/




Holy shit spoilers and flying... 



pic posted with spoiler 2 fyi


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 28, 2012)

>Saw spoilers on MH
>Was going to post on NF
>Ryus already got that base covered



Riful looks cute and Isley always reminds me of Griffith.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 28, 2012)

*Guys I regret to inform you...*


*Spoiler*: _ch 126 spoiler BAD NEWS_ 





gene said:


> I don't care about how miria killed the d**n leadear and how they destroyed the org.
> 
> *Just noticed in the very last page, it said "claymore - おわり"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I Just Can't believe Claymore is ENDED like thiiiis?*



This is the last chapter of the series. Gene is the mod at TSS, so this is likely not a sick joke.

There is hope that we may at least get a few more extra chapters or a series 2 since unless we get an unusually large last volume (22), volume 23 has 150+ pages left to fill... here is to hoping.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you sure there isn't just going to be another timeskip?

I still believe the series can be wrapped up perfectly in 24/5 volumes, but looks like that's not possible. =/


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 28, 2012)

I really hope you're pulling our leg Ryus. =/

I was thinking the whole hiatus thinking was because Yagi wanted time to flesh out the continent and Clare's role, but this doesn't sound good.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't seen it myself... but the time skip never had THAT posted at the end of it. As stated I'm hoping that it means we'll have a Claymore series 2, likely with some new character from the mainland who after X number of chapters finds out about the island and brings those characters back into the story so we can get an actual end. However plot devices like this mean that Clare and the blob will be reduced to plot devices and Clare will just become a supporting character. Pure speculation on my part though... but sadly I do think this is a place in the plot Yagi could end the series and claim it's just over... yeah it's a bullshit ending since it wraps up nothing but acts like it did (like Mass Effect 3) but it's the bloody end none the less.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 28, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I really hope you're pulling our leg Ryus. =/
> 
> I was thinking the whole hiatus thinking was because Yagi wanted time to flesh out the continent and Clare's role, but this doesn't sound good.



Ch.30

I didn't start this, and I don't think this is funny... I only found the spoiler, reporting what I'm told, and am raging like you guys in response.

EDIT:
Just found this...  



I feel sick (haven't even touched my breakfast and i have a huge day in front of me too... didn't need this...)

EDIT 2:

Trying to leave on a good note... before running out for the day. Found this post on baidu



> 每话结束一般都是 CLAYMORE-X月号继续~~~
> 
> 这次的结尾是： CLAYMORE-おわり
> 
> ...



Google translate



> The end of each words are generally CLAYMORE-X continued, ~ ~ ~
> 
> This end: CLAYMORE-Pacific wa り the the
> 
> ...


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

just to mention in passing Ryus ain't the guy to pull anybody's leg with stuff like this, he's just faithfully reporting what he picks upon elsewhere. 

I am too low on time right now to properly read through the google translates so for now I shall clinge to the straw of hope that this might still be resolved in some way in which things continue - somehow. spinoff, whatever.

in any case things suck :/


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

think it wasn't posted yet here:

FULL CHINESE SCAN:

Ch.8

I dunno, unless Yagi has some personal reason for stopping workin right away I just cant imagine he would end it like that. At this point, bar of any info corobating it, I choose to believe that we will be looking at a hiatus after which A spinoff or continuation series Claymore 2.0 or whatever will finish the main plot line around clare, or take it up. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no clue on the text/trans on what is said about the mother creature and her zergling, but I could well imagine that this opens up a lot of potential plot for continuation, maybe dealing with what the claymores now do on the island, or maybe something with saving clare neccesitating to go to the mainland to dig into the claymore's true origins ...


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2012)

nope, i just looked at the chinese

it really ended. bottom of the text is saying 'the end'


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

I am aware of that, gene mentioned it.

Still ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2012)

I say again...WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah i am with you guys on the wtf part of the ending

didn't expect it to come this soon


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know what to say to this...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 28, 2012)

The actual chapter looks alright I guess...


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2012)

summary of 126:

*Spoiler*: __ 






God Eye Galatea said:


> Chapter Summary:
> 
> - Dae recognized the face of the arm's owner (ghostly Priscilla) as the newly appointed No.2 who killed the then No.1, misinformation in the part where she was defeated by Isley in the north.
> - Dae is going to look for the real body
> ...


----------



## Ryus (Apr 28, 2012)

Just humbly posting something from MH.



Negative Syndicate said:


> From 2ch, it sounds like Claymore has ended on June Issue and its sequel will start on next issue.



Not sure if this is true or a fictitious lie... I just got home and just had to post some possible good news. The title given to it on 2ch atm though seems to be a fanmade one until a real title is announced. 

Also this was posted on baidu



> 以下是八木的原话： 感谢大家一直支持，并陪我走到现在。虽然万分不舍，但由于各方面的原因，22卷将会作为CLAYMORE系列最后一部单行本从而将故事导向结束。故事的结局，暂时还不便透露，不过一定不会让广大读者失望的。剩下的内容已经不多了，还望大家能关注到最后。
> 
> Here is the Yagi's original words: Thank you for your continued support, and accompany me to go now. Extreme dismay, but due to various reasons, 22 volumes will be as CLAYMORE series last a booklet to the end of the story-oriented. The end of the story is not yet disclosed, but will not let readers disappointed. The remaining content is running out, and also hope you can pay attention to the last.



So Claymore might just be getting a name change, like Dragon Ball to Dragon Ball Z

The joke name for it atm is Clayles... haha very bad pun, but it must have just stuck as the best name they had and sadly, it stuck, like Hellcats here for the as of still officially unnamed creatures The Destroyer shot out.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Also this was posted on baidu
> 
> .......


this will need a proper translation asap.  From the phrasing of the googlebabble I don't quite see the sequel yet. Stubornly keepin my hopes up though


----------



## Tangible (Apr 29, 2012)

Pretty sure the series isn't over. I panicked at first, but the more I think about it, it just wouldn't fit. Claymore is quite a popular series, so I'm 99% positive that it would be announced in advance. Just take a breath and come back ~June 1 for the name change!


----------



## Blunt (Apr 29, 2012)

> Side note:
> Claymore - End seems like the end of "Claymore"
> This is not a translation! lol
> IMO, Since the existence of Claymore is all a lie by the organization perhaps the end of the organzation will mark a new name for the Claymore and the manga is renaming itself.


I"m so hoping this is the case. I think I'll cry if my favorite manga ever gets cancelled.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 29, 2012)

I... I'm shocked. I hope like the rest of you that this "end" is only the end of the title and the story continues. Not to sound spoiled or anything but I wasn't satisfied! We have to go to the Continent, we have to see the War and Dragon kin, Clare has to be freed! Raki and Clare have to meet (and have sex)! I've been waiting years for these things!!!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol, Dae is currently the only thing which gives me hope for a sequal or a second timeskip.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

well, him saying he's gona look for prissy and the fact that it's so damn blatant that no mangaka in his sane mind would seal his heroine in a blob of shit for over a year only to then conclude the story having forgoten about her XD


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, but if that Yagi's comment is true, then it sounds like the story will be concluded in a non-manga way, probably in an after-word or something, and Dae's comment was set-up for that. Well, that's the impression I got, but I can't really think straight concerning Claymore at the minute.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

I still have not seen a confirmed proper accurate translation of his comment. was that posted somehwere as NOT being google translated to english?

edit: can#t think streight either XD

ps forgot to ask in the rep, what is the set's character from? just a manga style medusa or a character from something?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> I still have not seen a confirmed proper accurate translation of his comment. was that posted somehwere as NOT being google translated to english?
> 
> edit: can#t think streight either XD
> 
> ps forgot to ask in the rep, what is the set's character from? just a manga style medusa or a character from something?



Yeah. I'm checking MH daily, but I _need_ something concrete. One person says it's Yagi apologising; another person says it's Yagi talking about food. 

You're right, it's just a manga-style Medusa, but I'm wearing it because it reminds me of Slan from Berserk. And quality Slan fanart that you _can_ wear (if you know what I mean) is tough to find.


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

That medusa>your medusa


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

would you believe that in the realm of human cultural production there existed medusa's before snakes turned into arrows?


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> would you believe that in the realm of human cultural production there existed medusa's before snakes turned into arrows?



Seeing as medusa is an ancient greek myth and i am greek

Also know about Perseus using the mirror of Hermes to counter her ability.

Ancient power levels debate,go


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

oh lol, sry bout that one then XD

no powerlevels debate, just a question of reacting to seeing her. Darkstars sig makes you go Medusa -> HHHHHNNNNNNNNG ... wheras Medusa from Souleater -> EEEEEEEEK

she is one of my fav SoulEater characters too though


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Immortal King said:


> Seeing as medusa is an ancient greek myth and i am greek
> 
> Also know about Perseus using the mirror of Hermes to counter her ability.
> 
> Ancient power levels debate,go



.

I'd quite like an AB to have a Medusa theme to her. I guess Riful fits that bill.


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> oh lol, sry bout that one then XD
> 
> no powerlevels debate, just a question of reacting to seeing her. Darkstars sig makes you go Medusa -> HHHHHNNNNNNNNG ... wheras Medusa from Souleater -> EEEEEEEEK
> 
> she is one of my fav SoulEater characters too though



Medusa without the snake-arrows=Fappable though(unless loli)


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

But as you can see that thread is a stomp


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

the arrows dont matter, it'S her psycho bitch character that spoils the fap for me -though I much appreciate that trait in a villain character XD besides, who faps to witches if there's best cat/rat fight of all times XD



we have a soul eater thread here? never even noticed


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> the arrows dont matter, it'S her psycho bitch character that spoils the fap for me -though I much appreciate that trait in a villain character XD besides, who faps to witches if there's best cat/rat fight of all times XD
> 
> 
> 
> we have a soul eater thread here? never even noticed



Yes,yes we do,not really active as of late afaik though

I still remember that fight.Boob grabbing was also boss


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Eh. I'm not sure how many of you guys noticed, or even how many of you cared, but when Miria confronts her band with Rimuto's head, we didn't see Dietrich. We saw the Pieta Ghosts - which is to be expected, Anastasia, Audrey and other Claymores. But no Dietrich...


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Eh. I'm not sure how many of you guys noticed, or even how many of you cared, but when Miria confronts her band with Rimuto's head, we didn't see Dietrich. We saw the Pieta Ghosts - which is to be expected, Anastasia, Audrey and other Claymores. But no Dietrich...



Dietrich is going to solo the DoD

She's pulling a Miria


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

as long she doesn't get offpaneled like Renee she has my blessings...

 I rly like Dee ...so Yagi better not mess around any more than he already did this month 

speaking of folks missing from the groupshot, did #mindfuck survive? at first I so hate ranted against her for doing in Miria, but that scene where she got stabbed was so sad it made me empathize ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Dee's Sky Sword would be useful against the DoD's hide, I imagine.

Renee. I had totally forgotten about you.


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

haegar said:


> as long she doesn't get offpaneled like Renee she has my blessings...
> 
> I rly like Dee ...so Yagi better not mess around any more than he already did this month
> 
> speaking of folks missing from the groupshot, did #mindfuck survive? at first I so hate ranted against her for doing in Miria, but that scene where she got stabbed was so sad it made me empathize ...



Afaik she isn't shown in this chap so your guess is as good as mine.

Still seeing as she last was with Raki but doesn't go out with him doesn't bode well for her


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Poor Raftela. Fated to be another Flora it seems.

Because I refuse to believe Dee is a Flora.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Because I refuse to believe Dee is a Flora.



amen to that


----------



## Nimloth (Apr 29, 2012)

Wouldn't really say I'd be surprised if Claymore has finished, the last 20 or so chapters just felt like the author had lost interest in the story and was struggling to keep focus.

The only thing I found strange if it has finished is that it wasn't announced a few months ahead of now, but that could be due to sudden ill health but it does leave some hope for a continuation.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Other than the drag between #123 and #124, I thought this last arc was good. Not the Lautrec, Northern Campaign or Teresa arcs by any means, but still solid nonetheless. Plus, despite what I'm seeing blooming on MH, I thought a Miria-centred arc was needed. Maybe it went on for too long, but either way, I liked it.

However, I doubt I'm the only one to say that Claymore for me is synonymous with Clare. So, if there's a sequel or a continuation, I want her back and involved with the story again.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah there's some going overboard involved with blaming it all on Miria. smh. I didn't like the last arc much though for a time I actually found the rezzed #1 entertaining. 

my current opinion in a nutshell would be "IF there IS a sequel, this arc, and the way it ended will open up many new possibilities, that however might lead back to the more old school style of claymore despite moving the plot elswhere"

So as long as this isnt some sudden end for good + x extras and that's it, I just don't get the fuss... also, somehow I smell some kinda lez try to push the ratings with a bang stunt - not neccessarily that this break/end/whatever is done with that purpose in mind, but I have the distinct feeling Yagi is using the opportunity of this misshap as best as he can, or at least trying to.

course that might be me being overly optimistic


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

Miria's and Rimuto's conversation was interesting to say the least. So the DoDs continue to increase in power as they age. I suppose that's to combat the power inflation presented by Priscilla and make the Mainland situation seem more plausible.

The text at the end isn't as conclusive as I hoped. It can mean three things:


The series has finished. It's completely over.
The series of has finished, but a sequel shall be due in good time.
_Claymore_, as a concept has finished with the Organization's fall, but the series shall continue.


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

I opt for the two later.

As for interesting things we didn't know, Miria had already seen those underground rooms with the DODs, interesting little detail, though a bit retconning on how come she believed Rubel back then.

THE BIGGEST SURPRISE THOUGH IS RUBEL

WhatTheFuckinnFUCK??? He#s offering to lead Dae to the blob? to what end? and what does he mean when he sais he doesn't have the exact location but found a way to get it? Could he have Renee? But why should he? Or does he simply assume following the ghosts will lead to results?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

That confirms it. Claymore hasn't ended. There is not way in Hell that Yagi would have Rubel offer to show Dae the Destroyer cocoon if it was the final chapter; that would be so open it would exceed the term _open ending_.

Renee's involvement with Rubel would be interesting - after all, she's met Priscilla before and her whereabouts after Lautrec are unknown. However, I think it's just his extensive information network. Unless there's a traitor in Rabona.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2012)

Oh I think I get why he's ending the series since the Claymore organisation is destroyed he ending this part of the series here. 

The second part will likely be focused on the descendants of dragons which if IIRC are the origins of awakened beings.

Hopefully there's no more timeskips when the series resumes I want to see what happens with Clare/Priscilla and the other thing in the blob.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 2, 2012)

thanks haegar

so its just a name change right? claymore isn't ending?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

*Edit:* So Dae knows, not Rubel.

Whut...


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

Well, gernot is valued for doing accurate translations - while he himself did not comment on this on MH in any way I personally put my trust in the way he transcribed the last sentence:



> On this day, due to the uprising of all warriors and the death of chief Rimuto, the curtain drops on the long history of this land's organization.


 (my emphasis)

but I am biased, I'm all for mainland


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

Mainland arc.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2012)

I'll wait for the official translation. 

Mainland arc ftw.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

Curiosity: what do you consider the ''official'' translation?


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

IF you mean VIZ by that you just cracked an awesome joke cause they suck big time with trans 

imho it doesn't get more official than gernot but there,again, I might be biased XD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 2, 2012)

I really , really doubt yagi would let his main character rot in that blob

There might be a timeskip and/or we get in contact with dovakhin dragon born


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Devil's Advocate in the room.







EDIT: QUESTION: this picture of al pacino is 500pix wide on my HDD, I uploaded it like that, for two hours it was displayed like that. NOW; SUDDENLY imageshack has somehow upscaled it to 750pix width. WTF? This is the second time I had it with another image couple of days ago? whats this clusterfuck? somebody tell me another hoster that has one of those comfy upload tools like imgshack uploader, I'm outa here dat suckz




Dr.Douchebag said:


> and/or we get in contact with dovakhin dragon born



"CLAAARE, CLAAAARE !!! USE DRAGONREND !!!!!


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

just a little bit, I feel for this place it is an aedequat level of madness 

btw Pacino's haterant end movie was epic


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

Just curious: are you guys a little tired of ABs? What I mean is, it looks like Yagi shall pursue the DoDs and the opposing alliance as being the next villains, hopefully bringing about plenty of action between them and Miria's ragtag band. It seems like a nice change of pace from the relentless Claymores Vs. AB fights we've been seeing since the Endless Gravestones arc.

Reminds me of the Fantasia arc in Berserk after 22 years of Apostle carnage and the odd troll.


----------



## aretes (May 2, 2012)

omfg claymore im glad i stop actually reading the text this was like the worst manga on earth if u dont agree something is wrong with u GLAD IT OVER


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

aretes said:


> omfg claymore im glad i stop actually reading the text this was like the worst manga on earth if u dont agree something is wrong with u GLAD IT OVER



well, we're all glad you feel better now


----------



## Nimloth (May 2, 2012)

Leaves it wide open, I'am almost 100% they'll be a continuation now. Dea gets hold of Claire's blob moves it to the mainland Miria's band follows and gets involved in the war with the Decendents of dragons.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> I am highly interested in the DODs but not so much as they might be a new type of monster to spice up the fights and the powerlevels but rather as I am hopeing things won't be as clearcut as DODs vs Ghosts or such. I would like it if the Ghosts first see them as some kind of midless predators/monsters to only come to realize that they are "human" in their social and psychological behaviour while only looking monsters. It's so often about humans and monsters in this story, Remember Helen telling that one sad Claymore in Pieta "Sure we are humans" - Well this chapter suggests at the very least the half-awakend are not anymore, at least not physically. That might lead to some interesting character development I hope ...



Well either way, I'm glad that the Clare-Priscilla storyline shall be resolved in conjunction with the larger picture.

If the Claymores leave the island continent, shall Galatea join them? 



aretes said:


> omfg claymore im glad i stop actually reading the text this was like the worst manga on earth if u dont agree something is wrong with u GLAD IT OVER


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2012)

"End"


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

Galatea would do great for herself in Rabona but that would not be great for us.
 ALL HAIL THE GODDESS !!!


----------



## Blunt (May 2, 2012)

Galatea better go to the Mainland... Same for Miata.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

I'm sure Miria will be in need of Miata's berserker mindset in her army. 

And Galatea is her and Clarice's warden.


----------



## Nimloth (May 2, 2012)

To be honest Galatea would be the last person I see going to the mainland, I see her more as a mother goose looking after and training the young Claymores they rescued from the ORG.

The only ones I see going to the mainland are the ghosts maybe a few of the stronger single digit, the rest will have to stay on the Island to clean up the Yoma and AB's.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2012)

aretes said:


> omfg claymore im glad i stop actually reading the text this was like the worst manga on earth if u dont agree something is wrong with u GLAD IT OVER





I presume all the ghosts will go to the mainland.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

That's a very good point about Galatea's future role and the trainees Raki rescued, but I still don't _want_ it to happen. 

Dietrich loves following authority, and now that Miria is Big Boss, she'll be going too (unless she died off-panel).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2012)

Unless Dietrich powers up in a 'supposed' timeskip, she'll end up 'fodder' claymore with the rest of the rescued types.

Galatea should bring Miata along.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

I severely doubt the opposing alliance's overall military power is above the Organization's to the extent that a number 8 with a technique capable of one-shotting ABs is fodder. If that was the case, this deadlock wouldn't exist. :kanye

Of course, there better be some Priscilla-level DoDs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2012)

I don't mean fodder fodder, but Captain fodder who you can see not lasting to long when she has to cover one of the weak fodders from powerful foes.

If the Dragons and troops and AB's are as impressive as we think, some major power-ups are need in a time skip.

Stomping Riful like she's the bug on your shoe sort of level


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Unless Dietrich powers up in a 'supposed' timeskip, she'll end up 'fodder' claymore with the rest of the rescued types.





edit: on a lighter note, that troll went form three green ones to one red, you folks sure are unforgiving


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I don't mean fodder fodder, but Captain fodder who you can see not lasting to long when she has to cover one of the weak fodders from powerful foes.
> 
> If the Dragons and troops and AB's are as impressive as we think, some major power-ups are need in a time skip.
> 
> Stomping Riful like she's the bug on your shoe sort of level



Sacrificial pawn? I hope she's worth more to Yagi than that. 

Clare needs a Dragonslayer or Dragonslayer armour... 

Woah.


----------



## Ender (May 2, 2012)

so someone tell me, is it over or not?!?!?   WTF


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

Unless the food Yagi was supposedly eating was a rare candy and he evolved into Kubo, then no it isn't.

However, the _details_ of Claymore's future are still very uncertain.


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Unless the food Yagi was supposedly eating was a rare candy and he evolved into Kubo, then no it isn't.
> 
> However, the _details_ of Claymore's future are still very uncertain.



Wait how does that make sense. Kubo may be a troll but he's known for dragging out shit not randomly ending it (apart from maybe Zombie powder).


----------



## Nimloth (May 2, 2012)

Thay did say that they needed a army of controllable AB's of Riful/Isleys level to fight the DOD.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Wait how does that make sense. Kubo may be a troll but he's known for dragging out shit not randomly ending it (apart from maybe Zombie powder).



I was referring to loose ends and certain Arrancar fights that were concluded too quickly.

The Arrancar arc in general is a clusterfuck of missed opportunity. Not that I'm bashing Kubo, and neither is this the correct place to discuss Bleach. I was simply name-dropping.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2012)

Don't you just love a naked Dietrich cover page, Darkstar?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Don't you just love a naked Dietrich cover page, Darkstar?





You don't need a rack like Anastasia to be stunning. Perfect body, pigtails and serious expression ftw.


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

now now, generally I agree about Dee  - but no reason to diss Ana's rack - she doesn't have much else goin in her favour after all with that pityful hairdo 

------

on a more serious matter:

1: DON'T PANIC: all unconfirmed info and hearsay so far
2. somebody suggested what is described in  might possibly also have to do with Yagi doing something ...well...abrupt

3. AGAIN, nobody KNOWS that, somebody just speculated "well maybe it has to do with something like this...."


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2012)

When I saw the words ''Ken'' and ''ended'' my heart skipped a beat.



If Yagi believes in this strongly enough, I can't fault him, I guess.


----------



## Nimloth (May 2, 2012)

If thats true any chances seeing a spinoff\sequel anytime soon is slim at best.


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

*I REPEAT: COMPLETELY HEARSAY: NOBODY; REPEAT NOBODY HAS ANY SUBSTANTIAL INFO ON YAGI BEING INVOLVED IN THAT *-this is two different things at similar time and some people just wondered... but again; NO SOILD INFO YET, also, to my knowledge that blog post is so far the only source for this ...and somebody linked to that blogpost at MiB scans comments, and then it got to Mangahelpers where I found it ...

-- though make no mistake this is something every author and fan should rant against if indeed true.


----------



## hussamb (May 2, 2012)

Chapter 17

chapter is out


----------



## Oceania (May 2, 2012)

lets hope it doesn't end...........

Also yeah there is trechery a foot, Dae knows where the blob is. One of our beloved claymores is a mole!


----------



## aretes (May 2, 2012)

claymore epic fail u watch the main character claire evolve from a human to a claymore learn how to control her awakening on some pimp shit.  she kicks all kind of ass then get merged inside some freak shit.  leaving u to think she is going to eventually bust out with another upgrade on some super sayian shit but no she doesnt pop out the manga ends like a year later with a slue of fodder characters and u people dont want this to end are u kidding me


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2012)

Best chapter i've read in a year or more, claymore has gotton so boring over the years, I really didn't give a darn about all the fighting in recent chapters. If it ends here I wouldn't really care, if they go to the mainland I might get interested in this series again. It's certainly been a good what 5/6 years? for me. I'll always remember claymore as the anime that got me to start watching subs instead of dubs... I still listen to danzai no hana even in 2012. Good times.


----------



## Fayrra (May 2, 2012)

aretes said:


> claymore epic fail u watch the main character Claire evolve from a human to a claymore learn how to control her awakening on some pimp shit.  she kicks all kind of ass then get merged inside some freak shit.  leaving u to think she is going to eventually bust out with another upgrade on some super sayian shit but no she doesn't pop out the manga ends like a year later with a slue of fodder characters and u people dont want this to end are u kidding me



That sounds awesome. Stuff like this rarely happens. I hate it when main characters are given such special treatment and are always protected by the plot. I love it when stories take an unexpected approach: Clare doesn't get that much of a special treatment, she gets ripped into pieces and only has her essence "live on" through a life-sucking blob, which was the only way she can trap her 100x more powerful arch-enemy and stop her from rampaging on. And she also hasn't been given special treatment in getting out of said blob quickly or soon simply because she's the main character; awesome (though I don't think it's actually been that long in Claymore-time, has it?). 

It'd be expected as hell if she busted out with some super sayian shit getting such an easy power-boost. She's already got enough special treatment with Teresa being inside her. The only special treatment I wouldn't mind is her original body being regenerated due to Prissy's or the Destroyers Yoki levels: I'd imagine those two together could regenerate nearly anything they wanted. Or her leaving the blob at all would be enough special treatment, even if it's in a handicapped form. But being stronger from an event she's supposed to barely escape from? Ugh. Not for me.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 2, 2012)

just read the latest chapter and it said END. wtf is Claymore done?


----------



## hehey (May 2, 2012)

^^Theres a sequel starting next month allegedly.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 3, 2012)

My standpoint: although it's complete conjecture at this point and even though this is my favourite series we're talking about, I have to agree with what Yagi _might_ be doing. Publishers having more legal ownership over a series leads to a horrible clusterfuck like what has happened in the American comic book industry. What I'm talking about is a bullshit culture in which the continuation of a series past the author's intended ''ending'', unnecessary sequels, prequels, parallels and reboots are all common; beating a retired horse until it's dead.

Realistic view: if Yagi has indeed gone on a ''strike'' then I highly doubt he would have the Dae/Rubel teaser. Again, it's just _too_ open to be called closure.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 3, 2012)

IF this is the end of the manga, it can be revived in the future. While the "ending" may not b satisfying nor answer all the remaining q's, it certainly would b diff from the norm endings people r used to seeing. As far as Clare's powerups, they were never DBZ. Nobody ever expected her to suddenly gain enough power to solo AO's. If there is a sequel or timeskip, where will Yagi go from here...move to the mainland? Dae stealing the blob? The island being invaded? Will be interesting and I hope there is a sequel or chapter next month.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Even if the manga doesn't end here I probably won't be reading any further, it has failed ot interest me much after the time-skip.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 3, 2012)

So I look at the latest chapter and besides the H.R. Giger and Evangelion vibes it's all over or maybe not.

At least I think this manga was already in need of a shake-up.



Darkstar said:


> Publishers having more legal ownership over a series leads to a horrible clusterfuck like what has happened in the American comic book industry. What I'm talking about is a bullshit culture in which the continuation of a series past the author's intended ''ending'', unnecessary sequels, prequels, parallels and reboots are all common; beating a retired horse until it's dead.



Talk about a can of worms. Like the current Before Watchmen controversy.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 3, 2012)

Haven't seen you in a while, Charcan. 

I've been thinking about this sequel for a while now: maybe our expectations are getting a little too high? Maybe their won't be a Mainland arc? Someone referenced how 20th Century Boys had a sequel - 21st Century Boys, but the latter ran for something like 2 tankoubon.

Maybe the sequel is just to tie up loose ends such as the Destroyer cocoon?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Haven't seen you in a while, Charcan.



I haven't been /that/ absent because even when trade waiting it's fun to skim chapters over and Ryus has every Claymore fanart ever. I need my fix.



> Someone referenced how 20th Century Boys had a sequel - 21st Century Boys, but the latter ran for something like 2 tankoubon.



Now that's news to me. But I've been waiting for that to get a Kanzenban series like Monster did.



> Maybe the sequel is just to tie up loose ends such as the Destroyer cocoon?



Or the unstable killing machine with mommy and abandonment issues back in Rabona.

What's with stuff I like getting sudden end announcements and winding down anticlimaxes over the last 2~3 years. Maybe I should take a look at my series list and try to figure out which one is in danger next.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 3, 2012)

Well, if we're going to include smaller sub-plots, the male AB ''lab'' that Tabitha supposedly found ought to be considered. Although I do hope Miata's and Clarice's introduction to the story was for more purpose than the Agatha arc lol.

In fact, dislike me all you want, but I'm going to say that if this sequel is 3-5 volumes long at best, I'll be happy. A little more development of the DoDs and some resolution to the main storyline is all that is needed. I'd love a Mainland arc, but Yagi's tenacity and motivation doesn't seem to be on the same level as, say, Miura.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 3, 2012)

Seeing does Dragon folk in the lab been similar to AB's makes me want to see them in an arc against one another so we can see how they fair.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "End"



my immediate reaction before coming here to see what was up. I know their will be sequel.


----------



## Ryus (May 3, 2012)

Bad news first... 

Fuck... anyways... moving on before I go nuts. Maybe hopefully he's just changing publishers or something since his editor upset his stomach 


-----------------

Anyways saw this on tumbler and decided to post it just cause



However based on ch 126 i thought is was described more like this



Discuss...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2012)

hehey said:


> ^^Theres a sequel starting next month allegedly.



i sure as fucking hell hope so cuz the series ending came outta no where, at least it did for me !


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 4, 2012)

Man, that sucks.

I'm still hoping for my sequel to tie up loose ends. A finale without Clare would be...


----------



## Nimloth (May 4, 2012)

gaarasbitch said:


> i sure as fucking hell hope so cuz the series ending came outta no where, at least it did for me !



It's comfirmed there's no Manga by Yagi scheduled for next month, maybe after that but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Green Poncho (May 4, 2012)

So ending:
-Priscilla and Clare (primary protagonist and antagonist): who the fuck knows
-Raki primary love interest: "sup guys"
-Elf zombie/monster girl: who the fuck knows
-Rabona and its people: who the fuck knows
-Little miss dreads: who the fuck knows

If that's seriously the end...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2012)

If this really is the ending than it's one of the worst endings i have ever seen, i'm okay with open endings but this is way too open.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2012)

The joke of the fucking century. This probably entered the top 10 of manga shittiest endings.

Because it can't even be classified as an ending. It just STOPPED.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2012)

It's difficult to put but Yagi has disappointed his fans one way or another without even telling us anything beforehand or if something is coming up to replace it.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 4, 2012)

What's the deal with the spicy food and the editor?

Another one bites the dust, I guess. My favourite manga are dropping like flies this year.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2012)

^ Could be cryptic, who knows.

My guess is it's illness related.

No Mainland arc.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 4, 2012)

Dat Claymore
Dat Bakuman
Dat Gantz

Thank fuck Berserk is leagues above these.

Anyhow, Dae's and Rubel's conversation still gives me a sliver of hope, and I never thought these two would.


----------



## KLoWn (May 4, 2012)

This is actually worse than  the Mass Effect 3 ending...

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Ryus (May 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> This is actually worse than  the Mass Effect 3 ending...
> 
> Yeah, I went there.



I worshipped Mass Effect and Claymore and that is so not true. Claymores end is disappointing but Mass Effect 3s ending actually got me sick for a week and I dont mean figuativly... plus just looking back at Claymore this was kinda to be expected for the arc to end here and in that way (its just the series stopped) but looking back at Mass Effect 3 they gave you only 2 interesting compainions, the war points did jack shit besides sucker people to play multiplayer and buy weapon pack dlc, and nothing you did mattered in the end even though we where promised it weeks before (and the trailers where fucking lies)... lets not get into ripping of Deus Ex's ending, space magic, and the color wheel... so how the fuck was this worse?

Say that again after EA releases there "free" fixed ending (which will likely only add some captions)... followed then by paid for dlc after. Its EA, so you know its true. They killed Dragonage, then they killed KotOR, then Mass Effect and that is just the bioware series they killed... there are countless other franchises they killed just for a cheap quick buck.


----------



## KLoWn (May 4, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Blah blah blah


I really don't care.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 4, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Bad news first...
> 
> Fuck... anyways... moving on before I go nuts. Maybe hopefully he's just changing publishers or something since his editor upset his stomach
> 
> ...



that pretty much confirms to me that he ended it because of the law. the editor probably told him the news, and then Yagi was like, "fuck this".


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The joke of the fucking century. This probably entered the top 10 of manga shittiest endings.
> 
> Because it can't even be classified as an ending. It just STOPPED.



it was an end to an arc but by no means a real ending.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

It can't be the end, I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 5, 2012)

^ Put a sock in it mein square.


----------



## scaramanga (May 5, 2012)

And I thought that Soul Eater's anime ending was bad.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2012)

This is disappointing. I was looking forward to some major conflict with Clare and Priscilla in the future.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2012)

I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often

expecting one guy to work on one story for 10+ years is pretty outlandish in itself


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

True, but many others have done it before and still _do_ it.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Can everybody chill down?

This isn't the first time Claymore goes on a hiatus over summer (although Norihiro kept writing side-stories), my guess is we'll be seeing something similar this summer where he may expand on the universe before coming back later this fall with Claymore Z.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

Have you even read this thread? Since when does a hiatus/timeskip end with, ''Claymore - end.''

When Toriyama originally drew Dragonball in WSJ, in like, the 80s/90s, it was just called ''Dragonball.'' The anime/manga volumes split it in half later.

Correct me if I'm wrong though, but I want a source.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Have you even read this thread? Since when does a hiatus/timeskip end with, ''Claymore - end.''
> 
> When Toriyama originally drew Dragonball in WSJ, in like, the 80s/90s, it was just called ''Dragonball.'' The anime/manga volumes split it in half later.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong though, but I want a source.



I am well aware that only the Dragon Ball anime was named Z after the time skip. It was to illustrate the point.

Also, to answer your other question; since Urusawa Naoki ended 20th Century Boys and continued the story in 21st Century Boys, or possibly when Nanatsuki Kyoichi ended Aegis in the Dark and continued the story in Aegis in the Dawn.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

Then you illustrated it terribly, using a false example. 80s anime =/= Jump Square. The two aren't even comparable.

21st Century Boys only ran for 2 tankoubon. If Yagi plans on a small sequel to tie loose ends up (as I've already specified - again, have you read this thread?) I'm game.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Then you illustrated it terribly, using a false example. 80s anime =/= Jump Square. The two aren't even comparable.
> 
> 21st Century Boys only ran for 2 tankoubon. If Yagi plans on a small sequel to tie loose ends up (as I've already specified - again, have you read this thread?) I'm game.



No, it was a GREAT example since that's something most people know and understand in the animu/mango community. Add a Z to the end of something, and people know it's a sequel.

Of course, I could have written 21st Century Claymore, or Claymore in the Dawn, or why not The!! Claymore, but I somehow doubt more than a few would catch the references.

The point is that you didn't know that plenty of mangaka have ended a title to have it continue in a title with a slightly changed name.

"BAAAAAW DRAGON BALL Z WAS AN ANIME HURPA DURPA"
Christ, some people... Some fucking people....


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> -frustration-



I'm aware of a bunch of manga ending and having sequels/prequels with different names. I'm a huge Tsutomu Nihei fan for the record.

Ofc, you've just projected and acted frustrated to get your point across.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Yes, because taking time to illustrate the point to a nitpicking derp (who clearly even got the reference to begin with) clearly is a sign of frustration.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

>Comes into thread telling everyone to calm down
>Gets frustrated at ''nitpicking derps''


----------



## Spirit King (May 5, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Yes, because taking time to illustrate the point to a nitpicking derp (who clearly even got the reference to begin with) clearly is a sign of frustration.



It was factually wrong, you don't prove a point with factually incorrect evidence regardless how well known it is, it undermines your point. Simply go for best known factually correct examples. I mean heck Claymore already went through a timeskip like the one that happened in Naruto and DBZ and it didn't get a name change. Your also assuming their would even be a timeskip between this and whatever sequel when their may be not which was the reason for those name changes in the anime.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> It was factually wrong, you don't prove a point with factually incorrect evidence regardless how well known it is, it undermines your point. Simply go for best known factually correct examples. I mean heck Claymore already went through a timeskip like the one that happened in Naruto and DBZ and it didn't get a name change. Your also assuming their would even be a timeskip between this and whatever sequel when their may be not which was the reason for those name changes in the anime.



Most well known anime/manga sequel = dragon ball z.

I couldn't give a flying fuck if some people are so daft they have to have the name of another manga sequel to understand the point of something ending and coming back with a slightly changed title.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 5, 2012)

@AfterGlow: So what shounen manga have you seen come back with a time skip or new story when it finishes with 'end'?


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

speedyg said:


> @AfterGlow: So after manga have you seen come back with a time skip or new story when it finishes with 'end'?



20th Century Boys - 21th Century Boys
Aegis in the Dark - Aegis in the Dawn
Beach Stars - The!! Beach Stars
Battle Angel Alita - Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
Chaois Rune - Chaosic Rune ES
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin - Ginga Densetsu Weed - Ginga Densetsu Weed: Orion
Saint Seiya - Saint Seiya Next Dimension
GTO - GTO: Shonan 14 Days
Dogs - Dogs: Bullets & Carnage
Rosario+Vampire - Rosario+Vampire Season II
Death Note - Death Note Oneshot

And of course, every part of the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure series.

To mention a few...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

The sad thing is, the idea of a sequel has been entertained in this thread for almost a week now.

Yeah, we know. Big fucking deal. Move on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2012)

LOL Saint Seiya Next Dimension took more than a decade to materialize, let's not jinx it.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Charcan said:


> LOL Saint Seiya Next Dimension took more than a decade to materialize, let's not jinx it.



Ginga Densetsu Weed took similar time, thankfully they seem to be the exceptions on the sequel front.

On a sidenote, the whole spicy noodles/editor note is being interpreted by some as Norihiro and the editor getting into a fight and Norihiro ending the manga to get rid of his contract with the magazine.

If that's the case, Claymore might get picked up by a rival magazine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Most well known anime/manga sequel = dragon ball z.



This is manga we're talking about. Dragonball Z =/= Manga. Dragon Ball had a continuous serialization like Naruto, which also got a "anime sequel" with Shippuden.

Different things at the end of the day. Anyway, this shit ending wasn't planned in the slightest so there's probably a lot of shit between the author and the publisher we don't know. We're all talking out of context.

We *could* get a sequel for this but I'm not keeping my hopes up. We have no way of knowing. Especially after that bullshit, nonchalant message he wrote in the magazine that didn't addressed the issue.


----------



## auem (May 6, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> that pretty much confirms to me that he ended it because of the law. the editor probably *told him the news*, and then Yagi was like, "fuck this".



what news...?..i just read claymore chapter to chapter basis,don't know much about what is happening behind it's publication...

is it that jump square tried to force yagi finish the story(due to popularity,sells etc.) or yagi wanted to move from them to another magazine due to disagreement with editors...?


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

I just caught up with the series; it'd been a while since I read the series. It would definitely suck if the series ended just like that. I have perused through a couple of posts in this thread and I'm still a little hazy on the details. Is the author quitting on the series from a fight with the publisher? I would really appreciate it if someone would explain.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 6, 2012)

hadou said:


> I just caught up with the series; it'd been a while since I read the series. It would definitely suck if the series ended just like that. I have perused through a couple of posts in this thread and I'm still a little hazy on the details. Is the author quitting on the series from a fight with the publisher? I would really appreciate it if someone would explain.



The details are hazy because we just don't know. As people have mentioned, all we have is the seemingly vague message on this month's Jump Square.

Yagi falling out with his editor is fan interpretation of the noodles comment. Maybe they're right, but it's conjecture at this stage.



auem said:


> what news...?..i just read claymore chapter to chapter basis,don't know much about what is happening behind it's publication...
> 
> is it that jump square tried to force yagi finish the story(due to popularity,sells etc.) or yagi wanted to move from them to another magazine due to disagreement with editors...?



From what I'm aware of, Claymore volume sales are solid for a monthly published manga. It always ranks fairly high up as well


----------



## Nimloth (May 6, 2012)

hadou said:


> I just caught up with the series; it'd been a while since I read the series. It would definitely suck if the series ended just like that. I have perused through a couple of posts in this thread and I'm still a little hazy on the details. Is the author quitting on the series from a fight with the publisher? I would really appreciate it if someone would explain.



Basically there's a new law(don't know if it's passed or not yet)that gives the publishers more control over the manga they publish, in essence from what I understand the publishers will near enough own the manga rather than the author meaning the authors will get shafted. 

Yagi's contract probably came to a end and Jump square tryed to screw him over in his new contract so he's more than likely said screw this and ended Claymore rather than accept the new contract.


----------



## Tryke (May 6, 2012)

Nimloth said:


> Basically there's a new law(don't know if it's passed or not yet)that gives the publishers more control over the manga they publish, in essence from what I understand the publishers will near enough own the manga rather than the author meaning the authors will get shafted.
> 
> Yagi's contract probably came to a end and Jump square tryed to screw him over in his new contract so he's more than likely said screw this and ended Claymore rather than accept the new contract.



Would be quite sad if this was true. 

Hopefully Yagi decides to resume the manga in some form within the next few months, whatever the situation may be.


----------



## Tangible (May 6, 2012)

The thing I find more disturbing is how quiet it has been. Nothing from Yagi, the publisher. No interviews, no announcement. Nada. Weird


----------



## Ryus (May 7, 2012)

On cell so I cant copy paste... but gene (TSS mod) on MH just posted that they got in touch with editors who said there will be a chapter next issue and it was a mistake that end was printed... around the same time as they got this info someone else posted similar info on 2ch saying the series isnt ending stating an editor source too.

Hope its true... but if so offical word should be out soon on Claymores fate.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Good shit. Let's hope it's true. :33

I've heard that Jump Square is becoming a bimonthly published magazine?


----------



## Ryus (May 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I've heard that Jump Square is becoming a bimonthly published magazine?



Heard that one too... lets hope that if it is true that Claymore will be published bimonthly too... Yagi did more pages than normal this month if you count the extra chapter so Yagi can likely handle more pages a month and keep the art quality consistant. Plus this could really get the plot moving again. :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Bimonthly _Shounen_ magazine. Interesting.

The artwork since the timeskip has been top-notch, so I wonder if it'll develop some more. I think the additional time would be better spent on planning the story and characters instead of aesthetics.

I mean, _if_ Claymore is going to extend beyond Clare-Priscilla (which _must_ be resolved or at least addressed ASAP) then Yagi's going to need a solid storyline.

Tbh, I'm looking forwards to Dae, Rubel and possibly Renee. That is, if it _does_ continue.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2012)

Ryus said:


> On cell so I cant copy paste... but gene (TSS mod) on MH just posted that they got in touch with editors who said there will be a chapter next issue and it was a mistake that end was printed... around the same time as they got this info someone else posted similar info on 2ch saying the series isnt ending stating an editor source too.
> 
> Hope its true... but if so offical word should be out soon on Claymores fate.



got a link to MH?


----------



## Ender (May 7, 2012)

Ch.7


----------



## VanzZz (May 7, 2012)

The End!? WTF man!!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Could be the end to an arc, the current timeline or the series.

Recent developments suggest the latter might not be reality.


----------



## Ender (May 7, 2012)

read the post i linked to lOL


----------



## Ryus (May 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Bimonthly _Shounen_ magazine. Interesting.
> 
> The artwork since the timeskip has been top-notch, so I wonder if it'll develop some more. I think the additional time would be better spent on planning the story and characters instead of aesthetics.
> 
> ...



Agreed plot first, was more implying Yagi could handle more pages at the same art quality rather than raising it. Now I wouldnt mind if he quit taking short cuts here and there like always have white backgrounds behind panels zoomed in in someones face but Id expect more of that if Claymore goes biweekly.

Anyways loved to have more Dae and Ruble in the plot (finally real villans) but Renee imho is a pile of rotting hamberger meat after Riful sliced and diced her. Sadly I fear she was the only named charcter to die who was a goodguy since Pieta... too bad she was a good character and far better than others like Rachel, Audrey, Nina, Tabitha, and Raftela (who may or maynot be dead, but she got better as time went on from hax power girl to I want her to live girl)


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Agreed plot first, was more implying Yagi could handle more pages at the same art quality rather than raising it. Now I wouldnt mind if he quit taking short cuts here and there like always have white backgrounds behind panels zoomed in in someones face but Id expect more of that if Claymore goes biweekly.
> 
> Anyways loved to have more Dae and Ruble in the plot (finally real villans) but Renee imho is a pile of rotting hamberger meat after Riful sliced and diced her. Sadly I fear she was the only named charcter to die who was a goodguy since Pieta... too bad she was a good character and far better than others like Rachel, Audrey, Nina, Tabitha, and Raftela (who may or maynot be dead, but she got better as time went on from hax power girl to I want her to live girl)



Yeah, I wouldn't want the art quality raising. For example (unsure if you follow it), Berserk's artwork has reached a mind-boggling height, but as a result the plot has hardly progressed since 2009 and we received about 5 chapters last year. 

I don't mind white backgrounds in smaller panels tbh. I read Bleach and Fairy Tail and I'm fine with it. Double-page spreads I'd still expect to be gorgeous, like of the rooftops of Rabona or Lautrec or the Organization's HQ, etc.

Huh. I think Haegar mentioned something interesting about Renee a few pages ago. Something about her being Dae's trumpcard in tracking the Destroyer cocoon...

... so hopefully more Galatea. :33

Mmmm. Raftela caught my attention with the lolis and Raki. Hope she's still kicking.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2012)

and we still got a rampaging abyssal one on the lose 

i would love to see how she regains her 'mind' or if priscilla will take her over should priscilla ever get out of the cocoon


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

I have no idea how Yagi's gonna tackle the Destroyer Cocoon - maybe that's why he's shied away from it thus far. I mean, I hope it's not a case of letting Clare and Prissy out and they begin to fight _straight away._ That'd be a little contrite.

For some reason I'm picturing them being reborn Alien-style, then coming out the shell covered in embryonic shit.

I do want some changes to Clare though. Whether it's her mind or her powers; _something_.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2012)

Clare power up and toughened mind after spending some time with Pris would be welcome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 7, 2012)

Clare already had Teresa naked fencing around her mind.

That should come back.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 7, 2012)

Clare and Prissy engaged in an eternal mental battle. Who would have thought Yagi ended Claymore like that? With all of Ralpy's memories, Clare has plenty of time to go thru them and find out what she wanted to tell her. Oh well, at least the door is still open for either the occasional extra scene or a full blown continuation manga.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Charcan said:


> *Clare already had Teresa naked fencing around her mind.*
> 
> That should come back.



Lol, when was this?

Sadly, the Clare and Priscilla storyline has always been clear-cut, partly because it hasn't been addressed that often. It's let to a situation where Clare wants to kill Priscilla for revenge and Priscillla wants to kill Clare because she has accepted Teresa's legacy and everything Teresa represents (at least to Priscilla's mind). There is no grey area between these two characters, therefore there is no complexity.

Unless Priscilla allies herself with the Organization and voluntarily acts as a weapon for their purposes on the Mainland, I hope Clare and co dispatches her quickly. Cuz, unfortunately (and this is from a giant ex-Priscilla wanker/fanboy) her role in the story seems outdated tbh...

... and this does owe to the Miria storyline expanding the setting of Claymore I admit. No longer is Claymore a simple revenge tragedy.


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2012)

*BIMONTHLY?!* As in once every two months!? I don't think I could handle that (though I'd gladly take it over a series ending).


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2012)

the sequel will be called katana
it's about silver eyed blue haired girls that are fused with tentacle monster flesh that save the world from monsters :33

the main character is named Yuma :33
: 333333333333333333333


----------



## Golden Witch (May 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> the sequel will be called katana
> it's about silver eyed blue haired girls that are fused with tentacle monster flesh that save the world from monsters :33
> 
> the main character is named Yuma :33
> : 333333333333333333333



Count me in.

Eventhough how you describe it sounds like an Eroge Idea.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Lol, when was this?



Way back when Miria was introduced and she fought Clare unconscious.



Axl Low said:


> the sequel will be called katana
> it's about silver eyed blue haired girls that are fused with tentacle monster flesh that save the world from monsters :33
> 
> the main character is named Yuma :33
> : 333333333333333333333



Maybe have them wear berets, I like those.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> *BIMONTHLY?!* As in once every two months!? I don't think I could handle that (though I'd gladly take it over a series ending).



it means every 2 weeks a new chapter


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2012)

I thought it was a chapter every _two months_. Bi- = two month *intervals*. But instead bi- = two chapters *per* month.



Every _two weeks_ would be glorious for any Shounen manga. Though my concerns for the art now exist. Although they're equally balanced by the increase in pace.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2012)

well the chapters been shorter ever since they switched to the new magazine anyways. might as well go down to a 20 page chapter or so and have it every 2 weeks instead of every month


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2012)

At the end of the day, if the mangaka featured in the magazine couldn't keep the bimonthly deadline, the magazine wouldn't be switching in the first place.


----------



## Blunt (May 8, 2012)

Lol at my vocal skills. I would gladly welcome a Claymore update every 2 weeks (especially since thats about the length of most monthly mangos anyway).


----------



## hadou (May 9, 2012)

I prefer bimonthly than monthly; I just hope the mangaka will be able to keep up.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

Probably. Although the artwork is superior to WSJ titles, the page count isn't _much_ bigger.


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Yeah recent Claymore chapter lengths have been pretty shitty, borderline weekly jump lengths. I jst hope the jump in pages doesn't negatively affect other things.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

It's not Jump SQ that's going to be bimonthly, it's Jump SQ 19 which used to be quarterly, they explained this in the latest chapter of Rosario + Vampire II:




(Notice the 19 and that bimonthly doesn't mean twice a month, it means every two months.)



Darkstar said:


> Probably. Although the artwork is superior to WSJ titles, the page count isn't _much_ bigger.



Yeah, Claymore clearly has better drawings than One Piece... -_-'


----------



## hadou (May 9, 2012)

So its every two months, and not twice in a month for Claymore?


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

hadou said:


> So its every two months, and not twice in a month for Claymore?



Read what I wrote.....


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Yeah, Claymore clearly has better drawings than One Piece... -_-'



Not sure if sarcasm.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Not sure if sarcasm.



Check back to me whenever Claymore produces something with this level of detail: 

Mind you that OP is weekly and Claymore is monthly, and One Piece obliterates Claymore in the art department.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

Three shading tones isn't impressive.

Bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Three shading tones isn't impressive.
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha.



The level of detail and skill is however more impressive than the panels in Claymore. I mean, sure, nice shading, but that's pretty much it.

Although I am quite fond of the monster designs of Claymore, but I wouldn't go out and say they're as detailed as the panels from OP.

Add in the fact that OP is weekly, and Claymore produces roughly the same amount of pages in a month...


----------



## hadou (May 9, 2012)

I never liked the character designs in One Piece; it looks like they were made by a five year old. On that respect, Claymore is much better. But then again, it might be due to the targeted demographics of each series.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

hadou said:


> I never liked the character designs in One Piece; it looks like they were made by a five year old. On that respect, Claymore is much better. But then again, it might be due by the targeted demographics of each series.



It's just a question of style, not skill.


*Spoiler*: __ 









He's capable of drawing realistic looking characters if he wants to.

But enough with the off-topic.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> The level of detail and skill is however more impressive than the panels in Claymore. I mean, sure, nice shading, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Although I am quite fond of the monster designs of Claymore, but I wouldn't go out and say they're as detailed as the panels from OP.
> 
> Add in the fact that OP is weekly, and Claymore produces roughly the same amount of pages in a month...



I'm forced to agree. Although wouldn't detail include shading and tone? Detail isn't exclusively lines. 

I think it varies. Some of OPs panels are nice, but some are trash.

OP is published weekly, but it often misses a week and has Golden Weeks. Still more than Claymore, I admit, but it's still not exactly a regular run-off-the-mill weekly issue.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

Dat off topic convo. 

Dae won't know how to remove Pris from the blob anyway, seeing as it'll be a similar process to the cocoon Rafaela and Luciela were.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 9, 2012)

Jump SQ is going to be bi-monthly really? 

That means the pacing in Claymore is going to get really bad.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

Not if the chapters are longer and Yagi picks up the pace in panel composition. #125/#126 were very fast/info-packed compared to, say, #124.

6 chappies a year (1 volume). Hopefully they're _*well*_ into the thirty-page mark.


----------



## hadou (May 9, 2012)

If Claymore is released every two months, I will delete it from my reading list. Two months is too much time between chapters; by the time a new chapter is released I'd forget details of the story.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

Ok, seriously, for the second time now, you ignorant dumbasses.

"JUMP SQUARE" AND "JUMP SQUARE *19*" AREN'T THE SAME FUCKING MAGAZINE.

JUMP SQUARE PUBLISHES ROSARIO + VAMPIRE II AND CLAYMORE. 

JUMP SQUARE 19 PUBLISHES ONE-SHOTS AND SIDE STORIES.

JUMP SQUARE 19 IS GOING FROM BEING QUARTERLY TO BECOMING BIMONTHLY.


----------



## Narutossss (May 9, 2012)

y'know if you simply just said jump sq wasn't becoming bi monthly no one would have gotten confused in the first place.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> y'know if you simply just said jump sq wasn't becoming bi monthly no one would have gotten confused in the first place.



You mean like I did on the previous fucking page, where Hadou actually commented on the post? One page later, and apparently he's back to thinking it's going to be bimonthly again.

One could think that writing "*It's not Jump SQ that's going to be bimonthly, it's Jump SQ 19 which used to be quarterly*" should be enough for most people to catch on, but obviously some people can't comprehend what they read.


----------



## Narutossss (May 9, 2012)

It's actually quite easy to get confused if you read the 19 as a separate number instead of part of the title.


----------



## hadou (May 9, 2012)

What's the matter AfterGlow, are you suffering from PMS? Maybe it's just that time of the month for you; if that's the case put a cork on and chill out.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 9, 2012)

hadou said:


> What's the matter AfterGlow, are you suffering from PMS? Maybe it's just that time of the month for you; if that's the case put a cork on and chill out.



Nope, I just -hate- repeating myself to retards.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

We cannot comprehend his level of intellect.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Afterglow, only just got that despite you pmsing. 

What's most of yous must wanted things when/if Claymore comes back?

New claymores taking centre stage? Clare and dat new power up(s)? Dae causing mischief? Real Dragonfolk? Mainland arc? More awakenings? Clare and Raki getting it on? Helen and Deneve finally getting the obvious lesbian feelings going and starting a claymore orgy? Is the last one a joke? Maybe.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 9, 2012)

So much frustration here.

Claymore is a series I'd already lumped with Berserk and Bastard!! in the "Read full volumes only" category a while back.

Yagi's new characters have been hit and miss, ever since Audrey and her lesbian (man I'm already starting to forget everything) it almost seemed like Yagi was deliberately making a point about how the present sucked. I like the Destroyer... which doesn't even have a personality.

Having Clare back would be an improvement, period.

Wouldn't it be funny if the dragons were played straight, as in fire breathing lizards living in caves full of jewels.

Clare and Raki getting it on or flirting would awaken an old fanwank speedy.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

speedyg said:


> New claymores taking centre stage?



No thanks, the post-Pieta generation still need development. Dietrich and Anastasia especially. Not to mention how Cynthia, Yuma and Tabitha could do with some more.



> Clare and dat new power up(s)?



I'd prefer to see Clare using her old techniques better. I'm surprised we've never seen her Windcutter used in conjunction with her Youki precognition ability.



> Dae causing mischief?



That's assured for the plot to develop.



> Real Dragonfolk? Mainland arc?



Arc? I think a Mainland _saga_ is due. I'd like the Dragon's Descendants to be developed in all their glory. Their history, abilities and purpose on the battlefield.



> More awakenings?



Awakened forms always look beautiful, although some look _so_ good that their abilities simply can't match their appearance. I'd like my favourite Claymores to fully awaken, but the only character whose awakening would be interesting is Miria.



> Clare and Raki getting it on?



I haven't read much interspecies love before - if it is love that they share. So I can't really comment.



> Helen and Deneve finally getting the obvious lesbian feelings going and starting a claymore orgy? Is the last one a joke? Maybe.



Deneve's bust would likely increase before that would happen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

Manga Magazines.

Weekly, monthly, bimontly?

Motherfucking serious business.


----------



## Tangible (May 12, 2012)

To clarify, bimonthly means every other month; biweekly means every two weeks.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 12, 2012)

I'm guessing the cover of volume 22 will be shown next issue then? If there is one.


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2012)

Damn i came in here looking for some nice juicy spoilers or some shit and we've got people talking about bis and monthlys and esques
ya'll on the rag or something? 

where da fanart at


----------



## Adamant soul (May 14, 2012)

Recently started reading and got up to date with this series and I've got to say it is pretty damn good in my opinion. I like the fact that Clare (usually) can't get away with taking on an opponent obviously more powerful than herself without somebody helping her (Rigaldo being an exception). The teamwork aspect for the main cast to bring down more powerful adversaries is a nice change from what I usually see in manga. My favourite character is Miria, she's just such a badass and I think her illusion ability is awesome. There are plenty of awesome fights, the battle with Rigaldo, Miria vs Hysteria, Teresa vs Priscilla and the first Awakened being fight. I can't pick a favourite.

At this point it looks like the series is coming to an end soon. I mean the organization is basically done at this point and all that is really left to do is to save Clare and (somehow) beat Priscilla though maybe she will leave and find something better to do with her time then the main cast can go to this other continent and try to stop the war or something. Priscilla is going to make for some fight when the manga eventually gets to taking the bitch down.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 14, 2012)

Gotta agree with that. In popular Shounen manga there's too much forced nakama crap, but Claymore doesn't _force_ this point and actually... does it well, demonstrating true, plausible teamwork between the girls whenever they wreck an ABs shit.

Helen's my number one choice for ranged support.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2012)

I guess individual ability counts more when you have AB's and some Claymores that can take a group of other claymore/soldiers and what-not easily.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2012)

there is an actual discussion going on?  

now where is ma fanart


----------



## Cave Jansen (May 17, 2012)

What the hell happened with this manga? Is it so unpopular that they had to rush the end of it?
So much wasted potential here.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 17, 2012)

No. Maybe you ought to re-read this thread; assuming you've even bothered too. 

Claymore annual volume sales are solid for a monthly published series, and it always ranks high up in the magazine. So unpopularity isn't a factor.

Regarding Claymore's ''ending'' it's still very vague. Someone has contacted Jump Square and apparently the series _isn't_ ending, although there's rumours amok atm.


----------



## Cave Jansen (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, i just read some nonsense by Yagi about this ending, and there's no way he would be talking about noodles if he hadn't something prepared for the manga. lol

It's a relief but still, this was one of the worse cliffhangers i had the "unpleasure" to see in my life. All it had was Miria's resolve and a bit of information about the dragon tribe or whatever it's called that felt short and pointless... not to talk about the main protagonist. 

But it's all good as long we get a continuation.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 17, 2012)

The *main* storyline needs a resolution.


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Was anyone else pissed about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Isley dying?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 18, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Was anyone else pissed about Riful dying?



                   .


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Riful she kinda had it coming. Well they both did lol and poor Duff couldn't do anything.


----------



## Blunt (May 18, 2012)

I was pissed when Isley died. He was my favorite...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 18, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Was anyone else pissed about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Isleys death pissed me off as well I think he deserved much better then being used as fodder to hype abyss feeders. 

They could of used any fodder Yoma for that but no instead they use the an abyssal one and the #1 Claymore from the male generation.


----------



## exabyte (May 19, 2012)

Riful's death saddens me, she was definitely my favorite of the three and I liked her relationship with Duff. Isley's death was kinda lame too.


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2012)

isley death was the most horrid out of them, he just got eaten to death

riful actually got to have a decent fight, isley he just got mauled and weathered down until he had no strength left


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 19, 2012)

Riful slowly had her limbs cut off, with her running through the forest of Lautrec, carrying Dauf's body. Crying, clearly scared for her life and relentlessly pursued by Abyss Feeders, Alicia and finally Priscilla. I thought her's was the saddest death.

Isley's was tragic, but Riful's was the saddest.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

Isley's was so sudden i thought he was gonna escape but instead he became a feast. 

Riful's was defiantly the saddest Duff purposely sacrificed himself for more power and for it to be all for nothing.


----------



## Blunt (May 19, 2012)

I wasn't really sad about Rifuls death. She brought her demise on herself. 

Isley died thinking about how he was going to give up eating people and on his ambitions on his expanding his territory further so he could live a peaceful life with Raki and Priscilla. Memories of Teresa


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

Teresa and Isley for life.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 19, 2012)

Teresa was always going to be earmarked as Priscilla early hype in Awakened form.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 19, 2012)

Isley deserved his death far more than Riful did. 

Isley planned to invade all of the continent's regions using Priscilla. Completely trashing the _inhabited_ town of Pieta and probably many others. Isley provoked the power struggle between the Abyssal Ones because he miraculously found a superweapon in his backyard. Riful's methods were disgusting, but ultimately she played the game Isley instigated. She protected her turf.

Need I remind you that Isley's death came at the hands of creatures spawned from his own troops that he carelessly flung at the Organization, _knowing_ they would die? The Organization became much more dark over the timeskip, but this was provoked by Isley's Northern Campaign. I found his death a tragedy, but his just deserts were served either way.

We saw more of Riful's atrocities, but in scope Isley's were much worse, more widespread and totally unjustified.

Riful is a unique villain with many facets to her personality, making her totally unpredictable and fun to read about. Isley is merely a poor man's Griffith.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 19, 2012)

= Someone wasn't sad about Riful's death.
= Drake's wrath is released and will have no end. Badmouth Isley fandom.
= End of thread?!


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Isley deserved his death far more than Riful did.
> 
> Isley planned to invade all of the continent's regions using Priscilla. Completely trashing the _inhabited_ town of Pieta and probably many others. Isley provoked the power struggle between the Abyssal Ones because he miraculously found a superweapon in his backyard. Riful's methods were disgusting, but ultimately she played the game Isley instigated. She protected her turf.
> 
> ...



I agree Rifuls was more sadder and she was more sadistic. But every great story needs a good mastermind and or ''Griffith''. But its was still sad death makes you say crazy shit. I really blame the organization for all this had they not been try to do there crazy experiments none of this would have happened. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Isley on the slashers side?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 20, 2012)

I agree Isley's death was totally unexpected for me. I thought some of the other survivors would have to notice the fight Helen and Deneve were having with Isley (most likely Miria and Tabatha due to Galatea's sensory abilities) and make their way to them to help while they held him off with Dietrich's help and it would culminate in an epic battle where they somehow manage to put him down or at least escape from him.

Did that happen. No it did not, instead we have an already weakened Isley get picked apart and eaten like fodder by a bunch of  Abyssal feeders. I know he was evil and pretty much had it coming but you think a guy who was one of the most powerful awakened beings in the verse would have to have an epic as hell fight to put him down but no. 

As for Riful well at least she didn't get killed by the Abyssal feeders that is a plus though I wish she would have noticed them sooner before they had a chance to weaken her then Alicia might not have been beating her as badly as she was though I personally wouldn't have had a problem if Alicia had been the one to kill her since she was very powerful in her own right. I was kind of hoping she would live to fight another day when Alicia went to help Beth against Priscilla but it was not to be. Then to see Dulph willingly allow the destroyer to possess him so he could try to avenge Riful was just so sad because I knew he stood no chance.

At least Hysteria and Roxanne got their chances to shine as Abyssal ones before they died though I wasn't sad in the least to see Roxanne go, I mean what a bitch made Ophelia seem nice. Hysteria's death was kind of sad though as she explains that the organization basically had her killed off for no reason originally. She put up one of the best fights the series has had. I hope we get to see more of Cassandra at some point though.


----------



## Imagine (May 20, 2012)

I myself thought Isley at some point would help the slashers and have Isley fight with Riful at one point seeing as she wanted to awaken the destroyer and all. But no they both just died.  I truly hope that Clare and Priscilla get to fight on panel so we can see Clare slice her head off and show no mercy. I also hope that Clare gets power up.


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2012)

well i like claymore for the fact that it doesn't follow the shonen rules of epic battles all the times

sometimes they just die, horribly and cruel as it should be


----------



## Adamant soul (May 20, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I myself thought Isley at some point would help the slashers and have Isley fight with Riful at one point seeing as she wanted to awaken the destroyer and all. But no they both just died.  I truly hope that Clare and Priscilla get to fight on panel so we can see Clare slice her head off and show no mercy. I also hope that Clare gets power up.



Well that is a given, at least the showing the fight on panel thing. As for Clare taking Priscilla's head off, eventually yeah that should happen as it has basically been her main objective since the start of the manga and she is the main character obviously she has to succeed at some point. I think now that the organization is done Miria and all the other Claymores will somehow get Clare out from within the Destroyer then Priscilla kills the Destroyer and everyone fights Priscilla all at once, allowing Clare to score the killing blow.



Muk said:


> well i like claymore for the fact that it doesn't follow the shonen rules of epic battles all the times
> 
> sometimes they just die, horribly and cruel as it should be



I don't expect everybody to die after an epic battle but when that somebody is as powerful as the Abyssal ones, they really should be treated as such. Powerful threats to be taken down in titanic battles but whatever that simply wasn't to be the case for most of them except Hysteria. Ah well at least we can look forward to what happens to the Destroyer and Priscilla.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 20, 2012)

I thought Isley's death was glorious. Gruesome, but glorious.

It's why I refer to the entire arc with Isley, Dee, Helen and Deneve as _Isley's Last Stand_.

Guess it's just perspective tbh.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 20, 2012)

Isley and Riful both got what was coming to them

I don't really see what extra facets to her personality she has , she was sadistic while Isley was ruthless

Isley's awakened form =awesome


----------



## Adamant soul (May 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Isley and Riful both got what was coming to them
> 
> I don't really see what extra facets to her personality she has , she was sadistic while Isley was ruthless
> 
> Isley's awakened form =awesome



I second that last notion there. Isley's awakened form was made of so much win. I was quite literally gaping at the screen when I first saw him use it. My reaction was something similar to:

"Holy crap, that is freaking awesome!" Easily the coolest looking awakened form in the series to date with Rigaldo's as a close second.


----------



## Green Poncho (May 25, 2012)

Nimloth said:


> *Basically there's a new law(don't know if it's passed or not yet)that gives the publishers more control over the manga they publish, in essence from what I understand the publishers will near enough own the manga rather than the author meaning the authors will get shafted. *
> 
> Yagi's contract probably came to a end and Jump square tryed to screw him over in his new contract so he's more than likely said screw this and ended Claymore rather than accept the new contract.



Off-topic and a little late... any more detail on this law which seems like it's only purpose is to kill the industry? Thought it was already he to be a manga author...


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2012)

tl;dr what does the spoiler say? google translate is too hard to read ;p


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 29, 2012)

Raftela mentioned.


----------



## Fran (May 29, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Isley's awakened form =awesome



By awesome, I'm sure you mean


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2012)

Oh Fran    :33


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2012)

can't make much of it either, rather posted it to give you a headsup that spoilers are beginning to trickle in. for those really impatient I recommend having an eye on mangahelpers threads which usually get updated quicker than here with the spoilers:

127 spoiler thread

might be some fake or unconfirmed also get posted in here at end of thread if the poster feel it shouldn't into official spoiler thread yet:
-Claymore-126-Discussion-127-Predictions

generally I guess best thing to do is wait and hope chinese scan will show up by tonight or tomorrow hopefully, unless somebody shows up and is kind enough to properly translate the spoilers that are around. google translate is... well...google translate :repstorm


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 29, 2012)

For anyone who's interested, the cover of volume 22 has been released:



I was expecting Miria, but I'm glad it's someone different.


----------



## Ryus (May 30, 2012)

What did the FCC help Yagi draw that cover? Since that doesn't look like breasts at all let alone a gaint naked womans body (it looks way to at and not curvy at all). On the plus side the colors are pretty good though. Shame on you Yagi for making the cover less of a "potential controvercy". I'd rather have had another Miria cover than that shitty AB, I mean really what plot purpose did Cassandra surve beyond revenge against Roxanne who was infinatly a better character but had to die or she'd eat everyone and _we couldn't have that now that Yagi is transitioning nakama from an underlying theme to the main and only theme. Yagi i sware you've lost your nerve to handle darker plots _

Also a few spoiler, likely all fake due to the bs spouted in them, are out. Due to me being on my cell I cant link them though they are on mangahelpers for those interested in a laugh though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2012)

I was sad when Isley died, when Riful died all I thought was dat priscilla.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 30, 2012)

Whorescilla. Meh.

*@Ryus:*

I've seen them. 

Rubal killing Raftela or something.


----------



## Fayrra (May 30, 2012)

I was saddened by both their deaths, but I'll admit, during the beginning of seeing Riful's, all I could think was 'Dat Priscilla.' If there's anyone you can feel not ashamed about dying to, it's her. You know, being the strongest and all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 30, 2012)

Priscilla has ended up been too haxx and over-hyped tho.

Ask Clare.


----------



## Ryus (May 30, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> *@Ryus:*
> 
> I've seen them.
> 
> Rubal killing Raftela or something.



*@Darkstar*

You forgot about Rimato's talking head 

----------

*@All*

Anyways... just found a ton of Claymore pics but way too many too post here (I think 80 plus.) I will say 57 of them are by one artist and mostly very very funny Cassandra Roxanne stuff (few others like Yuma too), plus one of Raki getting so obsessed with Cassandra's awakened breasts he tries to crawl out the window of org hq only to get upset when Raftela figures it out and warns the chibis about the pervert. Also many of them are animated manga panels.

Link to pics (just choose your preferred site, animesuki or mangahelpers)
Chapter 105
the shattering black-glass effect
*EDIT *added a few more pics. Oh and here is some samples of them.


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

link to fan drawn fake ch 127 chinese scan... pretty funny even though I cant read it at all.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

Is there even going to be a chapter #127? Or is this just the hopes of fans?


----------



## Spirit King (May 31, 2012)

There may not be a 127 this month though unless that animenetwork source thing was completely wrong.


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

That article on ANN came out like a day or two after the chapter did and on a weekend if I recall, the following weekday people phoned the publisher and stated that was a misprint.

Reread the article all it says is that the chapter had "end" at the end of it and a bit of speculation based on other possibly related facts. Nothing in it was a fact we didn't already know and had no source supplied confirmation.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

Anime News Network use the same information we do. Their article was no more official than Ryus.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2012)

the only thing I could laugh about was the sig of the guy who posted the scan I'd need text for the humor to work. But nice work, thx for the link share ...

Just came home and had hoped TSS would be early. 

Oh well ... *sipps coffee*
maybe laterz...


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

Ah took me a bit to find it (my cell hates ANN and always crashes/lags on it, this time it crashed my phone once and browser twice) but the Italian publisher of Claymore confirmed it didnt end. The artilce came out may 11th, the previous one you read came out on may 3rd.

Note this doesnt mean there wont be a break or something but with the other sources saying it was just a misprint I find it not likely the case.


----------



## Spirit King (May 31, 2012)

Herp derp, I wasn't talking about it ending just that it may not come out this month... Since there previous comment was on based on some information that Claymore wouldn't be appearing this month which still maybe true.


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

Herp Derp... as stated in my first reply to it being over (post #367) TSS reported Claymore will be in the upcoming issues (aka no break). I was just clarifying that ANN said nothing about it and if only going by their info then maybe, and only maybe, one could assum it meant Claymore might be going on break. However as stated the dozens of blogs and TSS who claimed to have called in seperatly by themselves (in fact TSS reported being told that the person they spoke to got hundreds of such phone calls) for info all reported there will be no break and Claymore will be in next chapter.

Reading Comprehension much?


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

Not sure if new or not... thinking it's the same _but edited_ of the previous one... 



*Spoiler*: _Chinese Spoiler for ch 127_ 



话说经历了北战，经历了组织的败亡，八木老师的CLAYMORE已进入第三篇章。
127话将是一个承上启下的引子，内容不多，下面将作出详细叙述。
伴随着三深渊的瓦解，克蕾雅被吞噬，盘踞在这片大陆（这里应该称为小岛更为贴切）东方的组织史达夫彻底败亡。在辛西娅和尤玛的协助治疗下，众人的伤势都已恢复。
然而，米里雅的心情却不能和别的战士一样。虽然对于她而言，染上人类的鲜血也许并没有什么不同，然而这一次，不知为何，却被强烈的愉悦感充斥着。似乎时间扭转，眼前是第三次狩猎觉醒者的情形。
当时的队长是NO.4奥菲利亚，在那可憎厌恶的面庞和刺耳的叫声中，我斩下了最亲密挚友的头颅，在得意和庆幸中，我的双眼早已因为激动而渐渐模糊。（米里雅的真意。）可是为什么会想到这些呢，米里雅的异常终于还是被海伦、迪维察觉。
?怎么了，大姐？?
?没，没什么??我只是想进去换件衣服。?
支开了二人，米里雅再次踏入组织的内部，只是这次的心情和往次都不相同，她迫切的想寻求一个答案，一个能够否定她内心所想的答案。
一个战士，出现在米里雅的身前。
那个人是法尔西昂。
?你想要得到的那个真相，我知道。?他说。
接着，他带着米里雅进入另外一间石室。
?我是一个活了很久的人，经历过一代又一代的战士?他面无表情，?我是唯一一个战场与你们都不同的人，你一定很惊讶，这样的我为何会一直死心踏地的为组织工作么？?
?妖魔的事情，战士的事情，这一切我都知道。我之所以一直都没有离开或者明确的反对组织，是因为我知道克蕾雅，她并不是你所想的那般十恶不赦的人。?
在 米里雅惊讶的眼神中，法尔西昂继续说：?这一切的改变，是从那个叫莉芙路的萝莉加盟组织开始的。你一定很惊讶，为何这个人会在如此短的时间里得到这样的器 重。那是因为她进入组织后不久，当时已经对组织产生极大威胁的NO.1的伊斯利就突然间走了，而这一切据说都是她的功劳。?
法尔西昂停止了说话。
石室里有一个石柜，那是法尔西昂平时贮藏物品的地方。
米里雅打开了它。里面是一堆书籍和一本包装的很精致的小本子。
翻开第一页，上面写着这样的话。
?今天，是人生中最值得纪念的日子，我的女儿，米里雅诞生了。我是多么想尽一个父亲所需有的职责，但是我现在身处的这个位置，不允许我这么做。国家的战事不能因为我个人的原因二度停滞，于是我狠下心来，让她成为银眼魔女的一员，也许，这恰恰能保护她。?
呆滞中，米里雅翻到了另外一页。
那似乎是很多年后，由法尔西昂亲笔记下来的，
?我的女儿，米里雅，现在已经有了个位数的战力，原本这是个值得高兴的事情。可是最近我发现，但我不知道，这样的她为何会起了反叛之心。我想告述她，可是我却不能???
最后一页纸。
?组织亡了，毁在我自己亲身女儿手里。黑衣人们都各自散去了，我知道，我会被流放。这对于我的女儿是残酷的，可是，不知情的她应该不会悲伤吧。对于我来说，这是最后的赎罪。?
读完那本册子，米里雅早已是泪流满面，哽噎不止。
她回想起刚才，鲁路给她提供的一次次情报，悲愤渐渐转化成淡定。
就这样，作为昔日的NO.6，七剑的领袖米里雅，就这样与他人不告而别，从史达夫这片土地上消失了??

以上，坐等128





*Spoiler*: _Google Translate_ 



Experienced as saying the North War, experienced the downfall of the organization and the, Yagi teacher CLAYMORE third chapter. 
127 words will be a connecting link between the primer and not much content, the following detailed description. 
With three of the collapse of the abyss, Ke Leiya be swallowed, entrenched in the continent (in this case should be referred to as the island would be more appropriate) the organization of the East Shida Fu complete downfall. Assist in the treatment of Cynthia and Yuma, all the injuries have been restored. 
However, Mili Ya mood and the other soldiers. For her, the blood of infected human may and no different this time, however, I do not know why, but a strong sense of joy filled. Seems to reverse the time, in front is the third time hunting awakening to the situation. 
At that time the captain is NO.4 Ophelia in the face and the piercing cry of disgust that odious, I Zhanxia the closest best friend's head, proud and glad that my eyes have already agitated tended to obscure the . (The true meaning of the Mili Ya.) But why think of these Mili Ya exception finally Helen, DeVito aware. 
"What, Sister? " 
No, no ... I just want to go change clothes. " 
sent away the two Mili Ya again into the organization's internal, the mood and go are not the same. eager to seek an answer, a negative thought in her heart the answer. 
A soldier in the front of Mili Ya. 
Man Faerxiang. 
"You want to get the truth, I know." He said. 
Then he took Mili Ya enter a sarcophagus. 
"I live a long time people, experienced generation after generation of soldiers," he deadpanned, "I am only a battlefield and you have different people, you must be very surprised, so that's why I will always be hardened to work for the organization? 
"demon thing, the soldiers of things, all I know the reason I did not leave or clear opposition groups, because I know Kelei Ya, she is not what you think is so heinous. " 
Mili Ya surprised eyes, Faerxiang went on to say: "all this change is called from that the Liv road LORI to join the organization began. you must be very surprised. Why is this in such a short time, such high regard. That is because the the NO.1 Easley shortly after she entered the organization, was the organization of a serious threat to suddenly go, and all this is said to are to her credit. " 
Faerxiang stopped talking. 
The stone room with a stone cabinet, it is the usual place of storage of goods in Faerxiang. 
Mili Ya open it. There is a pile of books and packaging a very charming little book. 
Opened the first page that says this is the case. 
"Today, the most memorable day in the life, my daughter, Mili Ya was born, how much I tried the duties of a father, but I am now living in this location does not allow me to do so. The war of the country can not be a second stagnation because of my personal reasons, so my mind to come, so she became a witch silver eye, perhaps, this is precisely to protect her. " 
doubtful, Mili Ya turn to another one. 
It seems to be many years later, by the pro Faerxiang notes down, 
"my daughter, Mili Ya, now have the combat power of the digit, the original is to be happy about, but I recently discovered that But I do not know, this is why she will play a rebellion of the heart. I would like to report above her, but I can not ...... " 
last pages. 
Organizations perish, be destroyed in my own personal daughter hands of black people trapped by their own, I know, I was exiled for my daughter is cruel, but did not know she should not be sad for me, this is the final atonement. " 
After reading this booklet, Mili Ya has long been in tears more than choking. 
She recalled that Mr Lu Lu to provide her with time intelligence, anger gradually into calm. 
In this way, as the former NO.6, Seven Swords of the leaders Mili Ya, so with others gone and disappeared from this piece of land on the Shida Fu - more than wait for 128




Hope this means it isn't true... or at least better than it sounds


*Spoiler*: _What i think it means_ 



I'm guessing Rimato is her father in this... but very unsure if I got the jest of it correct and she's crying since now she realized why he stayed behind but only found out after killing him. Looks like she was born on the mainland... would imply the plot from there will become the next plot point but going to refrain from guessing how until I have a more clear translation of the spoiler.

I think... and am only guessing that Miria is reading the diary of Rimato and he realized at this point Miria would rebel one day due to Ophelia's actions. He ended up being blamed for the rebellion and was exiled to stay at org hq and accept his fate since he was her father and should have noticed if she got any rebellious tendencies. However to have enough pull to go from the main land to the islands top boss must mean he was powerful their... it might make Miria a bloody Princess or something.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

She must have inherited some really good gene from her mom to balance out his ugly genes. 

At least Vader could claim his face was burned off but Rimato has no excuses.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

That spoiler sounds absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> That spoiler sounds absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

True... but we've had even more ridiculous spoilers prove true before, after all spoilers are just someone else's some up of a chapter and often they don't give a summery but random bullet points that stuck out to them. However in this case if fake someone put a lot of work into it and that is rare, though there have been longer and more detailed fake spoilers before too.

Not saying I'm supporting this spoiler at all, just saying I see nothing in it that could disprove it due to being infactual (excluding the crazy in the google translate, so I can't judge all of it). Next off it's almost the same as the last one and *gulp* that only really happens when it is true (at least that I recall).


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

And the worse thing is, it seems too Miria orientated.



Clare.


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

So true Darkstar, so true...

----

If the spoiler is true though, in a sense Miria does need a new plot purpose since now most of the org is defeated. If this crappy plot line bring forth Dragons, I might... forgive it.

Plus we do need an emotionally sad moment after the fight... though I would have preferred a funeral for all those supposed death nameless warriors that where said to have died when the ZAOs attacked.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2012)

^ Doubt it. Seems Clare and Pris will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 31, 2012)

I understand its purpose. It serves to transition between two destinations that are difficult to link together. I mean, the Claymores have essentially freed their Island, and the distant Mainland is none of their concern.

Looking at Claymore when it was first aired, it doesn't seem suited for a long story. So over time it has required certain plot-devices to be created to extend the story beyond its ''natural lifespan.''


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> That spoiler sounds absolutely ridiculous.



sounds like fanfiction


----------



## Ryus (May 31, 2012)

Could be...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

*HOLY SHIT!!! CRAZY NEW SPOILER!!!*



			
				Found by Goral on mangahelpers said:
			
		

> WOW !!! A *huge* plot-twist ahead. Put it in the spoiler in case someone would not want to know:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chinese_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _my thoughts_ 



O.o 

That makes no sense... ... we've had too much story told from other characters pov. Then again the Amazing Spiderman comic strip had a two year running dream sequence just to cave in fan demand to rehook up Peter Parker and MJ. 

If... true... though... it might be kinda epic . Alright time to place bets who'd she kill when she slayed Rimato. I hoping it was Tabitha, Audrey, Rachel, or Dr Deneve 

Mind is too confused to fully process this... a redo button. OMG! I want... but fear it too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 1, 2012)

That spoiler's reveal reminds me of the last part of the "Whispers" feature from the H.P. Lovecraft's Necronomicon film which I just watched.

This is much more optimistic of course.



Ryus said:


> *HOLY SHIT!!! CRAZY NEW SPOILER!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't take you for a western comics fan.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> That spoiler's reveal reminds me of the last part of the "Whispers" feature from the H.P. Lovecraft's Necronomicon film which I just watched.
> 
> This is much more optimistic of course.
> 
> ...



It does remind me of Necronomicon come to think about it, along with dozens of other things too . 

As to western comics, most of my friends read them... hang with people long enough and you pick up things. I've read a decent amount of them myself & was really into them in the 90s, but I wouldn't say I go out of may way to read tons of them either now a days. I just read the better ones that my friends say I must read, really.

*EDIT: *Oh but to clarify the Amazing Spiderman I was referring to is a news paper strip, not really a true comic and is very different than other amazing spiderman comics


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

lol. I just woke up from a dream. now here's another. 

*squints*
*jawns*
*sipps coffee*

What this would mean is that EVERYTHING since ... let's see ch 107 or so was ONLY EVER about Miria and NOBODY ELSE got true paneltime 0.o

*thinks hard*

I would like this to be true just to witness the hitherto unseen level of shitstorm it would cause amongst the Miria Haters 

*ducks and runs*

anyways, deserves the honorable title of derpin best fake claymore spoiler ever


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 1, 2012)

Gene proved to be a reliable source during the whole #126 scandal, so that about confirms it. Claymore hasn't ended and a chapter shall be out for June.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

New spoiler posted on mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: _ch 127 spoiler=_ 





God Eye Galatea said:


> New Spoiler from Baidu  :x3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...








*Spoiler*: _my thoughts_ 



Sounds like Cassandra will eat shit then die next chapter. 

with cliff hanger of who first will escape the blob


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't wait for more Cassandra and Clare's return. 

I hope Cassandra's borrowed life-force runs out and that she's travelling there under Priscilla's guidance.

I don't want something like the Ghosts taking her out.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

don't write of Cassy all so quickly, I trust in Yagi not to merely let her live to lead everybody into this cozy little get-together, that would be really cheesy


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 1, 2012)

Yet another Abyssal One Whorescilla can do away with. 

Riful _will_ be avenged one day.

*Edit:* and Teresa.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I can't wait for more Cassandra and Clare's return.
> 
> I hope Cassandra's borrowed life-force runs out and that she's travelling there under Priscilla's guidance.
> 
> I don't want something like the Ghosts taking her out.



QFT



haegar said:


> don't write of Cassy all so quickly, I trust in Yagi not to merely let her live to lead everybody into this cozy little get-together, that would be really cheesy



Why not, we where already "told" she'd die eating shit and her purpose of coming back to life was to find/free the one beyond AO (Priscilla). Yagi speaks through his characters, we all know this.  



Darkstar said:


> Yet another Abyssal One Whorescilla can do away with.
> 
> Riful _will_ be avenged one day.
> 
> *Edit:* and Teresa.



I don't think anyone is going to eat Priscilla though... though cutting off her head is pretty likely.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

doing a  it's oh so evident  in this unpredictable clusterfuck, I beg you Ryus 

the only thing we KNEW for about two years is Clare is gonna come out of it again one day. And now that Yagi took two years to cook this shit up (pun intended) - well, I hope and believe in some twist that defies expectations


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> doing a  it's oh so evident  in this unpredictable clusterfuck, I beg you Ryus
> 
> the only thing we KNEW for about two years is Clare is gonna come out of it again one day. And now that Yagi took two years to cook this shit up (pun intended) - well, I hope and believe in some twist that defies expectations



Watch, she's going to eat it whole...


*Spoiler*: _The twist you requested_ 



With her human sized mouth


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok now I'm getting confused... I think someone just posted the Japanese version of that first spoiler... but it sounds nothing like the chapter title. I mean why would someone repost it after the photo spoiler that seemingly conflicts with it has been released.


*Spoiler*: _Japanese spoiler_ 



接下来是日文原版

バレ
情报と引き换えに黒服が投降を始める
おなじみ会议室にミリア一人で乗り込む
そこにはリムト、ダーエ、ラフテラとローブを着た戦士
ローブを着た戦士はカサンドラ、调整不足のためラフテラが操縦补助
カサンドラは素でミリアの幻影と互角の动きを见せ、苦戦させられるが
ルヴルが背后からラフテラの首を切り落とし、カサンドラの妖力が暴走してしまう
ダーエがルヴルに掴みかかるが颜面の露出している部分をグーパンされて闷绝する
暴走し続けるカサンドラを见届けたのちルヴルは高笑いしながら后を去る
ミリアは覚悟を决めてカサンドラと対峙する
そんな状况をリムトは至って冷静に静観していた 

ﾀﾊﾞｻ｢队长！｣
ベッドから跳ね起きるﾀﾊﾞｻ、侧にいたｶﾞﾗﾃｱと颜を见合わせる
ﾀﾊﾞｻ｢た、队长の…ﾐﾘｱ队长の妖気が…｣

ｶﾞﾗﾃｱ｢お前も感じたか。ﾐﾘｱの妖気の急激な上升と激しい动揺…
(だが今は仅かにに感じられる程度という事の方が気になるな)｣


ｶﾞﾗもﾀﾊﾞｻも助けには行ってないがﾐﾘｱ生存ふらぐタップリｗ
ちなみにﾐﾘｱ自体は登场なし

あとディートがプリとﾀｲﾏﾝ状态で死にそう 




不知道是不是真的，反正就当给自己的一些希望吧。。。大家淡定，该来的还是会来的。





*Spoiler*: _Google translate_ 



Sun Shi statement came directly under the original plate Barre Black suit begins to surrender to the hilt substitution information and arguments Board meeting alone Millia familiar to 议室 There is a warrior wearing a robe Rimuto, Daae, and Rafutera Auxiliary fighter pilot is wearing a robe is Rafutera for Cassandra, lack of coordination Cassandra let glance the trees and the illusion of a fifty-fifty v. Millia, but which is struggling under Is cut off from the neck of the Rafutera Ruvuru back after, Cassandra magic power would be a runaway Gupan to 闷绝 been part of the facial, but are exposed to Ruvuru clutch is Daae Ruvuru leave after the roar, while After Cassandra will continue to deliver the runaway glance Cassandra is face to face with Miria Te prepared to decide fate Rimuto had been quite calmly wait and see such a situation "Captain!" Tabitha Glance the face match was Tabitha and Galatea jump up from bed, to the side Tabitha "was, the magic energy of Captain ... Captain of Miria ..." 动揺 rapid and intense on the rise of magic energy of. Millia Galatea or feel you, too, "... (Do not be concerned about how much of that now but is felt to 仅 crab) " Miria to help the survival plenty w flag is not doing well while still Thavasa There is no way Millia itself Venue Registration Likely to die in the state is negligent pre-and after DEET Shi Shi true way of non-ignorance, self-supply 就当 吧 hope of a positive anti-些. . . Constant landlord pale, a coming meeting of 该来 还是.





*Spoiler*: _Bing translate_ 



Welding under come this original version, sentence

Bale
Information and exchange of arguments no black clothes begin surrendering
Boarding at one Milia, mini-conference room unfamiliar
There リムト, dare, ラフテラ and robe-clad warrior
Warriors dressed in robes of Cassandra, a raised stage enough to make up the difference Assistant pilot's ラフテラ
Cassandra is Milia illusion and even of Prime when is it suffered let's look at
ルヴル the ラフテラ neck chopped off from the back and forth, recklessly to the mysterious power of Cassandra
郁闷 to Chi, and is グーパン part is the dire 掴みかかる ルヴル 颜 surface exposed
To continue the runaway Cassandra look after it delivered ルヴル leaves later and laugh loudly while
Milia is prepared for the second-degree hoarding and Cassandra
Is リムト had contemplated such situation very calmly to

ﾀﾊﾞｻ "meiner long! ｣
颜 and ｶﾞﾗﾃｱ was ﾀﾊﾞｻ to spring up from the bed to the side to look at fit
ﾀﾊﾞｻ "the long meiner's... ﾐﾘｱ meiner long instigated minds… ｣

ｶﾞﾗﾃｱ "you felt. ﾐﾘｱ instigated sharp looks and fiery go swing...
(But that would be the thing that now feels 仅 crab) "


Yes ﾐﾘｱ survival flagsstatus comes ｗ gone ｶﾞﾗ even ﾀﾊﾞｻ help to
Incidentally no Noboru places itself ﾐﾘｱ

After DEET likely died in pre-and ﾀｲﾏﾝ anti-ugly




Do not know is true, anyway, just give yourself some hope ... Everyone calm down, the past is coming.




It comes out rather different in Japanese... but in this one it seems Galatea and Tabitha are in it... 

I think it's fake but I'm posting it to be through.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

Chapter is out Chinese version


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks dialogue heavy and I'm sure there's going to be revelations between the Ghosts and Raki.

Still no Dee.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Here you go, summery of ch 127_ 



Cassandra digs a hole to shit in with zombie eyes (she must really need to go, Roxanne must have been very foul).
Miria forgives Raftela.
Helen recognizes Raki, Deneve then steps in to talk instead (go figure)
 Them and Miria depart for private convo.
Miria seems to go first, tells them so big secret based on the eye bulges.
Helen gets angry.
Miria talks some more
Deneve says something and Miria and Raki smile (at each other? or the comment I'm unsure )
Raki then talks, chibi's show up
Helen gets confused
Deneve strips very randomly, presumably as some sort of test to see if Raki can really accept them
Raki passes the test, Deeneve puts her cloths back on. 
Chibi's seem to like what raki said grab his hand, Raki group hugs them and says something (presumably sweet) and they all cry except raki since he's too manly now to cry (seems like happy tears)
Tabitha shows up  (Helen doesn't look happy)
Miria looks ashamed
Cynthia and Yuma show up too say something followed by Tabitha to Miria
Everyone looks happy, so Tabitha must have forgiven Miria. They look off towards there destination on the horizon. 

Oh, wait you wanted a translated summary of the text, my bad. Sorry don't read Chinese


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Chapter is out Chinese version



Monster mecha elf, text, text, text, gratuitous camel toe, full frontal, Raki confirmed for being a man, more text.

Looks fine to me, keep on truckin' Yagi.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here you go, summery of ch 127_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Ryus this works! Thanks.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

quickdraw courtesy of ClaFanN1 @ mangahelpers


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2012)

New Claymore!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the unnecessarily big censoring objects. Those are always the best.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> I love the unnecessarily big censoring objects. Those are always the best.



seems somebody heard ya :


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ translated summary_ 





> Chapter 127 Summary - The Destination of the Aby
> 
> -With the destruction of the organization and the victory for the warrior rebellion, but the awakened Dust Eater is slowly heading toward a place.
> -Who's tricking the Abyssal one to travel to an afar destination.
> ...


 courtesy of God Eye Galatea from mangahelpers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cassandra was the strongest...fuck yeah...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra was the strongest...fuck yeah...




*Spoiler*: __ 



BUT... By that same logic Miria used though Priscilla is stronger than Teresa even back then. Or Clare was stronger than Ophelia back then... even though Ophelia let Clare kill her.

_Miria's only rational was whom killed whom_  

Going by that logic it's true Casandra earned two points, however by Miria's same logic Hysteria and Roxanne would be equal since they scored 0 points. It also doesn't take into consideration the fact Cassandra admitted Roxanne could have caused her problems with 3 shots at once when she had 8 in total., nor the fact Roxanne was only stated to have lost since she held back to gloat.

Not to mention it was Roxanne who wounded Hysteria to the point of stopping Hysteria's movement and Cassandra just got the rebound. Yet by Miria's rational all the points go to Cassandra.

*sigh* How is this girl the smartest of the warriors again if that is the limit of her ability to process information???

I guess though... Yagi does speak through his characters so often that even if the logic is fucked, I must conclude that is what Yagi is trying to say to the audience is that he's making Cassandra the strongest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Think about it though Ryus. cassandra knew of the possibility that Roxxy could have done that. She was already prepared for such an assault. She knew the best of what she could do and did not seem so concerned about.

Against Hysteria. Could she have beaten her? It is a possibility. Speed is not everything. Among the 3 Cassy seemed to have had the better grasp on the fights then the other 2. All we definitely know is Cassy IS stronger then Roxxy.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 1, 2012)

Whether she was the strongest or not shouldn't even be mentioned.  Rather, it's not like they would have been able to do anything against any of the awakened former #1s.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 1, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm offended by the rational not the conclusion. I freely admit Roxanne's character flaws lead to her down fall.

Though you must admit too that they where damn close in power since Roxanne did honestly get Cassandra pinned on the ground once.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think your judgement is clouded here because you are a Roxxy fan...

Roxxy was only #1 because she tricked the Org and gor Cassy killed.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Says the Cassy Fan...  Let be be perfectly honest here I'm a Roxy fan, yes (but only in her human form where she was truly evil). So, no in this case it's just how I interpret ch 124 as to why I think Yagi's logic is fucked... he contradicted what he already did. 

Anyways argue with this page all you want. 

Simply put Roxanne had already won and could have killed Cassandra here if she had so chosen (it was also the second time that chapter Roxanne hit the side of Cassndra's tiny human sized face (her likely real head))... she just blabbed on and on though, so lost the chance when she had it. From this Cassandra figured out due to this that she could manipulate Roxanne to hold back again, so Cassandra bluffed Roxanne into not firing 3 shots but 2 instead by acting the fool so Roxanne got too confident/worried (reason was never stated) and held back that last shot. It worked and Roxanne died since Cassandra didn't waste time wounding her opponent to the point of assured victory, simple as that. 

Cassandra deserves kudos for seeing Roxanne's fatal flaw but that doesn't necessarily make her the stronger of the two, in fact why would you need to exploit the flaw if you are the clear stronger of the two?


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2012)

claymore fights ain't the clean fair type, more war like, where anything goes as long as you kill the opponent it's your win

cassy won that's all there is to it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 yes I is a Cassy fan. But there was no contradiction there.

That is not a victory there Ryus? She only has a foot on Cassandra. That does not indicate victory only the upperhand at the moment. Cassy figured out her technique. Against Cassy's technique using Roxxy;s ability normally would never work. Roxxy had no choice but to try and pin her down firing multiple of them. And that is the best Roxxy could do.

While Roxxy's attacks simply wound Cassy, one direct hit from Cassy all but ended the fight. That is the differense in their power Ryus. Look at what happened when Cassy was hit and Roxxy was hit directly.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2012)

So does Yuma save the day or no? O:


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 2, 2012)

It's clear irony that Roxanne's ''true form'' had only a single, ineffective technique, while as a Claymore she copied several. Also, the one technique she never learned herself - the Dust Eater - was her downfall in the end.

Combine this with Roxanne's surprisingly brittle body as opposed to Cassandra's ability to shrug off hits and the superior being is obvious.

IIRC, Cassandra also took advantage of Roxanne's unhinged nature, which should also count. As Muk said, Claymore fights are dirty. They might kill Yoma gracefully, but each other? No chance.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> claymore fights ain't the clean fair type, more war like, where anything goes as long as you kill the opponent it's your win
> 
> cassy won that's all there is to it



That is my point... power doesn't equate victory in this series, so inferring power from victory is bad logic.  



VastoLorDae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That a non rhetorical question meant to act like one Vasto 

OK, then in your illustrious opinion how come Cassandra didn't didn't just kill Roxanne out right there. Based on what you say Cassandra had techniques and was just clearly strong (with nothing backing it up) and as stated in the manga this whole time she was unable enough to get close enough for the kill. Yet there she is close enough, so if this was all a ruse why didn't she spring it? and if she did how come Roxanne survived? Your logic right now is at troll level, I'm ashamed. 

It clearly is that Roxanne honestly took Cassandra by surprise and won, yet failed to capitalize on it. Look I'm not debating whom is stronger here, just saying if the duel ended right there by Miria's only point of logic Roxanne would be deemed the strongest. So is this a fair way to infer power levels? Victory only?

We've all argued it hundreds of times before and all agreed in this series power doesn't equate victory. Yet here we have a character inferring power from victory.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, don't get me wrong, Miria's logic is just _plain awful_.

I mean, Hysteria was demolished by a single one of Roxanne's barbs. When Roxanne was unleashing payloads of these, the Ghosts+ didn't seem fazed. Even Miria took one on and deflected it pretty easily. And yet Hysteria was running circles around the Ghosts+, cutting down multiple Claymores in a single strike.

The pattern here is that all three of them specialised differently. Roxanne and Hysteria had terrible durability, but specialised in ranged attacks or speed. Cassandra, while she had her Dust Eater technique, was more of a damage soak, using her tentacles for close-quarter-combat.

I dislike how Yagi added this.


----------



## haegar (Jun 2, 2012)

it turned out rather cheesy in hindsight but it's the thought that counts :


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 2, 2012)

^wtf


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2012)

@ryus: except infering power through victory is the only way yagi's been measuring power in claymore. 

priscilla killed teresa; irene says priscilla > teresa, we know clearly that priscilla was at teresa's mercy when she killed her with a cheap shot. we also know that teresa beat the crap out of priscilla, but irene just says priscilla > teresa

in character logic is that as long as you kill them you are stronger

it doesn't tell you anything about how close that battle was or was not


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 2, 2012)

Those little claymore are so cute


----------



## Ryus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Muk your argument takes that out of context. Priscilla's yoki was latent and only actualized after awakening. Yet your arguing that she was stronger before it was actualized just cause she won, even though she awakened after she killed Teresa. You really took Irene and Teresa's comments out of context, they stated one day she'd be stronger and Irene/Rubel said she became stronger after awakening.

By your line of reasoning Clare was actually stronger than Rigardo before awakening her limbs, when in truth only her potential was greater then.

Next off you are just wrong, warriors win fights against ABs since they work in a team... so Clare and Miria defeated the six armed guy through team work and that only worked since Clare countered his stronger powers by reading his movements before they happened and wounded him a hell of a lot before she messed up. Yet both Clare and Miria where weaker then him back then. The series is filled with examples like this... ask Isley.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2012)

AND THEN
YUMA
EVERYWHERE


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryus said:


> That is my point... power doesn't equate victory in this series, so inferring power from victory is bad logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF, defining powerlevels by strength isn't exactly logical either, strength is so relative and barely determines a fight, mindset,, luck, intelligience etc all play important parts, as long as it wasn't caused by an external factor a victory is a victory. These are life and death battles of course your opponent isn't going to play fair if the person fell for it then it's there loss and momentary incompetance. As long as the person didn't kidnap someone or use some other external factor then it's the persons victory. Strong people don't neccesarily survive the lucky and cunning people do.

If you fell for their feign or bluff then they outsmarted you, if they failed to take advantage of the situation then it's their incompetance. You should always assume like any logical person that your opponent doesn't want to die and will do anything to prevent their death even if you honestly believe they will you should be prepared for if they don't.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryus said:


> @Muk your argument takes that out of context. Priscilla's yoki was latent and only actualized after awakening. Yet your arguing that she was stronger before it was actualized just cause she won, even though she awakened after she killed Teresa. You really took Irene and Teresa's comments out of context, they stated one day she'd be stronger and Irene/Rubel said she became stronger after awakening.
> 
> By your line of reasoning Clare was actually stronger than Rigardo before awakening her limbs, when in truth only her potential was greater then.
> 
> Next off you are just wrong, warriors win fights against ABs since they work in a team... so Clare and Miria defeated the six armed guy through team work and that only worked since Clare countered his stronger powers by reading his movements before they happened and wounded him a hell of a lot before she messed up. Yet both Clare and Miria where weaker then him back then. The series is filled with examples like this... ask Isley.



did you even read what i said?

they are just using the conclusion of the fight to measure strength. it doesn't reflect their actual battle at all.

it's not like i like it either, but at the end of the day, cassandra lives, roxana is dead.

those are the cold facts, can't change the truth on that. and if miria says that by that standard cassandra is stronger or is being measured as stronger, well that's all there is to it.

in character that's how they see it. i don't agree with it, but that's how it is.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> seems somebody heard ya :



And it's funny how the first panel doesn't exactly add up to the second, too.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> did you even read what i said?
> 
> they are just using the conclusion of the fight to measure strength. it doesn't reflect their actual battle at all.
> 
> ...



The conclusion didn't even need to be made.  Any one of the Abyssal ones could have killed them all.  That's all they'd need to know and that's all we really need to know.


----------



## haegar (Jun 3, 2012)

*Chapter 127: The Abyssal's destination translation*


> buried the orgnization leader, solders won the rebellion. However the "abyssal" is heading to somewhere step by step



 for fucks sake don't give those loosers even one click, not even for the laugh. Ryus take that link out that is terrible. It causes braindamage while reading 

edit: page 2: suprisingly they were kind enough to leave in the credits for the TSS clean they used - though with that translation I am not sure if TSS will be happy about this 

anyways, won't read any further than this :repstorm


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah it hurt trying to read that. it's even worst than a google translation xD


----------



## Tryke (Jun 4, 2012)

Intractability!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 4, 2012)

They buried Rimuto?

Also, does anyone have a picture of Alicia and Beth saying ''Rimuto-sama~'' anywhere? It's drawn by Yagi too.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 4, 2012)

^as requested

Drawn by Yagi... colored by a chinese scan group.


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2012)

lol I knew that one but somehow I missed it was yagi original, nice one


----------



## Ryus (Jun 4, 2012)

They where in the databooks.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 4, 2012)

Yuma is the strongest :33


----------



## Ryus (Jun 5, 2012)

LOLZ... funny ch 127 joke pic I found 


*EDIT:*

DECIDED TO MAKE MY OWN CH 127 JOKE PIC


----------



## Ryus (Jun 5, 2012)

Posted on mangahelpers



Goral said:


> Good news. 5 minutes before I've finished my last post raw has appeared. I've downloaded it about 25 minutes ago and I'm sending it to Gernot now (I have crappy upload speed). Now, it depends on when he will read it and when he will find the time to translate it.
> 
> @Brother Coa
> I'm pretty sure that in case MiB won't be fast enough some other group will step up



It's also a very wordy ch so we'll see how long it takes... but hopefully it will be out in the next few days (doubt tomorrow) 

FYI: Gernot has been the main Claymore translator for years now. He's very accurate and never misses the cannon wording.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, got bored and didn't feel like going to bed. So I wasted 30 minutes trying to refresh my photoshop skills... personal thoughts is this coloring worth continuing? It's really a draft... applied a random photoeffect to the cloths just to post it (so don't judge the clothes too much)



Man, I'm all kinds of rusty... oh well, don't use it lose it...

*EDIT:* Raw out: Chapter 53


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2012)

no offense there but ouch what did you do to the outer lineart? seriously jagged fat dark lines


----------



## Ryus (Jun 5, 2012)

haegar said:


> no offense there but ouch what did you do to the outer lineart? seriously jagged fat dark lines



Just haven't re-reduced them yet, as I said just playing around atm. But anyway simply put making it stick out a bit more can make something look like it is in the foreground even more than it already is, I was mostly just practicing that skill over again and did it a bit too much (plus using a new mouse without mouse pad on a desk where the finishing on the wood is coming off due to that (adds resistance)... a wheel or tablet would make coloring so much easier).


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2012)

I hear ya on the tablet XD


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2012)

trackballs for the win


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2012)

^bah, NEVER!!! :repstorm


----------



## Ryus (Jun 6, 2012)

*translation of ch 127*
Jean Claymore has translated the chapter (except for pages 1-2):



			
				Jean Claymore said:
			
		

> Hm... Just tried my own traslation (my bad if any came before).
> 
> Just a few notes, since I couldn't find the RAW (know what I mean) I was unable to translate the first and the second page (and the third page to be precise). Damn, their just too many talk :upset:
> 
> ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryus said:


> ^as requested
> 
> Drawn by Yagi... colored by a chinese scan group.



Thanks Ryus!

Am I the only one who's exited to see the boats?


----------



## Ryus (Jun 6, 2012)

No, we all want to see Helen become a pirate again.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

I like Yuma :33


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2012)

ya don't say


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 6, 2012)

Rox looks amazing on the back of v22.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 6, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Rox looks amazing on the back of v22.



_I know..._ that pic for me is the first time I was really impressed by her since her introduction chapter.

----

*EDIT*

Wow... I messed up reading that. (thats what happens when you get only 2 hours sleep both nights for the past 2 days.)

Anyways I thought you said Hysteria not Rox ... I found the rox pic so/so. Don't get me wrong the back page looks pretty good, but it doesn't feel new either just her classic evil smirk but with dead looking eye that contain none of her crazy (I don't know but i feel her eyes don't exactly follow me where ever I look at her from, some of the time I swear she's not looking crazy at me but at the ground or something... maybe it's just me and my lack of sleep atm). Oh well nice to see her in color anyhow.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

haegar said:


> ya don't say



u have no proof
/hides sig


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 7, 2012)

Series is confirmed to be alive :33

Yay 

:slowpoke


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 7, 2012)

So...are they planning on ever providing a decent translation this month or what?


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2012)

if you had read at least the LAST PAGE of this thread you'd know


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 7, 2012)

haegar said:


> if you had rest at least the LAST PAGE of this thread you'd know



 Whoopsy...My bad


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2012)

you're welcome  I can't vouch for it obviously but today is a holiday in germany so there is maybe some chance gernot has time to work on it today in case he hasn't started yet or still is in the middle of things... with all the text in the chap though I guess it's only reasonable to assume it takes couple days longer than it usually does, another day or two, worst case till weekend I guess ?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2012)

chapter was ossim
Big Bro Raki is super cool


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2012)

from mangahelpers:


Goral said:


> BTW, *Gernot* has written to me that he should finish translation in about 16 hours from now (but it's not 100% certain and it could take more time) so be a bit more patient. In case you haven't noticed though, *Jean Claymore* has done a good job and translated practically a whole chapter (on page 1 and 2 there is practically no text and the text there is are just sidenotes which sum the events up and provide no new information hence they're not even in volumes).


remember to add some time for typeset to your calculations/expactations, in short, chap should be out bout 24h from now, conservative estimate


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 7, 2012)

One whole month until Helen the Pirate.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2012)

Why even put up such a shit translation?


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2012)

@ MiderT: assholes fishing for add revenue? it was put up yesterday already on mangabird or such (see above post by ryus) despite only being HALF the chap 

either way, don't click, reading it trying to decipher it destroys your synapses. seriously :repstorm

proper trans chap will be around here @ MiB as soon as gernot is done translating ..


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 7, 2012)

One of those shitty translations has something about Cass eating Rox _out_.

5 star translation.


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2012)

the odd coincidental joke doesn't neccessarily make for fullfilling read as a whole - though I admit the notion has merit, at  least in their pre-awakend forms


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 7, 2012)

Raki made the dumbest choice in manga ever


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2012)

so how come no one has said the name priscilla yet 

it's like the ghost and raki can't fathom to think it would be priscilla who's clair's enemy


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

^ 
- Kubo level dramatic suspense, 
- Raki being dense, 
- Raki not wanting Helen to shove her drillsword up his ass for his   
  intention of trying to "save" Prissy, too and thus shutting his trap

multiple choice, pick whatever you like


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2012)

raki wants prissy and clair?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

The more this manga goes on, the more I realise Helen is simply leaps and bounds ahead of the other Ghosts in regards to attractive looks and attractive personality.

In my opinion. 

It's a shame she always wears a lot of gear, as opposed to Deneve who is frequently losing it.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

hm dunno. In any case don't look down on Deneve datass/datboobs


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

I think it's somewhere in Lautrec, but Cynthia and dat camel toe.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2012)

Deneve has an ass of  steel


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Deneve has an ass of  steel



Wow, talking about Deneve ... it's almost as if you couldn't think of any part of Yuma that was attractive enough to name. 

*Anyways... the hottest ghost will always be Clare , with Miria  as the runner up since she has great tits and ass. How do I put this best Clare has the perfect real body for an active female, when Miria has the parts you wish where slightly bigger on occasion.* Helen gets third place for being a party animal, funny, and kinda hot over all. Cynthia is the next runner up due to that cute smile and decent curves in all the right spots. Followed by a tie of Yuma and Deneve (You see, Yuma for just being cute in an awkward way (who wouldn't want to take advantage of that personality certainly not Cynthia , but as to Deneve as great as Deneve's body is... Dr Deneve loses points for being a lame psychologist and boring person to be with when not on a double date with Helen.) Tabitha is attractive and all but she has yet to make out with Miria which is her primary purpose in this manga so she's useless atm (and it's been about 80 chapters since she first appeared, talk about a waste of panel space ).


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmmmm.

You've reminded me of this Cynthia-Yuma picture I once came across, but could never find again.

Do you have it?


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

Least I forget...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> You've reminded me of this Cynthia-Yuma picture I once came across, but could never find again.
> 
> Do you have it?



I think I saw you in a movie once...

I did! You're at 1:09 

[YOUTUBE]D9khHJTztKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

How many pictures are there of Cynthia abusing Yuma?


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

So now Cynthia is abusing Yuma in this pic... think that was relevant info you could have told me in that first request? 

Sadly... that narrows it down to a few hundred possible pics. Care to be more specific?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

The abuse involved Cynthia's hand.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

Still a few hundred... but for some reason this one came to mind.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2012)

lol cynthia giving yuma some love


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread is about yuma
for the time being D


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 8, 2012)

so does Deneve have tentacle tits or something 

i want to know what is so off about their bodies. i was thinking they have a face on their chest or something. 

all awakened chicks have nice bodies though.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

We'll never know.

Someone already addressed this issue either here or on MH. Simply put, I don't think Yagi could think of something hideous enough that it would live up to the hype.

In other words, I just don't think it's necessary to show us. But I'm glad Yagi hasn't forgotten about it anways.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually its piqued my interest now.

So, nothing like just an ordinary flat chest then?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> We'll never know.
> 
> Someone already addressed this issue either here or on MH. Simply put, I don't think Yagi could think of something hideous enough that it would live up to the hype.
> 
> In other words, I just don't think it's necessary to show us. But I'm glad Yagi hasn't forgotten about it anways.





speedyg said:


> Actually its peeked my interest now.
> 
> So, nothing like just an ordinary flat chest then?



It could be something that can't be properly depicted in a page. Something more  than a mere ugly scar. Something that would make you think twice about getting close to it.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

^ yes it could be but the point is yagi has driven the notion of implicit undepictability into a deadend with verve by now and repeatedly hit a wall at the end of the deadend. JUST FING SHOW IT I SAY XD


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 8, 2012)

Or Yagi just hasn't fully thought what to put there yet. 

Been Yoma based, I suspect it's probably it something intriguing rather than hideous.

Like you look at it and you expect to recoil in horror but then end up can't stop staring at it  for hours...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

If it was going to be shown, it would have been shown before.

The fact Yagi brings it up time and time again, but doesn't reveal its true nature points towards the fact it's probably never going to be shown. Similar to the creation of Yoma/Claymores.

And I hope it never is. Some things should remain secret.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

> Similar to the creation of Yoma/Claymores.



read last chapter much?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> If it was going to be shown, it would have been shown before.
> 
> The fact Yagi brings it up time and time again, but doesn't reveal its true nature points towards the fact it's probably never going to be shown. Similar to the creation of Yoma/Claymores.
> 
> And I hope it never is. Some things should remain secret.



I'm less bothered by it and moreso about Clare's comeback.

Why you holding back on us, Yagi?!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

Pirate Helen is more pressing.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 8, 2012)

maybe it's a dick going into a vagina, the one thing japanese can't show


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

Japanese can't show bushes either.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

^


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Japanese can't show bushes either.



I guess you might not be a fan of wakamezake then?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

Why did I Google this.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

rule 35: if in doubt don't go there


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

haegar said:


> rule 35: if in doubt don't go there



That's not true, this is rule 35...



Remember Rules 34 and 35 are the only rules with numbers that stay kinda constant... and rule 63 I suppose. Speaking of...


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

er, you got me there , I was thinking 34+1 but there you go I suck at math 

also: is that ^ pic serious or an aizen parody? I'm at a loss here  

edit: looking at clare it's a parody -  but I don't get the reference, it's not the aizen hair is it? gah I should go sleep but here ya go and stay up waiting for something good to happen...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

Haegar rule 63 is is there is always a genderbender. So Raki is now a girl and Clare a dude... 

Aizen isn't involved at all... at least in that pic. I'm sure there is quite a few Rule 63 pics of him her too.

EDIT: I just double checked and there is quite a bit of rule 63 Aizen pics... Is it odd that I think she looks less of a joke than Aizen became at the end?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought Rule 63 was necrophilia, because of a weird Itachi-ette/Kabutomaru picture I found.

Oh well.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

oh gosh, I didn't know rule 63.

*thinks hard*

is this good or bad 

I swear Raki hair looks as derp as Aizen though hence the wrong assumption...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Off Topic... The Basics of the Rules of the Internet_ 



As stated Rule 34 is the main rule that doesn't move number. Rule 35 is sometimes just called rule "34(+1)" but it isn't that often. Rule 63 is a rule that is unrelated to rule 34 so sometimes does get moved but +90% of the time it is genderbender. 

Here are the prerules


> -∞. This rule can/will not exist.
> ƒƒƒƒƒ. ˙pɹɐʇǝɹ ɐ ǝɹɐ noʎ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı ʇxǝʇ ɹnoʎ ɟI
> ƒƒƒƒ. Uncyclopedia is never wrong, NO EXCEPTIONS, fuck it.
> *ƒƒƒ. None of these rules really matter, except for the ones that do.
> ...



Rule 1. Do not talk about /b/.
192. If you break rule 1 and 2. You will be rickroll'd in hell.

Rule 2. Remember 2nd place.
e. Roflcopter makes you look like a n00b.
192. If you break rule 1 and 2. You will be rickroll'd in hell.

Rule 34. There is porn of it, no exceptions.
34.2. There are ponies of it, no exceptions.
34.3. If it exists, there's an app for it.
35. If no porn is found of it, it will be made.
35.2. If no pony is found of it, it will be made.
35.3. If there is no app for it, it will be made.
3434. The only exception to rule 34 is the citation of rule 34.

Rule 63. For every male character there is a female version. No Exceptions.
63.2. For every female character there is a male version. No Exceptions.
63.3. For every asexual character there is a version for each sex. No Exceptions.
307. Chuck Norris is an exception to rule 63, no exceptions.

Rule 93.2. This is not rule 93. This is rule 93.2., and rule 93 is not here.
93.3. Rule 899 is rule 93. (This is not)
93.4. Fagicorn deleted the real rule 93. Crap to him.
Meaning: There are no official rules of the internet, let alone numbers to them... or that someone has changed them since you learned them.

Rule 406. The number of Facebook friends is inversely proportional to the number of real friends. No exceptions.

Rule 899. No one intentionally sees their first dickgirl. No exceptions.
899.2. You are a newfag if you have never seen a dickgirl. No exceptions.
899.3. If you see enough dickgirls, you become attracted to them and start fapping to them. No exceptions.
899.4. If you see too many dickgirls, you become a dickgirl. No exceptions.
900. Now you have experienced Rule 899, go back and read it again.

You can read the "Rules" here.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



now that you mention it I might have read that before. Ma brain is a sieve though, specially at this time of the morning. BTW while last month gernot upped the trans at MH around this time (4 in the morning) I have a feeling today he won't  so I only hang on to parade my set in front of you, now that FT threads cooled down(edit: nvm ) there's nothing to do, aight? GO FOR IT


----------



## Ryus (Jun 9, 2012)

^Already knew that... it's also a rip off a chinese scan. So it's Japanese>Chinese>English.

Everyone here is either of the mind only read that link for laughs but most say don't read it all since it ends up supporting groups like that doing this again. 

Anyways the real translation is being done by Gernot (the guy who did the last 30+ chapters) so hopefully he'll have it done in the next day or so.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 9, 2012)

Claymore still isn't out yet, why did MS stop releasing this again?


----------



## Ryus (Jun 9, 2012)

Good translation out



Goral said:


> *Chapter 127 with Gernot's translation:*
> 
> *Tishar*e | GameFront | *Batoto*
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2012)

*Batoto*

chapter is out


----------



## tom (Jun 9, 2012)

What if their stigma is that they have no belly button? That could be pretty freaky.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2012)

it seems the 'scar' is after whatever they got implanted with is treated

so it may really be a head inside their torso


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 9, 2012)

Muk said:


> it seems the 'scar' is after whatever they got implanted with is treated
> 
> so it may really be a head inside their torso



I always imagine it as a large eye like nightmares sword from Soul Calibur. 

or maybe something like freddie crugers face in their sternum. 

at first the face is awake and moving around... the "treatment" puts it to rest or covers it with scar skin. 

thats jut my imaginiation.. I assuem though that the whole point of never showing us is to let our imaginations work it out.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 9, 2012)

So Miria's plan is to break the seal and hope that Priscilla and Cass come to blows?


----------



## haegar (Jun 9, 2012)

not sure if calling it a plan is appropriate  seems they have a travel plan, after that ... even if there were NO Dae and Rubel to kindly throw a wrench into Miria's miracles this would probably end disastrous - well at the very least NOT as planned

or to put it graphically:


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 13, 2012)

haegar said:


> not sure if calling it a plan is appropriate  seems they have a travel plan, after that ... even if there were NO Dae and Rubel to kindly throw a wrench into Miria's miracles this would probably end disastrous - well at the very least NOT as planned
> 
> or to put it graphically:



Yeah pretty obvious that plan is going to fail big time when Priscilla gets out and fodderizes Cassandra before turning her attention back to Clare. Also it doesn't take the Destroyer into account, what do they think it is going to do after Clare and Priscilla are free, sit and watch.


----------



## haegar (Jun 13, 2012)

not to mention Rubel - trust Rubel to do something unexpected at any given crucial moment 

(though I still hope he will produce a dagger out of nowhere in order to stab Dae in the heart through the back the very moment Dae lays his eyes on Priscilla Awakend for the first and last time )


----------



## Ryus (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

My favourite Riful expression. :33


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2012)

So am I the only one who thinks Priscilla will be much weaker after coming out of the blob and Clare much stronger?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

Why do you think Priscilla will be weaker?

From the perspective of story, I suppose she _*must*_ be, so that Clare has a fighting chance. The only other option is if Clare undergoes yet more training, or in turn has received a huge boost in strength from the Destroyer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Why do you think Priscilla will be weaker?
> 
> From the perspective of story, I suppose she _*must*_ be, so that Clare has a fighting chance. *The only other option is if Clare undergoes yet more training, or in turn has received a huge boost in strength from the Destroyer.*



But she can only achieve that if some of the destroyers flesh is also joined with hers, otherwise I don't see how else that'll work.

It goes without saying that seems how she powers up. Teresa's flesh into hers to become a Claymore and Irene's arm replaced her lost arm to give her better control of and a new move, Quicksword.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

The Destroyer is still an Awakened Being. Adding its flesh to her would be dangerous. We've seen in the past how this develops with Abyss Feeders.

Besides, what I was getting at is that Clare's mental boost may pay-off down the line. I like to think it provided her with more than simply ''_Oh, Alicia and Beth are complete._''

Clare's potential via Teresa's flesh will probably give her a final push - everyone but the blind can see it coming.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> The Destroyer is still an Awakened Being. Adding its flesh to her would be dangerous. We've seen in the past how this develops with Abyss Feeders.
> 
> Besides, what I was getting at is that Clare's mental boost may pay-off down the line. I like to think it provided her with more than simply ''_Oh, Alicia and Beth are complete._''
> 
> Clare's potential via Teresa's flesh will probably give her a final push - everyone but the blind can see it coming.



It sounds like you're saying Teresa's flesh inside her is latent and has the ability to go further. Which is possible, but the added risk of another Yoma based flesh uptake despite the huge risk sounds like something she may be willing to take to get Priscilla.

I think pre-destined earlier, we will probably see her fully control her awakened form and come back again without aid.

Post Skip Monster Chopper-style it'll be very powerful with it been combined her whole abilities before then, but will probably limited to something like 5-10 minutes activation in a 12-24 hour period.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

So, just finished reading chapter 80, got to say I was pretty sure the Youma were made by the organization. The rest of the explanantion and that island being a laboratory...oh well, don?t know if I like this yet (or if it?s the truth for that matter ).
Cool to see Raki rockin' those Youma. Wonder what?s up with him and Priscilla now...

I know you guys already know how this turns out, but I still had to comment on this  And what was this thing with the manga ending at chapter 126 but then another chapter coming out? (without spoilers please ^^).


----------



## Blunt (Jun 17, 2012)

> Why do you think Priscilla will be weaker?


Because the encounter with the Zombie Abyssals has only reinforced how indomitable Priscilla still is. She slaughtered three Abyssal ones in a matter of minutes, one of whom got a power boost from the Destroyer (granted, Riful was in a very weak state). It took an entire team of high single-digit tier warriors just to beat one Abyssal One and even then Cassandra still had to finish her off. I refuse to believe that Yagi will allow Claymore to fall so low into the normal Shonen mold that Clare will get such an enormous power-up as to be able to compete with such a monster. I would much rather believe that being in the Destroyer "sucked out" some of Priscillas power and possibly transferred some of it to Clare, giving Clare at least a chance to beat her.


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

@ BD:
I think it either truly was an editors mistake or a scam to push ratings at a moment where interesting things begin to happen in the story anyways. I can still vividly remember my initial WTF feel upon Miria's island revelation, do not fear though, while there is a shift in tone after Pieta there still is lotsa good stuff ahead of you...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Because the encounter with the Zombie Abyssals has only reinforced how indomitable Priscilla still is. She slaughtered three Abyssal ones in a matter of minutes, one of whom got a power boost from the Destroyer (granted, Riful was in a very weak state). It took an entire team of high single-digit tier warriors just to beat one Abyssal One and even then Cassandra still had to finish her off. I refuse to believe that Yagi will allow Claymore to fall so low into the normal Shonen mold that Clare will get such an enormous power-up as to be able to compete with such a monster. I would much rather believe that being in the Destroyer "sucked out" some of Priscillas power and possibly transferred some of it to Clare, giving Clare at least a chance to beat her.



It's bad writing on Yagi's behalf, making Priscilla this powerful. The only way he can redeem such power is by, as you say, having the Destroyer weaken her.



speedyg said:


> It sounds like you're saying Teresa's flesh inside her is latent and has the ability to go further. Which is possible, but the added risk of another Yoma based flesh uptake despite the huge risk sounds like something she may be willing to take to get Priscilla.



If it's a choice between Clare exploiting more potential from Teresa's flesh or yet another external upgrade, I know what I'd rather have happen.



haegar said:


> @ BD:
> I think it either truly was an editors mistake or a scam to push ratings at a moment where interesting things begin to happen in the story anyways. I can still vividly remember my initial WTF feel upon Miria's island revelation, do not fear though, while there is a shift in tone after Pieta there still is lotsa good stuff ahead of you...



I agree. Mucha + Lautrec was some of the finest Claymore I've read.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 17, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> So, just finished reading chapter 80, got to say I was pretty sure the Youma were made by the organization. The rest of the explanantion and that island being a laboratory...oh well, don?t know if I like this yet (or if it?s the truth for that matter ).
> Cool to see Raki rockin' those Youma. Wonder what?s up with him and Priscilla now...
> 
> I know you guys already know how this turns out, but I still had to comment on this  And what was this thing with the manga ending at chapter 126 but then another chapter coming out? (without spoilers please ^^).



Priscilla has been giving Raki handjobs... no joke. 

As to the mainland... well that plotline is still unfolding so cant say much but at least that plot is moving. The reveal of it was OMGWTF but its only now developing, so sadly still waiting to see if I'll like it too.

As to the "end" its lies... ch 127 just came out. Seems to have been an arc end that accidently got an "end" comment implying series end.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd love a series of animated shorts done in this style.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

haegar said:


> @ BD:
> I think it either truly was an editors mistake or a scam to push ratings at a moment where interesting things begin to happen in the story anyways. I can still vividly remember my initial WTF feel upon Miria's island revelation, do not fear though, while there is a shift in tone after Pieta there still is lotsa good stuff ahead of you...





Ryus said:


> Priscilla has been giving Raki handjobs... no joke.
> 
> As to the mainland... well that plotline is still unfolding so cant say much but at least that plot is moving. The reveal of it was OMGWTF but its only now developing, so sadly still waiting to see if I'll like it too.
> 
> As to the "end" its lies... ch 127 just came out. Seems to have been an arc end that accidently got an "end" comment implying series end.



Ah okay, because there were people complaining about how that can?t be the ending on another forum 

Thank you two for your replies, I?ll probably catch up pretty soon (though I?m still ready a few other series atm ^^).


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

btw ryus DID spoiler you there but quite skillfully, you'll enjoy a laugh when you get there should you remember it


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

haegar said:


> btw ryus DID spoiler you there but quite skillfully, you'll enjoy a laugh when you get there should you remember it



Well now, I bet Clare won?t find this very amusin


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2012)

Muk said:


> It seems that the attack hits her foot
> 
> chapter is out



THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD QUALITY LINK. 

Also, not sure if I should neg you or what.

And I feel cheated. We were this close to seeing the wonder of naked Deneve and it was whisked away. 

Damnit.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

Pfft, naked Helen for me any day. :smokin


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2012)

Have we ever seen the chest area of a claymore or will it forever remain a perpetual mystery?


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Well now, I bet Clare won?t find this very amusin



Well, ... oups sry can' tell you


----------



## Ryus (Jun 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> Have we ever seen the chest area of a claymore or will it forever remain a perpetual mystery?



The priest, Rubel, Raki, Galk, and Cid did...

Though IMHO... as long as their tits are great, who cares about the "scar"!  

It just means they're women who actually want you to stare at their chest endlessly.  Since it's a sign of your _accepting them anyways_, which will work to your advantage. 

Then again I have a fetish for things like that "scar"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2012)

It's funny that the 'scar' on their chest is so captivating, it becomes indescribable when they talk about it to their peers...


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2012)

yagi appealing to those who like scars


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2012)

Yagi wants to feel we care to see it, but to be honest I'm not bothered either way.

There are far more pressing issues to sort out first once Miria has re-organized the ghosts in their search for Clare near Pieta.

I think continent talk is far off tho.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not a fan of a series continuing beyond its natural lifespan without a _*good*_ reason. So unless Yagi's creativity delivers, then I don't want a Mainland arc or saga altogether.

If the Clare-Priscilla issue is resolved in a satisfactory way, the series can end for me at 25 volumes.

I don't want this to become another Naruto.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I'm not a fan of a series continuing beyond its natural lifespan without a _*good*_ reason. So unless Yagi's creativity delivers, then I don't want a Mainland arc or saga altogether.
> 
> If the Clare-Priscilla issue is resolved in a satisfactory way, the series can end for me at 25 volumes.
> 
> I don't want this to become another Naruto.



What you or I want and what Yagi wants for the manga can be two different things. It's hard to tell after the false end debacle if he'll wrap it up soon without a Mainland arc or push it on for hundreds of chapter.

I do suspect tho that the mainland will be seen as a curiosity in Claymore-verse that will probably only be dealt with in a spin-off while the conclusion of Clare vs. Pris seems to be the end game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Clare killing Pris finally but mortally wounded and dying in Raki's strong arms and it ending with a last kiss.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 18, 2012)

I wasn't extrapolating about Claymore's future, just giving my opinions on future possibilities.

My opinions on it will probably be sealed next chapter when we see the Organization's ships. If Yagi does a good job, I'll be more open to the idea.

I mean, if someone told me 5 years ago that Guts would be on a boat fighting Sea Monsters, I'd be likewise sceptical. Well, I probably wouldn't, seeing how Miura's earned my trust, while Claymore has been plagued by all sorts of nonsense for the past few months.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm just glad the main character was finally remembered


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2012)

haegar said:


> btw ryus DID spoiler you there but quite skillfully, you'll enjoy a laugh when you get there should you remember it



Oh yeah, that was quite the handjob. Saved his life there 

So, I caught up! First thought Miria is dumb and all, going there without the intention to kill, but I guess the power of nakama wins (in this scenario it?s seriously not a bad move, though) in the end ^^

Though I seriously want to see a manga where the power of nakama doesn?t play a role. Anyone a recommendation for a loner manga or something like that? 

Damn, can?t wait for more. And this is a monthly manga at that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Then again I have a fetish for things like that "scar"



Do you follow Black Lagoon?


----------



## Ryus (Jun 22, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Do you follow Black Lagoon?



Anime... not manga. Been planning for ever to pick up the manga.... just never did.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 22, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Anime... not manga. Been planning for ever to pick up the manga.... just never did.



Isn?t it on a hiatus anyway? Wanted to begin reading it as well, but didn?t pick it up because of that...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 24, 2012)

Not too many Claymore artworks of late... sorry but this time you only get 2 pics


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 24, 2012)

Miria looks pretty good.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 25, 2012)

^more of the above Miria Cosplay (I love it when the pics end up on several different sites and I have to go hunting for them even when they're all uploaded by the costume wearer but just one or two of their total set of pics of the cosplay per site they post on)


----------



## Ryus (Jun 27, 2012)

Posted on mangahelpers



God Eye Galatea said:


> Just found this at baidu. This is most likely a fake! *Posting for LOL*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: _My reaction_ 



*Then...* Clare tries to save Teresa using there shared yoki frequency. However Teresa overpowers her and they both fully awaken. To sum things up everyone dies instantly and Claymore ends with Rubel laughing running into the distance saying "All according to plan". The last panel is of Teresa and Clare eating Raki's guts together and Clare offering Teresa the last few feet of guts and Teresa smiling at how sweet of a pet Clare is. 



Fake spoiler is fake


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2012)

dat emote


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Posted on mangahelpers
> [...]
> Fake spoiler is fake


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 27, 2012)

> So basically the ghosts arrived at Rabona and released the seal, Clare and Priscilla both emerge, as well as the Destroyer. But, the Destroyer fulfilled Clare's wish and revived Teresa in a darken form.



Now this, is really cool.



> Teresa killed Cassandra, and then kill Priscilla, and start a killing spree.



This isn't.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2012)

as in: comes to check for spoilers, looks around, finds none, leaves again on the spot? (xcept ya took the time to find the gif )


----------



## Oceania (Jun 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> as in: comes to check for spoilers, looks around, finds none, leaves again on the spot? (xcept ya took the time to find the gif )



yep that's how it works around this time of the month, Im out of ideas for what could happen. I mean I could regurgitate the same idea thats been pitched like a 100000000000000000000000000 times.  

I also come for pics tooooooooo.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 28, 2012)

MH is much more up-to-date in terms of spoilers than NF.

The only problem is that the merest whiff of a spoiler will instigate entire pages of discussion between the usual candidates... in the _spoiler thread_.

I've been re-reading what Claymore I own lately and it re-affirms my belief of the quality of post-skip being far better than pre-skip. The Teresa of the Faint Smile arc was enjoyable, but flat. It wasn't nearly long enough for me to become accustomed to the characters. I have high manga standards and when I read a prologue of sorts, I expect a _prologue_. Pretty much everything up until Clare meets Ilena doesn't really interest me. Yagi's art at the time doesn't help either.

However, once we hit the Witch's Maw arc and the Northern Campaign arc, things pick up. But I don't think these can match thoroughly enjoyable and much better drawn arcs like immediately post-skip, the return to Rabona, Helen's and Deneve's musings in Musha or *Lautrec*; to put the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 28, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> MH is much more up-to-date in terms of spoilers than NF.
> 
> The only problem is that the merest whiff of a spoiler will instigate entire pages of discussion between the usual candidates... in the _spoiler thread_.
> 
> ...



I tend to agree, Don't get me wrong I like Teresa. I like post time skip arcs a lot better. Yeah there have been moments where it was kinda meh. but overall I throughly have enjoyed it.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 28, 2012)

The Teresa arc was the best. So much badassness 

New spoilers (I'm just posting the summarized version). Credit goes to those at Baidu and MH. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> From what I can make out, Cassandra accelerate her speed, the ghosts and Raki arrive at Rabona through the waterway but it had become ruins. The body of Galatea (Oh noes! Hope this is fake!) is laying next to awakened Clare who awakened form is different from when she half awakened. Not far from there, Cassandra is in a confrontation with Priscilla, Priscilla is drawn to Clare and wants to fly to her, but Cassandra bite off one of her wings, Priscilla is enrage and entangle Cassandra. Clare turn her head 180 degree which reveal another face on the back of her head that is looking at Priscilla, the face is from someone that the ghosts have never seen before (Teresa?!), then it ends!






If this is true dies I... I will.... I...


----------



## Ryus (Jun 28, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> MH is much more up-to-date in terms of spoilers than NF.
> 
> The only problem is that the merest whiff of a spoiler will instigate entire pages of discussion between the usual candidates... in the _spoiler thread_



That's because the _spoiler thread_ just gets renamed the _chapter thread_ as soon as the chapter is out on that site, instead of them making a new thread once the chapter comes out. Everyone there knows it, so most just treat it like the next chapter thread instead of a spoiler thread and feel convo is ok as long as it's about the spoiler and not predicting the next chapter (since there is another thread for that).

----

Anyways the next spoiler was posted there

*EDIT: Beaten to the punch... but full spoiler unlike sum up above, so didn't delete it*
*Spoiler*: _2nd chapter 128 spoiler to emerge... different than last but kinda close to it as well_ 





God Eye Galatea said:


> Another Spoiler from baidu.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







*Spoiler*: _My reaction_ 



There's a death in it... so it must be fake. Yagi doesn't kill Claymore's these days. 




----

As to pre vs post time skip... I'm 50/50.

The pre time skip was all arc stuff with some far better than others... Teresa arc and Pieta (last half) stand out above the rest here. Though at least back then you doubted who would live (even though when you think of it everyone of import lived and only minor characters died), unlike now where you suspect no one on Clare/Miria's side will ever die again (even though in all likelihood they will).

The post time skip stuff actually introduces a plot just beyond surviving another day (some of the plot concepts have been very very good too) and way better artwork, however it suffers from times when it just rushes through stuff when it shouldn't have (hence why we get Dr. Deneve from time to time knwoing the mysteries of everyone else's minds/thought processes or just killing amazing villain characters by other villain characters just so the goodguys who are too weak don't have to fight them... all admit this is very different than how most series do stuff but too much of it can make it a series trope too). Plus post time skip the tension of the plot goes on hiatus after everyone keeps living all the time... even when against Priscilla or The Destroyer. The last death of any character on Clare/Miria's side (or whom they are protecting) is some guards in the Holy city when Agatha killed them... though it's possible Renee maybe dead. Still that would make it close to 45 chapters with no death if you count Renee, 65 plus if not... in a series that started off all about just trying to survive another day in a hellish world.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2012)

Raki will die before any Claymore does.  He's only human and he's stupid enough to get in over his head.


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2012)

nah, don't believe it, if Teresa returns in bodily union with Clare it's gonna be better than Voldemort at the back of Squirrel's head I say


----------



## Oceania (Jun 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> nah, don't believe it, if Teresa returns in bodily union with Clare it's gonna be better than Voldemort at the back of Squirrel's head I say



NO..  


HARRY POTTER SHOULDNT BE MENTIONED TOGETHER, CLAYMORE IS ABOVE THAT KIDDY WIZARD STORY.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> NO..
> 
> 
> HARRY POTTER SHOULDNT BE MENTIONED TOGETHER, CLAYMORE IS ABOVE THAT KIDDY WIZARD STORY.



At least Harry Potter books are not afraid to kill someone...


----------



## Oceania (Jun 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> At least Harry Potter books are not afraid to kill someone...



then they are just revived by little magic dust and ohhhh look they're back. Please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> then they are just revived by little magic dust and ohhhh look they're back. Please.



lol you are thinking comic book deaths...no one came back from death in Harry Potter.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> lol you are thinking comic book deaths...no one came back from death in Harry Potter.



 shows you how much I'd paied attention.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> lol you are thinking comic book deaths...no one came back from death in Harry Potter.



Umm...Harry died and came back. And Voldemort "died" and came back... Just saying


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> Umm...Harry died and came back. And Voldemort "died" and came back... Just saying



 

No don't even try to say that was an ass pull there.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> No don't even try to say that was an ass pull there.



Why would you do that?


Pulling an Ass seems like so much work.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> Umm...Harry died and came back. And Voldemort "died" and came back... Just saying



Those two had rather big magic baloney to cheat death, unlike the parents, twin, uncle, hardened mentor(s) etc. who all died and stayed dead. Just saying.

And am I the only one a bit tired of HP bashing in general? It wasn't that bad, and some would gladly accept a dark lord into the back of their craniums to get a measure of its success.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 29, 2012)

The Harry Potter franchise never really enticed me. I prefer Dark Fantasy or High Fantasy. Berserk, ASoIaF and LotR, please.

I managed to finish the Lautrec arc again, or rather everything from Isley's defeat to Priscilla being sealed, and it took my breath away as it did the last time I read it. Yagi has evolved into an absolutely beautiful artist. This guy is literally my second favourite artist after Kentaro Miura. I'm putting him ahead of giants such as Takehiko Inoue, Hiroaki Samura, Tsutomu Nihei, etc., here.

Cynthia and Yuma are also hugely underrated characters. I liked their development and they broke the stereotype of ''perfection incarnate'' that Teresa, Galatea, Miria, etc., represent all too often. 

I know there's a few verbose Yuma fans in this thread, but on the whole her and Cynthia are one of my favourite duos after Helen and Deneve.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2012)

Yuma? Underrated? Here? Not to Axl Low....


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2012)

Yuma is passed over because to be fair she isnt the Core Four of the 7 Ghosts of the North
It's Claire, Miria, Deneve and Helen
Then you got Cynthia, Yuma and Tabitha 

I am glad I am one of the few fans of that cutie


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 29, 2012)

Mere minutes after my post, they have arrived. 

Like Abyss Feeders. :WOW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2012)

How dare you give us such disgusting characters. Yuma take care of this




she sweeps the bullshit away.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm... maybe Hellcats are more fitting then... 

Would give you Alicia and Beth, but I'm no Loli, smh.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> At least Harry Potter books are not afraid to kill someone...





Not true, if they where female in Harry Potter then J. K. Rowling was afraid to kill them in most cases. She killed the males off like crazy though, I'll give JK Rowling that much.

Plus minus the loop hole deaths mentioned above in her series... the core cast all makes it through to the end, just like what appears to be going on in Claymore. It's the same formula Yagi had with the cast, when he did kill goodguys that is, you build up the supporting cast so that way they do die no one expects it and it also spares the core cast from death since the fan death quote has been meet. Why do you think her books got so fat, it was so she could introduce/build up many minor characters to have her big battle at the end. Sadly Claymore is a monthly and can't follow this same formula since it has a deadlines to meet. So building up tons of new characters is very hard while still progressing the plot to avoid stagnating the plot. That's why I keep fucking bickering for more pages a month so we can get a bit more development per character... rather than Dr Deneve explaining everyone. 

Personally though if we're going to bring up kids novels on a manga thread next time bring up The Percy Jackson series' since it's a better series in my subjective opinion...


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol seems I accidentally trolled Dae. Hilarious.

And Darkstar? I dunno so much bout Yagi being on the same level artistically as Miura and Inoue, but to each his own. Although, now that I think bout it, I might have Yagi's art as 3rd on my list, but the list looks like this:

1. Miura
2. Inoue
...
...
...
3. Yagi


----------



## Oceania (Jun 30, 2012)

Miura is pretty good at killing good guys if I do say so myself... 

Hell he even kills off cute little faries. it takes a lot of balls to kill off little faries.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 30, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> Lol seems I accidentally trolled Dae. Hilarious.
> 
> And Darkstar? I dunno so much bout *Yagi being on the same level artistically as Miura* and Inoue, but to each his own. Although, now that I think bout it, I might have Yagi's art as 3rd on my list, but the list looks like this:
> 
> ...



Woah. I never said that. As much as I love Claymore and Yagi, my adoration of Berserk and Miura is many times greater.

My point was that Yagi has evolved into a beautiful artist. Comparing early pre-skip arcs to later post-skip arcs and you can see for yourself. He's improved exponentially and I love his style nowadays.

If we're going purely on quality, I suppose the list would be...

*Kentaro Miura* (he's the King, and will always be so. Literally perfect in every artistic aspect.)
*Takehiko Inoue* (very good manga artist generally, but his coloured pieces are especially amazing)
*Hiroaki Samura* (better than Takehiko Inoue, in my opinion, but not a fan of colours by his own admission).
*Makoto Yukimura* (amazing detail, although the art style reminds me too much of Vagabond; also his coloured pieces don't match Miura or Inoue).
*Tsutomu Nihei* (the odd one out here. Love him or hate him, he's an amazing concept artist - the guy everyone wants in their game-designing team).
...
*Norihiro Yagi* (for what Claymore is - A Shounen - his backgrounds, fight choreography, proportions, details and especially tones and use of gradient and light such as , are incredible).

That's my opinion, and I don't have a particularly large artistic backgrounds myself either.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 30, 2012)

As much as I like Yagi, Miura is ages ahead of yagi in terms of artwork. To be honest not many people can match the insane obsessive detail that miura puts into his work. 

But I would say Yagi has better skills for a Shounen mangaka. His backgrounds are very detailed and some of the creatures he comes up with are quite impressive.

Also its kind of hard to compare different Mangakas due to the fact that everyone has different artistic styles.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 30, 2012)

It's still possible to compare art from a technical viewpoint, I suppose. Although things like demographic are still important. I mean, Seinen mangaka have anywhere between a month to a month+ for a single chapter, whereas Shounen mangaka are limited to a weekly or monthly slot depending on their magazine.

Berserk's artwork was already top-tier during the Golden Age arc, but from about the Millennium Falcon arc onwards it becomes mind-boggling. I was getting genuine vertigo from the panels of Ganishka being reborn.

I like One Piece's and Bleach's _art style_, but from the technical viewpoint, Claymore (at least post-skip) blows them out of the water.

Before I cause a shitstorm, it's more about personal preference. 

I would post more spoilers from MH seeing how Ryus isn't here, but they all seem to skip ahead of time too much. I want to see the Organization's Ships, dammit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 30, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Not true, if they where female in Harry Potter then J. K. Rowling was afraid to kill them in most cases. She killed the males off like crazy though, I'll give JK Rowling that much.



Well she killed Lily Potter, Bellatrix Lestrange, Ariana Dumbledore, Voldemort's father's muggle wife, whoever that was that Voldemort killed when looking for the Super Wand (and her children), and gave a better off dead fate to Neville's mother, which Rowling never reversed to make the endings happier.



> Personally though if we're going to bring up kids novels on a manga thread next time bring up The Percy Jackson series' since it's a better series in my subjective opinion...



If it avoids overdone whipping posts, anything's good for me.

As for Yagi's art, I wouldn't call him bad but the repetitive nature of his locales paired with the monthly schedule and the sameness of the uniforms (even the Ghost ones which stopped being new a while ago) aren't doing him favors nowadays.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 30, 2012)

Another spoiler summary from MH/Baidu:



> From what I can see, I believe roughly it says that the Holy City Rabona is left in ruins, Galatea has all her limbs torn off and her mental state is not looking so good. Cid is heavily wounded and he is talking a lot and remembering his past and up close panels of the statue of the twins goddesses is collapsing. The ghosts and Raki arrive and found the blob seal already broken. Priscilla is no where to be found. Miria and the ghosts are left fighting Cassandra, and lying at the remaining broken part of the blob is Clare's incomplete body (If they are not mistaken).



Why does Yagi want to hurt Galatea so bad?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 30, 2012)

That hasn't been confirmed has it? It's just one of those possible-fake-spoilers that GEG frequently posts.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 30, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Another spoiler summary from MH/Baidu:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Yagi want to hurt Galatea so bad?



wait wasn't that a fake spoiler from earlier?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyway, looking at MH right now, there's been _yet another_ spoiler posted, by God Eye Galatea. Galatea hasn't died, Rabona has been evacuated, the ship scenes have been skipped and there's Awakened Beings everywhere, including some interesting figures from the Male era.

It sounds the most real of the lot, but who knows?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2012)

real spoiler:
Yuma is cute


:33


----------



## Oceania (Jun 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> real spoiler:
> Yuma is cute
> 
> 
> :33


----------



## Ryus (Jun 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> real spoiler:
> Yuma is cute
> 
> 
> :33



Kissably, so


---

Oh, Miria and Galatea trade stories of what happened upon meeting up again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2012)

The spoiler is probably more true then not...I mean thats all yagi has been doing with his characters...tearing there limbs off.


----------



## Ryus (Jun 30, 2012)

Time to place your bets who heals Galatea?

A) Cythina
B) Yuma
C) Both

^Lame poll is lame, just like continually only ripping off character limbs.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 30, 2012)

D) Galatea isn't wounded yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2012)

C) Both...3 way...fuck yeah...


----------



## Oceania (Jun 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> C) Both...3 way...fuck yeah...



can we have a big 7 way???


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

shit. no raw yet? I took up ?bel blatt yesterday to get over the wait. I figured by the time I'm done there will be claymore. however, I just ran out of ?bel blatt chapters :/

geez what to do now?


----------



## Ryus (Jun 30, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> can we have a big 7 way???



...but Cid and Raki would die of fatal nosebleeds. ...


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

Ryus said:


> ...but Cid and Raki would die of fatal nosebleeds. ...



ever since agatha they are both destined to one day die of extremely excessive (nose)bleed anyways, thus ...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> ever since agatha they are both destined to one day die of extremely excessive (nose)bleed anyways, thus ...



yes.... well wait Raki will be to busy... ahem  ing Claire to notice the others.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Sid and Helen is an OTP.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

EDIT Reread the post it was posted on on baidu, her name is Octavia... she is probably one of the high ranking AOs from the spoilers (meaning she'll be dead any chapter now, *sigh what a waste of a dress)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2012)

^ Does Yagi seem the type to make a doujin version of his works?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

I say it could be the first TRAP character introduce in the claymore universe!!!!!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

The art is too high-quality to be from Angel Densetsu, which was more akin to early-Claymore.

Young Galatea?


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

Reread the post it was posted on on baidu, her name is Octavia... she is probably one of the high ranking AOs from the spoilers (meaning she'll be dead any chapter now, *sigh what a waste of a dress)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryus you troll.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

AOs... or ABs? 

This is reminding me of Gurifisu and the Apostles...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Reread the post it was posted on on baidu, her name is Octavia... she is probably one of the high ranking AOs from the spoilers (meaning she'll be dead any chapter now, *sigh what a waste of a dress)



love the name, wait another AO?


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Ryus you troll.



It was posted again by the OP of that post in reply to a what's her name question. The OP said her name was too hard to pronounce previously... don't look at me. I'll I did was reload the page and saw the new post


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> love the name, wait another AO?



Typo... hey I just woke up... no don't look at me like that.

Can't believe I made that mistake... [hides face in shame]


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Typo... hey I just woke up... no don't look at me like that.
> 
> Can't believe I made that mistake... [hides face in shame]



I didn't give any looks. 

So what is lovely lady(?) I bet she could be an awakend.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd love to awaken next to her...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> I'd love to awaken next to her...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyway, didn't someone mention the No.4 of the Male Generation, Chronus, showing up? I can't wait to see his design and abilities. If His Majesty, Isley, and his ever-loyal servants Rigaldo and Dauf are to be compared, Chronus/Chronos should be a beast...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Anyway, didn't someone mention the No.4 of the Male Generation, Chronus, showing up? I can't wait to see his design and abilities. If His Majesty, Isley, and his ever-loyal servants Rigaldo and Dauf are to be compared, Chronus/Chronos should be a beast...



No I don't think I've heard of this #4?


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

Posted on MH



God Eye Galatea said:


> Hmm... TSS have the chapter title "The Holy City's Destruction" up already, but no pictures, so it is likely it is being uploaded now.  So the last spoiler may be the real deal afterall.  That long hair lady is likely one of the single digit AB from the previous generation.  The chinese scan should be out any minutes now!


 

Damn it why do I have to leave for the day now... couldn't they have posted it an hour ago   (hopefully they'll have working wifi where I'm going)


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks, Ryus!

Have you read extra scene 5, FAO? I believe it's mentioned there...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Thanks, Ryus!
> 
> Have you read extra scene 5, FAO? I believe it's mentioned there...



I might have to reread that at some point. So Rabona/Labona is in ruins.... agian?


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

speedyg said:


> ^ Does Yagi seem the type to make a doujin version of his works?



my thoughts exactly, such a sweet face and such a big rack, I'm sold on her already 

also, yeeeeehaaaaw TSS for the win, and what nice timing, checked some hours ago to no avail, decided to take a nap, just woke up and it seems within next half hour there'll be chinese, NICE


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2012)

Hyped for the new chapter.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> Hyped for the new chapter.



Aren't we all? 

so that chick is a AB from the previous generation, I wonder what rank she was?


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

her looks are #1 grade ^^

seriously though, from her composed way of (presumably) addressing the ghosts I'd say she is confident in her abilities, she's prly a #3 or #4 ?


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

translated practically a whole chapter

so who else is hitting refresh every 30 sec? 


edit: gene is currently browsing the 128 spoiler thread on mh ... I can feel it it is but a matter of minutes


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Please don't be another Abyssal One. I don't want their ''Ancient,'' ''Rare'' and ''Indomitable'' feel to be tarnished any longer.

We have the Power Trio, the Zombie Trio and a few other exceptions. Pls let that be it.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 1, 2012)

I want her to be the first AB who still has her human mind... she's too hot too die 

Plus then we could call what will happen with Clare. I want her long brown hair back 

Not holding my breath though


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> I want her to be the first AB who still has her human mind... she's too hot too die





man when I saw gene lurking on MH half an hour ago I thought the chap was as good as out - so I had a leisurely coffee and thought upon my return it's there - this is torture, why did they put the chap and title on the reader if it's not out yet, upload can't possibly take more than 45min can it? 

edit: the fuck , what's it with two pics in a row not supporting hotlinks, tch
edit2: there we go... colbert 4tw XD


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going with Octavia being a former number two and one of the stronger ones at that if they're going to fight her. After seeing the Ghosts humiliate Agatha I doubt Yagi would bother drawing the rape-fest of the Ghosts vs an Awakened 3/4. 

Also, I don't think they'll be fighting the ABs. These are all very old, former single digits. With the exception of Cassandra, ABs of this age and power have shown that they are not mindless killing machines - they retain their personalities. IMO, it's not completely out of the question for the Ghosts to strike up an alliance with these AOs.

And I have a question. How can Chronus be at Rabona? Didn't Dauf/Riful kill the number four of the male Generation during the Pieta arc?


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree on them not fighting the ABs - also as the ghosts cannot afford to waste power against the wrong enemies, also agree with what you said about them probably being more reasonable then say Agatha - for that reason though I also say she need not be #2 ... purely speculative though.

As for Chronos, I thought the same, wasn't that the guy Dauff "burped" to death? Or maybe they were talking ABOUT Chronos, Dauff and that guy who got it? I can't quite remember... which chapter was that again? in the 80s or so?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

The rank of the guy Dauf killed was never stated, IIRC.

In fact, with maybe the exception of Derpbooks, Chronos was only mentioned during the flashback?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

> As for Chronos, I thought the same, wasn't that the guy Dauff "burped" to death? Or maybe they were talking ABOUT Chronos, Dauff and that guy who got it? I can't quite remember... which chapter was that again? in the 80s or so?


I just re-read the chapter. His name and rank was never mentioned. I'm pretty sure it was the anime that called him the number four (wait, was that scene in the anime?).


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

that scene was definitely not in the anime. I is weird though, after you mentioned it I also thought he was mentioned somewhere before other than the xtra?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

nope number #4 was never mentioned!!!!!!!!! So chap out or what?


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

nah it's not. terrible terrible terrible


----------



## Muah (Jul 1, 2012)

HAEGARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
I must know where is your set from!!!


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> nah it's not. terrible terrible terrible


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> nah it's not. terrible terrible terrible


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

It pleases me when sets get this reaction  
here ya goark Air (Manhwa)


----------



## Muah (Jul 1, 2012)

Manwha!? Alerts are going off in my head... I've seen that word before.


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

no reason to be afraid there's a lota good stuff coming from Korea, Freezing and The Breaker, too i.e.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

I usually prefer Manwha to Manga. Unfortunately, all my favorites keep getting discontinued...


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

still hitting refresh, still no page 1 visible


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> still hitting refresh, still no page 1 visible


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2012)

you guys...


----------



## Muah (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought manwha was something weird.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> you guys...



You should join us.





> I thought manwha was something weird.


No, it's just Korean manga.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


>


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


>


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

IT'S OUT BITCHES AND HOES.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

...Eleven pages?!


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

*IT S FUCKIN OUT !!!!*

translated practically a whole chapter




edit: you did't try to find a gif in time so you did NOT ninja me


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol, who cares? Claymore is out. 

And there's so many old faces.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, there's at least one number 2 there. Fingers crossed for it being Octavia.

There's also a 3, 4, 5 and 6. Maybe a bunch of Hell Cats will be released when the Blob is unsealed giving them something to fight. I'd really like to see their Awakened forms and abilities.


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

awesome chap:

-reunion with everybody
-chap has GALATEA 
-Prissy lucks like a fuckin menace from hell, oh my GOOOOOD *shiver*
-Octavia seems interesting
-Chronos, too, if he's the long haired guy
-tension in many ways: wonder what conclusions Miria is drawing from Prissy so obviously breaking out slowly on her own...

firts thought, Miria and Co will head out to slay Cassandra to prevent the merger with Prissy, to stop her from getting even stronger than she already is now...

second thought: If Prissy goes completely bonkers and tries to annihilate everybody we might for the first time see ghosts fighting together with cool ABs ?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

I would cut Priscilla's head off if I was them. At the rate she's growing she's going to bust out any day, mine as well see if you can kill her.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2012)

I SEE YUMA


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Chronos, you are such a pimp. Male Generation FTW!!!


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I'm off for dinner for half an hour, God Eye Galatea from MH announced a summary based on chinese to be posted soon, will c&p that here once it's around - unless ryus beats me to it


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Yuma is passed over because to be fair she isnt the Core Four of the 7 Ghosts of the North
> It's Claire, Miria, Deneve and Helen
> Then you got Cynthia, Yuma and Tabitha
> 
> I am glad I am one of the few fans of that cutie



I'll sign up to her facebook as long as she isn't overrated.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2012)

So.

WHERE'S CLARE!!11 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Are the new guys on the hills potential AB's/Dragons/Prisc worshippers or what? Is Priscilla about to come out? (with Raki comin in }


----------



## DeIdeal (Jul 1, 2012)

That new dude looks like a frog-jesus-hybrid.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Summary translation is up! Credit goes to God Eye Galatea at MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Holy City's Destruction

In order to save Clare the warriors headed for the Holy City, they need to get there before the awaken Dust Eater.

-Helen asks if this is for real. They headed out from the organization and only needed 10 days to reach Rabona. If they were to travel on foot, it would have taken them at least 20 days. The ship is incredible Helen says. Miria says that since they don't have to climb mountains and go through forests that is one of the reason as well. 
-Tabitha senses that Cassandra is still very far away and because she is not traveling at high speed, they have arrived before Cassandra at least 6 or 7 days.
-Miria says that they should have enough time. 
-Raki wants to leave for awhile to check on Cid.
-Octavia just like oh! good afternoon. Raki asks if she is a citizen of Rabona, she says no as she came here from the west. Raki asks if she is going to Rabona, and if so they could go together since they are heading there.
-Octavia says that she is fine here since they are no citizens inside Rabona. Raki asks what happened and why is there no one?
-Deneve tells Raki that it doesn't look like she wants to fight them, but they should still keep their distance. Raki looks around and realize there are many people surrounding Rabona.
-Deneve says that all of them are awaken beings. Raki is surprised. Deneve tells Raki that he may have encountered some when he was with Clare and perhaps from the organization as well. When the warriors lost their human hearts they become those monsters.
-Miria says the awaken beings don't look like the average ones, they are probably all once single digits and they all possessed high ranking power levels. 
-Miria asks Octavia if there are no citizens in Rabona, what did they do? Octavia replies that they haven't done anything since a few days ago all the citizens have evacuated the city and only small numbers of troops remained. Octavia tells Miria if they want the detail they should ask the troops that have left behind and perhaps their comrades are inside as well. Tabitha senses that Galatea, Clarice, and Miata are inside Rabona. 
-Helen asks what the hell are they doing here and why are they gathered here. Chronos replies that it's probably due their curiosity. A power that is not just beyond theirs, but beyond that of an Abyssal Ones as well. Someone with this power is probably the strongest in all of the warriors' history, and thus they want to witness it and see it with their own eyes.
-Chronos says that they want to see the faces of the ones of have destroyed the organization as well. Miria asks why. Chronos replies that they are not stupid, the conflicts beyond the abyssal ones and how the organization make their moves have direct effect on their survival, and this they naturally would gather information on the organization. They never dreamt that the organization would be destroyed. Chronos says that is the reason and they have all gathered here out of their own free will and they have keep their distance in case something happens they each are confident that they could escape on their own. Chronos says a group of old foxes gathered to see a show and they are all eagerly waiting to see that interesting thing.
-Miria says let's go. Helen asks if it's ok they could just leave them. Miria tells them that the guy that was talking is No.4 Chronos and the guy standing behind him is No.6 Lex or Rax from the male generation. The girl that first greeted them is probably past No.2 Octavia (she has a nickname but not sure how to translate it correctly). The others are past No.3 and No.5, they are all tricky awaken beings to deal with.
-Miria says that their curiosity as the reason for them to be here may not be a lie. They were once warriors themselves with battle experiences, they wanted to see the awaken form of the strongest warrior may not be too unreasonable. Miria says that if things do go unexpectedly, then how many of them could really escape unharmed.
-Clarice cries Captain Miria! Helen asks why is she calling captain all the sudden. Clarice asks what happened and what is the status everywhere? Miria tells her to calm down and they are ones with questions.
-Galatea says that it is really frightening, never thought Miria would really come back alive. Miria apologizes because of her lone action she have caused Rabona to be attacked by awaken beings. Galatea says let the past be the past, and comparing to this, the matter at hands is more urgent. Miria asks Galatea that she hears from the group outside that all citizen are gone and what had happened. Galatea replies it's faster and easier for them to see than it is for her to tell them.
-Cid teases Raki saying that he is still alive and his head grow even bigger and he is catching up to Galk.
- Miria asks about the ground troops that stay behind. Galatea replies that she told them that they are enough, but the troops still insist on staying in Rabona as they wanted to guard it themselves and they are prepared for death.
-Miria asks what is that. Helen says impossible, you got to be kidding, this one's half of her body is already coming out! Miria asks Deneve if this is the one. Deneve replies that is her and it is a face she never wants to see it, without question this is the one that is beyond an Abyssal One.
-Galatea says that as you can see, this thing started to change its shape around 10 days ago and around 5 days ago it has become this humanoid shape. Galatea has thought about stabbing Priscilla with a sword or bring this thing somewhere else, but she is not sure how it would affect Priscilla. In the end, she just kept the blob the way it is. Miria asks if the citizens have evacuated to the west land (not sure if this correct) and that is preparation is correct. Miria says that if she just stab Priscilla, it may affect the traveling speed of the distance Abyssal One.
-Miria wants to tell the ground troops and even Raki to evacuate with citizen to somewhere safe and it be best for them as the Holy City Rabona would perhaps become ruins and nothing would be left in a few days.
- Cid says that he is happy that he just saw old friends, but now he hears devastating news. Miria apologizes and tells him that even if they try their best, however they think the possibility that everything would go according to their plan might be very low. She wants the troops to evacuate the Holy City just like the citizen did. 
-Cid tells Miria that they have reject Sister Galatea's suggestion to evacuate. Everyone that have decided to stay have firmly made up their mind, doesn't matter how the situation have changes, they would change their mind. Miria tells them that she understands and sorry for asking them again.
-Clarice asks what should Miata and her do. Miria tells her that Galatea's work as the eye they could take over, and so Miata and Clarice should meet up with the Rabona citizens. Clarice says that if it's possible she wants to stay in Rabona as well.
-Helen screams at her asking what did she say, she knows very well that it is a life and death situation here, what can a colored hair like her could do. Clarice replies that everyone in the city have treated her kindly and she really like this city. Clarice says that even her if only a little she wishes to help protect this city. Miata tells mama Clarice don't cry.
-Miria apologizes to Clarice, she tells that her that she is just like them as a full fledge warrior. Miria tells Clarice to guard the Holy City Rabona with the troops and remind her a city is still a city without citizens living in it. Deneve tells Helen to remember to go apologize later on.
-Cid tells them that before the monster comes, feel free to use Rabona as they need including food. 
-Cid tells Miria that the thing she ask him to do before, he could only bring back one or two, but now he had use the whole troops, they have gathered together everything that were left inside the city. It is up to them whether they want to use it or not. (Not sure what Cid is referring to.)
-Chronos says that the Abyssal One (Cassandra) has started to accelerate her speed.




Octavis is a former No. 2, sweet! And Chronos seems to have been a former Eye.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't wait to see Chronos' Awakened Form. All of the single digits from the Male Generation have had amazing forms thus far.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Just looking over that translation it is very likely Rabona isn't going to look much better than Pieta by the time the upcoming battle is over. 

I think Clarice is going to die, I don't know why just something in her little segment there told me that. Somehow I think her dying would be sad even though she hasn't done enough for me to care about her or Miata. I just it would be sad and it would show Yagi still has the guts to kill off a good character. Maybe Helen is about to be killed by Priscilla and Clarice jumps in the way. I can imagine how Miata would react to that and it wouldn't end well for her.

I can see a lot of people dying coming up actually. How Raki is going to make it through the entire battle alive is beyond me. I mean we have Priscilla, The Destroyer and an Abyssal one on her way. That is without factoring in the possibility of those Awakened beings around the place getting possessed by the Destroyer. In fact that is one thing that is really bugging me. They go on and on about how are they going to kill Priscilla and completely forget about the Destroyer. How are they going to take the Destroyer down? 

Upcoming chapters are going to be awesome.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm thinking this is going to be ''the final battle,'' as so to speak. There will be deaths aplenty and the carnage will be enormous. I genuinely think Yagi has been building up for this, for the longest of time - and he's going to finish Claymore on such a high it will go down as one of the Shounen legends.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I'm thinking this is going to be ''the final battle,'' as so to speak. There will be deaths aplenty and the carnage will be enormous. I genuinely think Yagi has been building up for this, for the longest of time - and he's going to finish Claymore on such a high it will go down as one of the Shounen legends.



I'm getting that vibe as well. This seems like it is going to be the grand daddy of all Claymore fights. We've got the Ghosts, the soldiers and the other warriors on the good side, Cassandra, Priscilla and the Destroyer on the evil side and all those Awakened beings as a neutral force. This is going to put the battle in Pieta to shame. Definitely a final battle style fight, weather it will be the final battle of the manga or the final battle on the island the series has taken place on up to this point remains to be seen. 

I'm fine either way as I want to see what the Dragonkin are capable of and want to learn more about this war going on in the mainland but yeah there is going to be a lot of death coming up. What will happen once Clare breaks out is the thing I'm most looking forward to. She is probably going to be amped to shit due to being a part of The Destroyer for so long or maybe as others were mentioning she could unlock the true potential of Teresa's DNA that rests within her. One thing is for sure though. Raki will not be preventing her from beheading Priscilla when the time comes (stupid anime).


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

If Clarice dies, Miata will Awaken. Then they're really fucked.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> If Clarice dies, Miata will Awaken. Then they're really fucked.



That would actually be a good way for Cassandra to die if she is the one that kills Clarice. Wasn't Miata supposed to have the strength to be in the number 1 spot? As I recall the only thing holding her back was her unstable mind. At the very least Miata could take Cassandra on in an epic fight before charging Priscilla  (to which we all know the end). Yagi needs to have at least one Abyssal one go out like a boss and Cassandra vs Miata would certainly be a way to do that for the Dust eater.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm getting that vibe as well. This seems like it is going to be the grand daddy of all Claymore fights. We've got the Ghosts, the soldiers and the other warriors on the good side, Cassandra, Priscilla and the Destroyer on the evil side and all those Awakened beings as a neutral force. This is going to put the battle in Pieta to shame. Definitely a final battle style fight, weather it will be the final battle of the manga or the final battle on the island the series has taken place on up to this point remains to be seen.
> 
> I'm fine either way as I want to see what the Dragonkin are capable of and want to learn more about this war going on in the mainland but yeah there is going to be a lot of death coming up. What will happen once Clare breaks out is the thing I'm most looking forward to. She is probably going to be amped to shit due to being a part of The Destroyer for so long or maybe as others were mentioning she could unlock the true potential of Teresa's DNA that rests within her. One thing is for sure though. Raki will not be preventing her from beheading Priscilla when the time comes (stupid anime).



To be fair, the cataclysm in Lautrec put Pieta to shame, but that depends entirely on opinion. The fact Yagi is moving his pawns into position gives away his intentions; building up our anticipation for the storm itself.

I'm not sure if the Mainland will appear in the story again. The Dragons' Descendants and Dragons' Kin were explored by Rimuto a little and we saw ''living'' specimens. Although skipping time and location is common for Yagi (Clare and Jean skipped from *Lautrec* to *Alphonse* _within a chapter_, once), not showing the Organization's ships suggests that the Mainland won't be addressed.

Rubel is the linchpin in all of this.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I'm thinking this is going to be ''the final battle,'' as so to speak. There will be deaths aplenty and the carnage will be enormous. I genuinely think Yagi has been building up for this, for the longest of time - and he's going to finish Claymore on such a high it will go down as one of the Shounen legends.


Final battle I highly doubt it he's not going to end it without going to the mainland where the war is and showing us more about the Desecadants of Dragons.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> To be fair, the cataclysm in Lautrec put Pieta to shame, but that depends entirely on opinion. The fact Yagi is moving his pawns into position gives away his intentions; building up our anticipation for the storm itself.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Mainland will appear in the story again. The Dragons' Descendants and Dragons' Kin were explored by Rimuto a little and we saw ''living'' specimens. Although skipping time and location is common for Yagi (Clare and Jean skipped from *Lautrec* to *Alphonse* _within a chapter_, once), not showing the Organization's ships suggests that the Mainland won't be addressed.
> 
> Rubel is the linchpin in all of this.



I actually forgot about Rubel there then again with the Organization destroyed isn't his job as a spy about done anyway. He'll probably just assume all the factions involved in the fight  will destroy each other. Besides what about that one guy, Dae (that was his name right?) who revived the former number ones. Surely he is going to pull something.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, and something else I forgot to mention: the Ghosts and their allies have _ absolutely no reason_ to go the Mainland. Unless future plot-devices appear out of thin air, then there's no certainty whatsoever.

All I can say, is don't get your hopes up for a Mainland Saga. Because you're going to be disappointed, and it's not really Yagi's fault.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Dae's involvement has always been centred around Priscilla and the Destroyer. I think he'll lose his life in the storm, but that's just supposition on my behalf.

This chapter alone proves that Yagi's writing > my thoughts. Rogue, powerful, Awakened Beings camping outside of Rabona? I never expected that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> That would actually be a good way for Cassandra to die if she is the one that kills Clarice. Wasn't Miata supposed to have the strength to be in the number 1 spot? As I recall the only thing holding her back was her unstable mind. At the very least Miata could take Cassandra on in an epic fight before charging Priscilla  (to which we all know the end). Yagi needs to have at least one Abyssal one go out like a boss and Cassandra vs Miata would certainly be a way to do that for the Dust eater.


Weren't Alicia and Beth still number 1/2 at that point IIRC and she was had the power to be number 1?

If she had the power to surpass them when they can awaken at will without awakening herself then wow.

She must be insanely strong if she could match that kind of power.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Dae's involvement has always been centred around Priscilla and the Destroyer. I think he'll lose his life in the storm, but that's just supposition on my behalf.
> 
> This chapter alone proves that Yagi's writing > my thoughts. Rogue, powerful, Awakened Beings camping outside of Rabona? I never expected that.



And that adds a level of uncertainty to the upcoming events. What will the Awakened Beings do when all hell breaks loose? Will they run away and save their own asses? Will they help that Ghosts get rid of two very large threats to their lives? Or will they attack the Ghosts and the other warriors? No one knows and the more I think about it the more I can't wait for the next chapter. God suddenly one month seems like such a long ass time.


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Rubel to give Dae a dagger to the heart - he pulled of his little pulling strings behind the stage op so nicely, the only thing still lacking is the finishing touch, dirting his own hands just once by personally bringing down the one guy who could repeat all this in some other place - unless there is some weird angel of Rubel wanting to use Dae's knowledge for his own side's purposes, Dae HAS to die, and Rubel should be the one to do it like a boss 

I can see it already:
Dae: *cumming buckets over the sight of Prissy* "Magnificent. My finest creation, the pinnacle of my art. This whole island lab might have perished and failed terribly but this one was worth it all. I am so happy I could die out of pure joy...."
Rubel: "Well, allow me than..." *stab*


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

Loved it!!!!

Chronos is just a bandana and a pirate hat away from looking like Jack Sparrow. The tension as Miria walked to Rabona amongst the ABs was suffocating! 

ms Cassandra is on the way cause Octavia and the others felt her massive aura. 

Oh yeah Prissy isn't moving a lot and her neck is stuck wayyyyy out there so some body please do us a favor and get a little choppy choppy on.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Weren't Alicia and Beth still number 1/2 at that point IIRC and she was had the power to be number 1?
> 
> If she had the power to surpass them when they can awaken at will without awakening herself then wow.
> 
> She must be insanely strong if she could match that kind of power.



I don't think they were taking their pet projects into account when they said that especially considering the true power of Alicia and Beth was top secret and not known among any of the other warriors at the time. They probably meant in regards to a standard number 1 (or as standard as those badass people get). I'd love to see Miata's awakened form now.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Weren't Alicia and Beth still number 1/2 at that point IIRC and she was had the power to be number 1?
> 
> If she had the power to surpass them when they can awaken at will without awakening herself then wow.
> 
> She must be insanely strong if she could match that kind of power.



I'm pretty sure Rimuto didn't factor Alicia's and Beth's Awakened Forms into his thoughts when he said that. And besides, Alicia and Beth were never powerhouses in their base form anyway. Galatea told Clare while in Riful's lair that she had the most Youki of the single-digits.

I admit, Alicia and Beth improved since Galatea's words (by 50%), but I think this relates to the proficiency of their Soul-link ability.

Fucking with a wounded Riful who couldn't Awaken (Luciela was in an equally terrible state...) and dodging Dauf while maintaining Youki synchronizing is impressive for their base forms, but it doesn't strike me as amazing. Miata being stronger in base is no real surprise, when these guys are specifically designed weapons.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Loved it!!!!
> 
> Chronos is just a bandana and a pirate hat away from looking like Jack Sparrow. The tension as Miria walked to Rabona amongst the ABs was suffocating!
> 
> ...



That likely wouldn't work anyway. Remember Dauf? Aside from Jean they couldn't even pierce the guy. This is Priscilla we are talking about here. We have never even seen anything cut Priscilla, heck not even the Destroyer could pull that off.


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I admit, Alicia and Beth improved since Galatea's words (by 50%), but I think this relates to the proficiency of their Soul-link ability.


Actually I think the percentage rating referred to how much max power they could output while maintaining soul link ? One would think in order to not have them awaken prematurely they were directed to very slowly, bit by bit increase the yoki load their soul-link could handle up to 100% of Alicia's yoki being released in awakend form at the final stage? Since they did a fair number on Riful I guess it would be ok to assume their power was not to be trifled with?
I agree though that Galatea's words of having the highest yoki release probably were not taking those two into account ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Noel (?), Isley, Beth, Clare, small parasitic rods (which don't have _that_ much stopping power...), Dauf and possibly even Helen/Deneve have all hurt Priscilla. She's a glass cannon who uses overwhelming speed and quick regeneration to roflrapestomp everything in sight...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> Actually I think the percentage rating referred to how much max power they could output while maintaining soul link ? One would think in order to not have them awaken prematurely they were directed to very slowly, bit by bit increase the yoki load their soul-link could handle up to 100% of Alicia's yoki being released in awakend form at the final stage? Since they did a fair number on imparing Riful I guess it would be ok to assume their power was not to be trifled with?
> I agree though that Galatea's words of having the highest yoki release probably were not taking those two into account ...



Well, the percentage was actually how much damage Alicia could do to Riful. It was 50% during the Witch's Maw arc. And then Alicia looked like she was going to beat Riful in Lautrec...

What you say sounds logical though.

Galatea never even saw Alicia and Beth until the Northern Campaign, actually. 

... although one could argue that was Yagi's Word of God...


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah rite, my bad. though I seem to remember there were two figures floating around? First, Alicia's estimate that she could do the 50% damage and "then die" and then a bit later near the end of that scene the Mib told her the training would from now on be increased in intensity by another 30% or such? not sure would have to reread - either way it kinda adds up, the thing just is that Alicia's potential, whether you refer to it as yoki or destructive power was measured in relation to Riful ...

and lol on word of god 

edit: as for Galatea, I would imagine this fact about her yoki increase is merely something she was "told" by the MIBs - so in a way the validity of her statement is neither here nor there...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

You're right, an MiB (... Man/Men in Black?) did give another percentage. It's probably referring to Soul-Link like you said.

 Awesome stuff clearing that up.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Noel (?), Isley, Beth, Clare, small parasitic rods (which don't have _that_ much stopping power...), Dauf and possibly even Helen/Deneve have all hurt Priscilla. She's a glass cannon who uses overwhelming speed and quick regeneration to roflrapestomp everything in sight...



I can't remember Noel or any of Teresa's would be executioners managing to hit Priscilla at all nor can I remember any damage being caused to Priscilla at that point. Isley is an Abyssal one, likely the strongest one to date if you take him beating Luciela and Riful not liking her chances against even a severely weakened Isley. Beth fought human form Priscilla not awakened form Priscilla, neither did Clare if I remember right. 

The destroyers rods couldn't even pierce the hand she left in Raki's body. in her Awakened form they bouncing off her body. Dauf was amped and possessed by the Destroyer and even then he only managed to somewhat damage human form Priscilla, the moment she used her awakened form she tor him apart. When I said nothing had cut Priscilla I meant her Awakened form which unless my memory deceives nothing has pierced.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not a fan of hunting for manga panels, but Prissy has been damaged one Hell of a lot.

Clare specifically states that she doesn't need strength to beat Priscilla. In fact, average strength could do it (hence the Noel/Sophia comparison... cutting off Priscilla's arms while she was Awakened), but it's speed Clare needs.

A single, small parasitic rod couldn't go fully through Yuma's arm and Priscilla was getting hit by dozens of them. They definitely penetrated her...  ... but she just crushed them with her massive Youki.

And you do realise Riful didn't attack Isley because of Priscilla lol? 

And Priscilla's hand used its Youki to stop the rods from _using Raki as a host_, aka, infecting him...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

And another thing, if you really wish to debate Dauf post-infection, _you've_ got to prove how much more powerful he became on your part. Because there really is no proof of him getting stronger, just getting ''healed'' by the rods after the ruin of his body Priscilla/Alicia left.

But debates are boring... we should spam fanart instead.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I'm not a fan of hunting for manga panels, but Prissy has been damaged one Hell of a lot.
> 
> Clare specifically states that she doesn't need strength to beat Priscilla. In fact, average strength could do it (hence the Noel/Sophia comparison... cutting off Priscilla's arms while she was Awakened), but it's speed Clare needs.
> 
> ...



To be fair Riful did say something along the lines of Isley would still have been a formidable opponent even in that condition though you are right ultimately it was Priscilla's fault she didn't attack. Seems I was mistaken about Priscilla not getting cut. Well in that case, "QUICKLY YOU FOOLS, CUT THE BITCHES HEAD OFF BEFORE SHE GETS OUT!"


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> *To be fair Riful did say something along the lines of Isley would still have been a formidable opponent even in that condition* though you are right ultimately it was Priscilla's fault she didn't attack. Seems I was mistaken about Priscilla not getting cut. Well in that case, "QUICKLY YOU FOOLS, CUT THE BITCHES HEAD OFF BEFORE SHE GETS OUT!"



I can't remember this, and being an Isley fan who thinks he's stronger than every other AO (except maybe Alicia...) I'm sure I would. But yeah, it was because of Priscilla that Riful developed her cute 'lil rape-complex.

I'm not even sure if the Priscilla-looking statue _is_ Priscilla, tbh. I get the impression that the cocoon is simply changing to her appearance. Maybe she's winning the struggle inside?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Weren't Alicia and Beth still number 1/2 at that point IIRC and she was had the power to be number 1?
> 
> If she had the power to surpass them when they can awaken at will without awakening herself then wow.
> 
> She must be insanely strong if she could match that kind of power.



...I never thought about it like that. That is really something.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Miata's performance doesn't back up her being stronger than Alicia's and Beth's full power. You don't almost defeat Riful and get beaten by Agatha... 

I've always thought Miata was strong enough and unique enough to help fight Prissy though. Hell, it's probably at the start of this thread... somewhere.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I can't remember this, and being an Isley fan who thinks he's stronger than every other AO (except maybe Alicia...) I'm sure I would. But yeah, it was because of Priscilla that Riful developed her cute 'lil rape-complex.
> 
> I'm not even sure if the Priscilla-looking statue _is_ Priscilla, tbh. I get the impression that the cocoon is simply changing to her appearance. Maybe she's winning the struggle inside?



I would have to go back and read that chapter again to confirm but I can definitely remember something along those lines being said or maybe it was that even if she won she would end up in a similar state to Isley. I don't know. It was also because of Priscilla that Riful developed her 'lil heart-ache complex.

We shall have to wait and see I suppose (for a whole month).

In the meantime as a fellow fan of Isley and to kill some time


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure Rimuto didn't factor Alicia's and Beth's Awakened Forms into his thoughts when he said that. And besides, Alicia and Beth were never powerhouses in their base form anyway. Galatea told Clare while in Riful's lair that she had the most Youki of the single-digits.


A couple of things here. I don't know how much stock you put into them, but the stats given by the databooks her stats (if you don't count Leadership) are collectively higher than any other - including Teresa. 

Also, Galatea said the strength boost she gets from releasing her Yoki is greater than anyone else in her generation. Taken in context (her sword in Dauf's mouth which she then shredded through) and her muscular appearance, I think she meant actual physical strength. Additionally, she says "I am told that the strength boost is the greatest..." (that's summarized of course). She didn't even know for certain that her Yoki reserves were greater than the other warriors, especially Alicia and Beth whom she had never seen before.



> Miata's performance doesn't back up her being stronger than Alicia's and Beth's full power. You don't almost defeat Riful and get beaten by Agatha...


Oh, me neither. I just thought it was something interesting. But in her defense, she wasn't fighting Agatha. She was fighting Galatea and Agatha took a bunch of cheap shots that Miata didn't notice in her "Berserk" state-of-mind. By the time she noticed the wounds, it was too late. 

As for the general topic being discussed, I don't think hurting Priscilla is much of a feat. She is the ultimate tank and as such she is reckless in battle.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Those delicious buttocks.


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2012)

Someone plz PM me a link to the Scantalation when it gets released? :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

You're right, I don't take Databooks as anything but secondary-canon. I've had a bunch of arguments in the Bleach section about this... it's really a case of personal perspective. Canon is actually much more subjective than you would think. 

It would make sense for Galatea to be so high. She is literally the perfect Claymore; almost angelic. And it's always been established that Teresa's Youki perception was what made her a freaking God.

Youki, Yoma energy, Yoma power - whatever. It's a boost to _all_ statistics. It amplified Galatea's strength _and_ other things in that scenario, but _only_ her strength was required and duly emphasised.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Someone plz PM me a link to the Scantalation when it gets released? :33



The translated one? Sure. I have no life so I'll probably see it first.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

> And it's always been established that Teresa's Youki perception was what made her a freaking God.


No, that's what the Warriors of her generation thought. It was her insane amount of Yoki (which should easily dwarf Priscilla's when fully released) and immense skill in combat that made her so powerful. Her Perception was just the cherry on top, he fight against Priscilla (both released and unreleased) demonstrate that in full. 



> It's a boost to all statistics. It amplified Galatea's strength and other things in that scenario, but only her strength was required and duly emphasised


Regardless, it doesn't change the fact that she had merely been told that her strength boost was the greatest. She hadn't confirmed it for herself, especially against Alicia and Beth (who are the ones that matter - I don't doubt her boost was bigger than the other 44 warriors) because she had not yet encountered them.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

That's true. Irene's explanation being utterly contradicted by Teresa several pages later has always... 

You're using a single translation for Galatea's words, I think. I'll dig out my volumes and see what it says. Our translations clashing doesn't make this ''strength boost phenomena'' correct.

She had been _told?_ _What?_ You're extrapolating here; providing theory. Unless its stated and once again, translation issues may occur. It's perfectly possible for Galatea to have said her strength _or_ her Youki in general was the greatest and for her statement to be a generalisation, without knowing Alicia's and Beth's.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

What source is that scan from? Because one Internet scan does not = outright canon. Even my volumes aren't, and I think they differ.

Stats being Databooks...? 

Looking at it from the manga, then I've always thought of Alicia and Beth having their position due to their Soul-Link ability. Their base feats are nothing impressive, but they may have had more to show...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I can't remember Noel or any of Teresa's would be executioners managing to hit Priscilla at all nor can I remember any damage being caused to Priscilla at that point. Isley is an Abyssal one, likely the strongest one to date if you take him beating Luciela and Riful not liking her chances against even a severely weakened Isley. Beth fought human form Priscilla not awakened form Priscilla, neither did Clare if I remember right.


Isley was stated to have higher Youki then Riful as well he was definitely strongest out of the abyssal ones imo.

Link removed

Shame he had such horrible regeneration though 7 years and he still wasn't fully healed from fighting against Priscilla.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Isley was stated to have equal Youki to Riful, _possibly_ more, in my sources.

Again, come on guys, let's use our heads here! One Internet scan does not = outright canon. You do realise how translation errors are common because translating is not an exact Science?

I do think he is the strongest though. But the gap between the Power Trio is very small.


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd have to plug in my external to get the version with the best trans I have but this is an online one (which kindly omits who translated it in the reader, gah)

Link removed

imho, given the panel you could read increase in "power" as referring to either physical strength or overall yoki power, the muscles  hint to strength but there are also those lines indicating the sudden release of an enormous amount of yoki... If you ask me the point is neither here nor there since at the time Yagi maybe had not yet developed the specifics of releasing and the changes it brings in so much detail - I would guess in that scene he emphasized that simply to make it quite clear that number #3, the strongest warrior introduced so far in the story had an enormous ability: sensing, manipulation, intellect, regenerative power, stamina and ATOP of that considerable offensive power for a defense type - which all paled in comparison to Dauff's brute force and in turn was yet again dwarfed by Riful ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Pretty much what Haegar said.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

> Awakened Alicia isn't related to our debate. I've said how she was going to beat Riful, but we're discussing them in base, so... null point once again.
> 
> But, actually, let me address it: So Awakened Alicia giving Riful the beat down, even though Alicia's Awakened Form is her main ability (hence why she Awakens straight away pre-skip, against Riful and against Priscilla... ) and her form is tailored against Riful (very nimble, small and has chainsaws against Riful's durability) means something for her base statistics?
> 
> No it doesn't; stop this fallacious reasoning. Alicia's and Beth's feats while in base aren't anything amazing. They never have been and courtesy of Priscilla, they never will be. They are two unorthodox research experiments who were trained to fight Creatures of the Abyss and have been showed time and time again, to be perfect Awakened Being hunters. Because this is what they are specifically designed for.


It is entirely related. If Alicia was really nothing special in her base form, she wouldn't stand a chance against Riful in her Awakened form. In order for her to fight and defeat an Abyssal One on equal ground she must herself have the power of an Abyssal One. For that to be true, she must have the strength of a proper No. 1 in her base form. I don't see how you can argue differently. The ability to Awaken is nothing against someone like Riful if you don't have the strength to do anything to her while Awakened - Alicia clearly did. And it was more than just her Awakened ability that makes her so powerful - her speed and strength were more than a match for Riful.



> And because their Soul-Link is an ability, I believe this is what gave them their rank. Not amazing base statistics like you can't prove.


Nor can you prove that she didn't have superior base skills. So I'll concur that we must agree to disagree.


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

ah anyways, we got derailed from the current chapter quite a bit. 

let's just


er..move on


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2012)

having said that I'll leave the battlefield to you and...

er... move on:


cheers


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> It is entirely related. *If Alicia was really nothing special in her base form, she wouldn't stand a chance against Riful in her Awakened form.*



Dude, just stop this already. Or prove it, which you've failed to do.

Alicia (and Beth, perhaps) don't have chainsaws in their base form. Chainsaws that allowed them to cut through Riful's tough tentacles like they were paper - tentacles that act as Riful's main form of offence and defence.



> In order for the fight and defeat an Abyssal One on equal ground she must herself have the power of an Abyssal One.



Which she has when she Awakened. See: Alicia stomping Riful.



> For that to be true, she must have the strength of a proper No. 1 in her base form.



Your making shit up again; acting like it must be necessarily true. 



> I don't see how you can argue differently.



I don't make shit up. I look at feats. I used arguments constructed on an established basis of manga canon.



> The ability to Awaken is nothing against someone like Riful if you don't have the strength to do anything to her while Awakened - Alicia clearly did.



This makes no fucking sense, but from what I can understand, you're purposefully underating Alicia's Awakened Form for your argument's sake. Which is_ asinine_, seeing how Alicia's method of combat is to Awaken immediately (proven _every_ time she fights with Beth... ) because her Awakened Form grants her abilities and speed her base form simply lacks.



> Nor can you prove that she didn't have superior base skills. So I'll concur that we must agree to disagree.



I don't need to prove jack shit. You're making the claim of her having the skills, and because you're making the claim, you are required to prove it via the Burden of Proof fallacy.



I am perfectly within my rights as a debater to sit back and claim Alicia and Beth _don't_ have superior base statistics because they have _never_ shown them. The lack of evidence sides with me, whereas you are required to prove your claim, which is positive.

If you can't bring any proof to the table (which I know for a fact _you can't_), then just give up.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Debates like these actually corrode my enjoyment of manga (hence why I'd never dream of doing it for something like Berserk), so I'll be going to sleep in Britain-land because it's almost light again.

I'll rep you all if you want, tomorrow. :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I don't need to prove jack shit. You're making the claim of her having the skills, and because you're making the claim, you are required to prove it via the Burden of Proof fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Because if you go back a few pages you'll find this little gem:



Darkstar said:


> Looking at it from the manga, then I've always thought of Alicia and Beth having their position due to their Soul-Link ability. Their base feats are nothing impressive, but they may have had more to show...



That is the post that started the debate on whether or not Alicia and Beth are actually No. 1 ranked in power in base form and it just so happens to be your post. Who does that put the burden or proof on? 

Regardless of who that burden is on (which IMO is just an excuse for people who have no evidence to back up their claims), I'm the only one who's provided actual manga evidence. You've done nothing but provide a rather useless and condescending Wikipedia link.



> Which she has when she Awakened. See: Alicia stomping Riful.


This is the only other thing in your post I have any interest in responding to since everything else is either an angry rant I've already provided evidence (and common sense arguments) to the contrary or just plain bullshit. 

Where exactly do you think all that power comes from then? By your logic, an Awakened Yuma would defeat Riful. Every single extra-special Awakened Being/Abyssal One that we've encountered had been just as extra-special in their base forms - Priscilla, the ZAOS, etc. Why does Alicia have the exception of going from what you call "nothing special" to someone who can handedly defeat an Abyssal One? To be clear, I don't really care to hear your response since it will just be arrogant shit like the rest of your comments in this debate.

I'll also be making my exit, it's movie time!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

I typed out all of that, for this shitty little reply which skirts around my points?

Well, Alicia and Beth _may_ have had more to show. I never denied it, but ultimately speaking, it's on _you_ to prove it. Which your aforementioned shitty little reply didn't do.



> I don't really care to hear your response since it will just be *arrogant shit* like the rest of your comments in this debate.



You mean arrogant _and_ valid shit?

And k, bro, concession accepted.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I typed out all of that, for this shitty little reply which skirts around my points?



Oh, you're one of those types who needs the last word? Okay you can have it


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Not really, that's irrelevant. Or is this _another_ fallacy of yours? I'm countering your points, asking you to prove (synonym: _support_) what you're saying.

Which you _can't_... 

Glorious, isn't it? Even Pimp Griffith agrees with me.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> ah anyways, we got derailed from the current chapter quite a bit.
> 
> let's just
> 
> ...



WHAT IS THIS???????


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2012)

so what i am getting out of this debate is

if galatea's boost ist +100 and her base strength is 50 she'd get 150 at the end

alicia and beth have a base strength of 100 and boost another 60 so a total of 160

in the end alicia and beth would beat the crap out of galatea cause their total in the end is still more than galatea with her boost


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

So is this _ecchi_?  I keep hearing about it. Is it ongoing still? Main character isn't human?


----------



## aegon (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought that Galatea meant that her ratio is higher than that of the other claymores. For example:

galatea physical power at 0% of youki release: 100
galatea physical power at 50% of youki release: 220

standard claymore physical power at 0% of youki release: 100
standard claymore physical power at 50% of youki release: 200

and so on for the other abilities.

For alicia, I'm almost sure that her ratio was inferior to galatea, but she was able to release the 100% of her youki, and we know that the statistics increments don't go linearly with youki release but probably exponentialy. So it was something like this if we consider that they had the same phisical strenght at 0% of youki release:

galatea physical power at 80% of youki release(she cannot go higher otherwise she awakens): 350
alicia physical power at 100% of youki release: 600

same thing goes for the other statistics. So alicia is stronger than galatea at the maximum of their respective abilities.

While clare is something like:
clare physical power at 0% of youki release: 30
clare physical power at 80% of youki release: 200
clare physical power at 90% of youki release: 400

IHMO as clare goes near the 100% she should reach awakened Teresa's power so: 
clare abilities at 100% of youki release: +∞


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

you're still hung up on that? gah, think I should just roll over back into bed 

on a sidenote, gernot has already finished the translation, there might still be some minor changes and then there's typeset but unless goral is very short on time I definitely expect it to be out within the day, (even though I haven't expressly heard that as such yet)


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 2, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Isley was stated to have higher Youki then Riful as well he was definitely strongest out of the abyssal ones imo.
> 
> Blitzed by Mayuri
> 
> Shame he had such horrible regeneration though 7 years and he still wasn't fully healed from fighting against Priscilla.



It wasn't Priscilla he wasn't fully healed from his fight against. It was those damn Abyssal Feeders attacking him constantly throughout the seven year time skip.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 2, 2012)

Boy that was fast work!  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee OCTAVIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

she's the bomb eh? 

concerning Octavia I goggled around a bit after reading gernot's TN, and seems there is a sex position referred to a bucking bronco as well as the bull riding or mechanical machines for such being referred to as bucking bronco: 



[YOUTUBE]aOGa1tN8y04[/YOUTUBE]

My hunch here is that Yagi went for both the innuendo and a cool tech, she might be able to perform a grappling move with which she mounts and rides her opponent to then kill them stabbing down from above with the tip of the blade. I think that would be very cool and I would like to practice with her without her doing the stabbing 


1) the stuff Gaak provides on p28: I overlooked this before, but taking into account the round shape and the trans suggesting Miria specifically asked for something that she knew to be in Rabona, I expect these to be shields made out of the same alloy as the claymores - Miria might have learned something about the history of Rabona during her research of the ORG, undoubtedly with Rabona's central location there is a chance the ORG was involved in something here back in the day, too, the shields might be remnants of that time. If my hunch is true, this would be a perfect tool for ghosts normally too low level to even survive just ONE attack by prissy to get a fighting chance, a claymore alloy shield would be perfect to block her "stabbing fingers" ... this would point to a battle royal incoming ^^


----------



## Oceania (Jul 2, 2012)

what? also new chapter mean new color panels right? where are they? where where where where where.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> she's the bomb eh?
> 
> concerning Octavia I goggled around a bit after reading gernot's TN, and seems there is a sex position referred to a bucking bronco as well as the bull riding or mechanical machines for such being referred to as bucking bronco:
> 
> ...



Come to think of it that makes sense since I was stumped for trying to figure out what Sid was talking about. Octavia's nickname is wild Horse so I assume her awakened form will be some sort of horse form though I imagine it will be brightly colored in contrast to Isley's black horse form. Can't wait for Chronos to use his awakened form, high ranking males have the best awakened forms bar none. I mean look at Rigaldo and Isley.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 2, 2012)

New chap was nice, nice to see other male gen warriors


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> what? also new chapter mean new color panels right? where are they? where where where where where.


TSS had one color panel and I assume Goral had the decency not to "steal" it for the MIB release ... surely some more will pop up soon though 



Adamant soul said:


> Come to think of it that makes sense since I was stumped for trying to figure out what Sid was talking about. Octavia's nickname is wild Horse so I assume her awakened form will be some sort of horse form though I imagine it will be brightly colored in contrast to Isley's black horse form. Can't wait for Chronos to use his awakened form, high ranking males have the best awakened forms bar none. I mean look at Rigaldo and Isley.


I came to that speculation as gernot's trans kindly pointed out it could mean either wild horse, crazy horse or bucking horse, there was a TN under the panel... thing is, her name should refer to her original technique as unawakened single digit, surely her awakened form might reflect that somehow but I was more considering what her style in human form with a blade was like... I think crazily riding an AB to death rodeo style would be quite the badass feat  , specially with her huge rack jiggling all over the place in the process 
Well, just a hunch and my sentiments of what would be a cool new technique for a single digit...doubt we will see her wield a claymore again but hopefully she changes form at some point and we can glean something from that ...



Dr.Douchebag said:


> New chap was nice, nice to see other male gen warriors


I think one of the, if not THE best chapter in about half a year plot-wise ... I like the introduction of these old veterans still hanging around a lot...

edit: btw IF there should be a v2 with some minor changes it will probably take till tomorrow so might as well go with the ddl for now instead of reader ...


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> So is this _ecchi_?  I keep hearing about it. Is it ongoing still? Main character isn't human?



There's lots of monster (as in an actual monster, not big) tits but I wouldn't say it's ecchi. Yes, it  is still ongoing and no, the main character is not completely human.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 2, 2012)

One chapter and you guys discussed for 7 pages or so (granted, most of it were pics and a discussion which had nothing to do with the chapter itself, but still... ).

As you guys have already said, this set-up will lead to one hell of a battle and those Awakened Beings are just spicing it up a bit 

Can?t wait for everything to unfold, but damn, now I?ll have to wait one month for every new chapter :/


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

@ WSK: clearly you have not yet read true ecchi 
seriously, compared to stuff like Tenjou Tenge, Ikkitousen, Freezing or even a lot of other much less smexed up stuff Claymore is NOT ecchi, also, it does not deserve to be rated on something such as this alone... the charcters are well drawn and Yagi sometimes does service angles but "ecchi"? no way 
there is beauty in claymore but not mere ecchi 



BlueDemon said:


> As you guys have already said, this set-up will lead to one hell of a battle and those Awakened Beings are just spicing it up a bit



if some of them should survive the spectacle they might be good for a lot more than "spycing up the tension" on the outcome of the fight: I admit it is a tad early to speculate this but let's assume for a moment that compared to little sadists like Riful they are more "humane" and have a less damaged psyche than your average AB and that is the reason why they excluded themselves from the struggles of the past, say like an Irene decission of retreat on the AB side ... it need not be all of them are like this just one or two maybe... If such were true there would be quite some potential for co-existence (well if it weren't for the gut-eating part ) - but seriously, I still see all the fab four as by now being much closer to AB physically than to standard warrior with their half-awakend state - it remains to be seen how they retain their sanity in the long run with the sacrifices they might have to make to see this endevour through. I wonder if some of these ABs might be "reasonable" enough to work with, maybe a tad longer than just for the fight ... 

but as I said, atm very farfetched ...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 2, 2012)

Hehe, though some guys have dropped Freeezing (the anime though) because of the violence against women...guess the ecchiness was enough for them


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

^yeah I found the sadism hard to bear in part but my favor for boobs overruled that sometimes bitter aftertaste 

edit: though guess that was in part also cause the plot was lacking, or one had at least the feeling in kinda fell apart was all over the place, so it seemed all it was was boobs and blood :/ Itkinda got slightly better again after the lab arc ended, though I haven't read the latest chaps yet ...


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2012)

pizzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



yeah i had to spam like that 


Octavia looks hot 

but why wasn't raki with the warriors to look at priscilla? he'd know it was priscilla


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to agree Octavia is hot 
Though she wont look so good when she uses her awakened form


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> @ WSK: clearly you have not yet read true ecchi
> seriously, compared to stuff like Tenjou Tenge, Ikkitousen, Freezing or even a lot of other much less smexed up stuff Claymore is NOT ecchi,



...



White Silver King said:


> There's lots of monster (as in an actual monster, not big) tits *but I wouldn't say it's ecchi*. Yes, it  is still ongoing and no, the main character is not completely human.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 2, 2012)

Ships are awesome!


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I have to agree Octavia is hot
> Though she wont look so good when she uses her awakened form



she's suppose to be a 'wild' horse  

isley was a horse, just imagine a female horse


----------



## Tangible (Jul 2, 2012)

The awakened ones coming out of nowhere felt a little..rushed. But it was so good to get some plot movement.

Priscilla is the first one out of the egg eh? I feel like Clare is going to emerge at some clutch time. Who knows.

Good chapter


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> she's suppose to be a 'wild' horse
> 
> isley was a horse, just imagine a female horse



Isley wasn't a horse. He was a motherfuckin' stallion


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> ...



oh my, baka me XD


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2012)

I presume Clare will come out half naked with a scary face and shit.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 2, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Isley wasn't a horse. He was a motherfuckin' stallion



A stallion with homing arrows and a badass attitude.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> There's lots of monster (as in an actual monster, not big) tits but I wouldn't say it's ecchi. Yes, it  is still ongoing and no, the main character is not completely human.


Oh, thanks for the answers.  It still sounds interesting with the power levels and all. Must be quite successful to go on this long. I've just caught up with Ubel Blatt, so I feel kind of empty. Might give this a shot some day.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> she's suppose to be a 'wild' horse
> 
> isley was a horse, just imagine a female horse



yep. More than likely Yagi will give Octavia (hopefully) a unique form as well as giving Chronos a great one too. I hope they have great forms like Isley and Riful  had.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> she's suppose to be a 'wild' horse
> 
> isley was a horse, just imagine a female horse



Stop the bestiality. 

I'm guessing she'll be a female lancer in centaur form.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 2, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Stop the bestiality.
> 
> I'm guessing she'll be a female lancer in centaur form.



This.

Lovely half lady/ horse!!!!! Octavia... wild horse? uh ohh she might be a centaur berserker.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 2, 2012)

I got bored... and in a convo on Animesuki someone mentioned they didn't see Octivia's hair color as brown as Fantasy colored it. I tended to agree and recolored blonde (a pretty light shade, mainly since that was the first recoloring that seemed to work with the shading I found and since it was lighter than Miria's whom due to the anime is typically seen as having a more orangy blonde hair color)

I posted that I agreed but didn't mind since it was artist prerogative (and lets face it a. Fantasy could have just been bored with all the blonde in the series or b. thought that she was an awakened she could have a non blonde hair color since she's no longer a Claymore... and then I proclaimed I could always recolor it since I knew how to use photoshop (Got a bit cocky there I did ). 

exact words where 


> Agreed, I personally see her as a blonde... I'm sure the artist was just bored of blonde after tons of past claymore colorings. Can't blame the artist for that, artists need passion to an artwork to commit that much time into making it... so if I'm stuck with brown hair for that reason I can live with it. Plus I'm good enough in photoshop to recoloring it (though don't expect it to be amazing, since converting colors is never as good as coloring them right the first time)



^That 'right' is of course subjective...  it's art after all. It wasn't meant as an insult. Just that converting a dark color into a light color can be hard, so it only comes out truly great if done from scratch and not a recoloring relying on someone else's tones and shading.

After posting that I decided to put my money where my mouth was... so I recolored recolored Octivia's hair color to blonde (Edit now 2 other shades too).

What color do you see Octivia's natural hair color as being?

A) Light Blonde


B) Darker Blonde


C) Sandyish Brown


D) Lightish Brown (Fantasy's original color choice)



Now the question is do you all like it and/or see her natural color as that color/shade of blonde? Do you think her hair color is a bit darker (or different shade of blonde)? What Fantasy colored in the first place is how you see her (or lighter/darker shade of bown)? or something else?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

The light one looks best to me.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 2, 2012)

Current Poll results to hair color of Octivia between animesuki, mangahelpers, and narutoforums (three places I posted this question)
A) 3
B) 0
C) 0
D) 1

-----

Found new coloring... this one of Chronos


----------



## haegar (Jul 3, 2012)

B would do fine, I took issue with the original coloring as I feel a darker shade makes her resemble Riful's character design too much as facial features and hair[/] (edit: ears) are not that different. While a light blond fits her hairstyle well I think we have had enough white blondes so I go with B


----------



## Ryus (Jul 3, 2012)

Current Poll results to hair color of Octivia between animesuki, mangahelpers, and narutoforums (three places I posted this question)
A) 3
B) 1
C) 0
D) 1


---------



*Spoiler*: _carried over convo from AS... deals with size of island based on the ship speed vs walk speed speculation._ 







Excelion said:


> What I took away from this chapter is that 'ships are awesome' :heh:





Ryus said:


> With the kinda attitude Helen had towards ships I was rather surprised any of them knew how to sail. So how did they make such good time again? :heh:





creb said:


> I assumed they chartered a boat, rather than sail one themselves. :/ Though the explicit mention of exact days to travel from point A to point B makes my head spin in all sorts of the wrong way when trying to extrapolate and fit to past events in this manga. :heh:



Raki said both the ship and harbor where well hidden, so we can take that to mean they where not there for general people to charter rides one. Plus Miria would have killed any MiB crew, so logically they sailed there themselves. 

I hear yeah on things making sense on the A to B... first off we have no idea on the ships "hull speed" nor it's sail designs. Plus weather is a factor. Simply put they could make over 300 km (~200 miles) a day weather/currents favoring and an pretty good sailing ship or they could make 0 km/miles if the weather was against them (actually negative miles if it was really bad). So this island could potentially be HUGE or tiny. If they had a ship with an overall speed of 4.5 knots an hour they could travel a thousand nautical miles in 10 days, if 6 knots an hour about 1300 Nautical miles. Some ships can travel far faster with sails than 6 knots an hour, some doubling that (I know of slower designs of the 1700s+ could do 11.5 knots and faster ones at least 15 knots). 

Now walking a human does about 4mph in 24 hours that's 96 miles (that's miles not nautical miles)... but Claymore's aren't human so maybe they could do more but at the very least they just wouldn't need to rest like us. So lets keep it simple and say they can travel at human speed for 3 day stretches but not any faster since they have to account for bad terrain too. Lets say they take an 8 hour break ever third day which means they get 9 days of really traveling... that adds up to 864 miles in 10 days. Now to be fair they said they got there twice as fast but it only took them 10 days, so we can assume the ship was doing something more like 9 knots since even the slowest ship equaled this walking distance with the 4.5 knot example in 10 days. 

However now we run into the problem... a ship traveling at 9 knots for 10 days straight does over 2000 nautical miles... meaning it's almost the same distance from New York to Los Angeles. So Huston we have a problem... this isn't an island but a bloody continent.

_So for this to really work_
a) Claymore must travel slower then I stipulated (maybe they need more rest and Clare was just really pushing it in the first ch)
b) There ships must also travel slower than stipulated and therefore not quite at later level of sailing tech. 

or

c) They also walked a great distance from the ships landing port on the shore to the center of the island... then likely Raki's human requirements slowed them down a bit which is really what ate up most of there time of those 10 days. So the ship could have done 15 knots for all we know. Though page 1 made this seem less likely since it appeared they just walked over a hill from the ocean and where at the holy city

Britain is only about 600 miles long and Japan about 700 with only the main island or about 1,200 with all of them, for reference.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2012)

You know what I tend to go with the light blonde look for her. IDK why, it just seems to fit with me. Is it just her dress or is Octavia really big in the boob area?


----------



## haegar (Jul 3, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Is it just her dress or is Octavia really big in the boob area?


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Stop the bestiality.
> 
> I'm guessing she'll be a female lancer in centaur form.



you mean a wild horse like this 
*Spoiler*: __ 







ain't hot?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 3, 2012)

^lol which manga is that from?


----------



## haegar (Jul 3, 2012)

^ hehe. bestiality has nothing of interest to me but for her I might make the exception from the rule, please do tell what's it from?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 3, 2012)

Light blonde looks best on Octavia.

A) please, Ryus.



Muk said:


> you mean a wild horse like this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Aaah, screw it.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2012)

haegar said:


>



ok so which claymore is gonna sub in for Mariya and do that to octavia?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2012)

Muk said:


> you mean a wild horse like this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haegar (Jul 3, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> ok so which claymore is gonna sub in for Mariya and do that to octavia?



Helen could do that sleazy/evil/baka/snickering smile quite well I think ...

Galatea surprisingly doing it and suffering retaliation in kind would be even better - especially if their little skirmish ends in happily snogging all over the place:


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

she looks like chibi claire in that last one O:


----------



## haegar (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm hoping miu/clafan1 who does these claymore humor book comics might be willing to pimp this up as I totally CANNOT DRAW AT ALL, but oh well, here goes:


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Debates all up in the Claymore thread? What is this sorcery?

Skimming over the chapter, it looks brimming with potential so that must be it.



Hiko Seijurou said:


> So is this _ecchi_?



It's occasionally suggestive (there's a nudist enemy), but I wouldn't call it that at all.



> I keep hearing about it. Is it ongoing still?



Yes.



> Main character isn't human?



Human turned hybrid.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 3, 2012)

Who wants Clare to come out, Raki to hug her and them two get down to some sexy lovin'? :ho


----------



## Tryke (Jul 3, 2012)

Light blonde seems to fit that hairstyle best.  The lack of shading by yagi also suggests a lighter hair color.  Clarice has brown hair and so it is shaded darker in black/white.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

Ryus said:


> I got bored... and in a convo on Animesuki someone mentioned they didn't see Octivia's hair color as brown as Fantasy colored it. I tended to agree and recolored blonde (a pretty light shade, mainly since that was the first recoloring that seemed to work with the shading I found and since it was lighter than Miria's whom due to the anime is typically seen as having a more orangy blonde hair color)
> 
> I posted that I agreed but didn't mind since it was artist prerogative (and lets face it a. Fantasy could have just been bored with all the blonde in the series or b. thought that she was an awakened she could have a non blonde hair color since she's no longer a Claymore... and then I proclaimed I could always recolor it since I knew how to use photoshop (Got a bit cocky there I did ).
> 
> ...



try complete black 

let's see if black fits her style


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2012)

Tryke said:


> Light blonde seems to fit that hairstyle best.  The lack of shading by yagi also suggests a lighter hair color.  Clarice has brown hair and so it is shaded darker in black/white.



I would have to agree with this, if her hair was darker yagi would've shaded her hair more. I would say she is light blond, but not too blonde.



@Haegar: Yep Helen has the personality for it, remember though there is ONE HUGE difference between Mariya and Helen.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Jul 5, 2012)

you think? let's get pro-active than:


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2012)

well now that Cassandra has kicked into , I wonder what Chronos, Lex and Octavia's plan of action will be? 


Surely two male generation #4, #6, former #2 female and various other high single digets can deal with an AO?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 5, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> well now that Cassandra has kicked into , I wonder what Chronos, Lex and Octavia's plan of action will be?
> 
> 
> Surely two male generation #4, #6, former #2 female and various other high single digets can deal with an AO?



They said they?ll only be spectators, so I don?t really think they?ll do anything for a while...
But perhaps they?ll be the ones to kill Rubel and the other MiB...or not. Dunno how this?ll turn out, tbh.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 5, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> well now that Cassandra has kicked into , I wonder what Chronos, Lex and Octavia's plan of action will be?



They'll send Lex out to find a villager who just ate some popcorn... then snack on that villager as everyone else works out there problems.

As to taking on an AO wouldnt bet on it, Rigardo was defeated without even seeing Isley's AB form. So what good would only a #2 - #6 do... now if we where counting 50 high ranking ABs maybe.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2012)

Ryus said:


> They'll send Lex out to find a villager who just ate some popcorn... then snack on that villager as everyone else works out there problems.
> 
> As to taking on an AO wouldnt bet on it, Rigardo was defeated without even seeing Isley's AB form. So what good would only a #2 - #6 do... now if we where counting 50 high ranking ABs maybe.



The plan is to get Cassandra to attack Priscilla after freeing Clare.  Such as it is.  And the way Miria spoke, she doubted they'd actually be able to escape whatever came about.  If Octavia and the others saw the danger and saw that their only chance at survival was Cassandra and whatever else, they may pitch in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2012)

Did ya hear about the warrior that got her left arm and left leg cut off?

Thats ok she is al*right* now!


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Did ya hear about the warrior that got her left arm and left leg cut off?
> 
> Thats ok she is al*right* now!



Horrible joke and you should feel bad for posting it.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 5, 2012)

Wesley said:


> The plan is to get Cassandra to attack Priscilla after freeing Clare.  Such as it is.  And the way Miria spoke, she doubted they'd actually be able to escape whatever came about.  If Octavia and the others saw the danger and saw that their only chance at survival was Cassandra and whatever else, they may pitch in.


What part of it (just sitting back and watching) being the ABs plan didnt you get... I never said it was a good plan, just the current plan. 


VastoLorDae said:


> Did ya hear about the warrior that got her left arm and left leg cut off?
> Thats ok she is al*right* now



Glad she's ok after she got c*left*ed 

I supposed she's just glad they *left*most of her intact.

I wonder if Clare stole what was *left*over of her. Then again she's not really a *left*est, but she is always looking for a hand to show her the *right * way to use a sword. Be warned random warrior Clare is always in the market for an upgrade...  and a better sense of humor


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 5, 2012)

Are you German, Ryus?

Dat humour.. 

We should do a poll in how long we think it will take Pris will get out of the destroyer mass.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Horrible joke and you should feel bad for posting it.





Zoidberg huh? alright Ill take it.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 5, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Are you German, Ryus?
> 
> Dat humour..
> 
> We should do a poll in how long we think it will take Pris will get out of the destroyer mass.



My ancestory about 2% German... the humor is the Brit in me mixing with the Irish and French coming out to a cluster f*** sense of humor (I'm about 30% each, sometimes its a wonder I was ever born).

Anyways I bet Priscilla makes it out of the blob in <6-7 days plot wise. Feels like a safe bet


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

I think
Maris returns posting to the thread
then Claire kills pris 
then we celebrate
THAT MARIS RETURNED


----------



## Ryus (Jul 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I think
> *Maris returns posting to the thread*
> then Claire kills pris
> then we celebrate
> THAT MARIS RETURNED



Prays to Teresa that this comes to pass :33


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


>



Please, this thread has survived post prunings, old guard exodus, Tazmo reboots and cancellation scares already.

It'll do fine for a while yet.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Please, this thread has survived post prunings, old guard exodus, Tazmo reboots and cancellation scares already.
> 
> It'll do fine for a while yet.



Its toughness is quite admarable.

just waiting is 

Here is to dragons comming and kiil them all.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2012)

it's barely been a week since the chapter and we are already back to agonizing? :rofl


----------



## Oceania (Jul 6, 2012)

Muk said:


> it's barely been a week since the chapter and we are already back to agonizing? :rofl



Maybe. 


I wonder what special ability Octavia has in her awakend arsenal?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2012)

Muk said:


> it's barely been a week since the chapter and we are already back to agonizing? :rofl



Should?ve taken longer to catch up with you guys


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryus said:


> What part of it (just sitting back and watching) being the ABs plan didnt you get... I never said it was a good plan, just the current plan.



I meant to imply that if the ABs became involved, they wouldn't necessarily be useless if things work out like Miria hopes.  That Cassandra and Priscilla end up fighting.  If everyone in and around Rabona helped, they might stand a chance even expecting casualities.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 
> *I wonder what special ability Octavia has in her awakend arsenal?*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2012)

All of that shit Clare went to suppress Priscilla and the Twin sister apocalypse thing and Priscilla is almost out of it already?

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 6, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All of that shit Clare went to suppress Priscilla and the Twin sister apocalypse thing and Priscilla is almost out of it already?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.



Yeah I know its quite annoying.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Yeah I know its quite annoying.



Well, that?s Priscilla?s body, but who is it really?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 6, 2012)

Aybody else surprised that the AB's didn't try to go after the people of Rabona when they left?

It' not like they wouldn't have had time,considering that the freak AB monster is still like 3-5 days away.Not hungrey guyz?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Aybody else surprised that the AB's didn't try to go after the people of Rabona when they left?
> 
> It' not like they wouldn't have had time,considering that the freak AB monster is still like 3-5 days away.Not hungrey guyz?



Well, Galatea was nearby.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 6, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, that?s Priscilla?s body, but who is it really?



ARE you speculating that Clare has posessed Prissy's body? I think that what you are saying.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 6, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> ARE you speculating that Clare has posessed Prissy's body? I think that what you are saying.



The both of them in one body eh?
What a convient excuse for Raki to smex up both the girls in his life at once eh


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jul 6, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Well, Galatea was nearby.



The Ghosts >>>>>>> Galatea

And Miria plainly said that taking all of the AB's who are single digit claymores on at once would be simlarly hard to fighting the new superharged Abyssal one.

Galatea,Clarice,and Miata would have been eaten for lunch if they all got serious


----------



## haegar (Jul 7, 2012)

^true, and that regardless of Galatea's high experience and Miata's high potential. I think the ABs are holding back as they know the warriors who destroyed the ORG are intending to protect the humans - as it is their plan to sit out whatever is coming up on the sidelines they do not (yet?) want to make an enemy of the Ghosts - It seems they want to survive, and while Miria acknowledged the AB pack is a potential danger to the Ghosts due to their power level and experience, the same is true vice versa, they couldn't possibly face the Ghosts without suffering some substantial losses as well - as Chronos mentioned they have collected intel they know Galatea & Co are with the Ghosts so they are not pissing them off by feeding ...besides, beings of their powerlevel probably can go without a snack for some time...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm guessing Dietrich and Anastasia are with the young Claymore recruits in Sutafu? They won't become relevant again?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 7, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> ARE you speculating that Clare has posessed Prissy's body? I think that what you are saying.



Well, it is a possibility. Could be a whole new conciousness, waiting to be brought on the right path by Raki again (and well, let Clare be dominant )



spankdatbitch said:


> The both of them in one body eh?
> What a convient excuse for Raki to smex up both the girls in his life at once eh



That could end up pretty bloody... 



Darkstar said:


> So I'm guessing Dietrich and Anastasia are with the young Claymore recruits in Sutafu? They won't become relevant again?



Hmm, the ones who stayed back could be some kind of "ace" when the Ghosts are in trouble later ( with 3 factions things could get pretty crazy...).

And all of them could be relevant if there were to be a Mainland Arc later on ( those AB might flee towards the main continent or something - but I doubt that tbh...)


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 7, 2012)

If Dietrich jumps high enough, her Sky-sword ability could kill even Priscilla herself.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 7, 2012)

Claymore needs more drunken Helen.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 7, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> Claymore needs more drunken Helen.



I don't think Clare would like drunken Helen around Raki.


----------



## haegar (Jul 8, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> Claymore needs more drunken Helen.


----------



## Fran (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah the old brigade will remember bootleg and her amazing claymore fanarts.

The new Iphone 5 Sponsored by Claymore


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 8, 2012)

Bootleg stopped making fanart years ago, when Agatha showed up.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Bootleg stopped making fanart years ago, when Agatha showed up.



that's a darn shame, I enjoyed those fanarts.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 8, 2012)

Fran said:


> Ah the old brigade will remember bootleg and her amazing claymore fanarts.
> 
> The new Iphone 5 Sponsored by Claymore



I liked the one where Jerkface Clare scalped someone to have luxurious long hair herself.



Darkstar said:


> Bootleg stopped making fanart years ago, when Agatha showed up.



It's been this long?

ld


----------



## haegar (Jul 8, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> I liked the one where Jerkface Clare scalped someone to have luxurious long hair herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 9, 2012)

Ain't like that a Claymore, just to keep a Abyssal one waiting.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Jul 12, 2012)

people do seem to have dozed of a bit...


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2012)

so i had some time xD

wrote a claymore fanfiction


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys so I just finished the anime and I know that the last few episodes were filler, what chapter should I start reading?


----------



## Creator (Jul 14, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Hey guys so I just finished the anime and I know that the last few episodes were filler, what chapter should I start reading?



Chapter 1. 

Honestly, I actually bothered with the Anime, have all the episodes, and frankly it doesnt do it justice. You need to read the manga.


----------



## Ryus (Jul 15, 2012)

Creator said:


> Zoan Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys so I just finished the anime and I know that the last few episodes were filler, what chapter should I start reading?
> ...



Sorry Zoan Marco but I didn't have much time to reply when I posted that pic... *but anyways but I agree with Creator, reading it from the beginning is the best place to start the manga regardless of seeing the anime or not.*

The anime while neat for the fight scenes (which where pretty accurate to the manga, though the deaths of Sophia and Noel was more brutal for an example of a change, which I preferred actually since the head hits in the anime just made way more sence than the minor chest stabbing that killed too quickly IMHO in the manga) the anime cuts quite a bit of key dialog out of the plot to save time, very frequently. Though most cuts are only a few lines here and here... it adds up quickly into diluting the plot quite a bit. Big examples are Teresa remembering her past as a child, Irene (Ilena in the anime... which was bloody stupid since Clare's friend as a young warrior name was Elena, so talk about confusing) giving a more detailed reasoning of why she gives Clare her arm, plus everything Raki was changed, minus ep 1, for set up of the anime's changed filler ending (he's much better character in the manga), etc... 

The anime filler really hits with Pieta but you're missing keys bits of info if you just start reading there in the manga. Teresa's attitude just kinda "is" in the anime but in the manga she's a more complete character due to knowing just a bit about her past and it better explains why she so wants to save Clare from becoming a warrior like her... as with Irene same here, her character just makes far more sense giving Clare her arm in the manga due to a few more clear speeches on her part... 

Plus the warrior missing the eye (#5 Raphaela), who may or may not have killed Irene after Clare got her arm, is a vital character down the road and the anime once again cut stuff here... worse her characters importance starts 10 seconds after Pieta arc ends so you'd just be clueless there as to why this nobody from the anime is now that important (teaser: she'll effect Clare in a big way , that's right a supporting character is important to the main character... shocking right .). 

Now Raki is made into much much more of a cry baby in the anime when in the manga he's way more typically like he was taking on Ophelia. If you're a Raki hater it means he's not as bad in the manga at the least, if you're Raki neutral the manga might get you to like him vs the anime, if you loved Raki in the anime... well no comment.

Now, bonus here beyond more details... the manga artwork gets better with every arc by ch 40 it looks a thousand times better than ch 1. I actually was stunned by the art quality jump at the start of the Ophelia arc... my first impression was "omg did someone else draw this"... but Jeans awakened form was the first time I really was just blown away of the manga's I read prior to Claymore only Berserk had better art (now I've read a few others with better art but Claymore is still high on my list of manga's with great art) By ch 50 he's hitting very high level art very often... though as part of his style on some panels they're faces only, likely to save time for the way more detailed pages. So just for the sake of seeing art work improving every 10 chapters or so by miles you just need to start at the beginning of the series... it's a good experiences. Next off most of Yagi's awakened being monster designs truly kick ass... as you may have noticed in the anime, but trust me the best designs are about to come.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 16, 2012)

soooooo welll any new pics, colorings, anything?


----------



## Ryus (Jul 18, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> soooooo welll any new pics, colorings, anything?



About 120... aka too many to post here due to ten pic post limit. So I'll be forced to just give a link to where I posted them. Apologies 

Link to first 50 (really good one in post after too): Chapter 19
Link to last 70 (really good one in post above too): Chapter 19


----------



## Oceania (Jul 20, 2012)

Ryus said:


> About 120... aka too many to post here due to ten pic post limit. So I'll be forced to just give a link to where I posted them. Apologies
> 
> Link to first 50 (really good one in post after too): Chapter 38
> Link to last 70 (really good one in post above too): Chapter 38



Sooooo manyyyyyyy,


----------



## piccun? (Jul 20, 2012)

riful and Dauf were so adorable together. 

Also I realize that Claymore is at its best when it focuses on the relations between its characters and how they evolve, rather then on fights.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 22, 2012)

well they are going through a huge battle... well soon to be a huge battle. Its hard to say if claymore will get back to that aspect.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 23, 2012)

Double post..... I present Dauf's most badassest moment!!!!!


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2012)

two boobie hands  
pitty he had to go against Priscilla and it didn't work out at all xD


----------



## Oceania (Jul 24, 2012)

Muk said:


> two boobie hands
> pitty he had to go against Priscilla and it didn't work out at all xD



Yagi had to make it work out that way. Destroyer Dauf was too strong for our girls... and Raki


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah. I loved it when Daff went ragemode on pris when noodles died T_T


----------



## Oceania (Jul 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Yeah. I loved it when Daff went ragemode on pris when noodles died T_T



When defending their love ones. Men can turn into monsters... In Dauf's case he became something beyond that of a Monster. ck


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2012)

he gained himself some boobies


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 25, 2012)

Destroyer Dauf was very much badass, it is really just a shame his efforts to avenge Riful didn't amount to anything but then that is what happens when you pick a fight with Priscilla.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 25, 2012)

Muk said:


> he gained himself some boobies



every man's dream.


@Adamant Soul: yeah, But its ok, priss is on a neverending case of PMS. That's why she is the way she is.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 25, 2012)

found it on bidu.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> found it on bidu.



Makes me wish Yagi himself colored more.

Would spice up the monthly waits.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 26, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Makes me wish Yagi himself colored more.
> 
> Would spice up the monthly waits.



he sometimes has colored covers for new chapters everynow and then.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 31, 2012)

bump, we getting a chapter this month?


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2012)

didn't it end like a couple of month ago


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 31, 2012)

We sure are. There's rampant spoilers as always, but here's the most juicy one:



			
				God Eye Galatea  said:
			
		

> From what I can make it out, Miria goes to the group of awaken beings at night and tell them the truth about the organization and the war in the main land, the awaken beings are divided into 2 groups. Human form Dust Eater Cassandra arrives at Holy City Rabona.



''Human form.''

She'll look like a little Elf girl.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 31, 2012)

I need a new chapter


----------



## Oceania (Jul 31, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> We sure are. There's rampant spoilers as always, but here's the most juicy one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooo Elf woman. how lovely. 

 <-- Cassandra showing up in a human form. :teehee


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> We sure are. There's rampant spoilers as always, but here's the most juicy one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope this chapter has a fast pace and isn't going to end when Cassandra shows up.

But given this is a shonen I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 2, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I really hope this chapter has a fast pace and isn't going to end when Cassandra shows up.
> 
> But given this is a shonen I'm not holding out hope.



It shoulbe be fast pace considering Cassandra is almost there.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2012)

meh i'll just read it and judge by myself xD


----------



## Oceania (Aug 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> meh i'll just read it and judge by myself xD



Same i'll read and will determine if I think the chapter is bad or not. Besides people remember this is Yagi's story after all. He is one in charge of what direction the story goes.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter Summary_ 





			
				God Eye Galatea said:
			
		

> The Warriors' Return
> 
> As Cassandra edges closer, Priscilla about to be unleash, and the forthcoming battle at Rabona, how would the warriors prepare for battle!
> 
> ...






Interesting chapter, to say the least.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 2, 2012)

Well that scar isnt as bad as most of us thought
also
FLUFFY 

I wish Maris was here to see Claire return T_T


----------



## Oceania (Aug 2, 2012)

CLAIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Scare goes all the way down ehh, soooo no sexy time for Raki and clare.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 2, 2012)

Helen and the girls back in their armour. Looking fine.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 2, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Helen and the girls back in their armour. Looking fine.



true dat 

Now before people start ragging on Raki for crying remembere this. Ultra manly man Guts has teared up for Casca a few times sooo......


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 2, 2012)

I probably preferred their renegade outfits, personally, but the blatant camel toe, Deneve's bosom eclipsing Helen's on a planetoid level, and the fact it's been around since Volume 12 doesn't help. Plus, if this is the final arc of the post-skip saga, Yagi is probably doing it for the sentiment.

I definitely got an early-series vibe from that panel of Raki blubbing, but he didn't look as pathetic this time. 

And yes, real men cry. Guts, Zoro, Laxus, Musashi probably has, etc.


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2012)

at least raki almost got the right name on the awaken being that is priscilla xD

he never saw her awaken form so i am fine with it that he's taking a guess, but at least a good guess 

and finally the scar is revealed


----------



## spankdatbitch (Aug 3, 2012)

> *then at that rate the Abyssal One would arrive tomorrow or even today.
> ...........
> -Raki cries and calls to Clare
> -Clare is tearing up and says Raki, is that you?
> -Raki confesses that he has always always always wanted to see Clare!*



Make it arrive tommorow Yagi.
Can't you see that Clare and Raki desperately need a night of 'It's been 7 yrs and I really missed you' makeup sex  before the battle?

Perhaps the ferocity of their lovemaking will destroy Rabona before the great awakened one can


----------



## Oceania (Aug 3, 2012)

Muk said:


> at least raki almost got the right name on the awaken being that is priscilla xD
> 
> he never saw her awaken form so i am fine with it that he's taking a guess, but at least a good guess
> 
> and finally the scar is revealed



The Scar makes me hate the org men even more....

"ohh we can't fix the scar so lets just stitch them up the middle, they'll be fine." dirty bastards.

Raki is the man. I mean standing there and just taking it. "it didn't hit any vital parts, its ok that Im stabbed."


----------



## Ryus (Aug 3, 2012)

What's so scarry about a scar and big stitches? I've lost faith in the islands bandits for refusing to sleep with the most beautiful woman ever (Teresa) just due to a scar. Real bandits just turn her around .

I personally found the scar sexy, then again maybe it just reminded me of an ex of mine who had open chest surgery before... trust me it didnt detract from the quality of her tits at all. 

Also Fantasy colored the wrong page, if they wanted more views they would have colored the double page of Clare's breasts.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 3, 2012)

Ryus said:


> What's so scarry about a scar and big stitches? I've lost faith in the islands bandits for refusing to sleep with the most beautiful woman ever (Teresa) just due to a scar. Real bandits just turn her around .
> 
> I personally found the scar sexy, then again maybe it just reminded me of an ex of mine who had open chest surgery before... trust me it didnt detract from the quality of her tits at all.
> 
> Also Fantasy colored the wrong page, if they wanted more views they would have colored the double page of Clare's breasts.



I know buch of pansies. I'd tap that. scarv and all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2012)

So as a former claymore fan, I will try to find this later chapter interesting. But god damn does it feel like yagi gave up 40 chapters ago.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't get that impression in the slightest. 40 chapters includes Lautrec, which is head and shoulders above any other arc, in my opinion. There's a lot of detailed art and many smaller sub-plots that are written brilliantly. Yuma and Cynthia meeting up with Dietrich, in amongst the battles between the Abyssal Ones, for example.

Unless I'm forgetting the Teresa arc, which is a beacon of quality.


----------



## Ryus (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, agree with Darkstar there, it was ch 108 on when things felt very contrived and forced. I _loved _95% of the Destroyer arc (aka Lautrec arc (name of western region for those who forget) and it is one of my fav arcs for this series (I try not to rank them, since after Pieta is so different than before Pieta).

The only thing wrong with that arc was the fact that Claymore is a monthly and it kinda dragged a bit for some readers with Yagi trying to do too much with not enough panels at a monthly pace. For that I blame the publishers capping Yagi at 31 pages a month (minus colored pages) since ch 1. That arc could have really benefited from an extra 9 pages a month and now that we know Yagi did extra ch 5 and a full chapter of 31 pages in a single month we know he can do 40 pages a month with no art quality drop. Full Metal Alchemist got insanely long each chapter as the series drew to an end, clearly Claymore is at a point plot wise where it too just simply needed a few more pages a month to fit all the plot into a single chapter to maintain the quality of it's plot.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 3, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Yeah, agree with Darkstar there, it was ch 108 on when things felt very contrived and forced. I _loved _95% of the Destroyer arc (aka Lautrec arc (name of western region for those who forget) and it is one of my fav arcs for this series (I try not to rank them, since after Pieta is so different than before Pieta).
> 
> The only thing wrong with that arc was the fact that Claymore is a monthly and it kinda dragged a bit for some readers with Yagi trying to do too much with not enough panels at a monthly pace. For that I blame the publishers capping Yagi at 31 pages a month (minus colored pages) since ch 1. That arc could have really benefited from an extra 9 pages a month and now that we know Yagi did extra ch 5 and a full chapter of 31 pages in a single month we know he can do 40 pages a month with no art quality drop. Full Metal Alchemist got insanely long each chapter as the series drew to an end, clearly Claymore is at a point plot wise where it too just simply needed a few more pages a month to fit all the plot into a single chapter to maintain the quality of it's plot.



I also feel that Yagi is limited to what he can do interms of gore and other things. As far as I know Jump square is a shounen Magazine. I feel Claymore could've have been much more if Yagi went to DarkHorse insted. Compare the gore to Humans and claymores before he switched publishers.


----------



## Darth (Aug 3, 2012)

Link to chapter!!!!!


----------



## Ryus (Aug 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Link to chapter!!!!!



it was posted last page... but encase the link is dead of not working for you here is another one   

btw it's to the Chinese scan... not English since that one isn't out yet


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2012)

Ch.15

scan out


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Aug 4, 2012)

Ryus said:


> What's so scarry about a scar and big stitches? I've lost faith in the islands bandits for refusing to sleep with the most beautiful woman ever (Teresa) just due to a scar. Real bandits just turn her around .
> 
> I personally found the scar sexy, then again maybe it just reminded me of an ex of mine who had open chest surgery before... trust me it didnt detract from the quality of her tits at all.
> 
> Also Fantasy colored the wrong page, if they wanted more views they would have colored the double page of Clare's breasts.



It's not a scar. It's an open wound stitched together.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 4, 2012)

Manly tears were shed this day. Manly tears of sadness and then tears of manly joy!

It's great to be a man!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2012)

Hasn't it been about 7 years in the real world too since they split up?


----------



## hellosquared (Aug 4, 2012)

damn it's good to see clare again


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2012)

That was horrifying.  I think I'd prefer awakening to remaining like that.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 4, 2012)

ewwwwww shit my hard on for Claymores is gone now. Poor them 
I can only imagine what happened to the male claymore after getting cut like that.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 4, 2012)

Dat reunion


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2012)

Ryus said:


> What's so scarry about a scar and big stitches? I've lost faith in the islands bandits for refusing to sleep with the most beautiful woman ever (Teresa) just due to a scar.



Probably because her intestines were hanging out? I imagine it's similar to getting it on with someone who's in the middle of surgery..


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't get it, haven't we seen the front side of naked Claymores before?  They didn't show that.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 4, 2012)

In dream sequences, extra volume goodies and Awakened Beings. All of whom can be explained.


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't get it, haven't we seen the front side of naked Claymores before?  They didn't show that.



an actual claymore no

awaken being, yes


----------



## Oceania (Aug 4, 2012)

Nihonjin said:


> Probably because her intestines were hanging out? I imagine it's similar to getting it on with someone who's in the middle of surgery..



yeah seeing the intestines hanging out would be a major turn off.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the warriors are all
A cut above the rest

[/csi miami]


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 4, 2012)

Unless my eyes deceive me, does the cut also go through the vagina? That's what it looked like for Clare.

Oh well, at least Helen still has her big mouth.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> yeah seeing the intestines hanging out would be a major turn off.



For most people..


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't get it, haven't we seen the front side of naked Claymores before?  They didn't show that.





Muk said:


> an actual claymore no
> 
> awaken being, yes



Teressa was the closet when she revealed herself to the Bandits, but the fans were never really shown a proper picture, just the bandit's reaction to seeing that scar, and Clare hitting the head bandit. 

*Remember that arc like the back of my hand.*


----------



## uby (Aug 4, 2012)

Took long enough to bring the main character back !


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2012)

This was such a good chapter. I mean, the nostalgic feeling when the Ghosts had their armor, Clare's return (was I the only one who squealed like a girl at that?), the reveal of Claymores' bodies (that was horrifying! No wonder the bandits didn't rape Teresa! And my first thought was that the wound must still hurt, which was Clare's reaction when she saw Teresa's body! I squealed again), and finally the...reunion....

I might as well just turn in my dude card, cause I really just turned into a fangirl with this chapter


----------



## Oceania (Aug 4, 2012)

Tayimus said:


> This was such a good chapter. I mean, the nostalgic feeling when the Ghosts had their armor, Clare's return (was I the only one who squealed like a girl at that?), the reveal of Claymores' bodies (that was horrifying! No wonder the bandits didn't rape Teresa! And my first thought was that the wound must still hurt, which was Clare's reaction when she saw Teresa's body! I squealed again), and finally the...reunion....
> 
> I might as well just turn in my dude card, cause I really just turned into a fangirl with this chapter



Real men don't need such things as dude cards.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 5, 2012)

So it really is as simple as cutting them open and stuffing them with Yoma parts...  I assumed it'd be much more horrifying/cut-up and complex.  Really all they need is some transglutaminase(aka "meat glue").

Makes me think about the connection between all the Yoma beings:
Yoma are people with the unawakened/awakened dragon parasites, so they're half human half parasite.
Most Claymores are people with the Yoma parts, so they're three quarters human, one quarter parasite.
Clare has Teresa's parts, so she's one-eighth parasite.
Abyssal Eaters have awakened Claymores parts so they're also one-eight parasite(presumably if Teresa had awakened before Clare used her, she too, would be an Abyssal Eater)
So what happens when someone is one-sixteenth parasite?(either with current or awakened Clare or an Abyssal eater parts)


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2012)

Creator said:


> Teressa was the closet when she revealed herself to the Bandits, but the fans were never really shown a proper picture, just the bandit's reaction to seeing that scar, and Clare hitting the head bandit.
> 
> *Remember that arc like the back of my hand.*



which still says, we didn't get to see any claymore's scare until now

we were hinted at it, but we never saw it until now


----------



## Ryus (Aug 5, 2012)

Ryuksgelus said:


> It's not a scar. It's an open wound stitched together.



To clarify, I said that comment before the translation and was just assuming the wound had reopened due to her coming out of the blob. 



Wesley said:


> That was horrifying.  I think I'd prefer awakening to remaining like that.



Having your guts hang out from time to time, or ripping out others on a daily basis (well at least twice a week). I think I choose to never awaken. 

Honestly though, I'm just wondering what kinda super stitches they use... since we've yet to hear about any of them tearing thus rendering a warrior not able to fight anymore. I mean you'd think a non closing wound would prevent them from fighting at super human levels like they do, let alone human ones. Clearly those stitches are almost as strong as their swords... but also not as strong either since a few warriors have been ripped in half thus cutting the stitching in half too. 



Nihonjin said:


> Probably because her intestines were hanging out? I imagine it's similar to getting it on with someone who's in the middle of surgery..



I'd still do her from behind without a seconds hesitation.  I mean for crying out loud it was TERESA and she was willing (kinda, likely just a bluff but with her personality she'd likely keep bluffing any willing members just cause she loved to push people and eventually she'd reach the point where she'd have to stand down herself (with her that's almost impossible to fathom) or go all the way (not likely, but more than previous option)).

Maybe from in front too, just to prove to her I accept even the most hideous part of her too. Though I wouldn't push it if she wouldn't let me do that way too... plus I think keeping their cloths on will be a must during sex for them since all that back and forth movement might dislodge their guts if not wearing a super tight outfit like they do. 



Mider T said:


> I don't get it, haven't we seen the front side of naked Claymores before?  They didn't show that.



*Kinda, when Clare reemerged from The Destroyer we saw her belly from a side view (but at a bit of a distance). There was no stitching... plus she never resowed herself back together after. So apparently she fought Priscilla with her guts still hanging out since she just threw her ghosts uniform on top of her open chest and belly (which the guts should have spilled out from almost instantly if that was the case when she was trying to dress... let alone when the hellcat rod blew open half of her side). 

Plus in ch 47 page 2 we did see Jeans naked belly (a lot closer up) and there was no scar, nor stitching at that time. Then she processed to fight all but naked through out the entire rest of the arc without any of the problems an open stomach would logically create. *

No matter how you look at this, there seems to be no logical explanation other than Yagi just decided to make the scar go all the way down more recently. The still open chest is one thing but the belly we know is a new addition here since we have seen there bellies before and it conflicts with previous exploits that couldn't have been done with an open belly. 

That said an open belly would explain why Miata hates water, since an open gut would fill up like a water balloon, I'd imagine that would be... _uncomfortable_, to say the least. Thus likely explaining, beyond the obvious fan service, why Clare twice washed herself in the water by standing in it up to her thighs and rubbing water higher since she too didn't want to have water rush into her open wound. That said the gut filling with water didn't effect her during her fight with Ophelia either. 



Muk said:


> an actual claymore no
> 
> awaken being, yes



Not true, see above we have seen their bellies before.



FormerAbyssalone said:


> yeah seeing the intestines hanging out would be a major turn off.



More Claymores for me then. 



Darkstar said:


> Unless my eyes deceive me, does the cut also go through the vagina? That's what it looked like for Clare.
> 
> Oh well, at least Helen still has her big mouth.



It goes to it at least, through it is unknown. Plus if your _really devious_ the open wound just gives you more options of where to put it beyond the classic three places. 



Nihonjin said:


> For most people..



I'm not most people ... plus I've seen guts before. (and MisterJB (for those who remember him) had shown me quite a few disembowelment pics on an offsite IRC before... he was in a contest between him and a user not on this site to see who could show the other a pic the previous hadn't seen before) I found it very entertaining since those two well, weren't most people either and even make me look tame in comparison.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 5, 2012)

well actually I could accept the scar if I ran into one I really loved, Like Raki's love for clare. It just really depends.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 6, 2012)

i think priscilla let her go, because of raki. i hope she's in the next chapter.

either way clare will say priscilla's name and raki will probably try to help her too. 

i've been waitng for the reaction between clare and raki about priscilla for a while. this chapter was only a tease though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

Ryus said:


> What's so scarry about a scar and big stitches? I've lost faith in the islands bandits for refusing to sleep with the most beautiful woman ever (Teresa) just due to a scar. Real bandits just turn her around .
> 
> I personally found the scar sexy, then again maybe it just reminded me of an ex of mine who had open chest surgery before... trust me it didnt detract from the quality of her tits at all.
> 
> Also Fantasy colored the wrong page, if they wanted more views they would have colored the double page of Clare's breasts.



As long as those guts stayed where they belong, I?d have done her too 

Nice chapter, even if a bit "mushy" and far too short! Can?t wait for the next chapter!!


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2012)

@ryus you really think yagi would reveal her 'scar' from the emerged view? it was a side shot and off course he censored everything about the scar. we never got a real look at the scar until now


----------



## Oceania (Aug 7, 2012)

Muk said:


> @ryus you really think yagi would reveal her 'scar' from the emerged view? it was a side shot and off course he censored everything about the scar. we never got a real look at the scar until now



Took long enough don't ya think? only 19 volumes later.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 7, 2012)

clare and raki back together


----------



## jam3sbob (Aug 7, 2012)

Clare is back, finally!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 7, 2012)

I still cant find a quality scanilation. I mean there are a bunch of Google translated scans out there but when will some quality show up?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 8, 2012)

Does the scar imply claymores can return to being human by having yoma organs removed?  :WOW


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Took long enough don't ya think? only 19 volumes later.



and your point? it's same with naruto's parent/tobi's identity being kept secret


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does the scar imply claymores can return to being human by having yoma organs removed?  :WOW



huh
amusing thought


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice to see Clare back though I didn't expect it to happen so soon. I expected her to burst out as the fight with Priscilla, Cassandra and the Destroyer is well underway and not going well. Oh well this was still a nice emotional chapter. Come on Yagi give Clare and Raki a night to "talk" to each other before the battle starts.


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2012)

all the fanfiction and lemon that would happen during that one night


----------



## Oceania (Aug 8, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does the scar imply claymores can return to being human by having yoma organs removed?  :WOW





hmm.. I don't think it works that way, that's an interesting idea though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 8, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> hmm.. I don't think it works that way, that's an interesting idea though.



But that would entail them getting new human organs - so do you just go around killing people for their organs?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 8, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> But that would entail them getting new human organs - so do you just go around killing people for their organs?



Well she could pull a Dr Frankinstien and take the deads organs and use their claymore to attract lighting and there you go.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

Muk said:


> all the fanfiction and lemon that would happen during that one night



Indeed


----------



## Oceania (Aug 10, 2012)

cassandra solos everyone in next couple chapters.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 10, 2012)

If Claymores are made from Yoma parts stuffed inside humans and Yoma are just parasite infested humans, couldn't they make a Claymore from a single human being having a parasite infest their organs and using that as the "Yoma parts"?


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2012)

i am guessing that the parasite 'matures' inside a yoma before it transfers into a claymore

it probably also kinda 'dies' off when it gets killed in a yoma. so its probably some sort of residue power, that allows the claymore to 'control' it


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 10, 2012)

Cassandra is such a lovely character - I'll be disappointed if she's simply a plot device to bring Priscilla back into the story and is quickly taken out afterwards.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Cassandra is such a lovely character - I'll be disappointed if she's simply a plot device to bring Priscilla back into the story and is quickly taken out afterwards.



I'm with you though personally my favourite of the revived number one is already dead (Hysteria). Anyway I think the best we can hope for is the Awakened beings decide to fight Cassandra for whatever reason and she gets taken out by sheer number alone after a tough fight.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 10, 2012)

Or perhaps Cassandra, alongside the Ghosts and Chronos' group can overwhelm Priscilla.

I would have loved to see Roxanne and Priscilla exchanging insults - would have been hilarious.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Or perhaps Cassandra, alongside the Ghosts and Chronos' group can overwhelm Priscilla.
> 
> I would have loved to see Roxanne and Priscilla exchanging insults - would have been hilarious.



Perhaps, take Priscilla on Marines vs Whitebeard style and of course we all know Clare would be the one to score that killing blow after everything is said and done and lord knows how many of them get killed first.

That would have been hilarious. I agree though I can't picture Priscilla throwing that many insults, she didn't really strike me as the type when she wordlessly ripped Riful's heart from her body. Probably more of Roxanne throws inslts while Priscilla is ripping her apart.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 10, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Or perhaps Cassandra, alongside the Ghosts and Chronos' group can overwhelm Priscilla.
> 
> I would have loved to see Roxanne and Priscilla exchanging insults - would have been hilarious.



well at this point it would have to be the only way for Priscilla to be defeated now.


----------



## Ryus (Aug 11, 2012)

Not much in the pic world today...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought it was going to be much worse then it was, I mean those bandits decided not to rape her I was expecting I don't know something revolting.

To put it simply I would hit it from behind like always the scar would not stop me. Maybe I'm more of a pervert then bandits lol.


----------



## Ryus (Aug 12, 2012)

Fanmade Doujin of ch 130 (ch 131 next post)

Now please keep in mind Cassandra is in this in her awakened form so even though I censored the pics (removed nipples) it is still NSFW


----------



## Oceania (Aug 12, 2012)

wow, crazy just crazy. meh seen most of those pics.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 12, 2012)

Any Clare and Raki pics of them having some sexy-time?


----------



## Ryus (Aug 12, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Any Clare and Raki pics of them having some sexy-time? tomaflirt



The two of them get quite physical in this pic.



Beyond that there is nothing really new at all between them though. (one LQ sketch done a month ago but the scar is all wrong and lets not talks about proper proportions, plus nudity so I can't post it). But here is a few older classics to make up for that (sadly not that 'physical' though, but some could be called sexy in a women porn kinda way), that are of Clare and a grown up Raki. 


^Full story (54 pages, some sexy and involve Raki in bed stuff, an amazing... 3 whole pages of the 54. Though a Dragon shows up at the end of it, and not those fugly one's Yagi did but the classic European design of dragons. Oh, and Isley is still alive in it)












^another cover page of the above 54 page story


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 13, 2012)

I get the impression they won't live happily ever after but will have a bloody death (maybe together) a la R&J.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 13, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I get the impression they won't live happily ever after but will have a bloody death (maybe together) a la R&J.



That would be fantastic way to go out! :repstorm


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 14, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I get the impression they won't live happily ever after but will have a bloody death (maybe together) a la R&J.



Oh I hope not, that would suck IMO.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 14, 2012)

no, i will never let that happen.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 14, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> no, i will never let that happen.



gonna send a angry letter or somthing?


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 14, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> no, i will never let that happen.



Sadly we don't have a choice. It is ultimately up to the author if he decides to kill off characters or not.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Raki killed by Priscilla. It would probably drive Clare over the edge and cause her to awaken giving her the power she'll need to kill Priscilla. But she'll be so batshit that Miria and the others will have to kill her.  Oh man I really stopped giving a fuck about these characters like fifty chapters ago. As long as Galatea lives through this I don't really care.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 14, 2012)

so what does everyone think about Octavia?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> so what does everyone think about Octavia?



Who? Was she one of the AB that Miria talked to before entering the city?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Who? Was she one of the AB that Miria talked to before entering the city?



yep, the former #2 that Raki said howdy to. I've been trying figure out what could her awaken form be.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> yep, the former #2 that Raki said howdy to. I've been trying figure out what could her awaken form be.



I'll take a look at the chapter later and give you my thoughts with regards to her awakened form. Including whether or not I'd hit it.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Raki killed by Priscilla--.



i wouldnt mind if you died in your sleep


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i wouldnt mind if you died in your sleep



Too harsh. 

Octavia's AB form is likely big and impressive. Hopefully a flier.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Too harsh.
> 
> Octavia's AB form is likely big and impressive. Hopefully a flier.



Hopefully she's still hot in her AB form.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't know you were into bestiality mate.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I didn't know you were into bestiality mate.



Nahhh, I prefer her human form, but I like for her to have a complex form like Isley and Riful had.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i wouldnt mind if you died in your sleep



That's an Axl Low down dirty shame. 






speedyg said:


> Octavia's AB form is likely big and impressive. Hopefully a flier.



Anyone know her title? Going by her name alone, maybe she grows extra arms or something.





FormerAbyssalone said:


> Hopefully she's still hot in her AB form.



Have you ever seen an AB that wasn't hot?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> That's an Axl Low down dirty shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm..... Dauf, Rigaldo, Hysteria's wasn't appeasing either


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 15, 2012)

Could Octavia have a big Cat AB form, like a lioness or tiger based form?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Could Octavia have a big Cat AB form, like a lioness or tiger based form?



Maybe or I guess it could be based off what her nickname is.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> hmm..... Dauf, Rigaldo, Hysteria's wasn't appeasing either



Well that's a given with the guys.  Hysteria? Ah the Elegant Bangable Hysteria. What was her form again? SHIT KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2012)

hysteria was a fly with legs and chains xD

rigaldo was a sexy lion 

and dauf was a sexy Hulk


----------



## Oceania (Aug 15, 2012)

Muk said:


> hysteria was a fly with legs and chains xD
> 
> rigaldo was a sexy lion
> 
> and dauf was a sexy Hulk



Come on now. men aren't sexy.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 20, 2012)

well I got to messing around with photobucket's editor and this is what I came up with..... U Like?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you change the brightness of the image or apply a filter? Riful and Alicia look _perfect_ - could I possibly have the stocks you used for them, please?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 21, 2012)

I just used different filters. I didn't draw the pic its self. You can sure use the pic as stock.


----------



## tom (Aug 22, 2012)

So, did they put teresa's brain and eyeballs in clare's chest/ abdomen?


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 22, 2012)

tom said:


> So, did they put teresa's brain and eyeballs in clare's chest/ abdomen?



Well how did you ever guess?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 22, 2012)

tom said:


> So, did they put teresa's brain and eyeballs in clare's chest/ abdomen?



they sure did, they even put her tits in there too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

Ryus said:


> The two of them get quite physical in this pic.



Your first pic was hilarious.

Years delayed berating.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 27, 2012)

So its getting around that time of the month is there any spoilers out and about?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 27, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> So its getting around that time of the month is there any spoilers out and about?



I was thinking the same thing last night. I checked MH, but couldn't find anything. 

Besides, Ryus usually brings us the goodies when they're nice and ripe.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 27, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I was thinking the same thing last night. I checked MH, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Besides, Ryus usually brings us the goodies when they're nice and ripe.



Did the same thing nothing good sooooo farrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 30, 2012)

yooohooooo 

anyone around? 

Helllllooooooooo


----------



## haegar (Aug 30, 2012)

nope, everybody out having a party


----------



## Oceania (Aug 30, 2012)

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## haegar (Aug 30, 2012)

mhh. there better be spoilers by tomorrow


----------



## Oceania (Aug 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> mhh. there better be spoilers by tomorrow



i sure hope so.


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2012)

first very short spoiler, courtesy GodEyeGalatea @ MH


God Eye Galatea said:


> A super short spoiler.
> 
> Source: baidu.com
> Credit: 白○○眼
> ...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 31, 2012)

the paintings continue soy sauce.
how in the fuck?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 31, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> the paintings continue soy sauce.
> how in the fuck?



Which is why I don't use google translate.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 31, 2012)

Initial spoilers are usually wrong.



> Basically, Cassandra finished off 2 awakening beings in a second.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 31, 2012)

haegar said:


> first very short spoiler, courtesy GodEyeGalatea @ MH



[YOUTUBE]1D1cap6yETA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2012)

spoiler #2/#3 courtesy of goral @ MH and gene of TSS





Goral said:


> Spoilers found by *Gene* and posted at TSS:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 31, 2012)

I wonder if there was a gore and Franken Fran crossover fanart explosion after the latest chapter.


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2012)

^not sure if want to know.gif


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2012)

further info on above posted spoiler:



> posted on MH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2012)

DESERT
PUUUUNK

Oh yeah spoilers... woot? :/


----------



## Oceania (Aug 31, 2012)

haegar said:


> ^not sure if want to know.gif



[YOUTUBE]RlbARlVyRAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)

er, actually, I take that back:



			
				 TSS spoilers from MH said:
			
		

> God Eye Galatea said:
> 
> 
> > TSS have posted the chapter 130 title already.
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Sep 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> er, actually, I take that back:



But that means it will end soon..... 


and that means

[YOUTUBE]_49iNqxOnH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 1, 2012)

Hopefully this parallels Pieta quite well. So, yeah, I'm expecting a few deaths or at least death scares, and... maybe a few warriors awakening.


----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)

people will not be happy about things ending soon


----------



## Tangible (Sep 1, 2012)

It would be too weird for the manga to be "Ending soon". So I highly doubt it is unless Yagi is absurdly bored. There is still the complete destruction of the org, the other continent etc. Who knows.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 1, 2012)

It's very likely it'll end soon (which is 1-2 years still). The complete destruction of the Organization will occur this arc through Dae and Rubel and the mainland will never be explored. The latter is a fool's dream, it's hardly been touched upon and seeing a real dragon in the Org. HQ seemed like Yagi throwing us a bone. Besides, on a personal level I'm sick of anything Miria related and want the series to end on a high with a good ol slugfest between Clare, Priss and possibly Teresa thrown into the mix.

I remember Yagi stating the manga would end with 25 volumes. Seeing how we're half-way through volume 23, and that volume 25 will probably be extra thick (like FMA vol. 27), this seems like a good estimate.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2012)

but there's still the other island though.
honestly, i'm hoping that claymore is just halfway it's story.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 1, 2012)

RAWs out gaize.


----------



## Ryus (Sep 1, 2012)

Yagi...  


*Spoiler*: _130_ 



Those last 5 pages where horrible... at least we got there gen numbers out of it. Sigh I don't want power of Nakama in this series...

Please tell me now that Deneve gave up Clare's sword which she borrowed when she lost her own means that due to fighting with one sword now that she will die.

Oh and hot Octavia lived to fight another chapter (won't last though)

I just noticed one of the new ABs looks like an Angel Densetsu character (think he was in last chapter too and I just never paced it...) Since his character and Clare's character never got along I'm going to LMAO if Clare kills him.

Well anyways, assuming all the ghosts are from the same generation here is their generation warrior numbers in order

Miria 127, Yuma 129, Cynthia 132, Deneve 135, Helen also 135 (O.o do they share the same yoma inside them or is this a typo), Tabitha 141, Clare 150


----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Oh and hot Octavia lived to fight another chapter (won't last though)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok unless Claire was able to get power from both the destroyer and Priscilla there is no way they can win. And why was the destroyer completely vanished? She apart of claire? Priscialla? split between the two? Or just some how just gone?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 1, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ok unless Claire was able to get power from both the destroyer and Priscilla there is no way they can win. And why was the destroyer completely vanished? She apart of claire? Priscialla? split between the two? Or just some how just gone?



Priscilla has at least some of the Destroyer. She she stabbed that one AB she seemed to be drained of life like what the Destroyer did to the forest. However, I'm guessing Clare got much more of it seeing as she is Rafaela for all intents and purposes.

And, I am almost positive that Octavia was Riful's #2. She came from the far West, has a similar personality as Riful, and even has similar abilities. 

Also of note, Cronus and his #6 were the only warriors able to fend off Priscilla without using AB abilities. I'm not surprised as he is very likely the oldest being on the Island but I still think it's noteworthy since even Octavia needed a little assistance from her skill set.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

dodging=/=fending off.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 1, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> dodging=/=fending off.


I'm aware. I just wanted to use a general term since some of them dodged, others broke the tentacles, etc. Perhaps I used the wrong one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

You were not wrong, but yes you did use the wrong word. To be fair to Octavia, she was sitting down when Priscilla struck.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Claire you look kinda cool 

WHERE IS MARIS 
CLAIRE RETURNED BEFORE MARIS?
T_T


----------



## Blunt (Sep 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Hey Claire you look kinda cool
> 
> WHERE IS MARIS
> CLAIRE RETURNED BEFORE MARIS?
> T_T



What is a "Maris"?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Hey Claire you look kinda cool
> 
> WHERE IS *MARIS*
> CLAIRE RETURNED BEFORE MARIS?
> T_T



 You made me sad again...


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> What is a "Maris"?



My better half who fought with me over the Number #1 Claire Fan title :33



VastoLorDae said:


> You made me sad again...



I MADE ME SAD FIRST


----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)

summarizing trans courtesy GodEyeGalatea on MH:



God Eye Galatea said:


> Thank you Gene for the chapter!
> 
> Chapter 130 Summary
> The Last Battle Field
> ...



alternative summary courtesy zzhk on AS:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2012)

so we get to see octavia's horse go wild


----------



## Oceania (Sep 1, 2012)

silly she live longer due the detail Yagi put into her hair.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ABs abilities look pretty good in the raws and if combined together could give Prissy/blob a run for her money. The internal fight could be weakening/compromising the overall power of Prissy and the blob. Have to wait for the trans/scans to know what they are saying. 
Kind of disappointed to see the Prissy/blob combo use Rifuls ribbon tenacle rape. Shooting out the hellcat rods would be more appropiate.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 3, 2012)

The chapter was nice, I guess. The early action balanced out the dialogue, so overall it was quite refreshing compared to previous chapters. Still, I'm sure Vol. 23 will be quite mellow, so I'm not expecting anything exiting or controversial for a while - at least not until Christmas at the earliest. 

One of the great things about the Battle of the North was how little build up there was. It basically occurred immediately after the confrontation with Riful and didn't have very many ''preparation'' chapters either.


*Spoiler*: _Priscilla Discussion_ 



I doubt Priscilla's ability is actually Riful's (unless the latter's corpse was somehow absorbed by the raw youki of the Destroyer before it formed a cocoon in Lautrec), but is just Priscilla's typical _mega-extendo-claws_ with the Destroyer's thirst for life. Yagi tends to draw hard metallic-like carapaces the same for whoever it is (like Roxanne's leaf blades, for example).

On that topic I'm happy to see the Destroyer still being relevant. I'm glad it's not just Priscilla casually stomping foes with that annoying nonchalant look Yagi loves to give her, no matter what form she's in. 

*3.5/5* would be my rating. The chapter didn't _wow_ me by any means (then again, Claymore hasn't done this for quite some time...), but it was refreshing and I preferred the focus on Chronos' group to that of the Rabona soldiers. 




Briefly, to those who would like Claymore to continue for a long time - what can I say? There are some manga I'd like to continue for as long as possible (such as Fairy Tail) and there are others I'd rather didn't (such as Claymore). It's just a preference thing; some manga are just better suited to be serialized longer than others. I can't see Claymore hitting the 30 volume mark without turning into something like Naruto.


----------



## Finvarra (Sep 3, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Briefly, to those who would like Claymore to continue for a long time - what can I say? There are some manga I'd like to continue for as long as possible (such as Fairy Tail) and there are others I'd rather didn't (such as Claymore). It's just a preference thing; some manga are just better suited to be serialized longer than others. I can't see Claymore hitting the 30 volume mark without turning into something like Naruto.



I am rather expecting Priscilla to get killed and the manga to end.

I guess it might continue on with a fue adventures of kill so and so awakened but I dont really expect it to.

If the writer wants to continue it after her death I would guess the story would move to the mainland, and I have no idea what I would think of that.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

this would turn into harem, with raki as the mc.
:heston


----------



## Oceania (Sep 3, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> this would turn into harem, with raki as the mc.
> :heston



Lucky bastard!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

anyways, the one at the end looks like an abyssal one. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr6L7O-uyB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 3, 2012)

A non-fodder version of Roxanne perhaps.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 4, 2012)

What no color page that's a let down. Octavia can split into tencles.... hmmm someone else in the manga did that too.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 4, 2012)

Finvarra said:


> I am rather expecting Priscilla to get killed and the manga to end.
> 
> I guess it might continue on with a fue adventures of kill so and so awakened but I dont really expect it to.
> 
> If the writer wants to continue it after her death I would guess the story would move to the mainland, and I have no idea what I would think of that.



I'm sure this would produce a mainland sequel story, maybe even with new heroes, if it was a media juggernaut.

As it is I'm not sure.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2012)

If Yagi isn't going to make a Mainlan series, I would have much rather him never bringing it up at all. Not exploring the Mainland ruins any sort of closure we get from Clare killing Priscilla - the Organization's patrons will likely just re-create the current Test Island on another island and start all over again. Nothing will have been accomplished in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 4, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> If Yagi isn't going to make a Mainlan series, I would have much rather him never bringing it up at all.



I feel you.

I've thought about this before, more times than I can count. To put it simply: I don't like the idea of the Mainland. I never have done and I won't ever be thrilled about it. 

It's always seemed like a contrived plot device designed to quickly and cleanly convince the Ghosts, Galatea and later other figures like Dietrich etc. to Miria's cause. Claymore's are physically, mentally and psychologically indoctrinated in the ways of the Organization. This is much more apparent for Alicia and Beth, and much less apparent for Teresa or Helen, but it's still something which has been shown or implied to happen generally.

With this in mind, Yagi required a shocking, mind-altering revelation for the job. What he plucked up was hard to swallow for a long time.

I don't even like the art for those Mainland panels. A half-assed male Awakened Being battling 2-3 ''Dragon's Kindred'' who themselves look much more boring than Abyssal Ones? Surrounded by armies of soldiers in _football gear_?

It hasn't been one of Yagi's best ideas, that's for sure. 



White Silver King said:


> Not exploring the Mainland ruins any sort of closure we get from Clare killing Priscilla - the Organization's patrons will likely just re-create the current Test Island on another island and start all over again. Nothing will have been accomplished in the grand scheme of things.



I actually disagree here.

Claymore's fundamentals are the issue of Clare, Teresa and Priscilla (and by extension Raki, perhaps...). Miria's goal/story is a sub plot. Priscilla's defeat and vengeance for Teresa will feel like closure for me.

At the end of the day: the Island's Organization has been destroyed and we've seen ''living'' specimens of Dragon's Kindred/Descendants. As a fan of Claymore, I can positively say that I'm content with this. Thanks to Yagi's lovely artwork I can finally look at this uncomfortable, prickly concept and accept it. No longer are the Dragons Miria's imagination, Rubal's whisperings or jokers wearing football padding - instead they're real things that I can touch and prod and finally accept into the Universe of Claymore.

Claymore right now has returned to its roots, or at least to a period of time around Pieta. Clare's back, Raki's back, they're reunited, Helen is cracking jokes, Deneve isn't playing Professor anymore, the gals are looking sexy in their armour, Priscilla is a living, breathing threat and there's ABs _freaking everywhere_.

I've always thought of the Island Laboratory as being the Organization's last, desperate gambit (Miria's dialogue seems to stress this sense of desperation, I recall). If this is taken away there will be no more superhuman warriors or skyscraper-sized superweapons. Taking out the Island's forces is like shutting off a life-support system.

Then again, this whole topic is highly debatable.


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2012)

the priscilla issue should bring closure to the entire story arc with clair. miria's story arc also ended with the organizations demise. whatever is happening on the main island doesn't really concern their group

that's like a story for another time and other heroes. not for the heroes/villains we've grown to love and hate


----------



## Oceania (Sep 5, 2012)

Muk said:


> the priscilla issue should bring closure to the entire story arc with clair. miria's story arc also ended with the organizations demise. whatever is happening on the main island doesn't really concern their group
> 
> that's like a story for another time and other heroes. not for the heroes/villains we've grown to love and hate



Same here Yagi could expand to the mainland in another story. 

But this story is going to end here on the island where the story began. 

or Yagi could do another highschool story.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2012)

Where is the chap


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2012)

> Same here Yagi could expand to the mainland in another story.
> 
> But this story is going to end here on the island where the story began.
> 
> or Yagi could do another highschool story.


actually, up until now, i still can't believe that yagi made Angel Densetsu.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, the last pages were a kind of a waste, but anyway, the next chapters gonna be full of action. You guys wanna bet who survives? And how much Nakama power gonna be involved? 



Jon Stark said:


> Briefly, to those who would like Claymore to continue for a long time - what can I say? There are some manga I'd like to continue for as long as possible (such as Fairy Tail) and there are others I'd rather didn't (such as Claymore). It's just a preference thing; some manga are just better suited to be serialized longer than others. I can't see Claymore hitting the 30 volume mark without turning into something like Naruto.



FT cuz of the Boobs, amirite?! 



FormerAbyssalone said:


> Same here Yagi could expand to the mainland in another story.
> 
> But this story is going to end here on the island where the story began.
> 
> or Yagi could do another highschool story.



I?d like for THIS story to end here too. If he decided to make a sequel or a spin-off concerning the mainland, I surely wouldn?t say no.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Where is the chap


Here.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 7, 2012)

Or he could do a comedy agian!!!! I like to see people explore different areas of fiction. Yeah I know he has done a comedy before. But now that he has sharpend his skills, I'd like to see how far he can go!


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Or he could do a comedy agian!!!! I like to see people explore different areas of fiction. Yeah I know he has done a comedy before. But now that he has sharpend his skills, I'd like to see how far he can go!



I?m planning to read Angel Densetsu after reading 20th Century Boys, but it?s gonna take some time till I get to read any of em....
Was kind of surprised when I discovered the same author has drawn both mangas ^^


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2012)

i want to see mira do a joke.
or get scared.


----------



## Tryke (Sep 7, 2012)

Was pretty cliche, but I liked the one for all and all for one moment. The role call was nice too.  Not much happened this chap, but was a nice simple one to give yagi more time for the big finale.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2012)

what's with the horrid translation?
it didn't flow at all


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

Muk said:


> what's with the horrid translation?
> it didn't flow at all



Wouldn?t call that horrid...there are worse translations, I tell ya


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2012)

it was still rather bad

didn't feel like one of mib's usual translations


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2012)

Does Claymore seem like its coming to end soon to anyone else?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Does Claymore seem like its coming to end soon to anyone else?



Depends if you want/believe them to go to the mainland and continue their quest...


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2012)

Idk, this current chapter really hit me. This is has been Clare's whole goal. I hope they go to the mainland though.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

That chapter was translated by retarded monkeys. You guys should know not to read any of Batoto's translations. I'm trolling those fucks just for this chapter. Time for a 3rd account.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

Omfg that chapter was awful.  It was somehow even worse than last month's. Let's take a look back at all the bullshit that played out this week.

1) Clare suits up to protect her man in some horrible-ass inversion of the typical "badass hero suits up" scene. Yagi is throwing out panels that only the most butched out feminists would appreciate.

2) Miria uses her lameass technique against the most powerful monster who has ever walked the earth and is surprised that..., it doesn't work.  Oh Miria, your failures are as consistent as the bad writing in this pictographic toilet paper.

3) Clare tells everyone her story. The gang acts like this is the first time they heard it and Yagi acts like we give a darn.  

4) With regards to number three, Yagi has fallen so low that he's taken pages out of Kishimoto's playbook. We got four accounts of the Uchiha massacre so Itachi wankers could shed tears for that Twilight reject. Yagi is hoping we'll do the same-thing for these Amazons most of us got tired of in January 2011.

5) I have not even finished this chapter and I'm thoroughly disgusted by it. 

6) Miria, of ALL people, is trying to give Clare a lecture on revenge? So Miria, the most morally fucked up character in Claymore, who uses a double-standard for everyone but herself, is going to lecture Clare, about revenge. Derp.

7) Yagi was so, so, so, so close to ending this chapter without another friendship speech and for the 6th month in a row he blew it. And I have to tell you, I read this chapter with Natsu and Erza and before I closed my browser they both said "This some gay shit."  Yeah, yeah it is.

8) Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, after destroying the organization for all the cruel and inhumane shit they did..., the gang takes up their swords as warriors of the organization to strike down evil? Are you kidding me? Are you fucking kidding me? So what was the whole point of fighting the organization to begin with? Oh let me guess, the warriors are cool with killing yoma and other Claymore (because all AB are) so long as they're "choosing" to do it. But if it's an order from the MIB all of a sudden it infringes on their rights as women. GTFOH


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll refrain from saying this chapter was _awful_ or _disgusting_  but these recent chapters do seem like a totally different manga to the glorious days of Pieta or Lautrec.

My biggest problem is with Raki. Or more specifically, the *Raki-Clare-Priscilla* dynamic. Let's view it on a fundamental level:


*Clare:* Willingly joined the Organization and became a Claymore after Priscilla's Awakening, in other words: she _sacrificed her humanity for revenge_. Priscilla's actions have also affected Clare in other ways, for example through Ophelia. After 7 years of bonding to the other Ghosts, Clare's desire for revenge was still so strong she practically abandoned Helen and Deneve just to stomp on Priscilla. After the reverse happened, Clare merged herself to an abomination just to enact her revenge in a much cruder way.

*Raki:* The bonds he formed with Clare were apparently so strong that he searched for her for _seven years_. In this same seven years, Raki spent most of his time with Priscilla. Exluding how Raki ''owes'' Clare for what she did to the Yoma who slaughtered his family, his bond with Priscilla should be much firmer. There's also the possibility of romantic feelings for her.

*Priscilla:* Hated Teresa enough to completely ignore her indoctrination within the Organization and purposefully Awakened for the sole purpose of killing her. Later, followed Raki around for seven years due to Teresa's scent clinging to him and wishes to kill Clare so that Teresa dies a ''second time.''
So overall it's a pretty intense dynamic. Sure, it's not exactly of the same depth or complexity as the Guts-Griffith-Casca dynamic, but it's still something I've enjoyed reading about. I believed that after Clare was retrieved and recuperated this would be tackled. Raki finding out Priscilla's true motives from Clare, and Clare finding out that Raki spent a considerable amount of time with her nemesis. It would have put an interesting spin on their relationship.

And yet, from my understanding, Yagi has brushed this off.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 8, 2012)

well remeber Priscilla just used Raki to find the source of the scent on him. At the same time how do we know that Raki wasn't using Priscilla to find Clare himself. Remeber he is a human he can't distinguish regular yoma and humans, so he needed Priss to find yoma.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 8, 2012)

The point I was getting at is that, for various reasons, these three guys are linked together. Clare being ''revived'' gave Yagi the opportunity to expand on this, which he didn't do. He may in the future, but this was the perfect time to.

Instead we had an off-panel attack by Miria which failed to impress me despite being _?berly amazingly powerful_... supposedly.


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I'll refrain from saying this chapter was _awful_ or _disgusting_  but these recent chapters do seem like a totally different manga to the glorious days of Pieta or Lautrec.
> 
> My biggest problem is with Raki. Or more specifically, the *Raki-Clare-Priscilla* dynamic. Let's view it on a fundamental level:
> 
> ...



thing is Raki said to one of the new gen claymore that he was fully aware of what Priscilla is. He knew she was a monster and eats humans etc. He knew what Isley was etc, yet he kept staying with them.

For what reason, well 1 for sure is to be able to distinguish between yoma and humans, the other to try and find Clair and 3rd ... no idea ... maybe some sort of feeling of family?

At least Isley felt it was like family, who knows what Raki felt. And at this point that would be the only dynamic not addressed in this chapter. I am guessing that they will probably address it in the upcoming battle trying to weaken Priscilla in as many ways as possible to even stand a chance of victory.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 8, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I'll refrain from saying this chapter was _awful_ or _disgusting_  but *these recent chapters do seem like a totally different manga to the glorious days of Pieta or Lautrec*.



That's cause he's letting Kishimoto guest-write this shit.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 8, 2012)

Muk said:


> thing is Raki said to one of the new gen claymore that he was fully aware of what Priscilla is. He knew she was a monster and eats humans etc. He knew what Isley was etc, yet he kept staying with them.
> 
> For what reason, well 1 for sure is to be able to distinguish between yoma and humans, the other to try and find Clair and 3rd ... no idea ... maybe some sort of feeling of family?
> 
> At least Isley felt it was like family, who knows what Raki felt. And at this point that would be the only dynamic not addressed in this chapter. I am guessing that they will probably address it in the upcoming battle trying to weaken Priscilla in as many ways as possible to even stand a chance of victory.



Raki knowing what Priscilla is doesn't tell him about her past with Clare. That's something only Clare knows about (and perhaps Rubel). Even Priscilla doesn't completely understand other than her hate for Teresa and Clare being a vessel for Teresa. He might have figured it out from Priscilla's words after she abandoned him combined with his own experience with Clare, but we haven't seen any of that.

As you say, it might be addressed later on. In fact, I'm sure it will be. However, I thought it would be one of the first things Yagi would engage with after Clare's retrieval. I'd rather he sorted it out here and now instead of during a battle where it might ruin the pacing or be detrimental to the overall quality of the fight (for example, Alicia Vs. Riful round II had very little dialogue, just pages and pages of fast-paced action).


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2012)

raki knowing what priscilla is, indeed doesn't lead to priscilla's history with Clair. However it does explain why Raki ain't surprised or confused when suddenly all the ghosts are after Priscilla. He knew from the beginning at some point either Priscilla would kill them all, or they would hunt Priscilla.
The whole scene with the shonen hero being in shock etc after some revelation ain't happening as Raki already knew what Prscilla is. He didn't know the extra 'trivia history' that Clair and Priscilla had, but he knew she was a monster that sooner or later would kill or be killed.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 8, 2012)

Muk said:


> raki knowing what priscilla is, indeed doesn't lead to priscilla's history with Clair. However it does explain why Raki ain't surprised or confused when suddenly all the ghosts are after Priscilla. He knew from the beginning at some point either Priscilla would kill them all, or they would hunt Priscilla.
> The whole scene with the shonen hero being in shock etc after some revelation ain't happening as Raki already knew what Prscilla is. He didn't know the extra 'trivia history' that Clair and Priscilla had, but he knew she was a monster that sooner or later would kill or be killed.



This^

Yagi has told us what Miria used her most powerful attack. He probably will expand on this as the battle goes on.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Sep 18, 2012)

well, guess nuthin to do but sit around waiting for end of month and ...



edit: furthermore:


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2012)

haegar said:


> edit: furthermore:



This...makes sense, actually. It?s pretty much like the theory that there are indeed aliens out there, but they just choose to avoid us. Still, we should be able to at least detect _some kind_ of traces, but I guess they?re advanced enough to keep themselves hidden.

...yeah, I know, I?m too much into sci-fi, but it?d be really sad if we were alone in this fucking big universe.


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2012)

maybe they read our anime and watch our mangas and that's it?


----------



## haegar (Sep 29, 2012)

*bumps up*



> TSS has the tittle of the chapter up already.
> "The Advance Guards of the Holy City" or
> "The Holy City Outpost"


----------



## Oceania (Sep 30, 2012)

hmm sounds interesting.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 30, 2012)

So glad to have seen Calvin and Hobbes in here.



haegar said:


> *bumps up*



Cid and Galk's return? They didn't die yet, right?


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2012)

wee the ghosts fighting awaken beings


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 30, 2012)

haegar said:


> chapter is out on TSS:
> 
> Later on she says it's because Quincy don't emit but absorb reiatsu
> 
> ...



looks pretty exciting.  a miria/clare combo attack.  plus that last few panels with raki and the powerful ascended beings.  could be they know something or sense some powers from raki.....

got chills looking at miria and clare together....bad ass.

reading the summary....clare has a new power up?


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2012)

wait so raki didn't hear clair say anything about teresa? 

raki needs better hearing xD


----------



## haegar (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the problem might be the connecting part between ear and logical conclusion, that is brains - when it comes to the whole Clare/Prissy/Teresa love triangle he just dense as a piece of rock from Staff


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 30, 2012)

Alright chapter. The fact it came out of nowhere for me is a bonus too.

- Refreshing AB designs, reminding me of Pieta more and more.
- Clare back in action
- Helen's drill sword looking even more awesome
- Chronos APPROACHING RAKI LIKE THE GRANDMASTER PIMP DADDY THAT HE IS.

On the contrary:

- Chapter seemed random, didn't link into the past one particularly much, but maybe that's just me.
- Filler-ish impression, but again, might just be me.
- GALATEA JUST STOOD THERE SMILING, FIGHT YOU BEAUTIFUL BLIND WOMAN.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2012)

A whole big who gives a fuck chapter. Yawn.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> A whole big who gives a fuck chapter. Yawn.



fee fy fo thumb.....


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a good chapter. Yagi has to have Clare use her new power on somebody. Who knows if she got something more from her time inside the blob. With Rafaela fighting style, memories and battle experience, Clare is pretty hax now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2012)

Sci-Fi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good chapter. Yagi has to have Clare use her new power on somebody. Who knows if she got something more from her time inside the blob. With Rafaela fighting style, memories and battle experience, Clare is pretty hax now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She hardly showed off her post TS power before even emerging from the blob!


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2012)

Sci-Fi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good chapter. Yagi has to have Clare use her new power on somebody. Who knows if she got something more from her time inside the blob. With Rafaela fighting style, memories and battle experience, Clare is pretty hax now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder if luciella's fighting style is also in her head


----------



## Oceania (Oct 1, 2012)

an ok chapter if I must say....

Really neat AB designs, 

Clare and Miria fight together =

Interesting end Raki gonna face off with Cronos and that one guy.


----------



## Tryke (Oct 3, 2012)

Is the chap out?  That earlier link doesn't seem to work for me and none of the usual sites have it up yet. o.o


----------



## Oceania (Oct 4, 2012)

Tryke said:


> Is the chap out?  That earlier link doesn't seem to work for me and none of the usual sites have it up yet. o.o




*Spoiler*: __ 



have you tried typing in Baidu in google search?


----------



## Sliver Fang (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am i the only one who went  at the sight of helen using Jean's drill sword?



			
				Tryke said:
			
		

> Is the chap out? That earlier link doesn't seem to work for me and none of the usual sites have it up yet. o.o



The site wouldn't work for me too. I found the raws here and its where i "read" it.​


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2012)

Claymore 131


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2012)

Galatea makes any chapter glorious. New epithet - Galatea the Glorious Glory


----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, Clare.  Who's ability will you steal next?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else thinks that this manga is getting damn lame?

Rading every chapter is like listening to politicians... It's the same issue as with Gantz. I'm completely losing my interest in this manga


----------



## Muah (Oct 5, 2012)

Man im so confused. How did Clare get those memories. Where did this superior awakened being come from. It's getting hard to distinguish characters in this manga. Weren't they on the outside of the castle about to fight prisicilla?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2012)

I think they were attacking the city looking for a fast meal before either running away or making a counter attack.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder how much of a good talker Raki is. 

Looks like there is no easy meals for the AB's anymore.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I wonder how much of a good talker Raki is.
> 
> Looks like there is no easy meals for the AB's anymore.



Raki was good enough to cause Isley to almost swear off eating people, despite being hunted down like a dog at every turn.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 5, 2012)

Just a thought, do they know he hanged about with Isley and Priscilla in his youth?

Or are they about to ask him and other questions like this?


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 6, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Just a thought, do they know he hanged about with Isley and Priscilla in his youth?
> 
> Or are they about to ask him and other questions like this?



i'm almost positive they can smell isley and priscilla from raki the way priscilla was able to smell claire/teresa from raki......


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2012)

only a few claymore are capable of actually 'smelling' someone. miata being one of them, priscilla another.

otherwise they usually rely on yoma aura to identify them


----------



## Oceania (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm sorry is there any way we could get a better translation than that? I normally don't complain but I have to this time.


----------



## aegon (Oct 6, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Yeah I'm sorry is there any way we could get a better translation than that? I normally don't complain but I have to this time.



'_stepping art_'

mib's version with gernot translation


----------



## Oceania (Oct 6, 2012)

aegon said:


> even tested the second LDR to be sure
> 
> mib's version with gernot translation



thank you this one is a lot better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2012)

Get the fuck out of here....well I'll be damn thrilled...and yet a little disappointed.


should spoiler that, silver king.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2012)

omg 

last page 

hell yeah


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 29, 2012)

As a really big _spoiler_ fan I don't know what to say. I guess... I'm happy?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> As a really big _spoiler_ fan I don't know what to say. I guess... I'm happy?



 Yeah see while I am really happy to see her alive....at the same time I am kind of disappointed. But my Happiness outweighs my disappointment.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _RAW Spoiler_ 



Her death is one of my favourites in any manga. Seeing this arrogant self-styled ''Queen'' reduced to a frightened little girl running for her life from monsters really stuck with me. Gradually getting her limbs cut off by Abyss Feeders or Alicia and watching her man being mutilated by Priscilla... It was brutal, saddening and most of all it was glorious. 




I'll savour the happiness and confusion for now - better to wait and see how Yagi handles things than getting hung up about it, I guess.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It might be that she was never really dead in the first place. We know she can move her vital organs around so she might have moved them to her legs when Priscilla attacked her. It would explain why her top half was dead and we why we now have a random ass pair of legs walking around on their own.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _RAW Spoiler_ 



To be fair - that isn't the point. Nobody is debating *how* she has returned, just _why the Hell_ Yagi felt the need to return her. Unless I'm missing something.

The last time we saw her, she was missing all of her limbs except a single leg. And now she has two. Sure, you can attribute this to regeneration... but once again this isn't the pressing question.

As a big fan of her, I hope this doesn't end up like what happened to Gluttony/Kimblee in FMA or most Edo Tensei/Orochimaru in Naruto - who fell flat after their highly anticipated return.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2012)

Ya should spoiler tag the convo as it may give away the spoiler.


----------



## Sliver Fang (Oct 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raw: After seeing riful i was like  then i was like :amazed then i was like  then i was like  then i was like "just as planned"


----------



## Oceania (Oct 29, 2012)

nooo you got to be shitting me!!!! no no no she's back?????? fuck yeah.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 29, 2012)

Soo I guess Riful is going to be like Cell from DBZ and they are going to have to destroy every last bit of her to kill her right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Soo I guess Riful is going to be like Cell from DBZ and they are going to have to destroy every last bit of her to kill her right?



 Spoiler tag please, sir.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Spoiler tag please, sir.



Sorry I keep forgetting about that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd rather it have been Isley since Riful actually had a good death already while Isley's was pitiful simply being used as hype for abyss fodders. 

Not to mention we never got to see his full strength.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



On the one hand, Isley was one of my favorite characters of any manga (obviously) and I would love to see him again. However, I thought his death scene was much better than Riful's - the emotional impact was far greater - and I feel that would be cheapened with his resurrection much more than Riful's would.


----------



## Ryus (Oct 30, 2012)

Summery of ch 132
posted on mangahelpers by God Eye Galatea


*Spoiler*: __ 





God Eye Galatea said:


> Thank you Gene for the early chapter! <3 Really appreciate your hard work! :3
> Oh, this chapter is really converstation heavy, took me a while.
> 
> Chapter 132
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Summery of ch 132
> posted on mangahelpers by God Eye Galatea



dat Ryus....


----------



## Ryus (Oct 30, 2012)

^That's the Chinese scan not the real RAW 

Don't get my hopes up, since the faster we find the raw the faster we get the English scan. Not true with the Chinese scan

Note: I do appreciate the link though (even though I've already seen it xD) since after looking though the past posts apparently no one posted a link to it.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 30, 2012)

Ryus said:


> Summery of ch 132
> posted on mangahelpers by God Eye Galatea



hmm very interesting indeed.


----------



## haegar (Oct 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 da fuck? Riful? wuzzgoinon? 0.o 

I like Chronos, he's a shrewed one. I am curious about the precise translation of his last remark to Raki - is her referring to Clare or implying Raki might have some way to evolve into the strongest blade?


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 30, 2012)

chapters like these that make me hate claymore being a once a month thing.....god damn it.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _#132 Spoiler Discussion_ 



I'm not sure what to think about this ''Riful'' that is approaching. Hopefully it doesn't plant a giant muddy foot onto her legacy. 





Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you've simply been unable to read it correctly, or were unable to appreciate it due to personal bias.

Isley's death was brilliant. A noble giant being brought down by much dirtier creatures was a clear theme of the battle. Sort of like a pack of wolves chasing after a wounded bear. It was designed to be painful and unglamorous. Maybe the last few years have softened you, but Claymore has never been a Jump manga with sword-wielding Amazons using the power of friendship. It's _much_ darker.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, Isley's death was by far my favourite.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: _#132 Spoiler Discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know usually monsters in claymore never get the 'clean' death that is usually found in shonen or other media.

they are usually gruesome, cheap, nasty; pretty much 'reality' based. you kill the monster in whatever way possible, as long as it is dead, it's dead.

those 'clean' fights you only see when claymore fight each other or when a claymore fights a yoma that is so weak it dies in a single hit. but monster that are of the same or stronger power scale usually die a gruesome death


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 30, 2012)

Muk said:


> you know usually monsters in claymore never get the 'clean' death that is usually found in shonen or other media.
> 
> they are usually gruesome, cheap, nasty; pretty much 'reality' based. you kill the monster in whatever way possible, as long as it is dead, it's dead.
> 
> those 'clean' fights you only see when claymore fight each other or when a claymore fights a yoma that is so weak it dies in a single hit. but monster that are of the same or stronger power scale usually die a gruesome death



Exactly, but even among Claymores fights can be dirty. Roxanne using her whole blade to fight with; the ''Blade of Evil'' technique or Cassandra getting cut to ribbons by her fellow warriors are classic examples of this.


----------



## haegar (Oct 30, 2012)

Muk said:


> as long as it is dead, it's dead.



so what you make of this chapter's legs?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chronos' last comment to Raki about him becoming the strongest swordsman males me think he's going to ask Dae or Rubel to turn him into a Claymore. And since there are no Yoma around, but plently of Awakened Being flesh (and some single digit quality shit at that) we might see the first cognizent Abyss Feeder in Raki. Me gusta.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 31, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chronos' last comment to Raki about him becoming the strongest swordsman males me think he's going to ask Dae or Rubel to turn him into a Claymore. And since there are no Yoma around, but plently of Awakened Being flesh (and some single digit quality shit at that) we might see the first cognizent Abyss Feeder in Raki. Me gusta.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they already made Raki a claymore.  Seems rather odd that they brought raki all that way when he was hit by a shard of that thing and then all of a sudden, he was just in prison.  Chronos might have sensed something in Raki already to make him suspect that something's up.  maybe raki is a quarter claymore like clare.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: _#132 Spoiler Discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did it read it correctly and I do appreciate the symbolism behind Isley's death.

I just think he had massive potential left in him given he was such an interesting character and he was implied a couple of times to be the strongest out the abyssal ones.

I'd would of rather he lived a lot longer then he did also that he would of had more time to develop.

I would of preferred if he at least went out fighting at full strength given he was pretty much half dead when the Abyss feeders attacked him.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I did it read it correctly and I do appreciate the symbolism behind Isley's death.
> 
> I just think he had massive potential left in him given he was such an interesting character and he was implied a couple of times to be the strongest out the abyssal ones.
> 
> ...



hmmmm....i wonder if isley left a piece of himself in raki......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> hmmmm....i wonder if isley left a piece of himself in raki......



 It was immature of me to snicker at this.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 31, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> It was immature of me to snicker at this.



ok...after re-reading that......yeaaaaaa......but you know what i mean, lol.  something in raki made him resistant to that parasitic thing and made the organization interested in him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> ok...after re-reading that......yeaaaaaa......but you know what i mean, lol.  something in raki made him resistant to that parasitic thing and made the organization interested in him.



 It was his will power because Beth was not immune to the effect. Or Riful's boy toy whats his face. If he were to have something like that he would not have needed Priscilla to point out a Yoma to him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 31, 2012)

Her return was honestly one of the biggest shots to the arm of this manga I could have thought of.

Other than You Know Who fully returning (not Priscilla, she's a given) but that would have felt... wrong.


----------



## Sliver Fang (Oct 31, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Her return was honestly one of the biggest shots to the arm of this manga I could have thought of.
> 
> Other than *You Know Who* fully returning (not Priscilla, she's a given) but that would have felt... wrong.



You better not mean Teresa.  I will punch someone in the face if yagi revives her to help battle Priscilla.  But flashbacks of her awesomeness are much welcomed.

But i would :33 if you meant Irene, granted she would kind of be irreverent at this point.​


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2012)

I think he meant Clare lol.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 31, 2012)

hmmm....here's an interesting question.  claymores are half yoma.  what would happen if you put an awakened being, or better yet, and abyssal one into a human instead of a yoma....


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 31, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> hmmm....here's an interesting question.  claymores are half yoma.  what would happen if you put an awakened being, or better yet, and abyssal one into a human instead of a yoma....



Are you caught up to the manga, btw?


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Are you caught up to the manga, btw?



sort of.....it's easy to forget details with the frequency (or lack there of ) of the chapters....but essentially, yeah...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> hmmm....here's an interesting question.  claymores are half yoma.  what would happen if you put an awakened being, or better yet, and abyssal one into a human instead of a yoma....


Awakened beings/Abyssal ones are Claymores just they have lost control so you would get a quarter yoma Claymore like Clare essentially.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 31, 2012)

^ Well, the difference between a Claymore and an Awakened Being isn't simply an issue of mentality. As shown by Priscilla, Riful, Agatha etc. they have completely different bodies to Claymores, as if the act of Awakening changes their biology to a high degree. Which kinda explains the drastically different results that arise from human + Claymore and human + Awakened Being.



jgalt7 said:


> sort of.....it's easy to forget details with the frequency (or lack there of ) of the chapters....but essentially, yeah...



I was just wondering, because I know there's a lot of anime watchers. Anyway, I asked because we already know what happens when the flesh of an Awakened Being is transplanted into a human in place of Yoma flesh - an Abyss Feeder is created.

Abyssal Ones are essentially massively strong Awakened Beings, so I doubt anything fundamentally different would be created. Plus, Abyssal Ones are very rare and their flesh isn't easy to come by - despite the fact they've rampaged throughout the last few arcs.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> ^ Well, the difference between a Claymore and an Awakened Being isn't simply an issue of mentality. As shown by Priscilla, Riful, Agatha etc. they have completely different bodies to Claymores, as if the act of Awakening changes their biology to a high degree. Which kinda explains the drastically different results that arise from human + Claymore and human + Awakened Being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see....i missed those details.....

thanks for that.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it me or is rigaldo over looked as a character in claymore? I found him to be pretty epic. To bad he came and went so fast


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2012)

General Mael Radec said:


> Is it me or is rigaldo over looked as a character in claymore? I found him to be pretty epic. To bad he came and went so fast



Indeed, Rigardo is a fucking badass.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Nov 1, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Indeed, Rigardo is a fucking badass.



there he is! pure awesomeness. They killed him off early because the writer didnt want the manga to end to early


----------



## haegar (Nov 2, 2012)

dat riful ...


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2012)

Ch.58


----------



## haegar (Nov 2, 2012)

while the update is appreciated, credit where it's due not that shitty head instead 

Ch.58


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2012)

Shits about to go down son. Seems like Raki is gonna get a hell of a lot stronger as well.


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2012)

as long as the credits page at the end of the scan is there, it shouldn't matter which link it is 

translation felt a bit weird to me though


----------



## PDQ (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So will this be a mindless zombie Abyssal One like how Duff turned or Cassandra turned or the Rafaela/Luciela one?






Jon Stark said:


> Anyway, I asked because we already know what happens when the flesh of an Awakened Being is transplanted into a human in place of Yoma flesh - an Abyss Feeder is created.


Yep, the remaining questions is what happens if you transplant Clare or an Abyss Feeder into a human?  I guess if a Claymore begets a claymore, Clare could make an even more human claymore.


----------



## haegar (Nov 2, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> as long as the credits page at the end of the scan is there, it shouldn't matter which link it is
> 
> translation felt a bit weird to me though



ugh, my bad, hadnt read till the end assuming there was no credits 

I'm thankful for gernot's translation of Chronos' passing remark to Raki, it is much crisper then what we had before - though it remains deviously ambigious, curse u Yagi 

_if u get the timing right you could become a stronger blade against her than anyone else here_

despite the blade reference I am leaning towards Chronos subtly nudging Raki towards talk-no-jutsu on Priscilla, from what little questions he asked he seemed to be sure Raki knows her and well might have concluded the being Raki left with when parting from Isley was her (as it was known to Riful Priscilla was with Isley he prly knew that too)

I still would prefer him being more than human but somehow I get a feeling it's not gonna happen...

edit:
btw based on lat page I am wondering if what's joining the fray is some sort of merger of Riful's and Alicia's remains, the face looks more like the twins than like Riful, also the hair on the brow under the ribbons reminds of them ...


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> ugh, my bad, hadnt read till the end assuming there was no credits
> 
> I'm thankful for gernot's translation of Chronos' passing remark to Raki, it is much crisper then what we had before - though it remains deviously ambigious, curse u Yagi
> 
> ...


I took it as partly that and partly something else. The something else I got from the word timing, basically a backstab creating a scenario where his blade his blade which actually harm her e.g through talk no jutsu and using is weapon to deal a decent blow. Since the destroyer is still there it's not a simply powerlevel fight (otherwise Priscilla would rape) so he may actually be able to phsyically harm her.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> edit:
> btw based on lat page I am wondering if what's joining the fray is some sort of merger of Riful's and Alicia's remains, the face looks more like the twins than like Riful, also the hair on the brow under the ribbons reminds of them ...



Two of my fave characters merging into... something. 

It's like Galatea and Ophelia having hot raunchy sex.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope Galatea fights. I wanna see her and Miata own mad bitches


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2012)

So if....IF it is not Riful...who could it possibly be?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 2, 2012)

That was Riful's lower half, right?  Her upper torso was being carried around by Dauf.

I don't want to go out on a limb here, but...Riful's kid?  It might not even be a girl.  Though I wish it were Riful.  She went out like a punk.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2012)

maybe it's riful and dauf's child


----------



## Oceania (Nov 2, 2012)

Come on people it has to be Riful, there is no one else it could be, we've also seen Riful with half her head bitten off. So Its not a stretch to say she could regenerate the rest of her from her lower half. Don't over complicate it.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> maybe it's riful and dauf's child



Pretty much.  He/she/it, if it's not Riful, but very close and it came from Riful's lower torso...

You know, despite everything that's happened in Claymore and all of the rampant speculuation that's ever taken place, this is the first time I've ever felt truly grossed out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Come on people it has to be Riful, there is no one else it could be, we've also seen Riful with half her head bitten off. So Its not a stretch to say she could regenerate the rest of her from her lower half. Don't over complicate it.



 Yeah even so...wouldn't Pris has noticed that?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 2, 2012)

What I don't get is, how did Priscilla get a hold over the Abyssal One? When did this happen?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 2, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> What I don't get is, how did Priscilla get a hold over the Abyssal One? When did this happen?



Cassandra is fueled by Priscilla's Yoki - it's what was used to resurrect her. From what I can tell, Priscilla's unconscious mind is calling out to the piece of her left in Cassandra, which is why she feels compelled to go to Rabona.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 2, 2012)

Whatever it is, I hope it's very close to Riful's awakened form in appearance and performance.  Riful's form, I thought, was one of the best, and it's brief engagement with the wonder twins sucked.  Basically all that happened to her was that she'd get shredded without even launching an attack of her own or using any of it's previously demonstrated speed, strength, and mobility.

I'd always thought of Riful's form as being akin to a forest of vines.  Only the vines are razor sharp, harder than steel, strong enough to crush stone, and are so fast they could wrap themselves around you before you could even blink.


----------



## Phertt (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm really hoping it's Riful.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 2, 2012)

first time in a long time I've actually read *all* of the chapter, it was a good chapter and maybe one of my favorite characters *may* be returning next chapter, I'm kinda excited about this development.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah just let it be Riful...no need for any BS. And I swear if the next chapter does not tell us who that is I will rage.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah even so...wouldn't Pris has noticed that?



Maybe Priss didn't understand the aspect of Riful able to move her vital organs around I guess?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually, it occurs to me that it might actually be Riful, despite the difference in youki. 

Think about it; the only way to survive the Abyssal Feeders is to kill them all in one go, which evidently proved to be near impossible to do for a lone Abyssal one.  If Riful realized that even Isley eventually fell to them, that even if she were able to survive that first battle against Alicia, Beth, and the feeders, they would come for her again.  And again.

The only way to survive then would be to change her scent.  If she altered her youki, perhaps even very slightly, the Feeders would not be able to track her.  And it's not like something like that would be outside the realm of possibility.  No one has likely tried it simply because no one has ever had to.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 3, 2012)

Didn't priscilla already gave raki some of her flesh?

There's probably some changes happening in his body already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2012)

God damn, shit is getting tense. Chronos seems like a collected, cool friend. Good to see the author still manages to introduce strong male characters so late in the story after Isley died. Oh, Claymore and your reverse gender roles.

Loved the Riful twist but it's probably not her from the other Awakened reactions, there's really no such things as resurrection in this series but rather transformations and fullblown creations of other beings out of the remains of previous characters.

It's gonna be a remnant of her but not really her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Didn't priscilla already gave raki some of her flesh?
> 
> There's probably some changes happening in his body already.



Kensei wasn't slashed

 You can say that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 3, 2012)

Overly attached claymore (clare to raki)


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 3, 2012)

Link removed

Am I the only one who finds the awakened one at the top right panel of this page hot?, dat redhead


----------



## Oceania (Nov 3, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Link removed
> 
> Am I the only one who finds the awakened one at the top right panel of this page hot?, dat redhead



how do you know she's a red head.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2012)

I think all the Awakened Beings in the last two pages have really great designs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> how do you know she's a red head.



 He is a doctor...obviously he checked the drapes.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 4, 2012)

meh, the AO's here are hotter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> meh, the AO's here are hotter.



 She can please so many men with her many many mouths.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 4, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> She can please so many men with her many many mouths.



i saw what you did there.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 4, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> how do you know she's a red head.



Let a man dream


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 4, 2012)

The blonde Elf-looking one is da best.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd pick the one on the middle(looks like the kuudere type ) or the one on the right side.(looks innocent )


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2012)

I choose the one who looks like a guy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding :ho
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wesley (Nov 4, 2012)

Ressurections do happen in Claymore.  Cassandra's body was completely destroyed, but the Organization was able to piece it back together and preserve it.  With the discovery of Priscilla's flesh, they were able to revive her.

If the same thing happened to Riful's remains...that would be like salt in the wound.  Not only does Pris kill Riful while she's barely more powerful than a little girl, but to use her remains to create a puppet for her use?

I sincerely hope it is Riful or at least something of Riful's doing.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 4, 2012)

Any one else amused how suddenly usually cool,calm,and confident Clare is looky so peppy and fawning/worrying over Raki like a typical teenage girl 

The sudden personality change is just hilarious


----------



## Wesley (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought she was acting like his mother.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2012)

i thought she was acting like his big sis 

besides she always been emotional, just didn't show it on her face most of the time


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2012)

Muk said:


> *i thought she was acting like his big sis *
> 
> besides she always been emotional, just didn't show it on her face most of the time


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2012)

reminds me i should finish watching season 2 xD


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 5, 2012)

So since it has been established that it is not Riful, then it could be her daughter since it came from the lower part (maybe from her womb) or another being with Riful's remains but with a different personality. I dunno, just guessing since Chronos comment implied that it is just similar to Riful's yoki.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it would be pretty cool if it was Riful's daughter. It'd be fucking disgusting, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 5, 2012)

It would be awful. No daughters please. Just like the fake spoiler of Miria being Rimuto's biological daughter.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> It would be awful. No daughters please. Just like the fake spoiler of Miria being Rimuto's biological daughter.



Riful was always experimenting with the bodies of Claymores and Awakened Beings, it would make sense for her to have found a way to procreate. I think it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 5, 2012)

If Yagi devotes a page or two to explain this, then sure.

If not, then nope. Awful.


----------



## haegar (Nov 5, 2012)

there is no way he wouldn't explain this somehow would he? I mean seriously. We just got a cliffhanger on it is all...


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 5, 2012)

Needless to say, there will be an explanation for what happened, its just that we do not have any clear answer who's the new awakened one on Riful's body.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> If Yagi devotes a page or two to explain this, then sure.
> 
> If not, then nope. Awful.



Obviously if he didn't explain it, it would be awful. But that's true for any new plot element.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 5, 2012)

It's probably Riful. Not some kid, but Riful herself. Not that any of you were paying attention but when the Ghosts fought Agatha, Tabitha remarked that some types of awakened beings can move their weakpoint throughout their body thus protecting themselves. Agatha did this throughout the fight until they were finally able to find her real body by cutting through her outer husk. If we assume that Riful is similar in that respect it would be fairly easy for her to move the location of her weakpoint to her lower body, thus saving herself when Priscilla thought she did in Riful.


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Riful was always experimenting with the bodies of Claymores and Awakened Beings, it would make sense for her to have found a way to procreate. I think it would be pretty awesome.


dauf was her hubby for a few decades 
i don't see why she couldn't have found a way to procreate


----------



## Wesley (Nov 5, 2012)

If it is Riful's kid, it probably happened the old fashioned way.  Only with a 3 story tall monster and lots of tentacles.


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2012)

riful did say that dauph was the only one not to break 

so yeah probably some old fashion intercourse in their abyssal form


----------



## Oceania (Nov 5, 2012)

Muk said:


> riful did say that dauph was the only one not to break
> 
> so yeah probably some old fashion intercourse in their abyssal form



well yeah. 

but it has to be Riful, it looks just like Riful as she is regenerating.


----------



## haegar (Nov 5, 2012)

well if it's the offspring we can be tahnkful it looks like her and not like daddy 

regardless, I still think it isn't *her* as such, some fusion took place there with something else, and what is the result is questionable in terms or personality regardless of outer looks. going on a limb here but oh well


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> It's probably Riful. Not some kid, but Riful herself. Not that any of you were paying attention but when the Ghosts fought Agatha, Tabitha remarked that some types of awakened beings can move their weakpoint throughout their body thus protecting themselves. Agatha did this throughout the fight until they were finally able to find her real body by cutting through her outer husk. If we assume that Riful is similar in that respect it would be fairly easy for her to move the location of her weakpoint to her lower body, thus saving herself when Priscilla thought she did in Riful.



I'm pretty sure every person in this thread knows that. Not that you were paying attention but Chronos explicitly said that it wasn't Riful but something similar. It possible it's her child (unlikely but still possible), a mindless version of herself, some sort of fusion, etc. All we know is that it is not 100% Riful.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 5, 2012)

All he was going off of was her yoki.  Like I suggested earlier, if she wanted to escape the feeders, changing her yoki would have been the only way to do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2012)

Wesley said:


> All he was going off of was her yoki.  Like I suggested earlier, if she wanted to escape the feeders, changing her yoki would have been the only way to do it.



 But they also go my smell too.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> But they also go my smell too.



That's Miata.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

Wesley said:


> All he was going off of was her yoki.  Like I suggested earlier, if she wanted to escape the feeders, changing her yoki would have been the only way to do it.



Changing her Yoki (if that's even possible) would have been useless. The Feeders can't sense Yoki. Miata isn't the only one who uses smell, the Feeders operate with it as well.


----------



## Sliver Fang (Nov 5, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I think he meant Clare lol.



Silly me



			
				Muk said:
			
		

> reminds me i should finish watching season 2 xD



Is this claymore we're talking about? Is the 2nd season of claymore out yet?

As for Riful, I hope that it is just Riful and not some kind of baby or something else.  I just think that Riful had much more to display of her powers compare to the other Abyssal ones.​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

Sliver Fang said:


> Is this claymore we're talking about? Is the 2nd season of claymore out yet?



Game of Thrones.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 5, 2012)

wait.  if i remember correctly, duff was taken over by the mini lucielas and was carrying riful's legless/armless body when duff confronted priscilla.....then when duff fully lost all sense of self, dropped riful's slob of body......then that's it.....no feeders after that, i think.

so from that slob of a body, a child is possible, but that doesn't explain legs walking instead of a child.

and wasn't ruful's body in the range of the destroyer when it sucked everything in sight.  it could be that some parts of the destroyer got merged with riful and now it is calling it the way priscilla is calling cassandra......


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 8, 2012)

What. The. Hell.

Riful's still kicking? But she doens't look the same in the face. So seems like offspring works, I guess. Still don't understand why she's even alive. Also a lot of other details have escaped me. Been so damn long since I read this though. Might need to pick it up from chapter one and recatch up on things. Won't be a bad re-read...


----------



## General Mael Radec (Nov 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> wait.  if i remember correctly, duff was taken over by the mini lucielas and was carrying riful's legless/armless body when duff confronted priscilla.....then when duff fully lost all sense of self, dropped riful's slob of body......then that's it.....no feeders after that, i think.
> 
> so from that slob of a body, a child is possible, but that doesn't explain legs walking instead of a child.
> 
> and wasn't ruful's body in the range of the destroyer when it sucked everything in sight.  it could be that some parts of the destroyer got merged with riful and now it is calling it the way priscilla is calling cassandra......



that is also my hunch. The dude said it wasent riful but it surly looked like her so the only explanation would be that its a crazy merger but i would like to be proven wrong becuase riful rules.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 8, 2012)

General Mael Radec said:


> that is also my hunch. The dude said it wasent riful but it surly looked like her so the only explanation would be that its a crazy merger but i would like to be proven wrong becuase *riful rules*.


Enough reason to rep.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 10, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Enough reason to rep.



the person in your sig has a secret exposed.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 10, 2012)

Abyss Feeders do indeed track scent. It's how Dietrich was able to lure them towards the Hellcats using Riful's torn up shirt, while Riful herself was releasing huge amounts of energy as she battled the Sexy Killer Blonde Androids.

Speaking of that, where is Dee and Ana these days. 

As for Miata, I don't think she uses sense of smell. There isn't an adequate word to describe it, but I recall Yagi emphasising a ''sixth sense'' that has been born from her natural five senses being so heightened. She found Galatea using something best described as... intuition?

I used to be convinced an older Miata would lend a major hand in Priscilla's downfall. Now I'm not as convinced.


----------



## Fran (Nov 10, 2012)

riful of the best


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, what if it's Riful and Dauf's kid literally coming out of her womb or some shit?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 10, 2012)

That wouldn't be particularly crazy,why not?


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope that's Still Riful in the end. She was a cool character IMO and it'd be a treat if Yagi decides that she should stick around a little longer. Come to think of it it also sucked that Isley sucked died too early. He was basically the most dignified AB according to Chronos, so much that he even refused to revert to the mindset of an AB(IIRC Isley mentioned before his death that he refused to eat human flesh during his days)

Also slightly off the current discussion, but I heard that Yagi originally wanted Claymore to span for 26 vols. or something like that? Does anyone hope or atleast expect him to span Claymore into the mainland war and introduce the Asarakam?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it has something to do with Priscilla or the Destroyer, tbh. The daughter idea would go hand-in-hand with Riful's relationship with Dauf, so we'll see who's right next scene.

25 volumes I recall. And considering how the final volume will be _huge_, like FMA's final volume was... or at least I hope this is the case; then things seem on-point at the minute. However, the volume count may be extended depending on what Yagi wishes to do with Priscilla. After all, there's _a lot_ of figures gathered at Rabona for him to draw and have fun with.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay, so after a few chapters a volume is complete? Or is it completely different in comparison to reading online manga from the real thing?

Also, yeah a shmorgess board of characters so this can go either way lol. There are two ways that he can only use if he wants to continue: introduce the Asarakam to the island, or pull what I would think be an loltroll moment and have Priscilla fly off


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I think it has something to do with Priscilla or the Destroyer, tbh. The daughter idea would go hand-in-hand with Riful's relationship with Dauf, so we'll see who's right next scene.
> 
> 25 volumes I recall. And considering how the final volume will be _huge_, like FMA's final volume was... or at least I hope this is the case; then things seem on-point at the minute. However, the volume count may be extended depending on what Yagi wishes to do with Priscilla. After all, there's _a lot_ of figures gathered at Rabona for him to draw and have fun with.



i don't think it'll be over that soon. he took his sweet time with wrapping up miria's story, i think he'll take his time and wrap up as many lose ends as possible with priscilla and clair


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 12, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Okay, so after a few chapters a volume is complete? Or is it completely different in comparison to reading online manga from the real thing?
> 
> Also, yeah a shmorgess board of characters so this can go either way lol. There are two ways that he can only use if he wants to continue: introduce the Asarakam to the island, or pull what I would think be an loltroll moment and have Priscilla fly off



If the sources are legit concerning volume 22, then there's already enough chapters to cover volume 23. In fact, I'm half-expecting to see the cover art for volume 23 advertised in the next chapter. After all, there's supposed to be a colour page released with December's chapter - and the exact same thing happened for volume 21 this time last year... or thereabouts. There's also six chapters per volume normally.

I don't want a Mainland Saga (I'm in the minority, I'm sure), but if there _is_ one then I'm sure it'll be good. Yagi is a pretty solid storyteller at the end of the day.



Muk said:


> i don't think it'll be over that *soon*. he took his sweet time with wrapping up miria's story, i think he'll take his time and wrap up as many lose ends as possible with priscilla and clair



Tbh, 25-26 volumes is still a good two, or more years, and still provides plenty of room for resolution. Anyway, we can estimate as much as we want, but as George R. R. Martin says - it _will be done when it's done_.

So... what do people think Chronos' Awakened form will look like? Yagi loves etymology influencing the designs and personalities of his characters, and IIRC Chronos is something resembling a Chimera:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Chronos was imagined as a god, serpentine in form, with three heads—those of a man, a bull, and a lion.



Isley, Rigaldo and Dauf all had some of the best designs thus far, in my opinion, with only Riful and Alicia being worthy contenders. Hopefully the No.4 of the Male Generation can pull his weight too. 

Man, bull and lion _kinda_ represents Isley, Rigaldo and Dauf too...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

Do we know Chronos' Claymore number? Isley and Rigardo were number 1 and 2 respectively but I lost track of the rest of the male's hierarchy. What number was Dauf's?

That said, Yagi seems to be setting Chronos as someone who's stronger than any of the Claymores protagonits, I doubt he's someone who would face a situation without any sort of certainty of survival, that's why his reaction of the Claymore's plan is so divisive.


----------



## haegar (Nov 12, 2012)

dauff was 3, chronos was 4, lars was/is his sidekick being 6 ...


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought Duff was 4 and Chronos was 3. Misrememberance?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2012)

OMFG RIFUL 

And Claire being all concerned over Raki Daaawwwww

WHERE IS MARIS


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I thought Duff was 4 and Chronos was 3. Misrememberance?



Haegar is correct. Dauf was 3, Chronos was 4. I don't have time to find the pages saying so but Dauf's rank (as Number 3) was mentioned by Galatea I believe during their skirmish in the Witch's Maw as well as during the flashback during the most recent Extra Story. Chronos' number was also confirmed during the Extra Story as well as by Miria when the ABs were first encountered outside of Rabona.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

Why is Chronos giving the impression that he's much stronger than Dauf if he's ranked lower?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why is Chronos giving the impression that he's much stronger than Dauf if he's ranked lower?


Because Dauf was retarded and survived because of Riful. Chronos survived all these years not serving under an AB (he is likely the oldest person on the continent) because he has a brain.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

True enough, stupid question anyway now that I think about it. Numbers have never really been that indicative of a character's true strength in the series.


----------



## haegar (Nov 12, 2012)

Actually, it's not a stupid question at all. Granted, awakening might have tipped the ex-warriors powerscale this or that way, but for most others introduced so far their old claymore rank holds true. Isley was warrior #1 and became one of the top 3 abyssals, same for Riful - and there is at the very least some correlation between pre-awakened rank and power as awakened being. 

That being said, Dauff might have held rank 3 as warrior due to his insane attack strength and stamina, despite some of the lower single digits like Chronos and Lars actually having fancier technique than him.

Regardless of that, the notion that Dauff, despite his great age was incapable of making use of his long experience (he kinda stayed the same dumb piece of unmovable rock all the time I guess XD) whereas Chronos, being somewhat more refined like Isley in terms of personality might have drawn more benefit from his age and experience as stated above is not unlikely.

Still, there is a small chance that Chronos is enough of a poker-pimp to BLUFF Miria when he says he could wipe out all of the Ghosts then and there - sure, he is the topdog of the awakened bunch that survived Prissy's attack, but he is no Isley and chances of him being miles above a being such as Dauff are limited. I mean, Miria kinda held her own against Hysteria for some time, then defeated her with some help, Clare took down Rigard and proved capable of evading Riful herself. So, really, Chronos the former #4 being strong enough to wipe out Clare, Miria and their helpers in one fell swoop is... farstretched I think , no matter HOW long he hid his smirking visage under some rock growing smarter and stronger all the while


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with haegar's line of thinking. I doubt *very* much that Chronos could defeat the Ghosts. Claire beat Rigardo on her own who was two ranks superior to Chronos during their time as Warriors, they fodderized Agatha (another Awakened Number 2), and gave an Abyssal One a very good fight without Clare who should be _far_ stronger Miria with her new powers acquired from Rafaela and use of her Awakening limit. Chronos, even with support from Lars, should stand no chance.


----------



## haegar (Nov 12, 2012)

ah I didnt mean to imply that you argued that, should have been clearer... anyways, I think there is a slight inconsistency here in chronos and the other rogue ABs being introduced as a veritable threat to the ghosts which somewhat clashes with the rank based power assesement we often get.

There's several ways to look at this, one might be that Yagi just slightly got himself into a corner since with the old and new 3 Abyssals he already defined the top of the ladder and now it is inconsistent any ex-single digit AB should pose a significant threat - another way to look at it would be to acknowledge that these ABs are kinda the 'ghosts' of the awakend beings - they have their own mind and will and have had so for a very long time, and that has given them the opportunity to perfect themselves as the beings they are - while not Abyssals, they are in no way to be compared to normal mindless awakends, the know their skills and their limits and have lots of fighting experience and hence are much more dangerous - also, like the ghosts they might be capable of working together as a group very well in combat, thus increasing their overall potential

which doesnt change the fact that the ghosts against Chronos would be costly for the ghosts but not a losing battle - yeah the more I think of it, sly dog is bluffing big time to assure all options are left open to him and to dissuade the ghosts from coming after the ABs 

I hope his existence won't be as short lived as some of the other recent additions to the character pool, he#s a nice addition to the lot dat Chronos


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 12, 2012)

haegar said:


> Clare took down Rigard





White Silver King said:


> Claire beat Rigardo on her own


Pretty sure this point is irrelevant. Unless Claire has removed her block?



White Silver King said:


> who was two ranks superior to Chronos during their time as Warriors


Even when you're that close in rank, there can be both a HUGE jump in power from one rank to the next, or a very small minuscule one. It's also possible that Chronos was really good at hiding his power from the Org or for some reason was nerfed to a lower position, similar to Rafetela. But anyway, we know damn well he's probably not stronger than Rigardo, so that should probably establish a limitation on his power. So the point you're bringing up regards: How would Rigardo fair against the Ghosts? 

I think he'd be a very dangerous opponent, taking out plot protection. With plot protection he'd probably still do "good" in the sense that he'd do a lot of damage, but honestly it wouldn't seem that good because no one would die and at the end of the day everyone would regenerate. 

I don't think he'd win against the Ghosts, however, plot protection or not, but he'd definitely give them a run for their money and as far as yoki/power/stats goes IS relatively stronger than all of them (in unawakened forms) and even with their "7 year yoki store-released" boost...but he would still lose due to their wide-range of techniques and battle tactics, numbers, and plus Clare with her newfound fighting abilities and Teresa's immensely useful prediction technique, too, so that by default means I don't think Chronos would be able to win, unless he has a technique that would be very dangerous and hard to get around for the Ghosts specifically for whatever reason, I don't know. So yeah, I agree with you.


@Deathbringer, it could just be arrogance, or a lack or respect. Well, refresh my memory because my memory sucks and I'm a lazy cunt: How is Chronos giving the impression that he's stronger than Dauf, again? Did he say "oh, Dauf, that weakling?" Did he even mention Dauf? What is it you're referring to? Sorry, = p


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

> Pretty sure this point is irrelevant. Unless Claire has removed her block?


Removing her block would be incredibly detrimental to her fighting style. If she had no block she would just plain old Awaken and would likely go on a rampage. With her block she can come incredibly close to Awakening but still keep her focus on the mission at hand (killing Rigardo, killing Priscilla, etc). If she would try approaching her limit without trying to throw herself past it (like she did with Priscilla) she could probably maintain a state of half-Awakened-ness like she did against Rigardo.



> @Deathbringer, it could just be arrogance, or a lack or respect. Well, refresh my memory because my memory sucks and I'm a lazy cunt: How is Chronos giving the impression that he's stronger than Dauf, again? Did he say "oh, Dauf, that weakling?" Did he even mention Dauf? What is it you're referring to? Sorry, = p


It's just because he's so confident about being able to defeat the Ghosts (something which Dauf would never be able to do). I can see many of your points, I don't agree with all of them however. Even without any plot protection, the Ghosts would defeat Chronos handedly. They tore through an Awakened Number 2, gave a good fight to an Abyssal One and drove her to her death (brains and taking advantage of the environment are every bit as important as strength or speed), Claire defeated an Awakened Number 2 on her own and is *VASTLY* more powerful now than she was before (Miria and Yuma as well have received significant power-ups since then as well as after defeating Agatha), even in small groups they are slaughtering Awakened Single Digits. They may suffer some injuries (the weaker ones might have a few serious wounds) but them losing would never be a possibility in the least.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

Just in terms of how Chronos and the ghosts are interacting with each other, I guess. And how knowledgeable he seems about the whole situation, including the advice he gave to Raki.

No way in hell would they address Dauf in the way they are addressing Chronos even if his retarded ass would be willing to cooperate with them. The palpable tension during the conversation is also giving this sense of real danger to the situation like "OK, I KNOW YOU'RE A DANGEROUS friend BUT HEAR ME OUT, I GOT AN IDEA" and Chronos is all like "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT THE FUCK YOU'RE SAYING. TELL ME A GOOD PLAN OR I'LL FUCKING HAVE A CLAYMORE BUFFET RIGHT THE FUCK NOW".

And maybe Chronos just has a fucking good poker face while telling them that shit or he's just that strong but he definitely looks more dangerous and relevant than Dauf. He doesn't strike me as someone who normally puts himself in a destructive situation. Then again Dauf looked awesome when he was infected by the destroyer's spikes, he was strong enough to resist part of its control and life sap. That said, no way in hell would he be able to defeat the ghost all by himself.

Whatever, the power scaling in Claymore is already fucked up as it is and there's barely any relevant male characters in the series so I'm liking the guy, I guess. Hopes he stays for awhile. He seems smart and strong enough for it.

That said, I just want confirmation of Riful and Dauf's cub poping out of Riful's exposed walking womb, now that would be some pretty awesome shit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 12, 2012)

Well is it Impossible that Chronos got stronger?

I never really thought about it but why not? I don't see why you cant get stronger after you awakened.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2012)

chronos isn't more powerful than dauf. not in the power scale of things.

thing is, no matter how 'weak' the single digits are compared to the ghosts, they still pose a threat to the ghosts. if they land a solid hit against anyone other than deneve, that ghost is out of the fight until yuma or cynthia come in to heal them.

so if chronos is capable of doing some sort of aoe damage and catch mulitple ghosts in the fire, he's got more than enough of a chance to be a threat.

do i think that he'd kill them, no. they probably could kill him, but it'd waste time and strength that the ghosts currently don't have time to waste on.

they got bigger fish to fry


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Well is it Impossible that Chronos got stronger?
> 
> I never really thought about it but why not? I don't see why you cant get stronger after you awakened.



Awakening releases the entirety of your potential at once. You can refine your skills and increase your battle experience but getting explicitly more powerful isn't possible without intervention (infected by a Destroyer rod, etc).


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, what if it's Riful and Dauf's kid literally coming out of her womb or some shit?



I thought claymores could not reproduce?

cos if thats the case then clare-raki will produce many offspring


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 13, 2012)

Riful hasn't been a Claymore for quite a long time though.

Agatha pretty much gives us the do's and don'ts of Awakened Being anatomy. It isn't a big leap to assume that they could have offspring, given how post-transformation they're practically a different species.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 14, 2012)

The two kings of the manga world.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope from some sort of luck that rigaldo gets the riful treatment(i know its not ganna happen). Rigaldo comming back would be epic because he was such a badass. Priscilla would learn her place and chronos would back off. World peace was destroyed when Rigaldo died.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 14, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> The two kings of the manga world.



I've always wanted a picture of these two together. Elites among Bishie kind.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 14, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Awakening releases the entirety of your potential at once. You can refine your skills and increase your battle experience but getting explicitly more powerful isn't possible without intervention (infected by a Destroyer rod, etc).



If thats the case he was just talking big otherwise he and lauf are totally outclassed and out numbered.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 14, 2012)

Though is anyone else curious about the Asarakam? Y'know questions like: how powerful are they, what are their motives, do they have a superiority complex, do they like pancakes?


----------



## haegar (Nov 15, 2012)

id appreciate it if yagi explored the pancake angle - maybe that explains the yoma awkened hunger for guts... no pancakes in reach when u crave them can drive you to extremes ...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Nov 15, 2012)

^seems legit


----------



## Oceania (Nov 22, 2012)

haegar said:


> id appreciate it if yagi explored the pancake angle - maybe that explains the yoma awkened hunger for guts... no pancakes in reach when u crave them can drive you to extremes ...



well I don't know what pancakes have to do with guts.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 29, 2012)

to be fair, Chronos could be a rafaela type claymore in his day.......technically a #1 or #2 but shit happened and was demoted.....

or, he could be like the organization's sensor type back then, like galatea, a predestined rank based on abilities who's sole purpose was to be with the organization at all times (perhaps the organization's peace keeper or head hunter, literally).....this would make some sense given that he is the first to sense priscilla's/blob's attack, and he is the one to sense riful emerging but not really riful but something similar.

chronos is mysterious to say the least, but his talent for sensing is clearly demonstrated at every single chapter he has been in......even the name itself is kind of a hint...chronos in greek mythology being "the" all powerful titan who fathered all of the main gods of olympus.

so that boast of his being able to wipe the ghosts of pieta might hold some weight to it.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2012)

Summary, courtesy of the folks over at Mangahelpers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Ghost notice Riful being yoki, but kept pressing onto Cassandra
- Claire realized the 7 yr training has bring the rest of her body in sync with the arm and the speed is now on par with Irena's Quicksword
- Cassandra is still on the move despite being attacked, organization dude claim that their attacks are like flies to Cassandra
- Cyn, Tab, Yuma tried to yoki sync with Cass to delay her, but did not even work (why are they even still standing there?)
- Riful got to where Prislla/Destroyer is at, Pris tried to instant kill it, but failed
- Riful thing seems to have a consciousness and says "I hate you" to Pris, punch her and shoot rods at her
- Chronos' lackey comments that Riful thing is another creature that exceeds abyssal
- Chronos states that the Ghost talk big before but have not stop Cassandra's movement even a little, but with Riful and Pris fighting, it's the best chance
- Rest of the awaken beings arrived at Cassandra at the last scene (implies that next chapter Ghost + Awakened VS Cassandra)
- still no idea what the Riful thing truly is, but does seem like it's a Riful/Duff combination (Child mabye?) since she shoots rods that is Duff shape, not Destroyer type rods


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 29, 2012)

That throw down.

It feels so good.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2012)

Where the hell is everybody? This shit is exciting.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2012)

Translation by God Eye Galatea over at MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 133 - Resonance and Gathering

Helen: What?... This yoki, it is like...
Miria: Don't stop! We need to focus all our attention on the opponent up ahead right now. It's here.
Clare: This is the last Abyssal One created by the organization..... Cassandra,
Miria: Be careful! At this kind of position her movements are ridiculously fast.
Clare: Tch.
Helen: Clare!
Clare: It's been 7 years already...
Helen: Quicksword!
Helen: Wha..
Helen: Stro... Strong.
Helen: Quicksword.... was it that strong?
Clare: {This is the result from the training of Windcutter while my yoki is sealed for 7 years at the northern land... The body which is the support has increased in abilities, thus, its power and speed greatly exceed from 7 years ago.}
Clare: {7 years already past, can it finally be compared to Irene's Quicksword from that time...}
Miria: {We are fighting at the frontline, our main duty is to stop Cassandra from advancing.} {Let Cassandra focuses on us as her enemy, meanwhile, from the back Tabitha, Cynthia, and Yuma would yoki synchronize with her in order to try and find what's left of her self back. Thus, it would stop her from merging with Priscilla.
Helen: She's not stopping at all. Impossible, she should have received significant damage already.
Dae: Hehehe... Useless struggle...
Dae: This minimal level of attack by the warriors, to Cassandra it's only flies in her eyes.
Dae: There is no need to stop, only needs to use level like shoo them away with her hands is sufficient.
Miria: Damn.. Damn...Damn...
Yuma: Damn.. what's going on. Let's not even say to attempt yoki synchronization, can't even stop her movement yet.
Cynthia: Tabitha-san, what is that huge yoki that appeared just now.
Tabitha: Not sure... It's very similar to that certain person.
Riful-Doll: I hate you!
Lars: Hey hey hey...What has the situation really become...
Lars: In a place like this, it appears another one that is something else that surpasses the Abyssal Ones.
Chronos: Heh, to be frank, it is not looking too well, seems like something happened. Those brats are not able to hold back the Abyssal that is heading toward this way, and yet they dare to talk big.
Chronos: But, this is without a doubt our best chance.
Lars: Hey, Chronos, those guys...
Chronos: Each of them have considered and concluded the same thing.
Miria: You guys....
Octavia: Oh, unbelievable. This time, even if we have to finish her off, we must stop this child.
The baddest (meanest) support troop!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

A real explanation of who that might actually be would have been better...but eh. Looks like a cool chapter.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm just glad somebody finally kicked Priscilla's ass. We haven't seen anyone do that since Teresa.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

But she really is not kicking her ass.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> But she really is not kicking her ass.


She is for now. Let me have this.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2012)

called it, its riful and dauf's child


----------



## haegar (Nov 30, 2012)

I call it's the remains of Dauff thing in riful's husk - me not sold on child. the throw was awesome. Claire also awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> She is for now. Let me have this.



 No...I never got my explanation...suffer with me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 30, 2012)

My girl clare solo'in as usual 

the offspring of dauf and riful 

Does this mean riful was pregnant when she died?


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2012)

must have been pregnant for a while  

wonder how'd she'd do as a mother


----------



## Blunt (Nov 30, 2012)

Muk said:


> must have been pregnant for a while
> 
> wonder how'd she'd do as a mother



Could imagine getting spanked by her? You'd have to shit out your elbows for the rest of your life.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 30, 2012)

i think this riful is to the destroyer as dust eater is to priscilla.  remember duff allowed himself to be controlled by the destroyer to fight priscilla.  it's possible the destroyer rods also got a piece of the dying riful after the fight and merged both duff and riful.  but i think riful still holds some consciousness over the destroyer's control, so it is not merging with the destroyer so willingly.

so this riful/duff is buffed by the destroyer's power.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 30, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i think this riful is to the destroyer as dust eater is to priscilla.  remember duff allowed himself to be controlled by the destroyer to fight priscilla.  it's possible the destroyer rods also got a piece of the dying riful after the fight and merged both duff and riful.  but i think riful still holds some consciousness over the destroyer's control, so it is not merging with the destroyer so willingly.
> 
> so this riful/duff is buffed by the destroyer's power.



It's a good theory, because technically the offspring shouldn't be that strong it most likely got a boost from the destroyer.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 1, 2012)

I GOT MY WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS A DESTROYER RIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also Cronos and what his face where scared shitless when destroyer riful attack. that skanky bish pricilla.  

Octavia assisting clare and co. that's hot.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 1, 2012)

Seems like a merge between Riful, Dauf, and the Destroyer...Riful v3.0. Got to love those upgrades.

Waiting for Clare to unlock Rafaela's memories and she will have all the battle experience/knowledge she needs. The solo against AO Cassy was pretty impressive.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2012)

seems like they'll just have to kill cassy in the end xD


----------



## Wesley (Dec 1, 2012)

A crude mindless mockery of Riful...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 1, 2012)

so will the awakened and co be enough to do in cassy.


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wesley said:


> A crude mindless mockery of Riful...



i don't think so.  i think that riful's consciousness is still in control, which is probably why it has not been absorbed by the destroyer and is fighting priscilla.....at least, assuming it is a riful/duff/destryer hybrid.

so it is a credit to riful that she has control of the hybrid.  at least that's how it seems to me ....for now.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> so will the awakened and co be enough to do in cassy.


Cassy or Dae must have something up her/his sleeve because the current situation makes it look like they will take her with relative ease.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 3, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Cassy or Dae must have something up her/his sleeve because the current situation makes it look like they will take her with relative ease.



but remember the manga has said itself that the difference between the single digits gets wider and wider the close you get to the #1 spot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> but remember the manga has said itself that the difference between the single digits gets wider and wider the close you get to the #1 spot



 I do not get what that actually means. So like the gap between single digits are greater the further up in the digits? Like the gap between 1 and 2 is wider then 6 and 7?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 3, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I do not get what that actually means. So like the gap between single digits are greater the further up in the digits? Like the gap between 1 and 2 is wider then 6 and 7?


Yep.

I remember when some time after Miria introduced she stated there was a big gap in strength between herself and the ranks that were #1-5 and of course there's a big gap between the #1 and #2.

Witch Hunter 76


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2012)

Some instances 1 and 2 were not that big.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 3, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> but remember the manga has said itself that the difference between the single digits gets wider and wider the close you get to the #1 spot



No it doesn't.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Yep.
> 
> I remember when some time after Miria introduced she stated there was a big gap in strength between herself and the ranks that were #1-5 and of course there's a big gap between the #1 and #2.
> 
> Witch Hunter 76



Miria simply says that the Rafaela+ are _much_ stronger than herself. Calling them ''monsters'' from the translation I read.

Not only is this a single Gen. we're talking about, but we also have no idea about the Rafaela+ strength relative to each other. And I'm not going to pretend I know either.

There's also the fact that Miria had no idea about Alicia and Beth's strength, Rafaela's hidden strength... and I doubt she's ever seen Galatea in serious mode either. If anything, Miria was probably using Ophelia - someone she's familiar with - as a basis for the other's strength. Anyway, I doubt that statement was ever designed to be functional under such scrutiny.

Simply put, Miria's words are used to hype the strength of Rafaela+ at that point in the story. Using this rather vague statement to discern the relative strength of No.1-No.5; not to mention the fact we're discussing a single Gen. and we have no proof this applies to any other Gen - is just spreading misinformation (Teresa and Isley are very clearly anomalies, not only of their Gen., but also of the entire series).


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 3, 2012)

Chapters out.  

one-shotting three Stern Ritters


----------



## haegar (Dec 3, 2012)

one-shotting three Stern Ritters


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

So there is still no indication of what that newly resurrected Riful with Dauf's abilities is... but I am pleased that she sucker punched Priscilla.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 3, 2012)

How slovenly 

Claymore looks good heading into 2013


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> How slovenly
> 
> Claymore looks good heading into 2013



 I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 3, 2012)

Good chapter.
Riful jr was cool to look at.​


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2012)

i hope she talks more, riful jr that is 

she better bring some badass line like her mother


----------



## Wesley (Dec 4, 2012)

We don't even know if it's a boy or a girl yet.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 4, 2012)

She's a girl.


----------



## Roman (Dec 4, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> So there is still no indication of what that newly resurrected Riful with Dauf's abilities is... but I am pleased that she sucker punched Priscilla.



I think it's safe to say she's Riful and Dauf's love child


----------



## acoustica (Dec 4, 2012)

doesn't priscilla look like a dragon kin? im new here btw lol so is there a theory about this already? just picked up the manga about a month ago & already became 1 of my favourites


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 4, 2012)

Riful Jnr! 


God, I just realized how much i missed Riful. 

How did she die again?? My claymore knowledge is rusty


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2012)

priscilla did the final blow

before that alicia and the eaters were wearing riful down


----------



## Tryke (Dec 5, 2012)

To the proud parents Riful and Dauf: Congratulations!  It's a...squid.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2012)

a squid that shoots are poles


----------



## Oceania (Dec 5, 2012)

Tryke said:


> To the proud parents Riful and Dauf: Congratulations!  It's a...squid.



Ahhh MIB!!!!! love it.  

I wonder if the new riful child has a full awakend form? 

If it does I wonder if it will look a a eyeless riful or a combination of both.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2012)

isn't that awaken form she currently has already her full awaken form 

it'll always be the loli


----------



## haegar (Dec 5, 2012)

^ this. like Priscilla she/it is above the needs for a huge awakened abyssal form and excerts her full power in human size I guess ...


----------



## Tryke (Dec 5, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Ahhh MIB!!!!! love it.
> 
> I wonder if the new riful child has a full awakend form?
> 
> If it does I wonder if it will look a a eyeless riful or a combination of both.



Glad someone got the reference. 

Also quite coincidental as one of the major Claymore scan groups is MiB.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 5, 2012)

Tryke said:


> Glad someone got the reference.
> 
> Also quite coincidental as one of the major Claymore scan groups is MiB.



hahaha yup. 

Now I understand riful's human for wasn't really tall. But did I miss something.... I don't remeber Prissy's awakened form being that tall.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> hahaha yup.
> 
> Now I understand riful's human for wasn't really tall. But did I miss something.... I don't remeber Prissy's awakened form being that tall.



She was always about 8-9 feet tall, which is quite short for an AB. Luciela, Riful, and Isley were all about 3 stories tall.


----------



## Carlton Banks (Dec 6, 2012)

This was a good chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

So, I caught up. The only thing that confused me is who they fought 3 chapters ago in the city, after they freed Claire...


----------



## Blunt (Dec 15, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> So, I caught up. The only thing that confused me is who they fought 3 chapters ago in the city, after they freed Claire...



Two of the AB's got bitch-slapped by Priscilla all the way back to Rabona. They took on their Awakened forms in response and the soldiers thought they were being attacked so they threw their spears at the ABs. That pissed the ABs off and they went to kill the soldiers but the Warriors intervened.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Two of the AB's got bitch-slapped by Priscilla all the way back to Rabona. They took on their Awakened forms in response and the soldiers thought they were being attacked so they threw their spears at the ABs. That pissed the ABs off and they went to kill the soldiers but the Warriors intervened.



Ah okay, makes sense. Didn?t really get the that transition, thanks!!

Can?t wait for the upcoming fights!! Especially want to see the males ABs? skills!

And I wonder what?s up with Riful Jr.


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 18, 2012)

i am very, very curious to read more about chronos.  i have a feeling that he was probably the organization's ace in the hole, to keep the others in check.....like how galatea has a specified number.  or possibly he is like miria, who exceeds a number one rank when he fights with others.  the name "chronos" is just too symbolic.

perhaps the first male claymore (hence the name chronos) and he became the model for the first generation of claymores.  possibly a bit unstable, so was demoted to the 4th rank, like how rafaela was, even though she was really a number 1/2.


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2012)

eh i got ninjaed ...k lemme read this shit poeple say is badass


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2012)

oy oy seriously?


*Spoiler*: __ 



octavia being a a real horsey 

and dat riful thingy ... this gotta be a red herring cliffhanger right? there is no way she just tears her head of? omfg. can the world please skip one month as soon as trans is out?


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 29, 2012)

holy crap....this chapter looks incredible.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2012)

holy cow awesome chapter


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 31, 2012)

boobies and action

thank you based yagi


----------



## haegar (Dec 31, 2012)

guess was yagi's way of sayin happy new year to the fans ...speakin of which, I'll do the same since I am already over in 2013


----------



## Oceania (Jan 1, 2013)

Loved the chapter, loved the AB forms, Octavia's reminded me of the Hunter Apostial from berserk? you know the half man half horse/wolf thing? 

destroyer Riful pulling priss's head off totally reeks of prissy regenerating her body from her neck. Yagi you better not pull such rubbish.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Just cause you said it, its gonna happen


----------



## haegar (Jan 1, 2013)

concerning Prissy's head not getting ripped of after all, after giving it some thought the Dauff Riful Loli thingy might have some properties simmilar to the hellcats and maybe might just run out of juice so to speak? Like excert/use up all youki and then just stop/decompose/be overpowered, whatever ...


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2013)

i still think that's riful's child 
she ain't gonna run out of yoki like the artifacts like hell cats


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 1, 2013)

got irvine vibes from this chapter too


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Goobalith (Jan 2, 2013)

How slovenly


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 2, 2013)

Priscilla aint dead. 

It's fusion time. :ho Cassandra/Riful/Dauf


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 2, 2013)

I bet that isn't even Priscilla but a mindless puppet composed of her body she just so happened to be using right now.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 3, 2013)

octavia....bad ass.  looks like a fusion of riful and isley.....

what are the odds that priscilla will pull the same move he did with isley when they fought?

the infant riful/duff is not even in its ascended form yet.....so i doubt this fight has even hit the halfway point.

what are the odds that raki is the key for priscilla and might holding some of priscilla's essence/consciousness when he left her hand in his body during the destroyer attack....

nice action packed chapter.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 3, 2013)

I think priss may be out for now but merges with cassandra and reawakens, priss is clare's prey no way she dies now.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2013)

Notice all through the encounter Prisc doesn't lose her cool or even change expression once despite been battered and losing her arms. 

Something's up.


----------



## haegar (Jan 3, 2013)

eh, not sure, Priss always fights like that unless she smells Teresa or Clare ...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 3, 2013)

speedyg said:


> Notice all through the encounter Prisc doesn't lose her cool or even change expression once despite been battered and losing her arms.
> 
> Something's up.



She didn't show any expression when Dauf was grinding her into mince meat either. It's her thing.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn, chapter 134.



What the faq did my eyes just witness?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 3, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Damn, chapter 134.
> 
> 
> 
> What the faq did my eyes just witness?


A lot of good shit. That's what.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

also add to the fact that pris is in a internal struggle with the destroyer. I think Pris let the destroyer have that body at the last second while she reawakens through Cassy.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 3, 2013)

Priscilla does fight with an arrogant expression, but this is clearly different.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2013)

The way she's losing suggest to me she's not in her strongest form and may yet merge with cass as mentioned or simply use her will and somehow merge with riful/dauf destroyer offspring and take her other for a stronger newer body.

Maybe Prisc has gained a new ability to take over other bodies?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 3, 2013)

Destroyer ex Machina.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2013)

haegar said:


> eh, not sure, Priss always fights like that unless she smells Teresa or Clare ...





White Silver King said:


> She didn't show any expression when Dauf was grinding her into mince meat either. It's her thing.



Sorry meant to saw I noticed she didn't converse or say anything.

Don't think she's at full form or capacity by any means.


----------



## Tian (Jan 3, 2013)

Isleys lover is on the scene, Octavia! 

Octavia just seems badass at a moments glance even by here awakening.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 3, 2013)

so there were 7 AB's.....octavia was the 6th to reveal her form and last.....any idea who the 7th one is who hasn't shown her form yet, the one who looks like a little girl? (name, rank of her generation)


----------



## Ryus (Jan 3, 2013)

Who cares, most of them will be dead in a chapter or two anyways... this chap was just the needless hype before the slaying of ABs to spar the warriors from dying yet again, all to hype the overpowered enemy.

And really, I don't get you all... the AB designs looked cool but when you think about it they where just designed that way to temparorly hype their powers by making them look powerful and not really just countering a specfic move they where designed to counter. And really wtf, so we get a "crazy horse" and she transforms into a horse but then stands still to attack with tentacles  wft is so crazy about that, bad form Yagi, bad form... you better have more instore from her or your again just wasting characters with amazing potential again. I mean really, Roxanne, Hysteria, Raftela all say hello. They all had great powers and/or backstory and they just became fodder after way too much hype. 

Sigh... sorry even Priscilla getting her head ripped off was lame since Lars hyped it and not Kronos. Who cares what the idiot minion thinks. We all know Yagis mouth piece Kronos will drop a 'bomb shell' on us next chap about what is really happening.


----------



## Joker J (Jan 3, 2013)

This chapter was really good, that one awaken women with all those teeth when she split open was trippy!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 6, 2013)

It such a long time since I have seen Priscilla beaten this badly and on the verge of death. I think she has a few tricks up her sleeve if she's really going down. Honestly, I really think she might try to "absorb" the Riful-Dauf monster. 

Anyway, with regards to Cassandra, kinda reminds me when she died at the hands of the Claymores, it was also like this and she was surrounded by her enemies and stabbed to death. If she is biting the dust next chapter, then I guess we will see her rage upon remembering his last moment and might take out a few awakened being with her.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not really sure where the fights are headed.  i know they seem like a foregone conclusion, but we all know better, right.  

first, of course priscilla has to emerge for no other better reason than the clare factor.  she and clare are meant to face each other.

not really sure where baby riful/duff will fit into the bigger scheme.  can't sim[ply be a random filler to kick priscilla's ass.  

and not quite sure what the point of cassandra would be if she is gonna be easily destroyed like this ..... will she wake up and just walk away, or will the AB and claymores just kill her, which would make a dozen chapters of flashbackas and fight scenes seem pointless to even have a cassandra...but then again, this is claymore.....a manga that seem to like shock value (like teresa dying, clare losing an arm, miria dying, and pretty much some of your fave characters dying).....

so, really clueless to where these fights will lead.  ......in the meantime, where is raki in all this?  (after all , he does have a piece of priscilla in him, which is why i am curious).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

NUOH MY GOD, this fucking chapter.



speedyg said:


> Notice all through the encounter Prisc doesn't lose her cool or even change expression once despite been battered and losing her arms.
> 
> Something's up.



That would probably be because she's still fighting wills with The Destroyer.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm a bit annoyed that the ABs are surviving so relatively easily against Cassandra. I get that she's being controlled so that basically her goal in life is to get to Priscilla, and that what she's doing is basically just breathing in their general direction, but she's supposedly the strongest Abyssal to have ever existed. Even when being so uncaring about it, she _should_ be munching those guys in seconds.



Ryus said:


> And really, I don't get you all... the AB designs looked cool but when you think about it they where just designed that way to temparorly hype their powers by making them look powerful and not really just countering a specfic move they where designed to counter. And really wtf, so we get a "crazy horse" and she transforms into a horse but then stands still to attack with tentacles  wft is so crazy about that, bad form Yagi, bad form... you better have more instore from her or your again just wasting characters with amazing potential again. I mean really, Roxanne, Hysteria, Raftela all say hello. They all had great powers and/or backstory and they just became fodder after way too much hype.



You know, Yagi has never been all _that_ great with monster designs to begin with. The only AB's that even have remotly creative and unique designs are the ones that are given bigger emphasis. The Abyssals, Rigardo, Priscilla, Agatha etc.
I'd even argue that Isley's awakened form is pretty damn bad, and has never actually made any real impact.

I'm feelig rather confident that Priscilla isn't anywhere near done. Her struggle with Raciella is probably holding her back to a massive extent. I think she'll either regenerate and keep fighting next chapter or soon, or the inner conflict gets resolved and she starts stomping people again.

Oh, and a bonus:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hai guyz, I'm the latest newbie here! I've spent the past few weeks reading through the past 2 Claymore threads, and loved every second of it.
I thought, I'm joining this place! And this is where my first post is going!
To celebrate this, here! Have a delicious piece of Claymore yuri made by yours truly:

...Sorry I suck...


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 25, 2013)

chapter 135 raw, i think....

Ch.11


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Now you know that is not 135.


edit: if it is...what the fuck?


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)

noo that's not 135  

decentz effort though


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 25, 2013)

haegar said:


> noo that's not 135
> 
> decentz effort though



oh good, it looked kinda disappointing.....and short.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2013)

...Most obvious fake I've seen in years...


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2013)

aren't we like a week or two too early?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2013)

Spoilers this early isn't completely unheard of, though it's ludicrously unlikely.

Don't spoilers usually come out sometime around next week?


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)

lol, how should I put this




*Spoiler*: __ 



 It's a fake - so why the fuss ?!


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2013)

no idea, i didn't read it xD


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2013)

You should. It's kind of lol-worthy in it's own way.


----------



## Rivers (Jan 25, 2013)

They put a lot of effort into it actually. 

It on the level of say a mangaka's preliminary storyboard before him and his assistants refine the details and fix up the character design.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2013)

Never claimed it was bad, just obviously fake.
In fact, a few of those panels actually look like something I think Yagi could've drawn.
I'm currently wondering whther or not someone is just really good at his style, or if they chopped together those parts from panels from other chapters.
Still though, the _action-panels_ were pretty good, but the _characters_ make it obvious it's not Yagi.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 25, 2013)

Aw fuck that spoiler wasn't real -_- ... why does this manga take so long to get out new chapters o_O


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2013)

Because people need something to look forward to in the longer(monthly) run too.


----------



## haegar (Jan 28, 2013)

reposting this from Animesuki where somebody else dug it up: 3D Fanvid, the end is kinda nice ...

should help a bit with the wait for chapter ...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 29, 2013)

Angel!Teresa stomping Alicia&Beth _animated?_
...I think I love you in a very sexual way right now.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2013)

raws out on baidu. 

all I have to say is this


*Spoiler*: __ 



I fucking called it about her regenerating and if the Riful/dauf child can't kill priss I done I'm fucking done. I will not sit here a read this over power bleach level bullshit.


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2013)

haegar said:


> reposting this from Animesuki where somebody else dug it up: 3D Fanvid, the end is kinda nice ...
> 
> should help a bit with the wait for chapter ...


anegl teresa stomping the shit out of alicia and beth


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 30, 2013)

real raw here, hopefully.....looks legit this time....

it's on like donkey kong.....



Link removed

priscilla got her evil smile back.


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2013)

i could have sworn priscilla said she used an axe to chop off her brother's head


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> i could have sworn priscilla said she used an axe to chop off her brother's head



makes me wonder now if she even actually killed him.  maybe the youma the organization used on her was him......that is so messed up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> raws out on baidu.
> 
> all I have to say is this
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



she is now so broken that she is the only one that can survive being decapitated. What a bunch of BS. But I am not surprised. I knew she would not die from that...probably not even hurt.


----------



## haegar (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lotsa creepy creepy smiles this month. that noodles transformation is kinda mecha looking XD



> she is now so broken that she is the only one that can survive being decapitated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lotsa creepy creepy smiles this month. that noodles transformation is kinda mecha looking XD




*Spoiler*: __ 



Also add to the fact she won her internal struggle with the destroyer because of that...I mean really? Been so much wanking/build up of certain characters between, this, Bleach, and Fairy Tail. Ya know who I am talking about.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 30, 2013)

I actually liked this scene. Seeing villagers and Yoma - Claymore fundamentals - again was nice for a change.

Priscilla curbing Alicia is bigger BS than any of this.


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2013)

i think the more important question is, is it a boy or a girl


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> she is now so broken that she is the only one that can survive being decapitated. What a bunch of BS. But I am not surprised. I knew she would not die from that...probably not even hurt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



ohh has some memories and poof she regenerates vomits up the destroyer and she's all good.  

more broken than when super man was able to throw a whole fuckng galaxy.  

come on Priss just go on a fucking kill them all and lets get this over with.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> i think the more important question is, is it a boy or a girl



What, Riful's and Dauf's spawn?  At this point, it seems to be the safest bet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Its           a


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> i think the more important question is, is it a boy or a girl



Cough Futa cough.


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2013)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Cough Futa cough.


tentacle fist punch


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> tentacle fist punch



it'll be more than a fist!


----------



## rajin (Jan 30, 2013)

*CLAYMORE 135 CHINESE*

*Ch.21 *


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 31, 2013)

so chapter summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



priss: wah my life was hard
priss: lol bitch wtf is dead?
riful v2: >
everyone else: damn shit going down


----------



## HyperfangTM (Jan 31, 2013)

So has it been explained yet if Rifu Jr. is the baby of Rifu and Dauf? or is it a mindless, walking, zombie infected, Rifu?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 31, 2013)

Most likely the latter.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 1, 2013)

Judging by what we know at the moment, I'd say it's basicaly confirmed that it's their "child."

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Mother of God the smile on her face is nightmare-fuel...*


----------



## Oceania (Feb 1, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Judging by what we know at the moment, I'd say it's basicaly confirmed that it's their "child."
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



needs a caption saying "prepare your anus"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

These last few chapters have strongly reminded me of the later half of DB. Everyone has been mostly on the sidelines while the two strongest duke it out. And Claire has the potential to match or surpass them.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 2, 2013)

Where's the damn translated version of the new chapter?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 2, 2013)

Patience young padawan, it's only the second. The latest I've seen is the seventh, so I'd wait until then before complaining.

~The more you know~


----------



## Oceania (Feb 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> These last few chapters have strongly reminded me of the later half of DB. Everyone has been mostly on the sidelines while the two strongest duke it out. And Claire has the potential to match or surpass them.



well Yagi is a fan of DB isn't he? So it be safe to say he is influenced by it a tid bit.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Not a bad plan on the part of the village.

This is how I imagined Riful would fight.  Wrapping portions of her body into layers that would smash an opponent and unwind sponateously, shredding them.  She didn't get a good battle in the end.  I hope her off-spring will make up for it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2013)

The translated version is out at m-stream and m-fox!
...And some stuff was easier to swallow now that we know the translation.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, Pris still has psychological weakenesses stemming from what happened to her family.  If she can't surpress them, it's really going to make it hard for her to fight.  At least in part, that seems to have been what the Destroyer was doing.  It tried to trap her in a memory.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 3, 2013)

Well its good to know that Riful V2 wasnt getting played by Priscilla, and both wanted to take out the Destroyer before having a full blown battle between each other.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2013)

yet it seems like the destroyer got the short end of the stick 

oh well now they both can go full power


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

The Destroyer didn't have a personality, so it's not exactly a terrible loss.

Maybe now that it's been defeated, it can actually develope into someone.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe there is still a bit of the Destroyer or its knowledge/power in Clare...


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2013)

i think all of rafaela's knowledge is already in clair

the destroyer was just the rest of the dragon power


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Wasn't it implied that the destroyer took something from Claire?  I mean, I know the Destroyer vomitted her up, but then Claire merged with it again in order to beat Priscilla.  We saw Teresa's and even Ophelia's faces as the Destroyer descended upon Priscilla.

I do not think the Destroyer is dead.  Weakened considerably and without a body, but not dead.  And if Claire can take something from the Destroyer, maybe she gave something back to it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2013)

Wasn't it more implied that Clare just merged with it to so she could direct it onto Priscilla instead of everything else?
I think this is either the end of The Destroyer, or it'll come back with a cheap-shot later on when the fighting is reaching a critical state.

I don't think Clare really "took" anything from The Destroyer. I think she basically went into it and and yelled "HEY, DESTRO-DUDE, GO THAT WAY." (figuratively speaknig, ofc.)


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 3, 2013)

maybe kronos will absorb what's left of the destroyer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2013)

Priscilla troll aside It seems the fight may last a fair few chappies before any AB gains any ground.

Sort of an end of an era clash of the titans.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Assuming Pris isn't trolling and the offspring and her are actually eveningly matched, the winner should be depleted enough that either the ABs or Cass or the Ghosts can finish them off.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Feb 4, 2013)

So is Rifuls offspring a male or just androgonous?
At first I thought it looked feminine because of the hair and dainty features.But then I realized boobs were MIA.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

Riful was flat as a board when she wasn't in her awakened form.

But yeah, we don't really know what gender it has.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Feb 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Riful was flat as a board when she wasn't in her awakened form.
> 
> But yeah, we don't really know what gender it has.



Yeah but that was probably because Riful appears to have awakened at like age 9 or 10,so her physical 'growth' was permanently stunted in her human form.

This new creature looks fully grown to me,but still flat chested.My guess is androgonous.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

i think it's an infant and hasn't been alive for more than a few weeks

i think it still got room to grow


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 4, 2013)

^I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^I have the weirdest boner right now.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> i think it's an infant and hasn't been alive for more than a few weeks
> 
> i think it still got room to grow



I'd be surprised if it were more than a few hours old...


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah it did come out of riful's half eaten body, so i doubt anything more than a few hours to a few days old

if riful had a few decades to grow her awaken body i'd say the child has more than enough time to grow a decent body xD

that is if it survives the fight against priscilla


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

Riful's body was not half eaten.  Her upper torso was being carried by Dauf after he became infected by the Destroyer's kittens.

Presumably Riful's two halves remain where they lay.  

...Of course, I'm still holding out hope that what we're seeing now is actually Riful.  That the armor will crack and fall away, revealing our loveable little sociapathic loli.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Presumably Riful's two halves remain where they lay.



Not the lower part. It was cruising through the forest like it didn't give a darn until it fell and "birthed" this new nightmare fuel thing.

Motherly protective instinct, perhaps?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __



If you weren't an Ophelia fan too, I'd have to do horrible things to you. 

In all seriousness though, that image gets less scary the more you stare at it.
...And I spent about an hour on it before it worked.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not the lower part. It was cruising through the forest like it didn't give a darn until it fell and "birthed" this new nightmare fuel thing.
> 
> Motherly protective instinct, perhaps?



So it hasn't been stated that Awakened beings can mate can they? Is the closest thing they have to that is a fusion of some kind? 

I'm thinking back if you can combine some of the elements of different awakened together...you could end up with some wicked designs!


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

well there is one fusion between rafaela and luciela

but i don't think riful and dauf fused. that looked more like they reproduced

doesn't want another fused monster like raf x luci


----------



## haegar (Feb 4, 2013)

still don't buy the offspring thingy, makes it kinda appear weird that the org didnt experiment with something like that if it was possible .... then again it's kinda hard to get 2 awakened beings to mate in an controlled lab environment 

if it is offspring,obviously this is all to lay the groundwork for the subsequent mainland manga's protagonist, young Clairaki


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 4, 2013)

wild theory here....

what if priscilla was a child of a yoma and a human?  we know that yoma were ones humans infected by parasites from the dragon kin creatures, so it's not far fetched that they can impregnate a female.

assuming the above is true, priscilla had recessive yoma genes (subdued), and when she became a claymore, she gained more yoma parts, making her about 3/4 yoma (more yoma than human), as opposed to clare being 1/4 (more human than yoma).

now, going back to the fight between isley and priscilla, he made a comment to her child regression, wondering about her memory loss.  it could be that priscilla has two awakenings, the current one and a recessive one, which shows itself when the original is threatened.  this recessive awakening is more powerful because it is originally the natural form of prisicilla as being the child of a yoma and a human (a natural born claymore) and the one that isley beat the first round was the awakening from the artificially made claymore by the organization that awakened.  the one that kicked isley's ass was the natural priscilla form awakened being, which is why it's more powerful.

this could explain why teresa had trouble detecting priscilla, because the second subdued yoma awakening was inactive and acts as a defense mechanism as opposed to the awakened form that resulted from the organization's creation of priscilla as a claymore.

in summary, i believe prisicilla has two awakenings because she is 3/4 yoma.  she is probably the offspring of a yoma and a human, thereby making her originally a natural born claymore.....and also, given more yoma when the organization turned her into a claymore.  dae probably knew this.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 4, 2013)

Have to backread some chapters :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



#135: wtf was that in Pris body??


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Have to backread some chapters :ho
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



rafaela and luciela soup.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 4, 2013)

futaaaaaaaaaa that's what she is


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 5, 2013)

I approve of this. *All* of this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not the lower part. It was cruising through the forest like it didn't give a darn until it fell and "birthed" this new nightmare fuel thing.
> 
> Motherly protective instinct, perhaps?



Huh what, when was this shown?

Nice chapter, was pretty clear Priscilla wouldn't be offed just like that. Nice to see a bit of her backstory, and it did seem that her "father" loved them. Still had to eat em, but he had rather not xD


----------



## Oceania (Feb 5, 2013)

so I'm guessing riful v 2.0 doesn't have any teeth?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Was Teresa's yoki reading ability something she had as a human?  I can't remember.

If she did have it as a human, I really didn't think there'd be something special about Priscilla.  The Organization experiments and checks the results.  Can they really predict how things will turn out with anyone?  Because you'd think if they actually knew exactly what they were doing there wouldn't be such a difference between the warriors.

That Priscilla was meant to be special at any point seems odd to me.


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2013)

nope, yoki reading is not a human ability
you only gain it after becoming half and half

if it were human, did you think human had a hard time trying to identify yoma xD


----------



## Oceania (Feb 8, 2013)

So what's the consensus

Is renee dead? 
Is she black? 
Did she fall off the face of the earth?


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2013)

renee who? 

she's dead if she hasn't returned yet


----------



## Oceania (Feb 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> renee who?
> 
> she's dead if she hasn't returned yet



aww that stinks.

So I've reread the chapter, so Riful's offspring is infact stronger than the Abyssals along with prissy right? 

And Riful Jr has been fighting prissy to make her throw up the destroyer. Riful jr can also speak right, she was one saying she could fight all out with prissy right?


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, to all


----------



## Oceania (Feb 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> yes, to all



hmm it seems this predicament is more interesting than I previously thought.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2013)

why wouldn't it
riful jr took a lot of effort to bring out the real prissy just to tentacle falcon punch her


----------



## Oceania (Feb 8, 2013)

It's odd though that an infant albiet a awakened being being able to speak very clearly.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 11, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> So what's the consensus
> 
> Is renee dead?
> Is she black?
> Did she fall off the face of the earth?



lol You know I had actually forgotten all about her. The wiki states her as dead. My guess is she was crushed under all the weight of The Destroyer. That's gotta be several tons. All she probably is now is a bunch of mush in braids.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 11, 2013)

Also is it just me or did half of the latest chapter feel like wasted space? Priscilla's origins/memories could have been written in an extra scene rather than an actual chapter...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 11, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Also is it just me or did half of the latest chapter feel like wasted space? Priscilla's origins/memories could have been written in an extra scene rather than an actual chapter...



I don't think Priscilla's origins _needed_ to be shown in detail as Claymore tends to leave a lot to the reader's imagination like with Ophelia, but it was nice seeing peasants and Yoma once again. Claymore fundamentals. The villagers taking action to unmask the Yoma was a nice touch.

I'd rather have a Priscilla Vs. Mecha Riful _Clash of the Titans_ battle than the Yoki power-level bullshit of the Teresa arc. That's right, even your precious Teresa arc isn't free from this like many of you would pretend.



Majinsaga said:


> lol You know I had actually forgotten all about her. The wiki states her as dead. My guess is she was crushed under all the weight of The Destroyer. That's gotta be several tons. All she probably is now is a bunch of mush in braids.



When I reread Claymore last Summer I went into the Lautrec scenes thinking 'What the fuck happened to Renee' and (I think) I found a panel of a bloodstain after Riful tracks her down. Seems like her being cut to ribbons was implied.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2013)

Claymores have one weakness;

Link removed

Link removed

Priscilla and Riful 2.0 should watch out!  Their natural predator is being barely restrained by Rubel and Dae!  You can clearly see how frothing mad they are, seeing two delicious morsels fighting it out right in front of them!

Link removed


----------



## katanalauncher (Feb 11, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> So what's the consensus
> 
> Is renee dead?
> Is she black?
> Did she fall off the face of the earth?



I think she was originally black, but in the process of turning into claymore it gave her white skins and blonde dreads.(as fucked up as that sounds)


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 11, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> I think she was originally black, but in the process of turning into claymore it gave her white skins and blonde dreads.(as fucked up as that sounds)



Don't want to sound racist, but I doubt she's black. After all, this seems to be taking place in Medieval Europe. They still thought the world was flat and outside of their continent nothing else existed. Their minds were blown when Miria had told them that other lands exist. I have also yet to see anyone that looks ethnically different. Virtually everyone I have seen (except for a very very few like Teresa and it was only mentioned that she had black hair and eyes) are fair skinned, light eyed/haired people.

The series is as Euro Centric as it gets.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 11, 2013)

What happened to the zombies that ate Easley.  (blech)

They're unaccounted for & still on the loose!

They also exceed the power of an abyssal one.  

Give them their own series already.

:WOW


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2013)

Yagi should made a Teresa origins story not that crap we already know what happend to Priss this manga is a waste of potencial.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Yagi should made a Teresa origins story not that crap we already know what happend to Priss this manga is a waste of potencial.



Teresa had just as much exposition as Priscilla did before this scene: both of them were main figures during the *Teresa* arc, and as far as origins are concerned we knew the basics.

This Priscilla focus wasn't needed, but neither is Teresa's. At this stage of the story what would it achieve? Teresa is dead and Priscilla is alive; Teresa is a figure and catalyst in the protagonist's story, while Priscilla is an antagonist and the main villain. Hell, I'm grateful Yagi has stopped rubbing himself against his Miria body-pillow and given Clare a few good scenes lately.

Now, personally I would like to find more about Teresa. Throughout the story Yagi has stressed that Isley is on a different level to... really any other creature. However, I can see Teresa or Priscilla demolishing him. It's an inconsistency. Until now I've simply chalked it up to the fact that Claymore was a different beast around 10 years ago, and it's only after the introduction of Abyssals and Beyond-Abyssals that Teresa's strength is starting to seem peculiar as fuck. This latest scene made me think otherwise.


----------



## katanalauncher (Feb 12, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Don't want to sound racist, but I doubt she's black. After all, this seems to be taking place in Medieval Europe. They still thought the world was flat and outside of their continent nothing else existed. Their minds were blown when Miria had told them that other lands exist. I have also yet to see anyone that looks ethnically different. Virtually everyone I have seen (except for a very very few like Teresa and it was only mentioned that she had black hair and eyes) are fair skinned, light eyed/haired people.
> 
> The series is as Euro Centric as it gets.



All claymores in the manga have blonde hair and possibly pale white skin due to turning into claymore.
Riful does look distinctively Asian though.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 19, 2013)

Dietrich is a guy name, still holding out that Dee may be the greatest trap of all time.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 19, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> All claymores in the manga have blonde hair and possibly pale white skin due to turning into claymore.
> Riful does look distinctively Asian though.



Riful is a generic loli wtf you guys are talking about


----------



## Oceania (Feb 19, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Riful is a generic loli wtf you guys are talking about



loli with tentcles, so that shows us what yagi is into.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 20, 2013)

Any news when the next chapter is coming? The anticipation is killing me .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 20, 2013)

Dietrich is the sexiest and most underrated Claymore girl.

This story arc doesn't feel the same without her.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Any news when the next chapter is coming? The anticipation is killing me .


beginning of next month


----------



## Oceania (Feb 20, 2013)

good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 20, 2013)

Muk said:


> beginning of next month



Too long a wait for me... Should be great though.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 20, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Too long a wait for me... Should be great though.



imagine how some of us feel who've been reading it for several years. .


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 21, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Too long a wait for me... Should be great though.



Really? These days i don't care if i read or not a chapter of Claymore i could even skip next chapter and i won't lose anything important.

Yagi got lost when he kill Isley and put a bunch of random powerhouses like this BS Riful 2.0 or the destroyer and the worst the 3 new abyss.

The reason Priscilla fuck annoys me is because it she has no purpose and Clare revenge is now just a poor excuse for they to fight... just fighting to save Rabona is not enough anymore how many times they must save this town.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 21, 2013)

Prissy annoys me by having the troll face every panel.


----------



## katanalauncher (Feb 22, 2013)

Really, all the Priscilla fights are getting repetitive.
She just let her opponent destroy her for the hell of it and then troll them.
Kind of like alucard, except she does it way more often.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 22, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> Really, all the Priscilla fights are getting repetitive.
> She just let her opponent destroy her for the hell of it and then troll them.
> Kind of like alucard, except she does it way more often.



oh that dude from vampire hunter D?


----------



## Fran (Feb 23, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Really? These days i don't care if i read or not a chapter of Claymore i could even skip next chapter and i won't lose anything important.
> 
> Yagi got lost when he kill Isley and put a bunch of random powerhouses like this BS Riful 2.0 or the destroyer and the worst the 3 new abyss.
> .



feel the same

i used to watch claymore so closely, with the 3 abyssal ones around. doesn't have the same attraction for me anymore, but i still read it


----------



## Oceania (Feb 23, 2013)

well ya 100 some chapters its too late to "pull out"


----------



## Oceania (Feb 24, 2013)

its getting near that wonderful time of the month.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 28, 2013)

new chapter out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Riful jr. vs prissy is getting good, both tearing each other apart.

Dae and Rubel talk some more. 

THEN.....

Cassandra stands up and then proceeds to obliterate the awakend ones. ultra power tentecle attack. kills the vagina and 4 arm one.

Octavia loses two legs.

clare looks down a Cassy and the upper body of cassy for some reason looks like Prissy in clare's eyes.


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> new chapter out.


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2013)

*ch 136 TSS chinese*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)

man...feels like I have been reading DBZ more then claymore lately.


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2013)

Superman said:


> man...feels like I have been reading DBZ more then claymore lately.



don't worry, clare is gonna save the day


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)

haegar said:


> don't worry, clare is gonna save the day



 Well she sure is taking a long ass time to display any fucking new power. It is starting to get really...really...annoying.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2013)

new chapter? O:


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> new chapter out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Even this guy can write Claymore at this point i won't be suprise if he is 100% correct... ah remember when the 7 ghots of the north return and save Galatea how awesome that was Yagi lost himself after that now it's just a generic bullshit.

What is that Riful 2.0 her kid with her man? A mutant? A reincarnation?


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2013)

Superman said:


> Well she sure is taking a long ass time to display any fucking new power. It is starting to get really...really...annoying.



nah, we already got a glimpse of her movement/sensory skills going towards teresa level when she repeatedly decapitated that one multi head thingy ... also, there was that kick, which was hell strong ... the current situation is prly just being built up so she can get used to her new power against Cassy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 btw, Cassy dont look like Prissy, Prissy took her over now that the destroyer aint impairing her anymore, seems like her regeneration skills are over 9000 and her regeneration passed on to Cassy via the arm


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 28, 2013)

haegar said:


> *ch 136 TSS chinese*



Can't read Chinese... Hopefully they translate it to English this weekend.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice twist, even if the power inflation continues.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 28, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Can't read Chinese... Hopefully they translate it to English this weekend.



Yeah, rather not read till english comes out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Even this guy can write Claymore at this point i won't be suprise if he is 100% correct... ah remember when the 7 ghots of the north return and save Galatea how awesome that was Yagi lost himself after that now it's just a generic bullshit.
> 
> What is that Riful 2.0 her kid with her man? A mutant? A reincarnation?



 This. This so much. All the warriors are sitting on the damn sideline commentating on everything.



haegar said:


> nah, we already got a glimpse of her movement/sensory skills going towards teresa level when she repeatedly decapitated that one multi head thingy ... also, there was that kick, which was hell strong ... the current situation is prly just being built up so she can get used to her new power against Cassy...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Oh wow she decapitated some fodder. But has shown so far to be useless against Cassy who is far weaker then Priss. Something needs to happen next chapter...that does not take the whole chapter. I mean really...this chapter has been pretty much a waste of time overstating how powerful Priss and whomever that is. and How strong Cass has been. Maybe something is being said this chap, but until we know what it is. This is just a waste of a chapter.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Feb 28, 2013)

This manga really fell in quality after that winter war arc.... it's so bad lol, I can barely get through a chapter.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 28, 2013)

HappyHalloween said:


> This manga really fell in quality after that winter war arc.... it's so bad lol, I can barely get through a chapter.


Hey now, was there really a proble[FONT=&quot]m before that year long slug-fest with Priscilla? That's where it really beca[/FONT][FONT=&quot]me DBZ-like.[/FONT]


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2013)

I not sure when but the moment i saw Miria flying in the sky for no real reason that was the final nail in the coffin.

There is no way to save a manga that makes people fly because they focus there Yoki in there foot if the manga have this medieval feeling... why the fuck Teresa or the other abyys never figure this one out if that was possible but someone like Helen can...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 28, 2013)

The lady with the funky hair allowed them the illusion of flight.  How the heck her hair could be used in such a way, I have no idea, but they aren't flying.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 28, 2013)

I mean I guess Yagi has been reading alot of dbz at the moment. cause claymore has that vibe atm. 

Although I kinda wish yagi could've gone to the same publisher as Miura does. Claymore should've been way more darker and more graphic than what it is. I feel Yagi has had to censor more than what he wanted to or tone down more than he wanted.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 28, 2013)

decent translation here with chinese scans.....

Link removed

so i suppose:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 priscilla = cell


----------



## Oceania (Feb 28, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> decent translation here with chinese scans.....
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



well saw that from a mile away. PPP


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> I mean I guess Yagi has been reading alot of dbz at the moment. cause claymore has that vibe atm.
> 
> Although I kinda wish yagi could've gone to the same publisher as Miura does. Claymore should've been way more darker and more graphic than what it is. I feel Yagi has had to censor more than what he wanted to or tone down more than he wanted.



TBF I can't really see what difference it'd make, There's not much Yagi could do that'd make it into a darker story than it is, to the point were it stops being shounen considering the plot line of this manga. A bit of gore here and there isn't going to improve the manga. The tone of the story isn't determined by whether it's shounen or not (it's not like this manga started off sterotypically shounen), it comes down to plotline itself, the only major difference is the amount of rape and gore etc apart from that the story would have remained largely the same, there's shounen manga that deal with child rape suicide etc so it really comes down to the author.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 28, 2013)

looks nice...


----------



## HyperfangTM (Feb 28, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> decent translation here with chinese scans.....
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Thank you.


*Spoiler*: _about new chapter_ 



To be honest I'm kind of disappointed and really sick of all the Priscilla hype.  And now there is another one of her.....yea i don't like.  But it was still a great chapter nonetheless.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 28, 2013)

Its not so much DBZ powerscaling but generic shounen Powerscaling. Naruto has greater power rises lately.


----------



## jgalt7 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 not really sure how priscilla can be beaten at this point, unless of course the ghosts of pieta all ascend to half awakened beings with miria and clare leading the way.  the power gap is just insane.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2013)

"You lack hatred" Itachipriscilla


----------



## rajin (Mar 1, 2013)

*CLAYMORE 136 RAW* 3 double image joined
*Ch. 40 *​


----------



## Oceania (Mar 1, 2013)

I dunno I think riful jr. can beat prissy.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 4, 2013)

...So I guess Priscilla's now officially become...
*Puts on sunglases*
God-silla?
*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!*

On a more serious note though: The people who keep complaining about the story should really just let it be.
Comparing it to *fupping dragonball* of all things is simply going too far, it's crossing the line.

Yagi hasn't lost anything, you just don't agree with the direction he's going in.
That's fine, of course, but you really should just stop reading the manga if it's that annoying to you, not b*tch on the forums about it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2013)

Link removed

 Priscilla is hax as fuck now. I can not see how anybody can even think of competing with her. It just seems like if she can "create" endlessly. Shouldn't her Youki be starting to run thin? I would think with such a power that it would take a good amount of youki to execute it.


----------



## vegitabo (Mar 4, 2013)

This was suppose to be an island for experimentation to help in the real war against the dragon kins, wonder how strong they will be...


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2013)

rereading from the north war arc the story ain't that bad. it's just that it getting chopped into pieces month after month that's ruining it xD


----------



## Cromer (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm seriously now having doubts as to whether even Teresa could have ended God-silla at any point during their fight. At all.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...So I guess Priscilla's now officially become...
> *Puts on sunglases*
> God-silla?
> *YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



This could go both ways if you don't want to see someone criticizing the manga you read you can get the fuck off of the forum. Likewise it can go either way. 

So please stop complaining about people complaining.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2013)

So Pris is just a big hater?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes she is.. and she is basically also turned into a youki god..


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Yes she is.. and she is basically also turned into a youki god..



Come to think of it, everyone in Claymore is a hater.  

But I don't get it.  The mass shifting that even basic Youma can do is the same deal.  Saying Pris is special because she can "create" ignores the fact that youki release has been causing people to grow since the manga first started.  What's more, even if you want to say that regeneration is different from creation, that it's cells being energized in order to divide, you have to take into account that cells need food in order to divide, and food is mass.

Unless Deneve somehow managed to consume a medium sized dog while regenerating from that first injury, she would have had to cheat and create mass from somewhere.

Of course, obviously this is just Yagi trying to say that Priscilla is not merely a big yoma.  That she's actually special beyond her scale.  Kind of a waste, unless Yagi actually introduces gods at some point in the series.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2013)

Yagi is already stretching the whole regeneration issue as Claymore clearly don't get enough energy from the little food they eat to do it so adding 'creation' muddies the water which is confused as it is.

I don't see why Yagi can't give abilities to Clare in a similar way having Teresa's tissue in her.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Yagi is already stretching the whole regeneration issue as Claymore clearly don't get enough energy from the little food they eat to do it so adding 'creation' muddies the water which is confused as it is.
> 
> I don't see why Yagi can't give abilities to Clare in a similar way having Teresa's tissue in her.


One simply doesn't have abilities like Teresa, Speedy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2013)

But she improved drastically from the beginning and is likely one of the best ghosts now. Next few chappies will see how she has progressed and if her new abilities can have any impact on Pris.

I wonder if Yagi will make her Hercules-like to 'fight' a Greek God scenario/David vs. Goliath if anyone knows what I mean to make her dream seem less impossible at least to the reader.


----------



## Space (Mar 5, 2013)

I think what Yagi is trying to say is that regeneration is limited to your energy supply, while creation is limitless i.e. a God-like ability. Even the Abysal ones have a limit to how much they can regenerate, while Pricilla doesn't have one.

And uh... I've learned to ignore basic laws of physics when reading any manga, or you'll end up hating all manga.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 5, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> This could go both ways if you don't want to see someone criticizing the manga you read you can get the fuck off of the forum. Likewise it can go either way.
> 
> So please stop complaining about people complaining.



Not really. I have no problem with people critizising the manga, that's alright.
The problem is when people start directly hating on it with "critique" that is flat-out *wrong.*

Like trying to claim that the Claymore powerscaling is getting close to Dragonball's and using it as an argument for how the quality of writing is declining.
That's flat-out an *insult* to Yagi, because Dragonball is a so far up in a league of it's own when it comes to fupped-up powerscales that everything else is in the league below the league below the league *inside the league* _below the league_ below the league below the one that Dragonball is in.

If your arguments are true, or your claims have something actually behind it, critizie away. But when you start just hating on the story because it's not going in your direction, you really should just fupp off.

More on topic:
I don't think even Teresa could take out awakened Godzilla. In fact, unless Aizen or Ichigo break the dimensional barriers and show up to fight, there really isn't anyone capable of bringing her down. Since her regeneration is actually re*creation*, and since things like beams and energy attacks are unheard of in the Claymore universe, there's really nothing that could fully eradicate her before she recreates whatever parts of her you cut off.

Though, since Claymore has had this thing with "miracles" being emphasised a lot, Yagi's probably gonna have something like that happen.

...And of course, people will probably whine about ass-pulls and plot armor for months after that, but if they want to not enjoy the story then sure, why not?

I'm thinking it's probably gonna be an emotional thing, since the awakened's power is gained from hate. Probably Raki'll show up and temporarily disable her recreational powers though some action or comment that gets an emotional response from her.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 5, 2013)

Having read it, I actually really enjoyed this chapter.

I was wary as fuck of the 'hatred' thing at first, but it's as good an explanation for Priscilla's bizarre strength as we'll ever get, and while it sounds clich? it does seem reasonable within the context of Claymore.

My thirst for Clare action has yet to be quenched.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you think Chronos will finally make a move next chapter?  They really can't afford to let the other Priscilla participate in a fight against Riful Jr.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 5, 2013)

People who are complaining about Claymore(a seinen manga!!),shouldn't continue to read it(just go to a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shonen manga or something).

On the other hand,I catches up til the last chapter(#136).What kind of new  is Yagi going to draw??It's getting crazier every chapter.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Having read it, I actually really enjoyed this chapter.
> 
> I was wary as fuck of the 'hatred' thing at first, but it's as good an explanation for Priscilla's bizarre strength as we'll ever get, and while it sounds clich? it does seem reasonable within the context of Claymore.
> 
> *My thirst for Clare action has yet to be quenched.*



Your thirst will be quenched by the next few chapters 

I'm not sure if that'll will mean Clare's anger overspills as such with her new abilities that she solo's Cass, but stranger things have happened in this manga

I mean Clare's similar upbringing to Pris + Teresa genes suggest a future (to me) where she'll be the closest in reaching her ambition in taking on and beating Pris

But reaching that level seems yonks away


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> But she improved drastically from the beginning and is likely one of the best ghosts now. Next few chappies will see how she has progressed and if her new abilities can have any impact on Pris.
> 
> I wonder if Yagi will make her Hercules-like to 'fight' a Greek God scenario/David vs. Goliath if anyone knows what I mean to make her dream seem less impossible at least to the reader.


It's plausible and maybe the best option. Hopefully she doesn't go berserk mode again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2013)

If she gets pissed enough to awaken then there is trouble (for her anyway )

I wont be surprised if Awakened Clare now can beat all the ghosts in their current forms combined


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 5, 2013)

Just read this chapter... i didn't know Priss was a Dark Lord of the Sith and have a creation power because she full of hate or just batshit crazy...hmm whatever dude last time i saw her face she got a nice troll face but ok.

But the most important thing about this chapter is that nothing really happend i guess some random awaken die and Priss got a twin sister now but thats it do we really need to know that Priss is even more OP she always was over 9000.

At this pace i only read the final Clare vs Priss in 2020.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 5, 2013)

Why is there a part of Priss inside Cassandra again?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 5, 2013)

Cassandra and co. were resurrected using Priscilla's yoma energy (or at least the project became a success because of this), which Dae derived from the arm embedded in Raki's back that Priscilla purposefully left there to neutralise the effects of a Destroyer needle. Sort of 'payment' for his care.

I never thought that one arm would lead to so much.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2013)

Does Prissy really need more power ups?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2013)

Look, this isn't Pris getting power ups.  This is her being revealed.  Her true nature.  We've known she was the most powerful in the manga for a long time.  We've known that the gap between her and Clare was damn near unbridgeable.

How can she be beaten?  Who knows, honestly?


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Look, this isn't Pris getting power ups.  This is her being revealed.  Her true nature.  We've known she was the most powerful in the manga for a long time.  We've known that the gap between her and Clare was damn near unbridgeable.
> 
> How can she be beaten?  Who knows, honestly?



Thats the real problem Clare can't defeat her in a plausible way Clare would have to became better than Teresa ever was without losing to her Yoma otherwise she would be no better than Priss.

I belive Yagi wanted to make Clare reach Teresa level with experience and training giving a epic fight of a normal Claymore against the most powerful monster just like Guts in the Golden Age arc agaist that Monkey Demon from the Black Dog army but now thats just impossible Clare isn't even close to Teresa much less Priss.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 5, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> I belive Yagi wanted to make Clare reach Teresa level with experience



I don't think Yagi ever intended this.

Clare's strength has been artificially modified several times in conjunction with her natural training. By Irene, Jean and later Rafaela. Clare trained harder than any of the Ghosts during the seven-year timeskip and Priscilla couldn't even give a shit. Natural means simply don't cut it. When she finally wields the strength to tackle Priscilla you can bet Teresa will be involved. Something similar to the Slashers arc where she gained a form of precognition like Teresa's. After all, Clare is one of the Organization's experiments too.

You're right, there is no plausible way she can win, but I like that. It leaves the ending open.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't forget Raki perhaps he can be the one to fill Priscilla's dark soul with liiiiight....


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Don't forget Raki perhaps he can be the one to fill Priscilla's dark soul with liiiiight....


No. Please.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2013)

Imagine said:


> No. Please.



Come on we all know it's happening. All, that hatred foreshadowing, and the fact they've spent the last few years as a family. He's clearly going to fill her dark soul with light allowing claire to get the kill.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Come on we all know it's happening. All, that hatred foreshadowing, and the fact they've spent the last few years as a family. He's clearly going to fill her dark soul with light allowing claire to get the kill.




so Pris is going to get either TNJ or trolled by Raki to let Claire win?..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2013)

The only prblem I have with Pris angry=power is...she has been smiling/giggling for how long now?


----------



## Ryus (Mar 6, 2013)

Superman said:


> The only prblem I have with Pris angry=power is...she has been smiling/giggling for how long now?



Not the first series where hatred equals power yet the most powerful villain can't stop laughing 

[YOUTUBE]1RFvAeSJgjc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xUlqDMcS_RE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fayrra (Mar 6, 2013)

Superman said:


> The only prblem I have with Pris angry=power is...she has been smiling/giggling for how long now?



I just assumed that hate/anger _before_ turning into a Claymore dictated the amount of power. Now that she has the power, it won't go away no matter how happy she is at one moment, or whatever.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2013)

Why can't she laugh as she trolls her opponents?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 7, 2013)

I kinda expect a yoda vs sedious type of fight between clare and priss.... or..... maybe


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2013)

Priscilla is like the Superman of Claymore, she keeps getting more broken.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2013)

Superman is not broken....


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

Ryus said:


> [YOUTUBE]xUlqDMcS_RE[/YOUTUBE]


I'm making a "bitch please" GIF out of the first 5 second of that


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 8, 2013)

If the org can combine yoma and humans, surely there is a way to separate the fusion too? that seems like a plausible enough way to beat priscilla

Priscilla will be crying telling clare to spare her when she is in human form

clare's gonna be all 'nah uh bitch' *chops head off*


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 9, 2013)

I want some ghost action already.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 11, 2013)

I wanna see someone die, that's in human form. I wanna see blood and guts. 

........ also see Dee become the sexiest trap of all time.  jk


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> If the org can combine yoma and humans, surely *there is a way to separate the fusion too*? that seems like a plausible enough way to beat priscilla
> 
> Priscilla will be crying telling clare to spare her when she is in human form
> 
> clare's gonna be all 'nah uh bitch' *chops head off*



I don't think they have a way to separate Humans and Yoma from the explanation they gave in the manga... also if they had that power they wouldn't have trouble with awaken being since they'll just need to remove their power to beat them.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 15, 2013)

beware the ides of march, great rulers and kingdoms have fallen who failed to heed its warning.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Followed Claymore like five years or so ago and just caught up with the 30-40 chapters I missed, and...wow. Abyssal One musical chairs for a while, but looks like we're down to just Priscilla.

The manga continues to be pretty high quality, in my opinion. I was impressed the plot didn't die too horribly like a lot of mangas tend to do after a long life cycle. The one disappointment I'm having at the moment is that we don't get to see the plot on a larger scale. When it was revealed that their continent was simply a testing ground for one side of a war, I was expecting to see our heroines brought to new lands, but it seems like this will be it; a final battle with Priscilla, and likely a Clare/Raki happy ending. Was anyone else hoping for plot line beyond the continent we've seen so far or are you content? I suppose I don't mind in a way, but I could live with having this manga go longer. I'm not in a hurry for it to end like some other ones.


----------



## Tian (Mar 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> Followed Claymore like five years or so ago and just caught up with the 30-40 chapters I missed, and...wow. Abyssal One musical chairs for a while, but looks like we're down to just Priscilla.
> 
> The manga continues to be pretty high quality, in my opinion. I was impressed the plot didn't die too horribly like a lot of mangas tend to do after a long life cycle. The one disappointment I'm having at the moment is that we don't get to see the plot on a larger scale. When it was revealed that their continent was simply a testing ground for one side of a war, I was expecting to see our heroines brought to new lands, but it seems like this will be it; a final battle with Priscilla, and likely a Clare/Raki happy ending. Was anyone else hoping for plot line beyond the continent we've seen so far or are you content? I suppose I don't mind in a way, but I could live with having this manga go longer. I'm not in a hurry for it to end like some other ones.


I get what you are saying completely, but we don't know how its going to turn. It may be the last arc of this series but they are going out on a really strong note, or their could be some thing that forces them to travel onto the continent and fight. We don't know until the time comes. Personally i'm hoping they develop the backgrounds of Isley and such because he is easily one of my favourite Awakened beings in the series.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Don't forget Raki perhaps he can be the one to fill Priscilla's dark soul with liiiiight....


No, go away.


----------



## Tian (Mar 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> No, go away.


Agreed, Personally i'm hoping he's the one who kills her


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd like to see a Ghost awaken. We need some darkness.


----------



## Tian (Mar 21, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> I'd like to see a Ghost awaken. We need some darkness.


What do you mean by a Ghost Awaken?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 21, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> What do you mean by a Ghost Awaken?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 21, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> What do you mean by a Ghost Awaken?



For one of the Ghosts to awaken...

How many ways are there to interpret that?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 21, 2013)

Arise from slumber after a night of debauchery.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 21, 2013)

DejaEntendu said:


> When it was revealed that their continent was simply a testing ground for one side of a war, I was expecting to see our heroines brought to new lands, but it seems like this will be it; a final battle with Priscilla, and likely a Clare/Raki happy ending. Was anyone else hoping for plot line beyond the continent we've seen so far or are you content? I suppose I don't mind in a way, but I could live with having this manga go longer. I'm not in a hurry for it to end like some other ones.



There is the whole greater war with the Dragon-Awakened race, but before Clare and co. can be placed in that war they need to be much stronger.

Does anyone have an idea of Priscilla's power compared to the Dragon race?

I remember in the databooks Priscilla's Awakened stats to far exceed Teresa's and it seems only now they are showing off her SSS+ powers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2013)

Rivers said:


> There is the whole greater war with the Dragon-Awakened race, but before Clare and co. can be placed in that war they need to be much stronger.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of Priscilla's power compared to the Dragon race?
> 
> I remember in the databooks Priscilla's Awakened stats to far exceed Teresa's and it seems only now they are showing off her SSS+ powers.



 Dragons do not seem any stronger then your standard awakened being. Pris seems to far exceed even the strongest AO. And if the databooks say Pris's awakened form far exceed Teressa's(Bs but what ever he is the author) then through what possible PIS or CIS can anyone stop her? She does not regen...she creates herself and does not seem to expend any youki. She is Majin Buu.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> I get what you are saying completely, but we don't know how its going to turn. It may be the last arc of this series but they are going out on a really strong note, or their could be some thing that forces them to travel onto the continent and fight. We don't know until the time comes. Personally i'm hoping they develop the backgrounds of Isley and such because he is easily one of my favourite Awakened beings in the series.



Agreed. Isley was an interesting character. All of the abyssal ones showed intelligence and restraint, but Isley was the most humanized one, in my opinion. It made for an interesting character.



			
				Rivers said:
			
		

> There is the whole greater war with the Dragon-Awakened race, but before Clare and co. can be placed in that war they need to be much stronger.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of Priscilla's power compared to the Dragon race?
> 
> I remember in the databooks Priscilla's Awakened stats to far exceed Teresa's and it seems only now they are showing off her SSS+ powers.



I'm not sure they have to be way stronger for that to happen. They're still far too weak for abyssal ones and Priscilla and the plot has centered around those enemies for a while. They've been tactically wiping them out by pitting them against each other and using plot hax right along.

I also didn't get the impression that the Dragon race was stronger than awakened beings, but I'm not sure. To be honest, I don't need to see fights on the mainland. I just want to see what else lies there. Clare obviously isn't drawn to a side in the war and doesn't really have a reason to fight. The plot would have to develop in a way that would give them a reason to go there; not sure how that'd occur. All signs point towards the series ending after Priscilla.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 21, 2013)

Well isnt the whole land / island Claymore's current story takes place in just a giant experimental laboratory to develop weapons (Awakened) for the Dragon war.

Even if the Ghosts managed to take out every Awakened Being / Priscella / Yoma on their island, aren't they at risk of the Dragon Army winning, and eventually reaching their island if whoever was in charge of the experiments to begin with, never implements the powers of the Claymores into the larger war. 

Weren't they loosing the greater war hence why the experiments of Claymores were taking place.


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

*TSS is out:*

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



 judging by the faces on last few panels rubel is smirking about something concerning the fab4 maybe and it's new to Dae? I think maybe Dae is betting on Prissy and Rubel on Clare  - 

eh apart from that ok chap though didnt grip me much - so we are down to 5 capable abyssals and clare and miria in terms of heavy hitters? and it seems the proxy prissy cassy thing wasnt that big of a deal after all. so time for riful to die I fear 

edit: kain999 on mangahelpers gave a brief summary of the chit chat:



> Wow.
> Rubel reveals the secrets behind half awakening to Dae,
> and solve the mystery of why there are so many half awakenings only in Clare's generation.
> It seems to be hinted the fab4 were aborted experiments where infected yoma material of close relatives were used in the conversion.



if that's accurate Rubel killing Dae confirmed, cause he never gonna tell him something of that magnitude as long as he sees a chance of survival for Dae


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2013)

haegar said:


> *TSS is out:*
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



 Well at least he did not drag it out. Lets see where this goes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And we do not know if that cassi/priss thing is truelly dead yet. I am hoping so. It is also about time those two guys got off there asses to do something. Seems they are probably the strongest ones there...not named priss.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



man if Priss kills off Riful jr........ I may have to take a break from claymore for awhile. 

Its the same reason why I could never fully enjoy DBZ, overpowered character after overpowered character..... Then the main antagonist is untouchable..... I love claymore so much. but still I may take a break from it if its stays in this direction.


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

^


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

Translation by GodEyeGalatea of MH

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Re: Claymore 137 Spoiler Thread
> 
> Thanks Gene and TSS for the chapter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Mar 31, 2013)

hmmm interesting.... still Riful jr better win.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Rubel was a warrior? 

I was really disappointed by Lars' and Chronos' awakened forms. Most bland awakenings we've seen since Pieta.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to agree. The best looking one was Isley, by far.


----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2013)

ugh manga panda's translation is as horrible as always. manga helpers translation is much clearer


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2013)

So can we expect everyone from the Slayers to gain badass armblades?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 2, 2013)

Riful was the Best.


----------



## kratos184 (Apr 2, 2013)

This manga is all over the place man


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 2, 2013)

I need to re-read claymore last page you guy were talking about dragon wars and ghost I have no idea what the fuck that is lol.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I need to re-read claymore last page you guy were talking about dragon wars and ghost I have no idea what the fuck that is lol.


Me too, though I always feel the need to re-read Claymore, even after having re-read it.. With it being a monthly, every girl being blond, many monsters being weird amalgamations of previous monsters, and last but not least awakened beings looking kind of similar, it's hard to keep track...


----------



## Fujita (Apr 2, 2013)

Bad translation, so I just skimmed the words to get a general feel of the chapter.

Can't say I'm terribly thrilled with recent developments. Rifusion kind of came out of nowhere and seems like something of a cheap way for Yagi to recycle designs and have somebody to keep Priscilla occupied while the Ghosts and Awakened Beings fight Priscilla. Can't say it interests me much. The Destroyer did that mindless hatred thing much better, and this thing has none of Riful's personality, which is what made her interesting to begin with.


----------



## Muk (Apr 3, 2013)

because it isn't riful to begin with. it's her child else it would have both dauf's and riful's ability.

besides yagi hinted at it very early in the manga back when riful was introduced that riful and dauf had a thing going on.

that an actual child came out of it isn't a surprise to me.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 3, 2013)

Muk said:


> because it isn't riful to begin with. it's her child else it would have both dauf's and riful's ability.
> 
> besides yagi hinted at it very early in the manga back when riful was introduced that riful and dauf had a thing going on.
> 
> that an actual child came out of it isn't a surprise to me.



this.....

Also Octavia's form is right up there with Isley and riful. 

Also you can ship her with apostle from berserk


----------



## DejaEntendu (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm getting kinda jaded with the awakenings. They don't do much for me anymore. I'd like to see some more real plot progression, although I guess there may not be much progression left anymore. With a chapter a month, it's difficult to get on board with just a little bit of action per chapter.


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a thought on that. regarding priscilla  Dae said that it is primarilly the enormous hate for yoma that fuels her endless power. Possibly having a *close person* implanted rather than biological family is the key to the half awakenings. In a way there, the enormous hate for yoma might mingle with love for the person lost that in some weird way is still with them resulting in a different kind of power leading to half-awakends. If that were so Clare would be just like the other ghosts in that Teresa was her *family* - no biological relation but psychologically the same thing ...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> I have a thought on that. regarding priscilla  Dae said that it is primarilly the enormous hate for yoma that fuels her endless power. Possibly having a *close person* implanted rather than biological family is the key to the half awakenings. In a way there, the enormous hate for yoma might mingle with love for the person lost that in some weird way is still with them resulting in a different kind of power leading to half-awakends. If that were so Clare would be just like the other ghosts in that Teresa was her *family* - no biological relation but psychologically the same thing ...



But that would only work if the Claymore herself was aware that the yoma was a person she loves, otherwise the emotions of love won't actually be directed towards the yoma in her body and contrast with the hate, and even besides that, would they really hate the yoma in them if they knew it was really someone they love dearly and not actually a monster?

Even if you're right, Rubel *specificaly* states "taking the flesh of blood relatives and implanting it in girls in order to create warriors," and if we look back at awakened beings and the half awakened claymores, Priscilla and Rubel's explanations, everything is pointing at the genetics being the deciding factor.

The whole concept of blood related yoma and claymores being able to half-awaken makes perfect sense as an explanation, because if their genetics are similar, it stands to reason that their bodies "get along" easier than those of other warriors.
Kind of like how some organs from identical twins can be interchangeable, and kind of like how blood types work, with the same bloodtypes being replaceable into any body, and other types being rejected entirely.

It *does* make a lot of sense, to the point where I have to wonder in hindsight why I've never seen anyone speculate or theorise it. (If Claymore had a fanbase as large as Naruto, I'm *certain* someone would have.)

The "hate gives power" also works into this, since hatred is a very intense emotion that generates strong reactions in the body, possible explaining the process that generates the yoki when they become warriors, (With some artistic liscence, of course)

Basically, for what I can conclude:
The amount of hatred for the yoma inside you is what determines your yoki, and the genetics of the yoma implanted will affect you as a warrior.

*So how the hell did Clare get the flesh of a blood relative turned yoma into her body?*


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

dunno. sounds legit what u say. so clare special like prissy? or, teresa had a relative implanted and clare is kind sharing in that`?

if we try follow this logic we should prly ask ourselves why teresa was so hax before getting to the part of clare ...

her hate as great as prissy's? I dunno ...


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2013)

i'd say they were aware of it in a subconscious way, just like priscilla is/was

clair is the only one that is know consciously that teresa's flesh is in her

this whole love/hate relation is only now getting revealed xD

also would explain why clair ended up being a #47
teresa and clair ain't compatible like the other half awakened. they aren't related by blood and thus her drop down to lowest rank


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 5, 2013)

haegar said:


> dunno. sounds legit what u say. so clare special like prissy? or, teresa had a relative implanted and clare is kind sharing in that`?
> 
> if we try follow this logic we should prly ask ourselves why teresa was so hax before getting to the part of clare ...
> 
> her hate as great as prissy's? I dunno ...



That makes so much sense I just slapped myself for missing it. 

Priscilla is so strong because she hates her yoma and herself more than any other claymore.
Teresa said that she and clare share the same backstory, being betrayed and abandoned by the ones they care about, and their families lost to Yoma.

So, based on what we know of how Yoma generaly hunt: *someone in Teresa's family was probably a yoma who slaughtered the rest of her family, her village threw her out and the organization at some point implanted the flesh of that Yoma into Teresa, and that flesh later passed on to Clare. This explains why Teresa was stronger than/as strong as Priscilla, since she displayed knowledge of how the organization works long before anyone else and thus could have know that the yoma in her was also someone she cared about, a scenario similar to Priscilla's.*

Fridge. _Brilliance._
*Calling this shit right now.*


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 5, 2013)

so if teresa is the one implanted with the relative yoma who is capable of potentially "half-awakening", then clare would be the product of someone who can "half-awaken", making her the next phase project....making her unique in a way, one of a kind like priscilla.....which could explain her capacity to assimilate other claymore's abilities......teresa's ability, being a sensor, the quicksword, rafaela's ability, etc.....


----------



## haegar (Apr 5, 2013)

while this all sounds nice there is one big hole in this theory and that is that Rubel and Dae just confirmed that the research into implanted relatives was done only for a short time and then abandoned due to lack of results. If Teresa were the same, how could Dae have abandoned the project since she was promising in many a way. What it seems like is that these experiments were done only recently in Miria's to Clare's generation. 

Then again, sibling research took place as early as Rafaella/Luciella, if in a different way. If memory serves right Teresa stated to Rafaella that she had no sister, so we can rule out they implanted her with her sister turned yoma ...

ah I dunno, we need more info on that from those two old farts talking ...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 5, 2013)

It's possible The Org didn't know Teresa was related to her yoma though. Since most of the girls who become claymores are the result of a family member turning into a yoma and killing everyone else, the fab 4 is probably not the *first* claymores whose yoma are related to them, just the first ones made knowingly and intentionaly by The Org.
As far as we know, the only real difference between the ones related to their yoma and other warriors is that *it's possible* to half-awaken. Just being like them doesn't mean you'll ever discover it, nor utilise the ability. Jean was half awakened and she died like anyone else, so it's not hard to image everyone else made on accident just dying in battle like every other warrior has done.

The difference between those other "accidental" hybrids and Teresa is that it's feasible for Teresa to have known about her situation during the bonding process (though not the *effects* of being Half Awakened), which would mean her bonding process would be basically the same as what Dae described Priscilla's as.

If it turns out I'm right, I *will* rub it in everyone's faces. *Everyone's.*
If I'm wrong, I will deny I ever wrote this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice chapter, the awakened males look pretty good. And Claire pulled a Goku there (remember the hole in Piccolo? ).


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2013)

yeah dae and rubel confirm that these experiments were purposely made in claire's/miria's generation

accidental combination like with priscilla did happen from time to time, but were a minority and a rarity

teresa may have been an odd case though. she remembers being sold off to the organization by her relatives, not sure if it was family or extended relatives, but she was sold off [ch 13. p1] by her most trusted people.

@madmanrobz
i doubt teresa received a yoma from her family. ch13p1 suggests her family was still alive and didn't had the funds to raise her, so they sold her off. a random yoma probably was put into her afterwards.

and the most common story is, a yoma wipes out a village with a survivor and the survivor is made a claymore if she's female.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 5, 2013)

So Europa was even stronger than Octavia (the only number 2 out of the bunch). Interesting turn of events.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2013)

A simpler answer is

Using the flesh of a claymore = using a yoma related to the claymore


----------



## Neelix (Apr 5, 2013)

Wtf happened?Last chapter we saw Clare rushing to Priscilla angry and stuff and the next chapter shows her back to the group.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 5, 2013)

To be honest........

I really want the ending to claymore be that "everyone dies" a la halo reach. 

I want the bad guy/gal win. there has been not one story I've read were the antagonist wins.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2013)

you need to read more stories. Cause there are a lot of villains who win who're more interesting than miss bottomless pit of rage there.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Now this is an idea I'm not entirely opposed to, although people need to understand that activity is what's most important. You'd have more luck trying to get a Claymore section than you would anything else.



You know what to do.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 7, 2013)

well prissy needs a kick to the vag...... _or needs to be laid so she can mellow out_. 

Also Octavia is my lover.


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 7, 2013)

after europa and octavia, who is the third awakened female that's left? I've lost track of who is who, lol. 

wonder when raki is coming in...


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 7, 2013)

I lost track of who was who years ago, I'm just mindlessly  reading claymore now, for the good times.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 7, 2013)

Raikiri said:


> after europa and octavia, who is the third awakened female that's left? I've lost track of who is who, lol.
> 
> wonder when raki is coming in...



hmmm I believe that was the long dark haired awakend the second one they meet after octavia.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 10, 2013)

the chick in the top panel.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2013)

How did glasses man & organization members hide their youki from sensors like Galatea?

Considering they probably haven't aged in the last 100 - 200 years, you'd think someone would catch on.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2013)

Black hat, black glasses man said the first generation of claymores to awake and the events of that period would mirror current events.

It implies he lived a supernaturally long life and was a 1st gen claymore?


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2013)

Link removed

no he didn't. like i said bad translation


----------



## Oceania (Apr 12, 2013)

did they ever properly name the riful/dauf child? we know its a girl now atleast


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2013)

daufoodles?

diffl?

rauff?

dunno...


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2013)

dauf noodle


----------



## Oceania (Apr 12, 2013)

Muk said:


> dauf noodle



haha.... 

so Im confused on Dae's explanation on the power of Prissy and Rauf.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> haha....
> 
> so Im confused on Dae's explanation on the power of Prissy and Rauf.



They're pretty much on equal grounds but Priscilla's energy is limitless while Rauf isn't. He's implying that Rauf is bound to lose sooner or later.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're pretty much on equal grounds but Priscilla's energy is limitless while Rauf isn't. He's implying that Rauf is bound to lose sooner or later.



but if Prissy is like a volcano constantly spewing lava and Rauf keeps going if there is more land to support it. Wouldn't Rauf be just as limitless? I mean there is lots of land around them to sustain her. 



Also for those who are interested. Europa's awakened form closely resembles A Brittle Sea star.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 12, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> but if Prissy is like a volcano constantly spewing lava and Rauf keeps going if there is more land to support it. Wouldn't Rauf be just as limitless?* I mean there is lots of land around them to sustain her. *


That was a metaphor. Eventually, Rauf will "run of out land" (power).


----------



## Oceania (Apr 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> That was a metaphor. Eventually, Rauf will "run of out land" (power).



wow I never cease to amaze how dumb I can be sometimes. 

so Europa is a #2 along with octavia? I wonder how far apart each of their generations are?


----------



## Oceania (Apr 13, 2013)

Did some rereading all the way back to where Miria was fighting Hysteria. I never realized how close to awakening Miria really was. you can really tell by how distorted and cracked her face was.


----------



## rajin (Apr 27, 2013)

*CLAYMORE 138 RAW*
*Ch.73 *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2013)

Very interesting chapter. Loks like some huge info dump at the start and the action in the fights took at least some interesting turns to say the least.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2013)

any translations out yet?


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

sheesh, waiting for that darn overloaded raw site to load pages .... common !!!!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 28, 2013)

Cheesy ending, but I love me some non-Ghosts.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

dat last panel ... interesting turn of events


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2013)

Any other links to the raw? That site is terrible.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

addblock speeds it up a bit it's them flash adds causing the slow load ...

try this Completed translation interview.

also a bit crappy site though


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2013)

GALATEA AND MIATA! 


Europa is such a fucking troll


----------



## kratos184 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2013)

manga panda's translation was so bad this week


----------



## Tangible (Apr 28, 2013)

The fuck is even going on anymore?


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

well that's why I posted a readable summary - if u CAN read it that is


----------



## Space (Apr 29, 2013)

Damn I thought I was the only one not understanding wtf was going on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2013)

Tangible said:


> The fuck is even going on anymore?



Riful's baby was going to die but then she started to suck the monster that Priscilla threw up so now she's like, super strong bro.

And then Cassandra is going to town. Because why not.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

^pretty much but it's europa going to town


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2013)

Who, the crazy awakened Sawmill?

What a mess.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah, she hungry and don't give a darn bout ghosts no more


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2013)

you sure it's europa that's going to town and not cassandra?


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

unless I misread galatea's summary, yeah, she off to feed on them entrails ... dunno what cassy is about to do


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah i'll wait for a cleaner translation before i reread the chapter


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2013)

Who the hell did that Translation?


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

What in the actual clusterfuck mess was that chapter?

And back in July? 

Fuck you Yagi

Whoever translated it must have taken the laziest approach and googled kanji to English translator's.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

the end of chapter back in month x message is always one month ahead. this chapter was the june chap so to speak

and I don't wanna know who did the translation, I wait for gernot, before that only thing I read is godEyeGalatea's quick trans or summary ...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 29, 2013)

...Possibly the worst translation I've ever seen, with preciously few rivals.
Ignoring that though, overall a decent chapter in my opinion.
I feel the action-shots are getting very repetative though, pretty sure we've  seen Dauful make that fighting pose about a dozen times now, not to mention the billionth time we've seen Priscilla get shredded in that exact same position and manner.
Not that it's all that big of a problem in the bigger picture though.

3 things caught my attention.

*Spoiler*: __ 





...I know it's perspective but still, that horse head is the size of Rubel's entire *torso...*





*Spoiler*: __ 




Cynthia's been reading too many memes.





And lastly, the most beautiful Claymore makes her stunning reappearance.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

on the third spoiler I can only say the glasses don't help one jot 

edit:
unless ....


take this:


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice try, but the joke's still on you since I happen to genuinly find her rather attractive.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2013)

well, let's just say that I'd personally chose her predecessor from Teresa's gen when it comes to the three strength based claymores 

if anything it is her outright thickheadedness that renders her unatractive to me - I admit her quality in that is honesty but it just borders on plain stupidity way too much how mindlessly she charges into any situation


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd actually have to contradict you there.
Her only real misstake was picking a fight with Riful, an act that she not only shares with both Audrey *and* Clare, but neither of them genuinly had any idea what they were really messing with at the time.
In fact, since Clare knew Riful better than both of them, her behaviour is actually thicker since she should be well aware she was chanceless.

I'd say she hasn't ever done anything all that thick-headed really, she just keeps getting into fights with people beyond her without knowing it. 

Quite honestly, if I get to be completely serious for a moment and try to pick a claymore who I'd genuinly not mind dating, she's fairly high up there. 

...How the heck did we go from a joke to discussing Rachel's character anyway? ...Not that I mind, but still.


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

dunno. in any case Riful is far from the only one she mindlessly rushed, she did so with Miria despite dozens of precisley disabled warriors lying around, she did so with Roxanne despite her gentle sword friends warning, hell I dunno if we have ever seen her fight ANYTHING she didn't rush , but as I said that's her redeeming quality too cause it has a simple pure honesty to it and some degree of extreme bravery too. She ain't so dense to not know Miria was in a league of her own yet she focused on rage rather than her fear and rushed in to be put down like all the others.

Well, with Riful she was plain stupid believing an Abyssal could be as weak as Riful first feigned to be, but than so was her counterpart in crime, too 

As for Roxanne (er Cassy I mean ), yeah granted she couldn't possibly know that technique was coming, but again, there's that kind of opponent you just don't rush blindly, EVER - precisely because you expect something beyond your expectations and that seems a train of thought she either refuses to follow or is incapable of...

btw Clare knew fully well what she was getting into with Riful on the second go and didn't suffer from any delusions of beating her - just an accurate assessment that she would be able to escape alive, if barely.

anyways, she's not a bad character but I personally find Noelle (was it Noelle? the strong one from Teresa's gen) more attractive and actually Undine's character was a bit more developed with her weak side being shown behind all the bravado, too....


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, again I have to contradict you there.
They didn't "mindlessly rush" Riful, they had a very real plan thought out on what to do. It failed because 1) Riful was way beyond what she was letting on and 2) They had no back-up plan.
Also, if you know litterally nothing but the name of your opponent and said opponent is seemingly getting genuinly pushed back and getting desperate, you kind of have a legit reason to think you're winning.
Honestly, why would an Abyssal bother with pretending to lose against you? We as readers know drama and secret tests of character are Riful's thing, but only Galatea and Clare knew that In-Universe.

I wouldn't say the fight with Miria counts either, since she *was* the number 5 whereas basically everyone else who got cut down up until then was more or less fodder relatively below her in strength. To be fair, you have to keep in mind Miria didn't release her yoki, so there was really no way for her to actually pinpoint just how strong she _actually_ was.
Most of Miria's feats in that fight were achieved *after* Rachel got cut down, so she didn't have much to go on.

Cassandra's case is similar. Again, she had basically no idea who she was dealing with, and seeing as Cassandra was litterally portrayed as the least threatening enemy at the time, it's understandable she wouldn't be expecting the most deadly technique ever. Keep in mind that *everyone else* also fell for it.

About Clare, I was sort of refering to her _first_ encounter with Riful, when she met Galatea and Jean. She knew very well what she was dealing with, yet she blindingly rushed Riful herself after a very simple provocation. She *would* be dead (or awakened) had Galatea not been there, and that's a fact.

While on the topic of thick-headed characters who get way too close to Abyssals, remember Helen and Deneve's *brilliant* idea an arc or two ago? Pretty sure that makes them the worst offenders so far. 

Oh right, Undine too. Remember her amazing idea to rush the awakened being *that makes you awaken* completely on her own _and insisting everyone else stay away while she's letting it force her closer and closer to awakening?_ Truly the epitome of tactical thinking. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Undine fan, but her dumbest moment is dumber than Rachel's.

...Noel's the only one of the strength claymores who actually never did anything all that stupid. 
Actually, she's one of the few claymores *as a whole* who hasn't done anything stupid. 

...Godamnit now I miss Noel...


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

well the problem is noel didnt do much anything other than smash some low life and a stone pillar 

u got me on undine's dumbest moment ruling supreme

bringing up clare's first riful encounter aint fair I thought you meant the second 
clare's "what you want bitch? shut up I gonna rush ur ass" attitude is in a class of its own anyways


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2013)

*full trans by GodEyeGalatea on MH*


> Re: Claymore 138 Spoiler Thread
> 
> Ok, after reading a released English scan, I have decided to do a full translation after all. Hopefully, it will clear some confusions before Gernot's version or another clear version come out.
> 
> ...




*Miata: Destroy. Destroy. Destroy.*  this is gonna be good


----------



## Rolands (May 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that Yagi uses tentacle-based attacks far too often? It's like how half of the awakened beings attack.


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Miata: Destroy. Destroy. Destroy.*


----------



## Rolands (May 4, 2013)

Could someone remind me why The Destroyer reacted to Clare's Youkiri, when neither of it's halves had associated with Clare for so much as 2 minutes?


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 4, 2013)

What instance are you refering to? I'm not sure what event you're asking about.
The only time I can recall that Clare ever had any direct encounter with The Destroyer was way back when it absorbed her and Inner!Rafaela reacted to her memory of their encounter and talked to her about it.

Were you perhaps refering to Dauful drawing yoki from it?  Other than the fact that the both of them seem to have the same intensity of hatred for Priscilla and thus a common goal, I think the creation of Dauful might possibly have involved yoki from The Destroyer to begin with, since both "parents" were killed within spitting distance of it.
...Actually, Dauf *did* flat-out absorb The Destroyer's infection, proving the infection to be capable of enfusing awakened beings... and Dauful *did* seem to grow out of her dead "mother's" bisected lower body...


----------



## Rolands (May 4, 2013)

After Renee interacted with it, it was stated that Clare's presence was what woke it up all the way. Back when it was still just a pair of bodies.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that was because half of The Destroyer knows both Clare *and* Teresa, both of whom are present in Clare's body. She reacted to her memory of having met Clare, and the flesh of Teresa. (Someone whom she met and had an interest in long ago.)


----------



## Oceania (May 12, 2013)

So now Rabona is gonna be a bloodbath. Miata will really love that. 

Also Rauf is gonna suck on Prissy's horn and take all her power.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 13, 2013)

^
You just implanted very graphic images in my head.
I thank you and approve of this.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 13, 2013)

This is probably nothing more than a lame fanfic I came up with, but what if Claymore is actually the prequel to:



The "new world" where a current war is occuring is actually


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 100 year war between Midland and Chuder. And the monsters that are beings described are apostles. And the awakened beings are enhanced and altered versions of the apostles. Also the timeline would fit in just perfectly. Both Berserk and Claymore are set in the middle ages, but I'm more than sure that Claymore takes place before Berserk. Due to the fact Berserk has canons and other gunpowder weaponry. Where as Claymore has none.





Also


*Spoiler*: __ 
















So whaddya think?


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 13, 2013)

Claymore is far superior to Berserk in every way. 
 Please don't compare the two, or I'm afraid I'll have to do mean things to you.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 13, 2013)

no no my friend, not sure if you are joking or not, but Berserk is a masterpiece in many many ways and can not be compared to Claymore. I am a huge Claymore fan btw.


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2013)

I always thought Rubel is a fat octopus is all I can say about this merger of things that should not be merged


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 16, 2013)

Lol, Berserk is generic at best. It's alright, but still nothing special. It's extremely graphic and depressing, and the artstyle is unique, but other than that, there's nothing amazing about it to speak of.
I *don't* dislike it, though It's overrated as hell, and not even _comparable_ to Claymore in terms of being inovative and enjoyable.
Basically, if you look at the drawn artwork in history books about the medieval times and religion, you have Berserk.
But hey, if looking at pointless gore and needlessly depressing story-arcs that all end terribly for everyone you care about is your thing, knock yourself out.

I'll be right here looking at smexy yuri fanwork, fangasming over characters and just all around having an awesome time with beautiful and not-horrible-people claymores. 
...
...Maybe I should get a life...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 16, 2013)

Berserk has prose worthy of being called literature. Claymore doesn't.

Art is difficult to compare. Miura is undoubtedly the better artist technically speaking, but he also has more time than Yagi does.

In short, it's a matter of preference, but the odds are tilted _heavily_ in Berserk's favour.

Anyway, I don't like to compare them both in the first place. They have broad superficial similarities. That's it.


----------



## Narutossss (May 17, 2013)

berserk is still good, claymore is............


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> berserk is still good, claymore is............



TBF ones actually sticking to monthly guide line.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 17, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Berserk has prose worthy of being called literature. Claymore doesn't.
> 
> Art is difficult to compare. Miura is undoubtedly the better artist technically speaking, but he also has more time than Yagi does.
> 
> ...



Berserk is at best a standard dark fantasy story. Fans are just awed by the rape and gore and somehow they think that makes Berserk the best manga ever. Its honestly overrated. 

The Golden Age story arc was definitely the strongest Berserk arc and was better than anything Claymore has had so far. Since then though nothing Berserk has done has matched that story arc. And right now, Berserk's story has been kind of  stuck in a rut. You know how  early in the time skip Naruto was initially running around chasing Sasuke while Sasuke is just doing his own thing, overpowering everyone including Naruto, and generally not giving a fuck about what Naruto is doing? Guts is pretty much in the same situation as Naruto then. Just get to the goddamn Elf Island so that Gut's plot can advance already! 

To be honest, Claymore seems to be having a bit of trouble finding a direction for the story after the time skip. I mean Priscilla is still ridiculously more powered than Claire, and I don't see the point in all these awakened ones popping out of nowhere.


----------



## Mizura (May 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if Claymore is having trouble finding new direction, I think it's just dragging its feet. Since I'm pretty convinced that the cast is destined to move off this island, the big test will be how the story is handled once they get to the new world.

That said, man, it's REALLY dragging its feet. :| wtf?


----------



## hcheng02 (May 17, 2013)

Mizura said:


> I'm not sure if Claymore is having trouble finding new direction, I think it's just dragging its feet. Since I'm pretty convinced that the cast is destined to move off this island, the big test will be how the story is handled once they get to the new world.
> 
> That said, man, it's REALLY dragging its feet. :| wtf?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that the Claymore's have to fight the dragonkin and leave the island, but there has been no advancement of the Priscilla VS Claire thing at all. Even their relative power levels are the goddamn same! And we've learned nothing about the rest of the world or these dragons at all!


----------



## Rolands (May 17, 2013)

138 chapters is already quite long for a monthly, and with Priscilla's death things are basically wrapped up. Sure they could go to the Dragonkin, but at this point they have no reason to. In fact, since the Dragonkin was fighting AGAINST the organization's side, they have good reason not to. They've achieved peace, now they'll probably just try to improve their country. Likewise, the Dragon Kin have no reason to attack the Claymores. We don't really need to learn about the outside world.

Anyway, I think Berserk is great. Saying it's just "ok" is an opinion I can hardly comprehend. It does so much right, and is so beautiful and so well constructed. Quality is subjective to an extent, but if one thinks Berserk isn't particularly good I would think that they have very few things that they enjoy. And in a world with such variety and potential, that's sad.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 17, 2013)

Rolands said:


> 138 chapters is already quite long for a monthly, and with Priscilla's death things are basically wrapped up. Sure they could go to the Dragonkin, but at this point they have no reason to. In fact, since the Dragonkin was fighting AGAINST the organization's side, they have good reason not to. They've achieved peace, now they'll probably just try to improve their country. Likewise, the Dragon Kin have no reason to attack the Claymores. We don't really need to learn about the outside world.
> 
> Anyway, I think Berserk is great. Saying it's just "ok" is an opinion I can hardly comprehend. It does so much right, and is so beautiful and so well constructed. Quality is subjective to an extent, but if one thinks Berserk isn't particularly good I would think that they have very few things that they enjoy. And in a world with such variety and potential, that's sad.



The Claymores can try to change the system, or the Dragonkin themselves can come and invade. There are ways to continue the story, but I will admit that with Organization  gone and Priscilla dead it would be hard to come up with better motivation for Claire.

Berserk is a good manga, but people overrate it a lot. There are other mangas out there with better plots and such like Vagabond or Monster. It also doesn't help that the author is slow as fuck and the plot hasn't been going anywhere for ages.


----------



## Narutossss (May 18, 2013)

lol at the poster that thinks they are going leave the island I still remember when I use to think like that as well


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 18, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> Berserk is at best a standard dark fantasy story. Fans are just awed by the rape and gore and somehow they think that makes Berserk the best manga ever.



Way to generalise. Not every Berserk fan is a 15-year old who thinks it's dark and edgy to read seinen.



hcheng02 said:


> Its honestly overrated.



I agree, but it still punches on a totally different weight to Claymore.



hcheng02 said:


> To be honest, Claymore seems to be having a bit of trouble finding a direction for the story after the time skip. I mean Priscilla is still ridiculously more powered than Claire, and I don't see the point in all these awakened ones popping out of nowhere.



Do you expect a compelling story from Claymore?


----------



## Jagger (May 18, 2013)

This is going to turn into the typical Naruto vs OP discussion that will only lead to bash.


----------



## Rolands (May 18, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Way to generalise. Not every Berserk fan is a 15-year old who thinks it's dark and edgy to read seinen.


Indeed.

I actually prefer the anime to the manga, since the manga is too graphic for my tastes, often needlessly.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 18, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Way to generalise. Not every Berserk fan is a 15-year old who thinks it's dark and edgy to read seinen.



Honestly Berserk's story wouldn't be that far off from a shonen manga if you take away the excessive rape and gore.



> I agree, but it still punches on a totally different weight to Claymore.



That was true for the Golden Age story arc. Maybe for the Resurrection arc. Since then though, Berserk's been about even with pre-time skip Claymore. Overall though I agree that Berserk is the better manga.



> Do you expect a compelling story from Claymore?



It DID have a compelling story pre-time skip. It started getting a little wonky after a starved Ishley fodderized 2 of the Claymore Ghost 7 and then promptly got eaten. After that things got a little uneven.



Rolands said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I actually prefer the anime to the manga, since the manga is too graphic for my tastes, often needlessly.



The old anime only goes up to the Golden Age arc. So do the new movies I think. Its smart that they decide to animate the strongest story, but if you are going to judge a series you should judge it as a whole.


----------



## Rolands (May 18, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> Honestly Berserk's story wouldn't be that far off from a shonen manga if you take away the excessive rape and gore.


 Berserk? Aimed at 10-15 year olds?



> The old anime only goes up to the Golden Age arc. So do the new movies I think. Its smart that they decide to animate the strongest story, but if you are going to judge a series you should judge it as a whole.


I didn't say I hadn't read the rest of the manga. I just said that I largely prefer the anime's Golden Age arc to the manga's.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 18, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> Honestly Berserk's story wouldn't be that far off from a shonen manga if you take away the excessive rape and gore.



Some of my favourite seinen have simplistic plots. However, they also have well made characters and tackle themes generously.

Does this mean they're bad?



hcheng02 said:


> That was true for the Golden Age story arc. Maybe for the Resurrection arc. Since then though, Berserk's been about even with pre-time skip Claymore. Overall though I agree that Berserk is the better manga.



I hate the fascination some fans, like yourself, have with breaking everything up into arcs to individually judge. To me, a story is a story. If you think the Millennium Falcon arc is on par with any part of Claymore you're having a laugh afaic.



hcheng02 said:


> It DID have a compelling story pre-time skip. It started getting a little wonky after a starved Ishley fodderized 2 of the Claymore Ghost 7 and then promptly got eaten. After that things got a little uneven.



Claymore's story has always been a means of giving us more action. It's a battle manga through and through.

I utterly hated Priscilla curbstomping Alicia. But I loved that segment of the story.


----------



## Spirit King (May 18, 2013)

TBF the difference between shounen and seinen is very thin. you can get shounen manga's with rape, child molestation bare breasts etc. 

Explicit rape is the only thing I can I've seen in a seinen but not in a shown, and by the I mean shown on panel, everything else I've seen in shounens.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

wow a little early?


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

indeed. lemme check that out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 MIATA 
           SO MUCH GALATEA AND DIETRICH PANELS 
            BUT BUT BUT MIATAAAAA


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

dat fight looks awesome, i still wanna know what they say though xD


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

gonna check mangahelpers for galatea's summary in a sec...hope it's alrdy up

updating this post with what's to be learned as I click through the MH thread


*Spoiler*: _info1 by GodEyeGalatea @MH_ 



Chapter 139 - The Destruction of the Holy City

Charice and Miatia are attempting to soul link and Miata is not fully awakening, only awakening her body, but not her mind, Charice is helping her to remain in control due to the strong bonding that they shared, and with Galatea backing them up by keeping their yoki in check. The combination with the three of them are somewhat attempting to do what Alicia and Beth did (Soul-Link awakening).





*Spoiler*: _info2 by Utsune @MH]_ 



No.11 "Red-wall" Violet / Violet of the Red-wall/cliff
No.12 Abigail of the Dust/Sand
No.13 Letizia the Decapitator
No.14 Lina
No.15 Nike
No.16 Tesla
No.18 Clarissa
No.19 Dominic
No.22 Noma
No.24 Minerva

Names subject to change! 





*Spoiler*: _info3 by Utsune @MH_ 



Galatea is lecturing them a bit on soul-linking, bringing up Alicia and Beth as example. Coloured-hair and Miata want to do their part to protect the city, and so Galatea goes ahead and touch them. Meanwhile, Miria is like "Wtf new Abyssal-level youki in the city? Galatea you poo you wouldn't have had Miata..........." 

Something like that lol.





*Spoiler*: _info4 by Utsune @MH_ 



Also about the scene on youki sync/ soul-linking (can't remember which one's which) between Clarice and Miata, apparently Galatea says they can skip out on the fine-tuning and prioritise in opening up Miata's heart by relying on trust. Galatea herself will help with the fine-tuning.




no full summarizing translation up as of yet


*Spoiler*: _comment_ 



Miria designating Miata half-awakend abyssal level youki. that badass mofo loli  looks like a very decent chapter


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

Someone throw me a life jacket.

I'm drowning in my own ejaculate.


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

Chapter gets a 8/10. 

Great action, but Galatea and Miata didn't get to fight.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

*throws blunt a box of clenex*



here's the MH thread in case somebody else plans on lurking for more translation tidbits
Link removed


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

nah i'll wait till scan is out 

i really wish they would show galatea fighting 

it's been ages since she actually did some physical fighting 

she needs to do some nun-skirt ripping


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

well, the current development indicates she will be otherwise occupied. the chap after this sure should have some interesting fights though assuming they finish that little stunt of theirs and join the fray ...

I agree on the nun-skirt ripping though. If ever a nun skirt should be ripped thoroughly it is Galatea's 



*EDIT*
*Spoiler*: _another short summary by aphetto @MH_ 



At the beginning Galatea guesses Europa was ranked somewhere between 3-5 but recognizes her latent power as Abyssal-like.
Later when she turns to Clarice and Miata (the scary panel), Clarice says: "We are ready any time."
Then blabla, you have to reach to Miata's heart, blabla, leave fine-tuning to me, blablabla, us two will have to do what Beth did alone.
Miria senses a new Abyssal-level youki in the Holy City and thinks Galatea a dickhead.
Scarface says Priscilla is an easy target because of her fighting style and that is her weak point.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

Update: full translation by GodEyeGalatea @MH

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				God Eye Galatea said:
			
		

> Thanks Gene and TSS for the Chinese scan!
> 
> 
> Here is my translation! Enjoy!
> ...


 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wanna see Gala and Dee get drunk&dirty


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

I wanna see Galatea fight


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

that, too - she busy for now though doing her mind thing :/


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

She doesn't have her sword on her >:


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2013)

maybe it's under the nun dress? or during the fight her bed gets wrecked again like last time?


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2013)

omg gala and dee 

did gala dump miria


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 1, 2013)

can't believe how much panel time the fodders got this chapter.....still, it was an interesting last few developments in the end (miata).


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 4, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> The Claymores can try to change the system, or the Dragonkin themselves can come and invade. There are ways to continue the story, but I will admit that with Organization  gone and *Priscilla dead* it would be hard to come up with better motivation for Claire.
> 
> Berserk is a good manga, but people overrate it a lot. There are other mangas out there with better plots and such like Vagabond or Monster. It also doesn't help that the author is slow as fuck and the plot hasn't been going anywhere for ages.



What!? Priscilla isn't dead and there is no way to say for sure that she will die in the end, even in the anime she didn't die.

Clare got a horrible character development there is only Raki and Priss in her goals there is no ambitions or dreams and the same goes for Miria with her Helen and the Org.

The characters have no goals for us to care they are just fighting a bunch of random monsters just to defend a empty city in the first part they were fighting to survive but this is just not enough at this point.

Yagi has to make us care about the characters and see there goals accomplished if they got none if became just a bunch of empty panels with people hitting each other like Priss and Riful 2.0 two imortals where the atacks have no consequence.

(Remember Ophelia vs Clare how she lost her limbs its not the same if Clare can just grow them back)

Sorry for the long post but this is the reason Claymore is so bad these days because of the lack of a decent goal for our heroins. (how about the dragons apear and enslave the people and the org Claymores and Miria must start a rebelion to fight back but no isntead they got to defend a empty city from one random monster using 50 Claymores and Galatea The Godeye... wow think they can win?)


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting event. But this fights have been going on for awhile now. Well it seems like it to me.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 4, 2013)

Great to see Miata awakening. I really wanted a Ghost or Ghost-affiliate to do that.

The Priscilla-Ridoll battle needs to hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



NUOH MY GOD.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 4, 2013)

What rank was Miata again?? 

Is there a reason why everything and everyone is an abbysal now? I've completely forgot and just assumed they are for the sake of it.


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2013)

she was ranke #4 of her generation despite her childlike mind and was estimated to have the potential of a #1 youki wise by the ORG - the #4 rank took into  consideration she was incapable of acting independently at the time and needed a guide, which is why they paired her with clarice ...

there have always been speculations that miata had the potential to reach miria level eventually if fully matured or turn into something rather powerfull if awakened, so this is not entirely uncalled for. even back in ch.77-79 the rabona fight with agatha, galatea estimated miata's power higher than her own (though making it clear she far surpassed her in fighting skill by means of simple experience and mindful acting) and was positive her and miata together would be enough to overpower agatha, a particularly powerful #2 awakened...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder what Miata's full awakened form will look like? Some kind of many-winged seraph?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> I wonder what Miata's full awakened form will look like? Some kind of many-winged seraph?



A fucked up monstrosity version of that, it seems much more organic and less sleek and armored than your average awakened being which I like.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 4, 2013)

haegar said:


> she was ranke #4 of her generation despite her childlike mind and was estimated to have the potential of a #1 youki wise by the ORG - the #4 rank took into  consideration she was incapable of acting independently at the time and needed a guide, which is why they paired her with clarice ...
> 
> there have always been speculations that miata had the potential to reach miria level eventually if fully matured or turn into something rather powerfull if awakened, so this is not entirely uncalled for. even back in ch.77-79 the rabona fight with agatha, galatea estimated miata's power higher than her own (though making it clear she far surpassed her in fighting skill by means of simple experience and mindful acting) and was positive her and miata together would be enough to overpower agatha, a particularly powerful #2 awakened...



Ah I see, thanks for clearing it up for me. Appreciated.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *A fucked up monstrosity version of that*, it seems much more organic and less sleek and armored than your average awakening than your average awakening which I like.



This _is_ Yagi we're talking about.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

When I saw the wings, I immediately thought of this Awakened Teresa fanart:



A slimmed down version of this would be fucking awesome. I have high expectations for her awakened form.


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if her special ability turns into something interesting in awakend form, she had some kind of sixth sense that allowed her uncanny perception and tracking, kinda smelling her enemy out or whatnot ... I also am curious if she would be rather offensive or defensive claymore and thus awakend, I can't remember if that was mentioned about her...


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Is there a reason why everything and everyone is an abbysal now? I've completely forgot and just assumed they are for the sake of it.


It's the end of the series. Power levels always rise drastically at the end of a story. 

An in-story explanation would probably be that this is the culmination of all the most important events that have taken place in the history of the Island - the Abyssal War, the Org has been destroyed, the most powerful Awakened ever has realized her power, major players (the Ghosts) are no longer in hiding, the Org's science has advanced tremendously. This is the point at which the course of the future of the Island is determined, so it makes sense that the strongest of the strong are coming out of the woodwork to influence it to their ends.




haegar said:


> I wonder if her special ability turns into something interesting in awakend form, she had some kind of sixth sense that allowed her uncanny perception and tracking, kinda smelling her enemy out or whatnot ... I also am curious if she would be rather offensive or defensive claymore and thus awakend, I can't remember if that was mentioned about her...


I'd imagine she'd be like a combination of Awakened Priscilla and human Teresa because of her abilities (which sounds like rather tremendous hype on my part, but I really don't think she will be on their level - just that her fighting style will be similar). Her sixth sense - which I think will function similarly to PYS - is just a culmination of extremely heightened physical attributes. In Awakening, those attributes will skyrocket even further, meaning her physical fighting capabilities will increase tremendously much like Priscilla (a fighter who relies much more on heightened physical abilities than on any specific ability).


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

haegar said:


> she was ranke #4 of her generation despite her childlike mind and was estimated to have the potential of a #1 youki wise by the ORG - the #4 rank took into  consideration she was incapable of acting independently at the time and needed a guide, which is why they paired her with clarice ...
> 
> *there have always been speculations that miata had the potential to reach miria level eventually *if fully matured or turn into something rather powerfull if awakened, so this is not entirely uncalled for. even back in ch.77-79 the rabona fight with agatha, galatea estimated miata's power higher than her own (though making it clear she far surpassed her in fighting skill by means of simple experience and mindful acting) and was positive her and miata together would be enough to overpower agatha, a particularly powerful #2 awakened...


I'm quite positive it's well within Miata's capabilities to surpass Miria in fighting power rather easily, as long as she gains control of her mind and her impulses.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at the power-levels of FMA when it ended. Sky-high, but a good ol' punch still finished it.

The awakened Teresa fanart has potential. Waaay too much going on though.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)

It is rather busy. If they took away the animal heads and slimmed down the body and legs, it'd be much better imo.


Unless the animals could separate from her main body and act as their own distinct entities under her control...


That'd be awesome


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Yagi has to make us care about the characters and see there goals accomplished if they got none if became just a bunch of empty panels with people hitting each other like Priss and Riful 2.0 two imortals where the atacks have no consequence.
> 
> (Remember Ophelia vs Clare how she lost her limbs its not the same if Clare can just grow them back)
> 
> Sorry for the long post but this is the reason Claymore is so bad these days because of the lack of a decent goal for our heroins. (how about the dragons apear and enslave the people and the org Claymores and Miria must start a rebelion to fight back but no isntead they got to defend a empty city from one random monster using 50 Claymores and Galatea The Godeye... wow think they can win?)



We have the same sentiments. I am getting bored with the fighting thus chapter felt really empty for me. I does not also help that I forgot whose who which I had to check the wiki every now and then.


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2013)

it's out on readers a while already but if somebody wants a ddl to MIB scan:

Link removed


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 5, 2013)

I want a bigger image of Chronos' awakened form. Judging by the bottom-right panel he's a fucking colossus.

Reminds me of some Alien/Predator fusion.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully.

He's gotta have _something_ going for him. He's got one of the most generic AB forms in the series.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 9, 2013)

This chapter got the Naruto feel of war people talking and having fun during a boss fight can the peace be any worst?

So many pages of nothing...


----------



## haegar (Jun 9, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> I want a bigger image of Chronos' awakened form. Judging by the bottom-right panel he's a fucking colossus.
> 
> Reminds me of some Alien/Predator fusion.



reminds me of male riful. wonder why she picked dauf over him. maybe chronos wasn't into lolis


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 9, 2013)

haegar said:


> reminds me of male riful. wonder why she picked dauf over him. maybe chronos wasn't into lolis



The male generation worshipped their Emperor, Isley in all His bishounen glory. The wicked loli-witch of the West was envious of this popularity so stole Dauf to her side because he was the easiest to convert.

Ofc, no one is a bigger Isley fanboy than Rigaldo.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 10, 2013)

^Raki is the n?1 fanboy btw i find funny how so many people that like Claymore have signs with the warriors of part1 like Ophelia insted of the whole new Claymores of part2 this just shows how poor the characters of part2 really are.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 11, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> ^Raki is the n?1 fanboy btw i find funny how so many people that like Claymore have signs with the warriors of part1 like Ophelia insted of the whole new Claymores of part2 this just shows how poor the characters of part2 really are.



Dietrich following Helen and Deneve around was cute, and Ana, Audrey and Miata are kewl, buuut... I agree, in short.

Ophelia, Gally, Rafaela, the Ghosts. They pulverise post-skip characters insofar as being interesting is concerned.

*Edit:* I'm forgetting the zombie triumvirate. Roxanne, Cassy and Hysteria were superb. So they're about equal.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Roxanne


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

haegar said:


> reminds me of male riful. wonder why she picked dauf over him. maybe chronos wasn't into lolis


Dauf is stronger, or at the very least more durable. Chronos looks like the kind of AB who dodges attacks and heals from any left over damage as opposed to tanking hits.

Riful needed someone who could "handle her without breaking." And Dauf is stupid so he did whatever she wanted without question.

Plus, Riful did actually love Dauf (in her own twisted way). From the flashback extra chapter it's hinted that they started their... relationship while both of them were still Warriors - at which time Chronos had already Awakened IIRC. If they were together during her time as a Warrior, it makes sense they'd be together as ABs too.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Roxanne



Yeah but she got killed like fodder by the most boring character i ever see the dust eater or some crap like that.

I bet anything Roxanne would be a much better choice for Miria and friends to fight but we got boring dust.

Even the other one elegant or something was better


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Roxanne got short changed. Like really badly.

Her original death scene wasn't shown, her "Beautiful Sword Technique" was never displayed, she only fought nameless characters before Cassandra, had one of the worst AB abilities we've ever seen, and then got fodderized.

This chapter did actually lessen the blow from that last one. Cassandra really must be extraordinarily powerful, much more so than Hysteria. Miria and the fodder Ghosts gave Hysteria a really good fight. Cassandra is up against the strongest Ghosts (including a vastly upgraded Clare) and a horde of single digit Awakeneds and is still winning.


----------



## Rolands (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it just me, or were the seven Ghosts suddenly made far weaker, just to make their enemies seem stronger? All throughout the second half, they've been taking on challenges fit for high single digits. They all have their own specialized skills, and even the weakest can take down Claymores around single-digit level. You'd think that the a few of the ghosts are basically Rank 1 in strength. Yet when the former number 1s appear in their unawakened forms, they take out nearly everybody just like that. I can understand them struggling with Abyssal ones, but that display seriously undermined their strength.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Well the Zombie Three were three of the eight strongest number ones in history - they were mentioned in the same light as Teresa (obviously, Teresa is stronger but still). Out of all the Ghosts, only Clare should really be at that level.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 11, 2013)

This random battling is unsatisfying


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Roxanne got short changed. Like really badly.
> 
> Her original death scene wasn't shown, her "Beautiful Sword Technique" was never displayed, she only fought nameless characters before Cassandra, had one of the worst AB abilities we've ever seen, and then got fodderized.
> 
> This chapter did actually lessen the blow from that last one. Cassandra really must be extraordinarily powerful, much more so than Hysteria. Miria and the fodder Ghosts gave Hysteria a really good fight. Cassandra is up against the strongest Ghosts (including a vastly upgraded Clare) and a horde of single digit Awakeneds and is still winning.



The dust girl need a personality transplant from Rox it's so bad she does nothing and yet is winning the most boring fight i ever see.

Why they are fighting her? Oh wait she wants to eat more "SHIT" (worst line ever) right... why can't this manga give us a decent bad guy/girl you know somthing really evil with a goal and kill this mad woman that eats shit!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2013)

That is probably Yagi's biggest problem with his story telling these days tbh. He kills off all the interesting villains like Ophelia, Riful, Roxanne, Isley, etc and leaves the boring ones like Cassandra and Prscilla alive. 

It's rather off-putting.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 12, 2013)

What's with this constant love of Roxanne.

She always has been and always will be a poor man's Ophelia.

Her time was brief

Her crowning moments were merely inferred rather than shown

And she utterly floundered as a threat.

She was just like the other two. Only thing is she had nothing to stand out for herself(fuck she was basically hype by proxy for cassandra).

Well besides really terrible make up


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 12, 2013)

Why the sudden hate for Cassandra? She is one of the best characters in the manga, and I could've sworn I wasn't the only fan here who even wants her to survive simply because she really does deserve better than the shit life she had to live. Really guys, where did all of you go? o_O

Roxanne was literally written to hate. Ophelia is far more likeable because she's *understandably* insane and, in a way, sympathetic. She opted for helping Clare get closer to their shared goal rather than trying to do it herself right before she died, even though she was most definitely stronger at the time.
She's twisted, but so damn hug-able. :amazed

Roxanne is twisted and does horrible horrible things, and not once are we given anything that's meant to make us more understand why she is what she is, or why she does what she does. Knowing Yagi, she probably has a really tragic background and some form of trauma like everyone else, but since he didn't show any of it, we really aren't supposed to like or sympathize with her.
She's written as just doing evil stuff because yes, and to further fuel the hellish life that he gave Cassandra. She just *wants* to be a dick. 
She's the closest thing in the manga to a black/white villain, and while she isn't actually that, it does make her little more than a means for Cassandra to at least get a small amount of success in the end.

As a long-term antagonist, she couldn't actually contribute much. 
As much as people like to deny it, I find Priscilla a good antagonist. She's sympathetic, and is just as much of a victim as the 7 Ghosts really. The only people who keep denying that are the extreme Teresa-fanatics who "can't forgive" her for having the *GUTS* to go insane after being manipulated and traumatized _twice._ 
*It's not like she was a human or anything, surely.*

Now, to another topic:
Anyone else find it odd how the current double-digits are capable of actually surviving and countering an awakened who is at least comparable to Rigardo when the Ghosts' generation single-digits were getting one-shot en-masse within like 4-5 seconds?

Power-levels don't seem to be Yagi's strong side I've found. (Not that it's harming the manga much.)
And now, for the high-point of the chapter.
CLARICE.  
If only Ophelia and Cassandra didn't exist, I'd be so in love with you.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

isn't it more like the dude is ignoring them and just wants to eat guts?
rigaldo actually went out of his way to kill them

and no he isn't anywhere near rigaldo's power. they may say he has the potential, but he isn't abyssal level, else rigaldo wouldn't have submitted to isley 

rox's reason for doing her shenanigans is to gain more power. she copied other people so she could kill them and make their technique her own. of course she failed when it came down to cassandra, cause she failed to understand the power difference between a true #1 and a #2

it is the same deal why teresa just pwned that #2 she surpassed with ease

the ghosts are fighting a full powered #1 and learning their limits xD


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 12, 2013)

The awakened being in the Holy City is female, FYI.

According to Galatea, she's powerful enough to be comparable to an Abyssal and, if she bothered with anything other than hunger, she could outright *become* one. Basically, her only real limitation is her own hunger. If we're talking physical capabilities, she should at the very least be *in the same league* as Rigardo. 

In fact, when Galatea notes how they can't actually beat her despite their numbers, *she outright classifies her as "Abyssal."*

Rigardo himself was _not_ mentioned as comparable to the Abyssals, mind you, a notion that's supported by the fact that half-awakened Clare could kill him. (Argue over how she shouldn't have won all you want, it's canon.)

Even if we _were_ to assume she's weaker than Rigardo (which she *shouldn't* be unless Galatea is bli..._mentally_ blind.) she most definitely can't be all that far below him, and considering how he was literally _poking_ single-digits to death with ease, I just don't see how double-digits (rankings that thus far have never shown a single warrior capable of entirely holding their own against awakened beings while they're officially holding the rank.) could conceivably last more than a minute against the semi-Abyssal awakened being in Rabona.

I *really* need to memorize her name... She was even my favourite AB amongst the newly introduced Awakened Beings...

Oh, and technically, Roxanne did know the difference between a number 1 and 2. Though Cassandra is and always was stronger, she's so far the third strongest number 1 in all of history. Roxanne herself is still above the average number 1, so she's not actually "number 2" in the context of rankings, she's just number 2 between her and Cassandra _if you don't count anyone else._

The number 2 that Teresa beat is commonly accepted as a genuine number 1 who only got demoted because Teresa showed up, technically qualifying her as an Abyssal when Teresa stomped her. Basically, both Roxanne and the one Teresa stomped (was it "Roseanne"? That'd be kinda funny in this context if it was...) were both really "true" number one's, so the "lessons" their superiors taught them were really just pre-mortem trashtalk.


----------



## haegar (Jun 12, 2013)

> The number 2 that Teresa beat is commonly accepted as a genuine number 1 who only got demoted because Teresa showed up, technically qualifying her as an Abyssal when Teresa stomped her.



this is debatable. we do no know if all #1s awakend could be classified abyssal. those that did to become abyssals all were exceptionally strong #1s.

since roseanna or whoever she was got stomped by teresa no accurate assesement of her power is possible. teresa stomps most things. there is no telling if the ease with which teresa disposed of her was due to teresa's strength or due to her predecessor being comparatively weak #1 even as an awakened.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

Muk said:


> and no he isn't anywhere near rigaldo's power. they may say he has the potential, but he isn't abyssal level, else rigaldo wouldn't have submitted to isley


Well Isley's probably in top 3 of the strongest of Abyssal ones if Chronos comment about him being able defeat all the current ghosts at once without much difficulty is anything to go off. 

But If you think about it the male generation aside from Isley is pretty weak compared to newer ones.

If I had to rank the strongest abyssals excluding Priscilla/Riful Doll/Destroyer then it would be.

#1 Alicia/Beth 
#2 Cassandra
#3 Isley
#4 Riful


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> The awakened being in the Holy City is female, FYI.
> 
> According to Galatea, she's powerful enough to be comparable to an Abyssal and, if she bothered with anything other than hunger, she could outright *become* one. Basically, her only real limitation is her own hunger. If we're talking physical capabilities, she should at the very least be *in the same league* as Rigardo.
> 
> ...



rigaldo getting 1 shotted by clair is no easy feat. First of all you had clair with modified arm from Irene, a #2, then infused with teresa's flesh, a #1.

If an awaken clair doesn't stomp rigaldo with ease then teresa's power scaling would be for shit. so rigaldo getting stomp is not a good measure.

well most of them are awaken hunters. during the 7 years the organization changed its policy to actively hunting down awaken beings. it means most of the warriors have actual combat experience against awaken beings.

back in the days of clair and others, actively hunting down awaken beings was a taboo. they only did it if a request came in.

so for double digits to be able to 'survive' an encounter is a testament to their combat experience. that they can't make a dent is proof they are mostly double digits and useless weak claymores

rosanna was weak. she probably got her rank #1 cause the old #1 died and there was a power gap that needed filling, just like how roxanna got her ranking. cassandra died due to execution and roxanna filled in her spot until a true power house would arise again.

my bet is rosanna, too, was just a #2 and filled in the #1 spot until teresa graduated from training camp and powered through the ranking to #1. True #1 like teresa and cassandra don't give a shit about others, they don't fear their position for their power allow is demonstration of rank. Isley, too, was of a similar mentality. He didn't need to awaken and probably could avoid awakening, but in the end did it anyways. 

rosanna and roxanna are both of the mentality of trying to hunger for power they don't have and doing anything and everything to gain more power. they don't have what it takes to be true #1 like cassandra and teresa 

the org may have given rosanna and roxanna the rank #1 at one point, but they never truly held that position. they just had it cause there was a power gap between generations until true power houses emerged


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 13, 2013)

haegar said:


> this is debatable. we do no know if all #1s awakend could be classified abyssal. those that did to become abyssals all were exceptionally strong #1s.
> 
> since roseanna or whoever she was got stomped by teresa no accurate assesement of her power is possible. teresa stomps most things. there is no telling if the ease with which teresa disposed of her was due to teresa's strength or due to her predecessor being comparatively weak #1 even as an awakened.



We don't need to asses her strength. We have absolutely no reason to think she was anything other than a genuine number 1, since we have yet to see a single warrior being given the rank without actually being worthy of the title.

I think you got the meaning of "Abyssal" a bit mixed up. The official statement for what the definition of an Abyssal is, is a number 1 who awakens. Nothing else. It's not a specific level of power, though all Abyssals in general will still end up in a league of power beyond almost anything else, that is just the nature of an awakened number 1 and not part of the criteria.  All Abyssals are stupidly powerful Awakened Beings, but not all stupidly powerful Awakened Beings are Abyssals.

The Awakened Being that's currently in Rabona is comparable to the general level that Abyssals are on, but she isn't technically an Abyssal simply because she wasn't a number 1, though her potential strength rivals one.

In the same way, Rosemary was stated to having only been demoted thanks to Teresa, so we have no reason to doubt her strength or qualifications as a number 1. She isn't an Abyssal because she had been demoted to number 2 when she voluntarily awakened, but since she _was_ a legitimate number 1 in the end, that makes her an Abyssal in every regard except in title.



Muk said:


> rigaldo getting 1 shotted by clair is no easy feat. First of all you had clair with modified arm from Irene, a #2, then infused with teresa's flesh, a #1.
> 
> If an awaken clair doesn't stomp rigaldo with ease then teresa's power scaling would be for shit. so rigaldo getting stomp is not a good measure.
> 
> ...



...Dude. Roxanne is at least the fourth strongest number 1 in history. She was a god damn legitimate holder of the rank, regardless of how horribly she got it. Teresa wasn't her successor as number 1 either, so she didn't just fill in the rank. Considering how she's regarded by the Org as the (at least) third strongest Claymore ever, and by the fanbase as in the top 10, I don't see how you'd think she wasn't worthy of the number 1 rank. 

Rosemary (I'mma settle for that being her name ATM.) wasn't power-hungry, she was just proud. She was pissed that Teresa stole her rank of number 1, but otherwise held no real doubts about her own strength that we know of, and didn't ever seek more power for any other reason than to beat Teresa, a goal not driven by lust for power but for pride and a "right" to hold the rank of number 1.

Argue all you want, while Cassandra and Teresa are undeniably _more_ worthy of the rank, Roxanne and Rosemary are still genuine number ones who held their ranks legitimately until someone stronger came around. (As far as we know.)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't worry Madman, I am still loving Cassy. Everyone that hates still mad that Roxxy and Hysteria were not as strong as her. WOO DUST EATER!

 And what dyingbtreed...no mention of Lucelia?


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> You got that all wrong lol.
> In almost every way too. xD
> The difference in power between a number 1 and 2 isn't necessarily massive by any stretch.
> Remember Alicia and Beth?
> ...




Alicia and beth are special experiments. they were chosen after the org had the brilliant idea of using sisters for #1 & 2. first came luciella and rafaela. both were similar in strength

these two were the first to ever have the rank 1 and 2 and have similar strong power.

alicia and beth is the 2nd experiment and the org purposefully made them this way.

the natural growth of claymore warriors is that a true #1 is exponentially more powerful than a #2 in every aspect and it has been proven throughout all generations.

from isley, to riful, to cassandra, to teresa, just to name a few, #2 always were so far below them, they could toy with them and never fear their positions.

the 'official' ranking is from the org and they got it wrong most of the times. they never had the true power scaling available to them that the claymore warrior had among themselves. and especially the #1's they hid their true power from the org, knowing quiet well what the org was truly like. the org never truly understood teresa's true power, neither did they have an understanding of priscilla's power, or isley or riful for that matter. they were always lacking in power and insight behind them.

why do you think the abyssals never fought against each other? they knew their power scaling well enough, and isley was truly a beast when he fought against luciella, pwning her like a kitty

luciella was an experimental #1 never truly gaining the power that riful and isley had to go through to master their power.

don't trust those official 'hype' data the organization puts out.

Dae wasn't really on the money. Hysteria was a laughing stock, she just got in the cross fire and was pwned.

Cassandra was playing with Roxanna, and waiting for roxanna to expend all her power to just pummel her into the dust. 

Dae's scaling was off, cause he never knew their true power.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> Alicia and beth are special experiments. they were chosen after the org had the brilliant idea of using sisters for #1 & 2. first came luciella and rafaela. both were similar in strength
> 
> these two were the first to ever have the rank 1 and 2 and have similar strong power.
> 
> ...



What is this I don't even 
Your power-scaling is so blatantly skewed even Cassandra couldn't go at it from a good angle!  
Teresa, Isley and Cassandra are all absurdly above average, none of them can be used as an example in this context. Besides those 3, name *one* number one that's been irredeemably beyond her peers?
Save me Aizen-sama, talk sense into this poor misguided soul!


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 13, 2013)

Muk is right there is a huge gap between #1 and #2 in this manga it's normal for the number one in something be so much better than the rest.

But i applaud you Muk for trying so hard to reply the Caps lock dude.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> What is this I don't even
> Your power-scaling is so blatantly skewed even Cassandra couldn't go at it from a good angle!
> Teresa, Isley and Cassandra are all absurdly above average, none of them can be used as an example in this context. Besides those 3, name *one* number one that's been irredeemably beyond her peers?
> Save me Aizen-sama, talk sense into this poor misguided soul!



priscilla replaced teresa as #1 undeniable #1 
riful too was #1 and had no challengers

i don't think we got to know any other living #1's

----

also the miria hype about her team play being on 'par' with a #1 .... yeah that's so bullshit

evidence in the riful engagement and the current engagement against cassandra

not only does she have the ghosts but also awaken being at her disposal and she cannot handle cassandra at all. cassandra is toying with them and pwning them easily.

yeah org and their 'ranking system' are 'spot on' 

their ranking system for claymore up to #2 may be mostly correct, but #1 rankings, they are way off


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 13, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Muk is right there is a huge gap between #1 and #2 in this manga it's normal for the number one in something be so much better than the rest.
> 
> But i applaud you Muk for trying so hard to reply the Caps lock dude.



...Wait, how am I "Caps lock dude"?
"Overly serious dude" sure, but how caps? 

Of course the number ones are stronger than the other ranks, that's kind of a given.
No matter what you try to say, there's no way in hell you could ever successfully argue that Roxanne _wasn't_ strong enough to be a number one, and even trying to do that is just indescribably stupid. 

It's like arguing that Priscilla isn't strong enough to be a number 1 because Teresa was stronger as a warrior, therefor Priscilla has to be a number 2 and can't conceivably be strong enough to hold the rank of 1 since she was weaker than someone else holding the rank.

That's the logic Muk's been tossing around you know. Don't get me wrong, I like the dude but claiming Roxanne wasn't number 1 material with that is just talking out of your ass.



Muk said:


> priscilla replaced teresa as #1 undeniable #1
> riful too was #1 and had no challengers
> 
> i don't think we got to know any other living #1's
> ...



Priscilla didn't replace Teresa as number 1, she awakened as a number 2 and never held the rank of number 1.
Riful became a warrior during Isley's reign as number 1, and only ascended to that rank after Isley willingly awakened. That alone breaks your argument that all number 1's are in a different league since both Isley and Riful are most definitely number one materials even though Riful was clearly not even a number 2 compared to him in the same generation.

Considering how Miria's teamwork was what enabled them to survive against Hysteria and Cassandra/Roxanne, I'd say it's safe to say she can pull of teamwork that puts you on par with a number 1, *since awakened Cass/Rox/Hyst are all far beyond the average number ones to begin with, and just surviving against that automatically means you're capable of holding against an unawakened average number 1*

What is it with you and using Cassandra as the basis for number ones? *She's likely the second strongest number one ever created,* how is she a good bar to start from? You might as well use Teresa or Priscilla as the base for Abyssals, because that makes about as much sense.


----------



## haegar (Jun 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> also the miria hype about her team play being on 'par' with a #1 .... yeah that's so bullshit




just as a humorous aside, that actually makes perfect sense. A number one can shit on teamplay - as in she don't need it cause she solos. So yeah, from that vantage point, Miria's teamplay can be genuinely better than a #1's teamplay (it was said she was BETTER at it than a #1, not on par)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 13, 2013)

Superman said:


> And what dyingbtreed...no mention of Lucelia?


Luciela wasn't anywhere near as strong as the other abyssal ones Isley took her out with little difficulty she's not top 5 material.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2013)

Isley was pretty badly beat up after their fight.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 13, 2013)

It seems so easy to forget at times that all abyssals (yes, even Luciella) are individually stronger than basically all unawakened Claymores including the seven ghosts. The only real exceptions are Teresa and Priscilla, who are both individually as strong as or stronger than Abyssals even as warriors.

Remember that all Abyssals are actually the _strongest_ of those "unawakened Claymores" *given a power-boost*, so if we were to only consider individual strength and capabilities without teamwork or help, Luciella is still technically in the top 10 tier. She's low in it, sure, but she's in there.

I'm giving you rep for that profile pic.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 13, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Isley was pretty badly beat up after their fight.


Not really he lost a little of skin on his face other then that he really didn't look all that injured.

Luciella was a lot weaker then the other abyssals.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Not really he lost a little of skin on his face other then that he really didn't look all that injured.
> 
> Luciella was a lot weaker then the other abyssals.



She ran for it and he couldn't chase her.  It was a draw.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Miata the Executive Producer!

Not sure how I feel about Priscilla turning into a human and owning Riful Jr.  Rather I know I don't like it, but only if that's really the end of Riful Jr.  Kind of anti-climatic for the character and the fight.


----------



## Elriga (Jun 29, 2013)

Ch.212

New chapter is out


I was actually tearing up at Miata crying. Man she's just so adorable. And her awakened form, that angel dragon serpent...thing. Damn, it's right up there with Ophelia and Isley as the best awakened designs.

But...how the HELL did Prissy beat doll-Riful? It came out of freaking left field. What was left in her body?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 29, 2013)

Elriga said:


> fanservice extra?!
> 
> New chapter is out
> 
> ...



The thing left in her body was her old Claymore sword, which is a physical object and not yoki based, and thus Dauful can't leech Yoki from it like before.
Basically, Dauful was only able to hold her ground against Priscilla because she's been leeching yoki from her to infinitely regenerate. 
Priscilla took her human form instead, basically just making her a stupidly-beyond-belief fast and strong claymore. The difference that makes is that she can now cut down Dauful with a sword instead of punches, so Dauful can't steal yoki from Priscilla's body through the contact and regenerate the damage like she did before. The Claymore is just a strong metal, so there's nothing to leech off of.

Basically, she found a solution to the standstill. Dauful can't hit her in her human form at that speed, and she can't steal yoki to recover from the damages, thus she is now mortal like all other awakened beings while Priscilla herself is just as fast and ludicrously powerful as ever.

*And dat awakened Miata. 'Tis glorious.*


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

^ By that point Riful Jr. had far surpassed Priscilla.  Even if she couldn't leech anymore, she still had an incredible reserve.  And it's not like she was having a hard time dealing with Pris's speed before then.  Unless you want to claim that Claymore Priscilla is faster than her awakened form.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2013)

awakwn miata looked awesome 

lol priscilla going back into her fragil human form with her claymore

wonder if we'll get a face off between clair and priscilla sword on sword fight . it better be, cause i wanna see whether or not teresa's sword style is better than prsicilla's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2013)

All I can say is finally for that fight. And thank god Yagi still has some old spark left in him. It is completely believable that she can take whatever the hell that is with her claymore with her being awakened. Though I gotta look back and see if she had her sword on her when she awakened.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Superman said:


> All I can say is finally for that fight. And thank god Yagi still has some old spark left in him. It is completely believable that she can take whatever the hell that is with her claymore with her being awakened. Though I gotta look back and see if she had her sword on her when she awakened.



She killed Teresa with her sword.

And it's not believable.  Riful Jr. and Pris were trading blows.  Pris was not evading anything.  Suddenly turning into a human and now RJ can't land any hits?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> ^ By that point Riful Jr. had far surpassed Priscilla.  Even if she couldn't leech anymore, she still had an incredible reserve.  And it's not like she was having a hard time dealing with Pris's speed before then.  Unless you want to claim that Claymore Priscilla is faster than her awakened form.





Wesley said:


> She killed Teresa with her sword.
> 
> And it's not believable.  Riful Jr. and Pris were trading blows.  Pris was not evading anything.  Suddenly turning into a human and now RJ can't land any hits?



The difference is that Dauful (I *will* use that name until it catches on!) doesn't have infinite yoki. She's basically like a super powerful Abyssal.
She might be as _strong_ as Priscilla, but both she and Priscilla just keep regenerating. She was losing earlier because Priscilla has infinite yoki and thus will never actually stop regenerating, whereas Dauful eventually runs out and dies. She got around that by leeching yoki from Priscilla's infinitely replenishing body, thus making it a fight between immortals that theoretically would go on forever.

I'll assume Priscilla's human form is just as fast as her awakened form, since we have no reason to think otherwise at the moment. With that in mind, her human body is a good 3 times smaller than her awakened form. Even if she's not faster than before, she's smaller at the same speed and _it actually seems like she's actively making an effort to dodge now._

That, added with the fact that she now has a Claymore to prevent Dauful from physically touching her means that she's not only robbed Dauful of her infinite source of yoki, she herself still has that infinite regeneration _as well as a weapon that enables her to harm Dauful without having to touch her and give her yoki_ *and* parry any active attempts at doing just that.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 29, 2013)

Dat Awakened Form


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> This random *defeat*is unsatisfying



chosen claymore?    Final boss has to be humanoid?  Someone has been playing too many video games and wants to subvert a trope


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

miata my girl  yagi finding a creative awakend form again finally. the digits led by dee was nice too. and prisscilla having her claymore inside...wtf? wtf indeed.

only complaint: calling prissy the claymore of destiny. I hope thats a weak translation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2013)

Miata's awakened form is the best in a long time. And the conclusion of Priscilla's fight was boring as fuck.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Little dragon girl.  pek

I wonder if Awakening will have healed the wound she has?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2013)

Priss fought naked....at least she gave us something.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought miata's form more interesting than prissy nude 

better a good awakend than some service


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 29, 2013)

What!? Dear lord this is so much bullshit come on she pull a sword up her ass and kill Riful 2.0 using the form that Teresa own with like 30% of power!?

Fuck this manga everyone knows Priss can't beat a number 1 like Teresa in her Claymore form why Miata even botter to awake if her base form is stornger in the first place them acording to this chapter.

And she got a piece of metal in her body all this time? So maybe Clare got a Teresa trap in her body too... i mean why not.

Calling right now Teresa vs. Priss second round!!!


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> What!? Dear lord this is so much bullshit come on she pull a sword up her ass and kill Riful 2.0 using the form that Teresa own with like 30% of power!?
> 
> Fuck this manga everyone knows Priss can't beat a number 1 like Teresa in her Claymore form why Miata even botter to awake if her base form is stornger in the first place them acording to this chapter.
> 
> ...



Teresa crushed Pris without using any Yoki.  However, even Teresa admitted that Pris might one day surpass her.  Even if the Organization didn't really have a good handle on Teresa's true power, Teresa herself would understand whether or not Pris represented a threat to her.

...Unfortunately, the problem is that RJ was not merely an abyssal one.  She had surpassed Priscilla by that point.  What Priscilla did amounted to killing herself as a Claymore.  Which is stupid.  Awakening has always been portrayed as a level up.  If you Awaken, you're stronger than you ever were as a Claymore.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2013)

Fuck Priscilla. 

Dat Mitata. Instantly became one of my favourite awakenings.


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Teresa crushed Pris without using any Yoki.  However, even Teresa admitted that Pris might one day surpass her.  Even if the Organization didn't really have a good handle on Teresa's true power, Teresa herself would understand whether or not Pris represented a threat to her.
> 
> ...Unfortunately, the problem is that RJ was not merely an abyssal one.  She had surpassed Priscilla by that point.  What Priscilla did amounted to killing herself as a Claymore.  Which is stupid.  Awakening has always been portrayed as a level up.  If you Awaken, you're stronger than you ever were as a Claymore.



awakening has always represented a level up to those that weren't in teresa's class

teresa was probably the only one that killed awaken being in her base and wasn't taken them seriously

priscilla won against her with a cheap trick, but she was the only one capable of even competing with teresa in the first place

teresa probably would not gain anything from awakening

rosemary showed it, you get 'sloppy' once you awaken. you don't feel any pain and thus teresa just twisted her arm off with rosemary noticing it at all


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 30, 2013)

Well even with we take the Teresa fight, Priss returning to her base form and killing Riful was horrible and it ruins the whole manga forever, after all the rules of this manga are clear your awake means a level up so many examples (Alicia, Clare, Miata, Ophelia).

I just don't get why a mangaka would break all the rules he established and even put some BS hate=power for a lame fight that we all knew the result.

Fairy Tale, Naruto, Bleach they are just as bad but they got fanservice this is something we could use now that all the logic is on the garbage, put some Ophelia, Teresa, Flora, Jean there make Galatea unlock some divine holy power that can reivive characters to join the final push of the battle... why not Kishimoto did the same in Naruto.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 30, 2013)

....on the fence on the priscilla thing.....
sure, maybe it was the only to beat something that absorbs attacks of awakened beings.....with a claymore and skill of a number one......but....

it was already established that even insanely powerful claymores (like the pieta gang) can't solo an abyssal being, much less something beyond a abyssal being.......

but i suppose you can't really call this priscilla a claymore, but rather a hybrid?

sidenote....miata's form is badass.


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Well even with we take the Teresa fight, Priss returning to her base form and killing Riful was horrible and it ruins the whole manga forever, after all the rules of this manga are clear your awake means a level up so many examples (Alicia, Clare, Miata, Ophelia).
> 
> I just don't get why a mangaka would break all the rules he established and even put some BS hate=power for a lame fight that we all knew the result.
> 
> Fairy Tale, Naruto, Bleach they are just as bad but they got fanservice this is something we could use now that all the logic is on the garbage, put some Ophelia, Teresa, Flora, Jean there make Galatea unlock some divine holy power that can reivive characters to join the final push of the battle... why not Kishimoto did the same in Naruto.



rules? what rules?

he established that isley could easily kill all the awakened males in his generation, isley awoke out of some sort of responsibility for his classmate and lost his way

he established that teresa could easily solo abyssals in her almost base form

he established that the only way priscilla won the fight was a surprise attack

the entire rest, was people trying to achieve the power these power houses had, though many different means, which in the end didn't result in anything at all xD

the org trying to emulate the power through soul link and ressurection, clair's group through half awakening

in the end power houses like priscilla and teresa are rare gems not found again ever again xD and are just above comprehension, i suppose xD


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

So you're saying that if Teresa awakened, she'd be weaker than her base-form?  Because that's pretty much what just happened here.  Base Priscilla beating something that was kicking her Awakened Form's butt.  That means base Pris > Awakened Pris.  

Alicia and Beth were _really_ strong Claymores.  They had data book stats right up there with Teresa and Priscilla.  Yet the Organization saw fit to Awaken one of them while the other merely stood aside.  Those two would be the Organization's trump card against the three Abyssals while serving as their first successful proto-type for a controllable Awakened Being.  

Without exception, every single Claymore that has Awakened, even partially, proved themselves to be stronger after the fact.  Even Isley chose to Awaken so he could effectively hunt down all of his classmates.  Probably one of the most legit, most-skilled warriors in the manga, and the man chose to use his Awakened form when confronted by Luciella and by the Abyssal eaters.

Miria considered awakening against Hysteria.  Miria is one of the smartest people in the manga.

There really is no explanation for why Pris was able to so one sidedly and quickly end the fight like that.  Remember when Pris blew away half of Isley's body in one blow?  RJ tanked a hit just like that without leaving a scratch.  Yet we're expected to believe that base Pris with a sword can deal more damage?

Even if he comes up with some bullshit about her being hard to fight because she suppressed her yoki, she should have at least lost some strength from doing that.


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont get the bickering about prissy fighting in claymore "form". yeah it's an asspull end of fight but what we have here is not a  "superior claymore" fighting the second strongest super abyssal but the strongest super abyssal fighting in her human form. she is nothing like any claymore, other than maybe, ironically, theresa who must have housed powers similar to an abyssal in that still human shaped body of hers... we have seen other abyssals fight in human form and for them their awakend form was stronger, but the fact than a "resistance is futile, you will be assimilated" opponent better only be touched with the far end of a metal stick seems sound. prissy just is so op that even her human form is badass. was the same with teresa and she was mentioned early to one day surpass her so not sure where problem lies other than in badly managed tension of fight and unsatisfying end. basically: nice tits but stll a monster. 
in terms of internal logic, oh well, fuck, don't like but kinda works.

that being said, might be worth it to wait for a better translation, I guess there might be some mental aspect to Prissy holding on to her weapon and now for the first time using it again that could fit with Dae's pschological babbling about feelings fueling power...


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 30, 2013)

Priss only win her fights using cheap tricks that make no sence it's not the first time.

This manga is close to it's poor ending i hope and i predict a shitty end like Gantz we won't get any dragons, Yagi doens't care anymore the longer this goes the worst it gets.


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

the whole awakening gives you more power is only applicable to people that are not teresa or priscilla

they were true monsters in human forms. isley didn't awaken to hunt down his classmate, he didn't need to that new dude said so. he could have hunted down all his classmates in human form, but did it kinda out of his own volition

the awaken mind works totally different than a human mind, even if they can emulate a human mind, they aren't completely human

i don't know how much priscilla retains her human smarts and guile. though she is physically more vulnerable in her human body, she applies all her guile and smarts in combat in that form.

in her awaken form she just tanks damage and overwhelms her enemies with power. in her human form she actually shows some style and combat maneuver and ain't some regen zombie.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 30, 2013)

Why are you guys acting like she suddenly became half human again? 

Once you Awaken, even your base power grows exponentially. Human form Awakened Priscilla >>>>>>> Claymore Priscilla. 

Was Riful Jr stronger? Yeah. But in her Awakened form she never would have defeated RJ because he absorbed her energy with every hit. The Claymore, a physical yoki-less object, prevented that. In base form Priscilla is still a monster + she had the element of surprise so I'm not understanding why people are so outraged.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 30, 2013)

Prissy's fight made little sense, how can she be faster in human form? or was it a kind of evolution seeing as she got some kind of blade?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> the whole awakening gives you more power is only applicable to people that are not teresa or priscilla



Oh yeah how do you know that Teresa never even awake. Fine belive whatever you want about Priss asspulls but don't put Teresa name in this bullshit.

The best thing about Teresa is that she is dead and can't be raped by Yagi anymore like he is doing to Priss that bastard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah it is kind of ridiculous that Pris or Terressa do not or would not become even more powerful if they awaken. But equally so that ya think priss is any less stronger now that she is in her human form now that she is awakened. Riful Jr only trump was that she absorbed attacks from awakened beings into her own. Priss has her infinite youki(biggest BS in history) so her speed and strength would never fail her. And lets not forget the fact that Claymores were designed for Yoma and can not really be destroyed.

 So yeah...I guess it was kind of BS how she finally took down Rifiul J.


----------



## Tian (Jun 30, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Oh yeah how do you know that Teresa never even awake. Fine belive whatever you want about Priss asspulls but don't put Teresa name in this bullshit.
> 
> The best thing about Teresa is that she is dead and can't be raped by Yagi anymore like he is doing to Priss that bastard.


Wow....you really know how to talk shit. You seem to be getting
really personal about this manga, you should really see some help with your issues 

This isn't as shit as people are calling it. It may be an asspull but fuck it, who really cares? The manga is notorious for it, especially with Priscilla. 
Priscilla is still an Awakened being regardless of form. She took on a more human form rather than the awakened form she usually appears in. Its logical that the claymore that was in her hand at the time of awakening didn't just disappear. It merely went inside of her during the awakening process.  Simple explanation. 

Priscilla's awakened form is light and elegant. Its infused with Yoki to allow for flight and fast movement along with cripplingly fast and terrifying attacks. Its delicate and easily broken. Why would a more human form be better? Because its dense, its malleable and doesn't require Yoki to function. Without a Yoki dependent body and without a breakable body her power remains one hundred percent hers. 

Her form is also smaller, making it easier to dodge attacks. When Priscilla chooses to dodge attacks she can't be touched due to her incredible speed. Her speed isn't influenced by her form but by her nature as an awakened being. The body is more mortal and so is the mind but its power when combined with the power and skill of an awakened being make it in the high power tiers. 

Riful Junior has only just been born, its sole purpose seems to be to fight Priscilla. Priscilla changed to something "foreign" ,as Priscilla put it, to her body making it harder for it to heal, if it heals at all. Priscilla is winning because she is talented by nature. Its been proven from day one, from the very introduction as her as a claymore. She carved up an alley of Yoki at her introduction. Nuf' Said 

Also Miata's Awakening, easily one of the best.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 30, 2013)

^Personal? I don't think so this is the internet a place made to talk shit... i don't even care to read the rest of your post i done with the Priss discussion thing reply to someone that gives a shit.


----------



## Tian (Jul 1, 2013)

Well then this is directed at everyone aside from you Yoburi 



mangakyou sasuke said:


> This isn't as shit as people are calling it. It may be an asspull but fuck it, who really cares? The manga is notorious for it, especially with Priscilla.
> Priscilla is still an Awakened being regardless of form. She took on a more human form rather than the awakened form she usually appears in. Its logical that the claymore that was in her hand at the time of awakening didn't just disappear. It merely went inside of her during the awakening process.  Simple explanation.
> 
> Priscilla's awakened form is light and elegant. Its infused with Yoki to allow for flight and fast movement along with cripplingly fast and terrifying attacks. Its delicate and easily broken. Why would a more human form be better? Because its dense, its malleable and doesn't require Yoki to function. Without a Yoki dependent body and without a breakable body her power remains one hundred percent hers.
> ...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

The problem is it shows that Pris's human form is stronger than her Awakened.  From now on, she should simply fight as a human.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The problem is it shows that Pris's human form is stronger than her Awakened.  From now on, she should simply fight as a human.



No it doesn't. The context makes it fairly obvious it's just far more suited for fighting Dauful than her awakened form is.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 1, 2013)

People think she got stronger?

I took it that she has the same stats she is just using a sword so her body won't be absorbed anymore. Her human form is solely cosmetic.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 20, 2013)

Missed the latest chapter due to bullshit, but I'm rather liking Miata's Awakened Form. Definitely my favourite design since Alicia's and Roxanne's.


*Spoiler*: _Quality fanart I happened across_


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 30, 2013)

Caught up with Claymore as well! Damn, that was...unexpected!
@mangakyou sasuke: You saying that it's logical that the Claymore got incorporated into her is just bullshit, otherwise all the other Awakened Beings would have it. Or someone would have mentioned that they'd need to get rid of it afterwards. I can't imagine that none of them also awakened with a Claymore in their hand.

As for the whole discussion about Prissy being stronger in base than in AB from, it's also BS. She just changed her form, she didn't un-awaken, guys. What she did does make sense, though I don't know if that should have been enough to annihilate Riful Jr (still, even if she'd come back, I don't know what good it would do ).

I'm only curious if Prissy stays like this for the final battle.

On another note: Great Awakening, Miata sweety! =) Hope her sould stays safe!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 31, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Caught up with Claymore as well! Damn, that was...unexpected!
> @mangakyou sasuke: You saying that it's logical that the Claymore got incorporated into her is just bullshit, otherwise all the other Awakened Beings would have it. Or someone would have mentioned that they'd need to get rid of it afterwards. I can't imagine that none of them also awakened with a Claymore in their hand.



Priscilla *specifically states* that she actively shoved the sword into herself *(...I know what I'm fantasizing about tonight...)* sometime _after_ awakening and *then* she assimilated it after years of processing.

Other Awakened Beings have definitely awakened with a Claymore in hand, but first off; how many of them even bothered with keeping their old swords around? 
No awakened being thus far has ever been seen with their old sword besides Priscilla.
 In fact, I even had a thread about that on the MS Forums back when they had one. How many claymores are laying around somewhere on the continent after warriors who awakened or died and left them behind?

Secondly: Even if any of them *did* for some reason decide to find their old sword and basically shove it up their own ass *(and that fantasy just got better!)*, who - besides Priscilla - would even have the healing factor necessary to remain alive for several years with a massive claymore inside of them? Even then, who would have the sheer amount of physical resilience and infinite amounts of Yoki necessary to process it? 
She's basically processed a diamond the size of a torso.


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2013)

and more to the point, who actually notices a claymore shoved up their own ass 

it took priscilla years to even notice that thing inside her before she 'processed' it


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 31, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Priscilla *specifically states* that she actively shoved the sword into herself *(...I know what I'm fantasizing about tonight...)* sometime _after_ awakening and *then* she assimilated it after years of processing.
> 
> Other Awakened Beings have definitely awakened with a Claymore in hand, but first off; how many of them even bothered with keeping their old swords around?
> No awakened being thus far has ever been seen with their old sword besides Priscilla.
> ...



Haha, you and your fantasies


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's your Chinese (?)/RAW scan, folks.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 31, 2013)

Miata's awakend form was the only plus for the last chapter. But as for the manga its starting to get too DBZ for me. Don't get me wrong I liked DBZ, but the whole let me use a new power I just so happen to have that makes me all of a sudden stronger is just starting to stink of ass pullery.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sweet Miata and clarice are gonna fully awaken now. alright death to all fodder claymores now.  shame Dee is gonna die now.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

Miata


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was getting a death-flag from Gally this chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Miata



NO U!!!!!!
Now I wanna know what happened  Will wait for the scan, though!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 31, 2013)

Spoilers are out? Goddamnit, now I have to avoid the thread for a while -.-'


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 31, 2013)

A Miata chapter is always nice hope she doesn't die or something.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 31, 2013)

Ohhh she doesn't die, but you won't like what happens.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 31, 2013)

Caught up with Claymore in like 3 days. I can say it's a really good manga. And looking at the reactions for the latest one, I don't want Miata to die. I really like her.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 1, 2013)

His fucking chest exploded.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 1, 2013)

How long it has being since i really enjoy a chapter, the sence of danger and lost is what this manga was missing if you look at the past year there was so much bullshit fights with no real consequence like Miria getting "killed" or Priscilla "death".

But really Miata got a awesome chapter i just hope we don't get some crap love bullshit next chapter to fix this situacion because it would be very nice to see how Miata can handle lost and guilty.

I miss the days of old Claymore when people get a brutal death i just don't trust the autor anymore.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2013)

So Clarice intends on switching the Awakening from Miata to her, like Alicia and Beth, the process of which will kill her (or create an AB of such little strength, she'd get no-diffed). But if she does that, Miata will go insane and probably just Awaken again. So I'm guessing that isn't going to happen.

But I'm not seeing any other alternative.


----------



## Elriga (Aug 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> So Clarice intends on switching the Awakening from Miata to her, like Alicia and Beth, the process of which will kill her (or create an AB of such little strength, she'd get no-diffed). But if she does that, Miata will go insane and probably just Awaken again. So I'm guessing that isn't going to happen.
> 
> But I'm not seeing any other alternative.



I think the clue lies in what she was saying before, on how colored Claymore were killed by letting them awaken, at  which point their bodies would be destroyed, because they couldn't handle it.

If she awakens and switches with Miata, it wouldn't be for anything because her body would still remain the same. Maybe she'll just get close enough to awakening and then switch with her.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

Did we ever figure out if Miata were a defensive or an offensive type?


----------



## haegar (Aug 2, 2013)

no clue. might have been hinted at some time or not I forgot.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2013)

don't think it was ever mentioned

all she ever says is mama anyways


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 2, 2013)

Muk said:


> don't think it was ever mentioned
> 
> all she ever says is mama anyways




Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't help but think of Clarice's impending death as something out of DBZ Abridged.  "Here, and there and there..."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2013)

This chapter was not disappoint, but not really wow. The only good thing about this chapter was the awakened being showing her experience.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Did we ever figure out if Miata were a defensive or an offensive type?


I don't see how she could possibly be a defensive type.

She is THE quintessential offensive type.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 2, 2013)

It'll feel much better reading through this arc in one sweep. I thought the Hysteria battle dragged at the time, but later when I reread Miria's rebellion it was the right amount of substance.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I don't see how she could possibly be a defensive type.
> 
> She is THE quintessential offensive type.



How do you figure?  She has super strength and the types we've seen who were lauded for their brute power are Deneve and Galatea both of which are defensive types.  Usually offensive types have something more "special' than high specs like stretching their limbs.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Because Warrior typing doesn't really have anything to do with abilities - it's a mindset that influences how you fight. A defensive style Warrior survives a battle by outliving her opponent. Meanwhile an offensive type Warrior survives by going on the attack and overpowering their opponents. 

The way Miata approaches a fight isn't "I'll outlast him ans take him out when he's tired or least expecting it" at all. When she heads into a fight all she's thinking is "Destroy, destroy, destroy." 

So by the established lore, she should be an offensive type.

As to your point, Sophia was famous for her strength and she was an offensive type. Galatea wasn't so much famous for her strength as she was for the enormous boost in yoki power from releasing - increase strength was only a part of that. As for Deneve, that can be explained by my earlier point of mindset producing the type. Before she knew Undine, she was the epitome of a defensive Warrior - she survived by outliving her opponents rather than overpowering them. But after Undine died she went through a paradigm shift and her fighting style changed accordingly. Honestly, I wouldn't classify Deneve as a defensive fighter anymore. She's much more of a hybrid.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

Mindsets only matter when you first become a Claymore.  That determines whether you have high regeneration or not.  If not, you get something else.  After they've matured, it doesn't matter they think or how they feel.  They're locked into that one power set.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

The point still stands that Miata's mindset was and is inline with an offensive fighter.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The point still stands that Miata's mindset was and is inline with an offensive fighter.



We don't know if that was the case when she was transplanted.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

...

I guess we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Priscilla ate her own dad while she was still human? 

This bitch is nuts....


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

Hang in there, little super dragon girl.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2013)

That ending


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



...Dude. She was *driven insane.* How the hell can you even condemn her for *anything* after she's gone through? She's quite understandably not sane, not evil.

CLARICE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She killed Teresa.

She will never be redeemed in my eyes.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait...wtf Priscilla...


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2013)

so.... why did clarice disintegrate ?

Chapter 16 is out

and the chapter is out no need to spoiler tag


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

blunt said:


> She killed Teresa.
> 
> She will never be redeemed in my eyes.



Well, that's a fairly extremist thing to say. I don't like blind fanboying. 

Btw: do we need to keep stuff in spoiler brackets still? The chapters technically out...



Muk said:


> so.... why did clarice disintegrate ?
> 
> Chapter 16 is out



I think Clarice explained fairly well last chapter that hybrids who don't fuse with the yoma flesh well enough to lose their hair color generally get torn to shreds if they let their yoki push their limits, which is kind of exactly what Clarice's been doing.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd laugh my ass off if Priscilla had suffered some kind trauma even before that incident.  Like she was born feet first after strangling her twin sister to death with the umbilical cord.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2013)

no we don't,

and i don't care, i hate her for killing teresa


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

Muk said:


> so.... why did clarice disintegrate ?
> 
> Chapter 16 is out
> 
> and the chapter is out no need to spoiler tag



She said last chapter that Claymores with brown hair explode, rather than Awaken when they hit their limit.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

God damn it. Here I was, just about to watch an episode of QI and have a generally hilarious night, but nope.
A wild Yagi appeared and said "Here, look at me kill one of the best characters in Claymore!" and suddenly it's just a night full of...
*puts on sunglasses*
*Sadness and Sorrow.*
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-oh wait, _that wasn't a fun experience._


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

^ Looks like someone is taking Dae's death rather hard.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

^If I wasn't mourning Clarice right now I'd +rep you for that one.

Also, I dunno why but I just think Dae might not be fully dead. Just a feeling.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^If I wasn't mourning Clarice right now I'd +rep you for that one.
> 
> Also, I dunno why but I just think Dae might not be fully dead. Just a feeling.



Yeah, that he didn't lose his head makes me think he's still got something to say.


----------



## Guybot2 (Aug 31, 2013)

in one chapter, we all feel sadness for clarice when she didnt do anything in the entire manga.. kudo to author for sucker-punch us..


----------



## hehey (Aug 31, 2013)

zWait, did she eat her dad or the Yoma? or both


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

hehey said:


> zWait, did she eat her dad or the Yoma? or both



Her dad *was* the Yoma.
...So funnily enough, yes. 

CLARICE NOOOOOOOO- okay I've done that enough times now. Still, fuck this twist!


----------



## Imagine (Aug 31, 2013)

Damn, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2013)

So I didn't quite understand this chapter, what's the dealio?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

Mider T said:


> So I didn't quite understand this chapter, what's the dealio?



>Priscilla's mind got f*cked over sideways through a wall when she was a kid.
>Dae *probably* dies.
>Semi-Abyssal awakened being dies.
> Miata becomes normal again.
>Yagi f*cks every Clarice fan up the ass with a Claymore.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2013)

so clarice disintegrating was her going all awaken? hmm interesting
at least she left miata with a charm


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

Clarice left us *all* "charmed."


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Clarice is now special, that charm is foolproof


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Aug 31, 2013)

Feels upon feels.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 31, 2013)

hope....joy...disgust....sadness.......pretty much sums this up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2013)

I am sorry but...meh. Thats how I fealt...I do not know why. Maybe because I just got off work and could not invest emotionally into what happened.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One does not simple "meh Clarice's death.

Also, she was the hottest Claymore. I loved her hair.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 31, 2013)

Good night sweet princess...who I'd forgotten was relevant until the last couple chapters.

Watch her be doing some DBZ Abridged type brain ride along deal now to keep Miata sane.


----------



## Elriga (Sep 1, 2013)

I....I just can't....

............................
....................................
.............miata...............


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

Superman said:


> I am sorry but...meh. Thats how I fealt...I do not know why. Maybe because I just got off work and could not invest emotionally into what happened.



Same for me, but more because I got pretty detached of Claymore. And any other monthly manga T_T

I don't even get why you guys got so attached to her, but then again you're better Claymore fans than I ever was/will be 
Let's just hope her "charm" is enough to keep Miata from going batshit insane.

That background on Priscilla is...disturbing. Now let's just hope she won't go to the city, or she'll annihilate everyone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah so I have given it some time...and still can not give two shits really. It took all of that just to down not even a main villain and someone after almost 70 chapters die. It is more like a "finally" chapter. I mean i used to care about Clarice and Miata, but really I could give a damn about anybody dying. Dust Eater, Dae, Miria, Claire, Helen, Devene, etc. Priscilla still not likeable and why is that other fight STILL going on. Come o decide an outcome already and move the damn story along. What is this arc even called?


----------



## Shiny (Sep 1, 2013)

hahaha she died 


i just give a darn to isley,teresa and clarie


----------



## Jagger (Sep 1, 2013)

Too bad two of them are dead.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 1, 2013)

*Cue Dae rising up like a boss, all regenerated and stuff*

Seriously.

If that is how he went out for real...then...just....


*No.*

I ain't havin it. 
​


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2013)

Still pretty meh about Priscilla (like that's ever gonna change)

I knew Clarice was going to die ages ago, I still like the way they went about it though

Also like the ending

Miata: Did I do good, huh, did I?!
Clarice: I am not disappoint, daughter chick


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

I liked that we could see Miata's eyes.  Usually we can't.  I was wondering what was so different about her.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 1, 2013)

Clarice. 

No.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2013)

No!
Clarice 

I love my 47's 

T_T


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2013)

Never really cared about Clarice and it still hit me a little.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Sep 2, 2013)

Lavender said:


> *Cue Dae rising up like a boss, all regenerated and stuff*
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



Yea I somehow doubt his really dead- seems way to simple for someone who has done so much evil; furthermore with that face its unlikely his just a plain human.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

This might be when we find out what the Black Coats really are. It seems pretty clear that they're not human.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 2, 2013)

hmmmm.....the parallel and difference between claire and priscilla seems complete.  both were accompanied by a yoma for long periods of time. in clare's case she was slowly devoured, while in priscilla's case, she devoured it.

 priscilla became crazy and ate yoma flesh to become powerful, while claire became obsessed with vengeance and took in a more human form of yoma (teresa)...claire being more human and priscilla being more monster.  while claire embraced the human form and avoided being fully awakened, priscilla embraced being a monster by eating yoma flesh and became the most powerful awakened being in such a short time.......while claire hangs on to her humanity the longest, developing bonds, and even a relationship of sorts with raki along the way.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 7, 2013)

Was never the biggest Clarice fan, but I felt those feels.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 1, 2013)

Chinese scan is out.

Ch.76-77


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

whelp wait for translation to see what the hell is all happening, Dae still kicking in some way.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 1, 2013)

Good chapter but Priss ruined for me that awesome story of what happend after she kill her Yoma father was very a important piece of info and she just cuts the guy before he finish... really Dae desarve a little more respect bich.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 1, 2013)

I quite like the Priscilla revelation.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

What the fuck? Since when is Clarice Professor X?

The Priscilla revelation was good though.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2013)

Miata and or twins confirmed to whoop priscilla's ass


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

Miata seems to be of sound mine now, if still very young. Plus, she should be considered a Half Awakened now. Hope she whoops some ass.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2013)

If Dae hadn't told her about the mental block that is.  Priscilla had a weakness that she wasn't even aware of.  Now she is.

Chronos was behind three guys.  Dauf, Superb, and Issley.  Was Octavia a #2?  I hope she survives this...


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> What the fuck? Since when is Clarice Professor X?
> 
> The Priscilla revelation was good though.



Ack not that piece of shit movie again i want to forget that, besides Prof X was alive in Wolverine movie for some bullshit reasons i don't think Clarice can pull this one.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2013)

this might surprise you.

But super hero movies tend to not follow each other.

And tend to be based off of something


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 1, 2013)

One AB seems to be missing

The one that got its legs cut off.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2013)

Claire got lucky as a young bitch.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Oct 1, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> One AB seems to be missing
> 
> The one that got its legs cut off.



the knight AB? Yagi has treated her as so unimportant we don't even know her name, wouldn't surprise me if she got a off panel death


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 1, 2013)

zenieth said:


> this might surprise you.
> 
> But super hero movies tend to not follow each other.
> 
> And tend to be based off of something



Don't get me start on X-Men 3 movie that thing could be awesome and it was based on the comic the "The Dark Fenix" with a awesome script but them the director left the project to make "Superman return" and even gave to Lois a bastard child and after that X-men 3 turn into a horrible cash-in movie that didn't have anything to do with the original "Dark Fenix"...

Good thing they made X-men first class after this shit and Wolverine movie.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 2, 2013)

....nice....that explains clare's luck during priscilla's awakening.....pretty clever of dae to figure it out from a casual conversation.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Oct 2, 2013)

Dae is a really dirty old man 
He was basically getting off sexually at the thought of a hot young tart devouring his flesh.I think I heard of people like him posting personals on Craigslist haha

Not saying that sexual gratification from Priscilla wouldn't be nice.. after all dat body!

But if I knew she was going to kill me,I think I would prefer to request I get my gratification the natural way.
It's not like pregnancy or STDs are an issue when having 'relations' with awakened beings lol.

BTW who did Rubel see?


----------



## Elriga (Oct 2, 2013)

spankdatbitch said:


> Dae is a really dirty old man
> He was basically getting off sexually at the thought of a hot young tart devouring his flesh.I think I heard of people like him posting personals on Craigslist haha
> 
> Not saying that sexual gratification from Priscilla wouldn't be nice.. after all dat body!
> ...



I think he saw Raki, the form in the distance resembles him

But man, oh man, is this an interesting weakness for Priscilla. I expected Yagi to have to give her a weakness somehow (she's just too overpowered right now) but her not even being able to sense young girls is a great because it was highly foreshadowed. It's not asspulling (unlike a certain other manga).

Side note: The Clarice/Miata story made me very sad. That is all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 2, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Was never the biggest Clarice fan, but I felt those feels.





Elriga said:


> I think he saw Raki, the form in the distance resembles him
> 
> But man, oh man, is this an interesting weakness for Priscilla. I expected Yagi to have to give her a weakness somehow (she's just too overpowered right now) but her not even being able to sense young girls is a great because it was highly foreshadowed. It's not asspulling (unlike a certain other manga).
> 
> Side note: The Clarice/Miata story made me very sad. That is all.



I agree, that was touching. But I'm always a sucker for sad stories (dunno why I didn't feel it last chapter though...).

I'm also quite curious Pris will be able to circumvent her weakness somehow. 

And yeah, I also think that was Raki.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 31, 2013)

144 Raw


----------



## Tangible (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, Looks like Claymore is finally headed towards it's finale. Really would have liked to see the other Island and everything going on there!


----------



## Alita (Oct 31, 2013)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> 144 Raw


It's not showing for me


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Well, Looks like Claymore is finally headed towards it's finale. Really would have liked to see the other Island and everything going on there!


They can still do that. Claire's story will/should end here with Priscilla though. If there is a spin off with the Main Land, I hope Miata is the main protagonist (though Miria would probably take the slot).


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 31, 2013)

A shame really the whole main land thing should never have happend in this story the whole cast have no reason to go there at all so there was no point in any of that... 

Hope the end is decent and we get a one vs one not a gang bang on Priss.


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 31, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> A shame really the whole main land thing should never have happend in this story the whole cast have no reason to go there at all so there was no point in any of that...
> 
> Hope the end is decent and we get a one vs one not a gang bang on Priss.



I'd kinda prefer the gangbang actually to be honest.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2013)

translation from God Eye Galatea at mh


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Chapter 144 - Meeting Again At The End Of Times
> 
> From the past of Priscilla, facing the young Clare who she could not see. What was hidden in that, is the truth that Priscilla herself does not know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Nov 1, 2013)

It's the end of all things priss will win


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice to see Clare taking center stage.


----------



## rajin (Nov 1, 2013)

*Claymore 144 Raw*: 4 double pages joined.

*Ch.37*


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh this looks like a Naruto fighting Obito and Raki is Neji.

Just terrible the worst happend Priss vs the world i was kinda hoping for Clare to say "stay out of my way biches" but i don't think they will even if she says that :<


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd like to know if it was before or after that little skirmish with the Ghosts that Priscilla said she'd fight at her old Claymore level. Cause that'd be unbelievable that she survived against 4+ of the Ghosts


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 4, 2013)

New chapter is out:

Chapter 5.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a little sad Riful lost so decisively. the two old guys were definitely hyping her up to be more than what she was. Guess Priscilla's just too strong. 

I lol'd @ Raki fighting Priscilla though. Like, really? Did he seriously think that was going to work? It was an admirable plan but yeah.. Raki's kinda irrelevant. It's pretty clear that Miria's plan to have Cassandra fight Priscilla isn't going to work. At this point Priscilla's just too strong for Cassandra and it won't be much of a fight. Makes me wonder what the author's going to do with Cassandra.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm a little sad Riful lost so decisively. the two old guys were definitely hyping her up to be more than what she was. Guess Priscilla's just too strong.
> 
> I lol'd @ Raki fighting Priscilla though. Like, really? Did he seriously think that was going to work? It was an admirable plan but yeah.. Raki's kinda irrelevant. It's pretty clear that Miria's plan to have Cassandra fight Priscilla isn't going to work. At this point Priscilla's just too strong for Cassandra and it won't be much of a fight. Makes me wonder what the author's going to do with Cassandra.



I don't think Raki had any illusions of him winning this fight, he just fought for old times' sake.
Yeah, I wonder where this is going, too (we shouldn't forget little psycho-girl, though). And how long it'll take. And if we'll go to the mainland after this. And if it'll be with the same protagonists.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2013)

My bet is Raki mind melding with Clare or some shit like that so she can completely Awaken and release all that Teresa yumminess.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't really know what to expect anymore i don't know how this will end but raki should make something


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> My bet is Raki mind melding with Clare or some shit like that so she can completely Awaken and release all that Teresa yumminess.



Whaaaaaaaaaaat?! No xD 
Would that even be feasible? That's some DB level shit right there


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 4, 2013)

Why something feel weird about that fight that raki had,it was surely for purpouse he fought priscilla and he knows that she would not hesitate,what he's trying to do?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2013)

just when I thought that I can't hate Priscilla more than I already do!!  

poor Raki, and poor Clare. is she gonna lose a loved one once more.


----------



## Sferr (Nov 5, 2013)

I just do not believe that his wasn't all according to Raki's plan. There is definitely something iffy between him and Isley. But then again, it's Yagi, so, who knows.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2013)

MotM next month.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 6, 2013)

Mider T said:


> MotM next month.



u srs?


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 6, 2013)

Mider T said:


> MotM next month.



What is the point there is nothing to talk about this manga if that happends we will get 5 to 10 threads of Priss vs Teresa because thats the only thing left to talk.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Mider T said:


> MotM next month.



what does that mean?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2013)

spankdatbitch said:


> what does that mean?



Manga of the Month.

And let's give some other new manga a chance


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2013)

here is out it will end because by the looks of it the author wrote himself into a corner.

 CIS with a dash of PIS.

 I mean really how else is Priss going down? The author has literally not hinted Claire or anyone else now to be even half Priss's power. Does not help that she seems to have infinite Yoki and was stronger then the 3 strongest beings on that continent combined. So really...author going to pull something out the ass and /or Priss is not goig to be using her full power at her death...if she does not flee from a random ass power up clair or whomever gets.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 15, 2013)

^The end will be the same as the one we got in the anime everybody hated but aperently the autor loved so much that he will do the same.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm leaning towards rocks fall, everyone dies.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

The ending will no doubt be a cliffhanger that will lead into Claymore's sequel series, Claymore 2.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 15, 2013)

Honestly, I never understood why the author made Priscilla this powerful. Of course, I can understand if she is a villain or even the final one (doesn't seem likely when they need to explore the outer world), but this is way too much.

She can easily oblirate Abyssal Beings like flies in seconds.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2013)

So for the 330th chapter or so we are shown once more that Priscilla>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone else. She butchers abysmals next chapter with the same stupid smirk on her face. Clair probably finds her resolve at the end or doing it.

 Chapter title did not really match chapter. What price of hope? The despair that all you had done was for not?


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 30, 2013)

The only way this fight could improve is Clare saying "Back off she is mine" and then dies or Teresa soul takes over her because this gang bang is just boring after all we already know they can't do shit to her this is shounen after all.

This will probably happend but how many chapter of filler must we read until the real Clare vs Priss, my guess is 7, back in the day the autor best arc The Witch's Maw was only 4 chapter and it was perfect now he just puts alot of random shit so the series doesnt end.

BTW Witch's Maw=Teresa of the Faint Smile arc in quality but these times are over.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

Superman said:


> So for the 330th chapter or so we are shown once more that Priscilla>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone else. She butchers abysmals next chapter with the same stupid smirk on her face. Clair probably finds her resolve at the end or doing it.
> 
> Chapter title did not really match chapter. What price of hope? The despair that all you had done was for not?



Wouldn't the price of hope be the fear of dying? As Deneuve said, Claire has a goal in life now. But by having that, she also hesitated....

And this manga (or story arc ) should wrap up now.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 30, 2013)

...I take it I'm the only one who still genuinely enjoys this manga immensely, regardless of flaws?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

To be honest, I don't really care. But it seems to be a matter of interest, since SnK is also a great manga, but due to it being monthly, I can't say I'm that crazy about it.

And although I read a big chunk of this manga in one go, I steadily lost my interest...I still do enjoy the chapters, but I want some closure now. And also I want to know if they'll go to the mainland or not (they don't have a reason to do that though, if they just want to live happily ever after - but who knows what's in store for us!)


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 30, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I take it I'm the only one who still genuinely enjoys this manga immensely, regardless of flaws?



It's not like this is a bad manga, i enjoy the art quite a bit.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2013)

I MISS MARIS T_T

CONSOLE ME T_T


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

Just you wait guys

just you wait

Teresa is gonna awaken within Clare


----------



## Oceania (Nov 30, 2013)

I still enjoy it too, although Priss is so overpowered its disgusting. To be honest I keep forgetting that its still going due to it being monthly. It wouldve done alot better if it was released every two weeks or so,


----------



## Oceania (Nov 30, 2013)

I really believe Yagi is going to end this manga with priscilla winning. 

I actually would love an ending like that, finally no little power ups or BS like let the bad guy win, to show that hey sometimes the good guy doesn't win. I can't see any other way, Priss is too powerful it screams a BS powerup for everyone is coming that would be the only way that they could win.


----------



## haegar (Nov 30, 2013)

somehow the fight felt underwhelming... well, I prly expected too much ...

dunno about BS powerups but its time for death or awakening for the heroines I think, at least for clare I guess


----------



## Oceania (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh you know there has to be, Yagi has written himself into a corner now. There is no escape for the ladies now, they have to go fight and die. 

Also: tsk tsk Raki being stopped by two slashes, Guts is very dissapointed in you, although fighting a god in your world without the Berserk armor, that takes balls Raki.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> I really believe Yagi is going to end this manga with priscilla winning.
> 
> I actually would love an ending like that, finally no little power ups or BS like let the bad guy win, to show that hey sometimes the good guy doesn't win. I can't see any other way, Priss is too powerful it screams a BS powerup for everyone is coming that would be the only way that they could win.



He should end it with the monsters from the other continent obliterating Priscilla along with the entire island.

A fitting end for a cunt such as she.

Or Xenomorph Aliens from space invading and wiping the planet out


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Just you wait guys
> 
> just you wait
> 
> Teresa is gonna awaken within Clare



Teresa will awaken in Raki


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I take it I'm the only one who still genuinely enjoys this manga immensely, regardless of flaws?


Nah, I still do quite a bit. Priscilla needs to die though.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 1, 2013)

...I shall rephrase myself:
...I take it I'm the only one who doesn't want any of the "main" claymores to die or awaken then, regardless of flaws?

I still think the Priscilla hate is like the Bieber hate. A ludicrous over-reaction that only people who don't actually think seriously to begin with will really cling to for any actual amount of time. I happen to like her character, she's arguably the biggest victim in the story and she gets an added woobie status in my mind simply because of all the hate she gets online.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I MISS MARIS T_T
> 
> CONSOLE ME T_T



d-dammit axl Low you open up old wounds!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I take it I'm the only one who still genuinely enjoys this manga immensely, regardless of flaws?


I still enjoy it, but not nearly to the extent I used to. Yagi's made Priscilla way too strong to the point where it's not even interesting anymore. She's the Natsu of this manga, but rather than being fueled by friendship, she's fueled by actual power. 

Additionally, the series has become a much more typical Shonen than it once was. I'm not saying main characters need to die in order for the story to be good, but Part I had this sense of real-life brutality that made it feel like a really authentic story despite its fantasy roots. Besides Clare and Raki, no one was safe. So even when characters didn't die (like the Ghosts during Pieta), there was still a sense of tension because you never did know whether or not these characters you liked were going to survive and that made the series feel really real since these characters are soldiers in war. 

Not to mention, the quality of the villains has declined _drastically_. Agatha was the last antagonist I actually enjoyed, but even she didn't compare to Part I baddies. Almost every single villain in Part 2 has been defined by their strength, not their character. Hell, three of them were completely mindless - the only thing they had was their power. And Priscilla isn't as intriguing as she once was. She's your standard "Ah, I'm so aloof because I'm so powerful" Shonen villain now. The days of Ophelia, Riful, and justice-crazy Priscilla are over and that fact is made more apparent with every chapter.




Axl Low said:


> I MISS MARIS T_T
> 
> CONSOLE ME T_T


Maris? Who's that?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> Maris? Who's that?



Glad I'm not the only one who asked himself this


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I still enjoy it, but not nearly to the extent I used to. Yagi's made Priscilla way too strong to the point where it's not even interesting anymore. She's the Natsu of this manga, but rather than being fueled by friendship, she's fueled by actual power.
> 
> Additionally, the series has become a much more typical Shonen than it once was. I'm not saying main characters need to die in order for the story to be good, but Part I had this sense of real-life brutality that made it feel like a really authentic story despite its fantasy roots. Besides Clare and Raki, no one was safe. So even when characters didn't die (like the Ghosts during Pieta), there was still a sense of tension because you never did know whether or not these characters you liked were going to survive and that made the series feel really real since these characters are soldiers in war.
> 
> Not to mention, the quality of the villains has declined _drastically_. Agatha was the last antagonist I actually enjoyed, but even she didn't compare to Part I baddies. Almost every single villain in Part 2 has been defined by their strength, not their character. Hell, three of them were completely mindless - the only thing they had was their power. And Priscilla isn't as intriguing as she once was. She's your standard "Ah, I'm so aloof because I'm so powerful" Shonen villain now. The days of Ophelia, Riful, and justice-crazy Priscilla are over and that fact is made more apparent with every chapter.



You see, I would argue a lot of that. People always gave the pre-timeskip era praise for having that "sense of realism" and that "anyone could die" and that "brutal nature," but it wasn't.

To be honest here, the pre-timeskip era struck me far more as "a period where the author was trying to figure out what his story was actually going to be" rather than what you described. Up until the Pieta battle, every miniature arc felt like Yagi had changed his mind and was trying to take it in another specific direction. I am to this day still *convinced* that the "Yoma in the Church" arc was Yagi just experimenting and finding out he didn't want the "monster of the week" formula, and that originally, a "voracious eater" really *was* thought out to be powerful Yoma and not a code word for awakened beings, and that he didn't shift the focus to Awakened Begins until he realized that he wanted to.

To me, Claymore has *always* had the same shonen tell-tales as most other shonen manga. Yagi does most of them a bit more creatively, but they're still there. The tendency to avoid basically any real romance beyond minor teasing, the dialogue is often times forced, stuff that no one really has a reason to say aloud, and plot disposition is often extremely direct, mostly a character flat-out stating everything. Most battles play out in very typical shonen style, involving plenty of gimmicks and cheesy dialogue.

In fact, I've always had the feeling that, like other shonen stories, Claymore only kills off characters for the sake of plot and shock. Actually, count on one hand the amount of times that someone in focus has died?
Ophelia literally just existed to deliver a moral lesson to Clare, she was obviously dead from the start. Teresa was blatantly going to die from the very first flash-back we got of her, and Irene dying was, while not confirmed yet, still possible enough for it to not really be shocking. The deaths in Pieta really only involved a handful of characters we'd care about. Flora, Undine, Jean and conceivably Veronica, everyone else was pretty much a redshirt. Deaths in Claymore have always been very shonen and generally predictable in my mind, the only real exception being Undine whom I thought was too developed to kill off so casually, though that still worked wonderfully and made me genuinely react.
I feel like the lack of Claymores dying after the time skip supports this notion, because there really wouldn't be any purpose in killing any of them. Fans bitch that it's unrealistic when no one dies, but that's really just bollocks because every time that "no one dies" we actually do get shown specifically why no one died. (Namely, someone protected them in most cases, which is completely realistic and fine.)

Now, claiming all that, why do I still think those deaths are so good and worthy of being praised? Because Yagi has a way of making characters likable and memorable. I don't *want* Ophelia to die, plus her death was handled poetically, thus it's a good death scene that won't immediately be classified as an obviously set up mentor-that-will-soon-die scenario even thought it is. I _loved_ Jean to death, and her relation to Clare was god damn fantastic, so I won't bitch about the fact that it was painfully obvious from their very first meeting that Jean *would* end up dying that exact way.

To me, the reason Claymore is less good nowadays is because he's simply been attempting to be shocking and poetic. He killed off the Abyssals, who were brilliantly built up, just to build up *other* villains just so *they* could build up Priscilla, so *she* could build up Clare's character more during their confrontations. It's actually doing the same mistake as Naruto is right now, namely it's focusing more on morals and concepts than characters and story. As a result, Yagi has missed out on plenty of possibilities, and plenty of interesting character development.

Wouldn't the stakes feel higher if Deneve and Helen were in a confirmed relationship, for example? The possibility of either of them dying would be that much more tragic.
As things are right now though, Yagi really can't kill any of the 7 ghosts off where they are, but neither can he let them live.

If he let's them live, people will bitch at the "unrealism" of everyone surviving, but if he kills anyone off they'll just bitch that he's getting desperate and killing them off because he has no better twist or story instead. What Yagi *really* needs to do is drop the vague discussions about the nature of relationships and get back to actually exploring characters, setting and plot. I'd kill to see the mainland, I'd kill to see an *actual* romantic relationship *somewhere*, and I'd kill to find out more about the nature of their world and their history.
I'd also kill to see Priscilla regain her humanity and have to face herself for it, there's so much you could do with just that, and I'd love it if Clare had to learn that hunting revenge is meaningless and she needs to give up on it because it just will not be worth it.

This is just the stuff I can think up on the spot that he could do! There's *SO* much that can be done with Claymore that he just hasn't and won't do because of fandom expectations or some other irrelevant crap.

*TLR:*

Claymore's Old Quality > Claymore's Current Quality > Fandom *thinks* is Claymore's Current Quality
Tabitha x Miria 5 eva.



blunt said:


> Maris? Who's that?


...I love Claymore so much that I actually read through *every single page* of *all* the old Claymore discussion threads on here before I got an account, thus, sadly enough, I can inform you that Maris was a user who used to frequent the Claymore discussion thread a while back. (A year or two I think, though don't quote me on that.)

God damn it, now I'm sad. I remember laughing so hard at the fact that users were ranking themselves in the Organization based on how many posts they had in the Claymore Discussion Thread... *WHY DON'T WE DO COOL STUFF NOWADAYS PEOPLE?*


----------



## Oceania (Dec 1, 2013)

the last three awakend are helping the ghosts too? Well Priss will reawaken and blow them away.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2013)

Superman said:


> d-dammit axl Low you open up old wounds!



T___T



blunt said:


> I still enjoy it, but not nearly to the extent I used to. Yagi's made Priscilla way too strong to the point where it's not even interesting anymore. She's the Natsu of this manga, but rather than being fueled by friendship, she's fueled by actual power.
> 
> Additionally, the series has become a much more typical Shonen than it once was. I'm not saying main characters need to die in order for the story to be good, but Part I had this sense of real-life brutality that made it feel like a really authentic story despite its fantasy roots. Besides Clare and Raki, no one was safe. So even when characters didn't die (like the Ghosts during Pieta), there was still a sense of tension because you never did know whether or not these characters you liked were going to survive and that made the series feel really real since these characters are soldiers in war.
> 
> ...





BlueDemon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who asked himself this



Maris was at the time the only other person in this thread who liked Claire as much as Muk's like Ophelia. 

We traded yuri, fanart, pictures of each other, naughty messages, crazy flirtatious challenges  

They were good times. We were the Number 1 Claire fans and we fought each other for who loved Claire more xD

She even watched Bakemonogatari with me 

It's been 3 years seen she came on NF.


----------



## Fayrra (Dec 1, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> I really believe Yagi is going to end this manga with priscilla winning.



Oh, gosh, only in my wet dreams. I doubt it, though. 



MadmanRobz said:


> ...I shall rephrase myself:
> ...I take it I'm the only one who doesn't want any of the "main" claymores to die or awaken then, regardless of flaws?


I definitely do want them to. It would be a great way to go. I actually think the awakening bit would be even better than death for one of our main characters. Particularly for my main-babe Miria. It'd be heart-wrenching but pretty interesting at the same time. "Well, she is a monster now, but maybe she gets to live." It'd be a grey, realistic area, and that's just where my preferences lie. It has to be one of the main ones though. Speaking of awakening, I REALLY wanted Irene to awaken when Rafa-what's-her-name went to go hunt her down. That would of been awesome. Perfect for her character type, too. Despite being brave for Clare, in the end she's still was still too scared to die and awakened.



MadmanRobz said:


> I still think the Priscilla hate is like the Bieber hate. A ludicrous over-reaction that only people who don't actually think seriously to begin with will really cling to for any actual amount of time. I happen to like her character, she's arguably the biggest victim in the story and she gets an added woobie status in my mind simply because of all the hate she gets online.



The thing that scares me about Prissy is that it seems like another Aizen. I actually liked Aizen, but it just got ridiculous and the way he lost and barely used his powers was just cringe-worthy. I have a soft-spot for overpowered characters who ARE NOT the main characters. It's awesome to see stuff like that.



MadmanRobz said:


> Fans bitch that it's unrealistic when no one dies, but that's really just bollocks because every time that "no one dies" we actually do get shown specifically why no one died. (Namely, someone protected them in most cases, which is completely realistic and fine.)


lol, but that's not how "realism" and probability works.

Just because he can constantly supply reasons why no one died, it's not as if those reasons don't have an air of chance and probability to them. And when constantly thrown into danger it just isn't realistic that "no one died.", since the reasons provided usually don't make it so it is probabilistically likely for them to have survived. One example I can think of is when one of the zombie abyssal girls turned into her form and basically ripped one of the claymores in half almost. Why didn't she get her head chomped off at that point instead? There is nothing probabilistically that would make that improbable. It didn't happen though: slightly unrealistic. I love Claymore, one of my favorite shounen's, but I'm just saying this manga isn't so tight-nit that people are unjustified for complaining about lack of deaths.  =)


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> T___T
> Maris was at the time the only other person in this thread who liked Claire as much as Muk's like Ophelia.



I like Ophelia more than Muk does, that should be my name in there you bitch. 

On a similar note, I basically owe you guys for most of the pictures in my Claymore Fanart collection, so here's a blast from the past for you :3


*Spoiler*: __ 














Scientia said:


> Speaking of awakening, I REALLY wanted Irene to awaken when Rafa-what's-her-name went to go hunt her down. That would of been awesome. Perfect for her character type, too. Despite being brave for Clare, in the end she's still was still too scared to die and awakened.



I'm basically gay for Aizen, so I'd argue your complaints about him easily, but seeing as I don't really wanna make this a thing...

Instead here, have awakened Irene:

*Spoiler*: __ 





And yes, I totally stole this joke shamelessly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2013)

You can not make me happy right now. I am in sad position


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 2, 2013)

How the hell are they going to beat Priscilla?

A mountain sized Neo Riful lost to her.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> You can not make me happy right now. I am in sad position



Not even...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*...CAKE? 
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Not even...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 2, 2013)

Guts and casca had a sex scene...... I wonder if clair and raki will have one?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2013)

^Maybe in hentai 

But nah, Raki seen her naked

That's all we get

Kiss at most


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheer up~ One Two~

Have a Hug~

And some puppy Yuma~


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

CANT BE YO SUPERMAN
CANT BE YO SUPERMAN


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2013)

MadmanRobz, that was a great essay! And that's how the forum life cycle is, sadly. People move on after a while.

And talking about old fanboys, where IS Muk?!



Axl Low said:


> Maris was at the time the only other person in this thread who liked Claire as much as Muk's like Ophelia.
> 
> We traded yuri, fanart, pictures of each other, naughty messages, crazy flirtatious challenges
> 
> ...



And I just have to ask, a girl sent you yuri pics?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> MadmanRobz, that was a great essay! And that's how the forum life cycle is, sadly. People move on after a while.


Someone actually read all that?* I love you~* pek
I feel like I really could've phrased myself better though, I don't think I described what I really wanted to get across. :/
*Why did I have to miss out on the Claymore fandom's peak dang it!!* 



BlueDemon said:


> And talking about old fanboys, where IS Muk?!


I could've sworn I saw him around not long ago? 



BlueDemon said:


> And I just have to ask, a girl sent Axl yuri pics?


...Can't say I see what's surprising about that?


----------



## Oceania (Dec 2, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> CANT BE YO SUPERMAN
> CANT BE YO SUPERMAN


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

...I don't get it...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 2, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I don't get it...



Axl has a super obsession with yuma. I just post it cause its a picture of yuma.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 2, 2013)

confirming his death


Clair is squishy looking


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Axl has a super obsession with yuma. I just post it cause its a picture of yuma.


...SHIT, Axl is that Yuma fanboy whom I owe my own Yuma obsession to!? God damn it, I would've posted more Yuma picks if I'd remembered that earlier! 
Hell, I *still* use the YumaSweepsAwayTheBullshit meme that spawned from the Yuma fanboying in the older threads.

Mr. Axl-sama, may I polish your shoes for you? 





Forerunner said:


> confirming his death
> 
> Clair is squishy looking


...Do you have *any* idea how close I was to posting that literally like an hour before you did?

(Also, would you mind not double posting so much? )


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And I just have to ask, a girl sent you yuri pics?



yes. lots.




Forerunner said:


> Axl has a super obsession with yuma. I just post it cause its a picture of yuma.



YUMA



Forerunner said:


> confirming his death
> 
> 
> Clair is squishy looking



Claire x3



MadmanRobz said:


> ...SHIT, Axl is that Yuma fanboy whom I owe my own Yuma obsession to!? God damn it, I would've posted more Yuma picks if I'd remembered that earlier!
> Hell, I *still* use the YumaSweepsAwayTheBullshit meme that spawned from the Yuma fanboying in the older threads.
> 
> Mr. Axl-sama, may I polish your shoes for you?
> ...



ALL HAIL THE GLORIOUS RETURN OF MAID YUMA


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

Y...Yuma back to...sweep away...the...the bullshit!? And is it possible for....the Yuma Barrier!?!?!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)

YUMAAAAAAAAAAAAA
BARRIER


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> YUMAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> BARRIER



 I feel...re-energized. Dat Yuma Barrier.

​


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2013)

why is supes looking up her skirt D:
perv


----------



## Cromer (Dec 3, 2013)

Pretty obvious I came back to this thread at the right time.




Entertain me, underlings! Or else I will be sad...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 3, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Pretty obvious I came back to this thread at the right time.
> Entertain me, underlings! Or else I will be sad...



*YES SIR!*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Axl Low said:


> yes. lots.
> ALL HAIL THE GLORIOUS RETURN OF MAID YUMA





Axl Low said:


> YUMAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> BARRIER
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*Take all of my YES right now.*


*YUMA FOR ALL!*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cromer (Dec 3, 2013)

I am well pleased, peon. Well pleased.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2013)

psh not enough ophelia in this thread


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> yes. lots.



Don't know if that's great or not so great, now 

And oh, there's Muk  Keep it up with the pics, guys


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 3, 2013)

Muk said:


> psh not enough ophelia in this thread


*ON IT BOSS!*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 3, 2013)

Double posting for the sake of more pictures, hope it's alright guys. 



*Spoiler*: __ 











...Though I think you've already seen all of them...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 3, 2013)

squishy version of galatea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> why is supes looking up her skirt D:
> perv



 Didn't you read what he is saying? Its a job...for superman.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 3, 2013)

imagine if yagi had drawn the whole manga like he did the little omakes.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 3, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> imagine if yagi had drawn the whole manga like he did the little omakes.



You wouldn't happen to know where one could find those in English? Been looking for years.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2013)

^lol your sig has a Nensense quote, universally unliked guy


----------



## Oceania (Dec 3, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> You wouldn't happen to know where one could find those in English? Been looking for years.



sadly I don't I just happend to find this when I type Claymore omake in google image search. 



wow Guts and Teresa team up scary.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't compare Teresa to *that* guy plz. 



Mider T said:


> ^lol your sig has a Nensense quote, universally unliked guy


...I assume that was aimed at me? In which case, would you mind elaborating what you mean?


----------



## Oceania (Dec 5, 2013)

the more I see it the more I'm liking Priss rocking just the tattered cape look.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 7, 2013)

Priss is just too overpowered at this point and she has the personality of piece of cardboard we all know the 3 awakened beings get swatted aside while she has that smirk on her face , I do think some regulars will die, and clare will fully awaken.

I just hope she dies in a very humiliating way, mah girl clare will see that she does


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 7, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *she has the personality of piece of cardboard*





Dr.Douchebag said:


> *she has the personality of piece of cardboard*





Dr.Douchebag said:


> *she has the personality of piece of cardboard*


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2013)

Nah she's just realllllllllyyyyyyyyy arrogant.................................... 




I did like her little back and forth with Dae.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2013)

'want me to finish you off?'


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2013)

Muk said:


> 'want me to finish you off?'



Ohhhhh there is a double meaning in there somewhere.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 7, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Muk said:
> 
> 
> > 'want me to finish you off?'
> ...



I love you guys for putting that image in my head.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 8, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> I love you guys for putting that image in my head.



Dae is a dirty bastard aint he? 

what's worse is that she was eating him to you know he was loving every minute of it. He also has a thing for feet as he wanted her to stomp on him.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 8, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Dae is a dirty bastard aint he?
> 
> what's worse is that she was eating him to you know he was loving every minute of it. He also has a thing for feet as he wanted her to stomp on him.



...The scary thing here is that I can *totally* empathize with Dae on this. 
Priscilla can step on me any day of the week.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 8, 2013)

Nah she lost the sexiness to me cause she doesn't care to be nekkid. 

What a skank.  

I guess the only problem art wise that I have with yagi, is that he has been inconsistant with Raki's arm muscles.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 27, 2013)

146 Raw


----------



## Oceania (Dec 27, 2013)

good chapter..... very short though,,,, -_-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh look even with the surprise attack nothing is working...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 28, 2013)

surely this can't last another chapter.


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2013)

well, at least it looks at the end as if clare is slightly stepping it up, finally ... this might yet take a loooong while though


----------



## Oceania (Dec 28, 2013)

I wonder if the last chapter will be long? I have noticed in other series the last chapter can sometimes be nearly twice as long as a normal chapter.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 28, 2013)

this manga should just  end already lol


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2013)

Shiny said:


> this manga should just  end already lol



care to share if wouldn't mind to spare your reasons why it should?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2013)

Oceania said:


> surely this can't last another chapter.



 It will. It is gonna last at least another 5. Showing the show decline of the team assault, maybe some heavy losses instead of extra character losses, before some BS comeback win.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 29, 2013)

Shiny said:


> this manga should just  end already lol



Agree 

what was the whole point of going Human only to return to monster 2 chapter later also how much BS filler inside of a chapter.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Dec 29, 2013)

Kinda agree, this manga got out of hand.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 29, 2013)

I remember when this was the best thing I read. It's sad that when I finally read it, it had already reached it's pinnacle. To wander aimlessly for so many years and open so many possibilities, just to say forget it. It already feels, over.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 30, 2013)

Oceania said:


> surely this can't last another chapter.





Shiny said:


> this manga should just  end already lol





Superman said:


> It will. It is gonna last at least another 5. Showing the show decline of the team assault, maybe some heavy losses instead of extra character losses, before some BS comeback win.





Yoburi said:


> Agree
> what was the whole point of going Human only to return to monster 2 chapter later also how much BS filler inside of a chapter.





JiraiyaForever said:


> Kinda agree, this manga got out of hand.






You see guys? If Yuma wasn't merciful enough to hold back all the time, she could end this any time. 

I really liked this chapter actually. We actually got *character development* from Clare for once. What's it been, 3 years? 4? I don't think she's had any major revelations since Jean now that I think about it... Dang it now I made myself sad. 
I really miss the Les!yay between them...

Stop wanting people dead damn it! Sure, the ABs can go die somewhere, but the ghosts are perfectly fine exactly as they are! We've already lost like five ships getting here, I don't need another one sinking! 



Randomaxe said:


> I remember when this was the best thing I read. It's sad that when I finally read it, it had already reached it's pinnacle. To wander aimlessly for so many years and open so many possibilities, just to say forget it. It already feels, over.



I get what you mean, though I personally only think the current story itself feels like it's ending due to the nature of it. Clare is at the end of her long standing goal, that's all. In my mind, it'd be easy to keep going after this. Throw in stuff about the mainland, develop the 7 main characters more (since most of them haven't had much) and explore personalities and relationships. Uncover the hierarchy of the "empire" on the main land and the Dragonkin's true nature.
Hell, I could easily see a solid 10 more years of this manga if Yagi decides to go for it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2013)

Thing is, I don't seem to care anymore. But this is just the "Monthly Manga Syndrome" 
So Clare exchanged her "alone strength" for her "nakam strength", did I get that right? 

I just hope the manga has a good finish. Can't say I wouldn't be interested in a continuation, but first things first!


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 30, 2013)

End this silly nemesis crap and move onto the dragons on the mainland already.


----------



## Gatagata (Dec 30, 2013)

So is this manga still any good? I paused it at about chapter 90.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2013)

Madman I can appreciate your Enthusiesm. But the fact remains that people have grown tired of how Op Pris is. And they have shown that no one they have shown now is even Abysall One level except that STILL unexplained creature. Hell none of the ghost even at least reached AO level. And we expect them to go toe to toe with pris and win even with the help of some not even AO level allies?



BlueDemon said:


> Thing is, I don't seem to care anymore. But this is just the "Monthly Manga Syndrome"
> *So Clare exchanged her "alone strength" for her "nakam strength", did I get that right? *
> 
> I just hope the manga has a good finish. Can't say I wouldn't be interested in a continuation, but first things first!



 Ding Ding Ding unfortunately.



Gatagata said:


> So is this manga still any good? I paused it at about chapter 90.



 No it is not. seeing how dead this thread has gotten and how bitchy we almost all have become.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 30, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> End this silly nemesis crap and move onto the dragons on the mainland already.



This man speaks the true also that nakama strength only works with we got Erza and Lucy boobs on the same page.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 30, 2013)

Superman said:


> Madman I can appreciate your Enthusiesm. But the fact remains that people have grown tired of how Op Pris is. And they have shown that no one they have shown now is even Abysall One level except that STILL unexplained creature. Hell none of the ghost even at least reached AO level. And we expect them to go toe to toe with pris and win even with the help of some not even AO level allies?


^Implying that the combat was ever the core of Claymore. 

I don't really care about the power levels, as long as they're consistent I couldn't care less about how strong Priscilla is. You seem to assume the ghosts will illogically defeat Priscilla in a way that won't be factually solid in the context of the established lore, and I just don't see the point in that.
If Priscilla ever does die, I have a feeling people're gonna scream asspull no matter how much sense it makes. (I read Bleach, so I see people do that _frequently_.)

As far as I'm concerned, the core and focus of Claymore has always been the characters and their interactions. (And the lore, duh.) The fighting is more like eye-candy, frosting. A bonus that only really serves to further the main dish (characters, character development and the story.), never be the focus. It's nice that it's there, and as long as it doesn't flat-out contradict established information or hinder more important elements, there's little relevance in the details.

Priscilla is way stronger than anything else.
And?
The ghosts can't beat her without some special trick or strategy.
And?
We still see the character's thoughts, their stories and their emotions. As long as that happens, there's nothing wrong really.

Now, all this being said, I can't Yagi's handled things all that amazingly. I feel like he's trying to be both simple and deep at the same time, which some times results in a story progression that's less than smooth and has a very changing tone and atmosphere. 
I actually don't think Claymore has changed all that much, if at all, since the beginning, and I think that's because I've *always* thought Yagi's done this with Claymore. He's never actually had a set tone. Literally every arc has a new and different story style to it, it's just that the Claymore of the past years have had a _more_ standard!shonen feel to it than the older chapters did.

I don't care if Priscilla's strongest or not, and I don't care if the ghosts can somehow think their way to beating her. I care about seeing Priscilla's thoughts, I care about seeing the Ghosts' thoughts, and I care about what they plan on doing later. Characters are the essence of all stories, and the single most essential pillar in story telling, they are what makes or breaks everything and, to me, none of them have strayed from what they are.

Oh, and just for the sake of derp, I would argue that the Ghosts combined are fairly established to be at least on par with an Abyssal.

*TLR*
Yuma rulez.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 31, 2013)

With this chapter i had to re-read the last 30 chapters to understand what was happening. In either case very little development in the Priscilla battle only reaffirmation of Clare's battle drive and I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> *TLR*
> Yuma rulez.



ANd Ophelia will play with Yuma  and Clair


----------



## Oceania (Dec 31, 2013)

no no it's finally sunk in, this manga is just become another dbz ripoff. I was amazing before the war in the north. Then after the time skip things started go down. Now we're seeing claymore for what it sadly is... just another dbz clone like naruto and all the others.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 31, 2013)

what really has rustled my jimmies is.....

Priss has lolstomped every one up to the riful/dauf child. 

human form priss stopped clair's quicksword. Does Yagi actually think that we are supposed to believe that just because of the power of "having something to fight for (raki and company)" is going to give Clair the power to fight priss? No Yagi no that's not how things work.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 31, 2013)

Oceania said:


> what really has rustled my jimmies is.....
> 
> Priss has lolstomped every one up to the riful/dauf child.
> 
> human form priss stopped clair's quicksword. Does Yagi actually think that we are supposed to believe that just because of the power of "having something to fight for (raki and company)" is going to give Clair the power to fight priss? No Yagi no that's not how things work.



Well, if she already had the power but had a blockade in her preventing it to let it all out, then yeah, it would work and make sense. The thing is, she can't possibly be strong enough, or can she?


----------



## Rivers (Jan 1, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, if she already had the power but had a blockade in her preventing it to let it all out, then yeah, it would work and make sense. The thing is, she can't possibly be strong enough, or can she?



Has it ever been foreshadowed that she has that kind of power though? The power of an Abyssal ++....?

How about Teresa Awakened? Though not sure if Clare can somehow access that type of power.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

No...it was never hinted at or shown that Claire hat inherited much of Taresa's ability. Though we never knew the full extent of what it was. Though we know she could madhandle AO or near AO level opponents without much youki. As she demonstrated against the one she replaced.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 1, 2014)

no mental block or not.... Priss has owned AOs near AOs and the Riful/dauf hybrid. so no clare shouldn't have the power to beat priss if she does then its an asspull and horrid writing by yagi.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 1, 2014)

Oceania said:


> no mental block or not.... Priss has owned AOs near AOs and the Riful/dauf hybrid. so no clare shouldn't have the power to beat priss if she does then its an asspull and horrid writing by yagi.



As I said, we'll see. That girl who just lost her mommy might still play a role, since Priss shouldn't be able to attack kids. But I guess she'll overcome that limitation as well, now that she knows about it.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2014)

Oceania said:


> no mental block or not.... Priss has owned AOs near AOs and the Riful/dauf hybrid. so no clare shouldn't have the power to beat priss if she does then its an asspull and horrid writing by yagi.


clair displayed teresa's power early on in the manga way back when they first fought a male ab.

then she combined that power with the quicksword in the fight with dauf.

it isn't something new at all.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 1, 2014)

So you guys think this is a mental block power cliche huh of all ways to defeat Priss this kindas take the 8 years of hard work training on the north and dump on the trash.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2014)

no idea what you are talking about

as far as cutting up priscilla goes, if she used teresa's eye power, she'd 1 shot her, if she can hit her 

but she'd have to use teresa's yoki reading power and cut up priscilla the way teresa would, not just 'randomly'


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jan 1, 2014)

I haven't read this manga for a long time. Feel like suddenly catching up with it!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 1, 2014)

horsdhaleine said:


> I haven't read this manga for a long time. Feel like suddenly catching up with it!



You should, it's probably ending soon anyway. Or at least the first part, should there ever be a second one.

And have you guys ever read Angel Densetsu? I know there were some discussions about this before, but I gotta say this manga is hilarious. And the artwork is not THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT bad, actually 
Everybody should give it a try, at least!!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 1, 2014)

Angel Densetsu was hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

Muk said:


> clair displayed teresa's power early on in the manga way back when they first fought a male ab.
> 
> then she combined that power with the quicksword in the fight with dauf.
> 
> it isn't something new at all.





Muk said:


> no idea what you are talking about
> 
> as far as cutting up priscilla goes, if she used teresa's eye power, she'd 1 shot her, if she can hit her
> 
> but she'd have to use teresa's yoki reading power and cut up priscilla the way teresa would, not just 'randomly'



 All that is true and she has been trainning for several years up North. And all of that culminated into her still not even at Riful's level. She was only strong enough, as well as the other ghosts, to escape her. If she got anything from the Destroyer, which I am guessing what happened, she has not displayed it yet.

 She unfortunately has not shown she has Taresa's monsterus Youki.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2014)

well it is established long ago she's a failure compare to what teresa is 
she doesn't have her talent, fighting prowess, etc.

all she got is her memories, the ability to see yoki lines sometimes and that's about it 

her fighting power she got from irene and 'honed' it up in the north

not that irene or any of the passed claymore could match priscilla


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

Muk said:


> well it is established long ago she's a failure compare to what teresa is
> she doesn't have her talent, fighting prowess, etc.
> 
> all she got is her memories, the ability to see yoki lines sometimes and that's about it
> ...



 I LoL when main characters are called failures in manga. Especially when it is now shown she has at least the power of a mid single digit and is at worst second strongest ghost. And lol at having no talent when her quick sword and windcutter are superior to the ones that created them.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 1, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

